# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Asus XDSL modems και routers >  ASUS DSL N14U

## TryfGR

καλησπέρα

πήρα αυτές τις μέρες το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ και έχω αρχίσει να "παίζω" μαζί τους μπας και το μάθω. Παρένθεση. Μιας και χρειαζόμουν καινούργιο ρούτερ το συγκεκριμένο το θεωρώ value for money στα 35,00€. Επειδή δεν είδα να υπάρχει τοπικ για το N14U είπα να ανοίξω για να κάνω κάποιες ερωτήσεις αλλά και γενικά για να υπάρχει για το συγκεκριμένο ρουτερ.

Η πρώτη ερώτηση είναι για το τι ρυθμίσεις πρέπει να βάλω για να έχω IPv6. Όποτε το ενεργοποιώ δεν έχω νετ, άρα κάτι δεν κάνω καλά.

Επόμενη ερώτηση είναι γιατί βλέπω το stability ανενεργό;



Επίσης προσφέρει κάτι συγκεκριμένο το Quality of Service (QoS) που έχει; Θα δω καλύτερα αποτελέσματα; γενικά

Τέλος έχει καταφέρει κανείς να streamαρει μέσω του mediaserver;

----------


## babis3g

Μεγεια, ειναι φοβερο για τα λεφτα του, καλο μοντεμακι, ειδικα στο πειραμγα γραμμης που εχει ρυθμισεις ετοιμες μεσα στο μενου (εχεις βαλει και φωτο) χωρις τελνετ και tools οπως στα αλλα μοντεμς

Για ipv6 ανεβασε φωτο να δω αν εχει μονο 6rd η αν εχει native

Για το stability πρεπει να κλεισεις πρωτα το DLA (Dynamic Line Adjustment)
To DLA ειναι ενεργο απο το εργοστασιο και αν βρει μη καλη γραμμη τοτε ανεβαζει το σνρ (χαμηλωμα ταχυτητας) για πιο σταθερη γραμμη
Αν το κλεισεις τοτε απο το stability θα μπορεις εσυ να κανονισεις το σνρ (αρα και την ταχυτητα)
στο μειον ανεβαζει το σνρ και στο συν το χαμηλωνει

Για το QoS δες εδω
https://www.asus.com/support/faq/113967/
ειναι για να κανονισεις ποιες συσκευες θα περνουν λιγοτερο/περισσοτερο bandwidth

με mediaserver δεν εχω ασχοληθει, αλλα δεν νομιζω να εχει θεμα, στο λογισμικο πιο κατω που ειναι το τελευταιο πρεπει να εχει φτιαχτει τυχον θεμα και να παιζει το usb ok αν καποιος εχει παλια εκδοση

Αναβαθμησε στο τελευταιο 1.1.1.2 που εχω εδω (καλο ειναι να γινει reset μετα την αναβαθμηση για καλη λειτουργικοτητα και ξανα οι ρυθμισεις απο την αρχη)
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...60401211341299

----------


## No_spoon

να βαλουμε το beta που προτεινεις η το τελευταιο stable απο την asus?

https://www.asus.com/Networking/DSLN...Desk_Download/

----------


## haralabosg

Το πηρα και εγω χθες απο τη wind. Για τους "παραξενους" (και για εμενα μιλαω) υπαρχει  σηματακι τις WIND στην εξ.συσκευασια οπως επισης στο αυτοκολλητο με τους κωδικους του  WIFI στο κατω μερος του modem. Firmware ειχε το 1.0.9.7 το οποιο εχει παραμετροποιηθει απο την wind (π.χ. για το menu 192.168.1.254) . 
Ξεκινησα και περασα το  τελευταιο firmware v1.1.1.2  (thanks _babis3g_) και μετα εκανα hardware reset. Σβηστηκαν ολοι οι κωδικοι (και του WIFI) στο menu πλεον μπαινεις με το 192.168.1.1 ....  Απο θεμα συγχρονισμου (HOL isp)ειμαι στα ιδια με το ZTE W300 (~13500) με snr 6 . Επαιξα λιγο με το snr (κανοντας disable το Dynamic Line Adjustment) και πηγα μεχρι 14500 (με το snr ~3!) .Το wifi ειναι αρκετα δυνατοτερο (εννοειται απο το ZTE W300) αλλα και απο το TP-LINK 8960N (v5) που ειχα κάποτε...

----------


## babis3g

> να βαλουμε το beta που προτεινεις η το τελευταιο stable απο την asus?
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Networking/DSLN...Desk_Download/


Οποιο θελεις, και τα 2 απο την Ασος ειναι, απλα το βετα ειναι προς δοκιμη απλα νομιζω εχουν προσθεσει κατι λιγα παραπνω απο ρυθμισεις το 1.1.1.2  :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Απο θεμα συγχρονισμου (HOL isp)ειμαι στα ιδια με το ZTE W300 (~13500) με snr 6 . Επαιξα λιγο με το snr (κανοντας disable το Dynamic Line Adjustment) και πηγα μεχρι 14500 (με το snr ~3!) .Το wifi ειναι αρκετα δυνατοτερο (εννοειται απο το ZTE W300) αλλα και απο το TP-LINK 8960N (v5) που ειχα κάποτε...


εχει ιδiο chipset ex-ralink (& trendchip) = mediatek τωρα

Ωραια η πληροφορια με την συγκριση wifi, καλο σημειο

EDIT

και σε σχεση με το τπ λινκ 8960 (σχεδον ιδια τιμη) και το αναφερω επειδη ειναι ο αλλος ανtαξιος αντιπαλος του που αλλαζει το σνρ (αλλα μονο μεσω τελνετ) και με καλο wifi και αυτο (8960)
εχει λιγο πιο καλα χαρακτηριστηκα 
N14
CPU1: Ralink (500 MHz)
FLA1: 16 MiB
RAM1: 64 MiB
USB port

μεχρι το 8960 v5 ειχε ως εξης
CPU1: Broadcom 333 MhZ
FLA1: 8 MiB
RAM1: 64 MiB
NO usb
ισως (δεν ξερω 100%) το ν7 (8960) να εχει και αυτο 16/64 στα 400 Mhz

----------


## pankostas

Παιδιά το πήρα και γω σήμερα. Από πού μπορούμε να δούμε διάγραμμα με την ποιότητα της γραμμής μας?

----------


## babis3g

> Παιδιά το πήρα και γω σήμερα. Από πού μπορούμε να δούμε διάγραμμα με την ποιότητα της γραμμής μας?


Traffic manager > spectrum

Αν δεν εμφανιζεται τοτε ανβαθμηζεις στο τελευταιο 1.1.1.2
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...60401211341299
με τον τροπο που λεει ο φιλος εδω
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...84#post5912484
(ρισετ οποσδηποτε μετα)

για φιλους με οτε με VOIP κανει την γραμμη με αυτον το τροπο
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...21#post5880121
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...93#post5880693
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...13#post5908813

----------


## pankostas

Ευχαριστώ babis3g είσαι κορυφή. Κάποιος είχε αναφέρει ότι έχει 3 ρουτερ μαζί με το speedport. Που ακριβώς χρησιμεύει αυτό? Γιατί έχω το speedport 2i , έχω voip και ένα tp link w8980. Με συμφέρει να τα συνδεσω και τα 3 και αν ναι πως?

----------


## babis3g

> Ευχαριστώ babis3g είσαι κορυφή. Κάποιος είχε αναφέρει ότι έχει 3 ρουτερ μαζί με το speedport. Που ακριβώς χρησιμεύει αυτό? Γιατί έχω το speedport 2i , έχω voip και ένα tp link w8980. Με συμφέρει να τα συνδεσω και τα 3 και αν ναι πως?


αν θελεις να εχεις 3-4 συσκευες απο εσενα εξαρταται αν θα τις εκμεταλευτεις
Μονο του το σπτιντ πορτ τα κανει ολα
Πολλοι βαζουν το ασος μονο και μονο να ανεβασουν ταχυτητα οποτε αναγκαστηκα πρεπει να μπει και το 2ι ειδικα τροπομοιημενο με τα λινκ πιο επανω για να κανει την τηλεφωνια αναγκαστηκα μιας και δεν εχουν τα ασος voip θυρα

τωρα να θελεις να συνδιασεις και το τπ λινκ (3 συσκευες μαζι) πχ να βαλεις το ασος μονο για την γραμμη και το 8980 επειδη εχει dual band (σε σχεση με το ασος) για ασυρματο και ραουτινγ και μετα το 2ι μονο για τηλεφωνια ... 
παλι πρεπει να υπαρχει τροπος αλλα δεν ξερω με λεπτομερια (πλην του ασος) τους συνδιασμους ρυθμισεις με 3 συσκευες (υποψην το καθε μοντεμ εχει τις ρυθμισεις αλλου και θελει ψαξιμο και παιθανον pppoe passthoruhg, vlan κλπ) απλα παραθετω τα λινκ στην περιπτωση που καποιος θελει να εχει μονο 2 συσκευες το πολυ (αναγκαστικα) και να βαλει αλλο μοντεμ εκτος του παροχου για την γραμμη

ο φιλος που εχει 3 συσκευες απο οτι καταλαβα, το ενα κανει την γραμμη μονο (ισως για καλυτερη σταθεροτητα η ανεβασμα ταχυτητας) αλλο για το routing /ασυρματο & αλλο για τηλεφωνια μονο

ΑΝ σε ενδιαφερει να μπει το ασος μονο και μονο για γραμμη και να δινει ΜΟΝΟ ip (πχ κατι σαν bridge mode αλλα οχι καθαρη γεφυρα / pppoe pass) πες μου να ανεβασω οδηγιες πως να το κανεις να δινει μονο ip και απο εκει και περα το router πισω του ασος (2i, 8980 κλπ) θα ρυθμιστει λογικα με pppoe

----------


## pankostas

Ευχαριστώ. Τώρα έχω το speedport για voip και το   tp link κάνει κλήση ppoee για να  εκμεταλλευτώ το dual band και το ethernet. Τώρα είδα ότι με το asus μπορώ να ανεβάσω αρκετά την ταχύτητα οπότε με συμφέρει να βάλω και αυτο. Είδα τα link που εβαλες οπότε πιστεύω ότι με διάβασμα και λιγη προσπαθεια θα μπορέσω να τα βάλω και τα τρία. Αν κολλήσω κάπου θα ρωτήσω. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## TryfGR

> Μεγεια, ειναι φοβερο για τα λεφτα του, καλο μοντεμακι, ειδικα στο πειραμγα γραμμης που εχει ρυθμισεις ετοιμες μεσα στο μενου (εχεις βαλει και φωτο) χωρις τελνετ και tools οπως στα αλλα μοντεμς
> 
> Για ipv6 ανεβασε φωτο να δω αν εχει μονο 6rd η αν εχει native
> 
> Για το stability πρεπει να κλεισεις πρωτα το DLA (Dynamic Line Adjustment)
> To DLA ειναι ενεργο απο το εργοστασιο και αν βρει μη καλη γραμμη τοτε ανεβαζει το σνρ (χαμηλωμα ταχυτητας) για πιο σταθερη γραμμη
> Αν το κλεισεις τοτε απο το stability θα μπορεις εσυ να κανονισεις το σνρ (αρα και την ταχυτητα)
> στο μειον ανεβαζει το σνρ και στο συν το χαμηλωνει
> 
> ...


Σχετικά με το stability, εντάξει το έκανα και δούλεψε κανονικά. :Smile: 

Τώρα για το ipv6 σου επισυνάπτω φωτογραφία.



Τέλος δεν έχω ακόμα καταφέρει να δουλέψω το mediaserver και το AiDisk. Ειδικά το δεύτερο θα το ήθελα για να βάλω κάποια αρχεία και να έχω access απομακρυσμένα. Όμως βάζοντας την διεύθυνση που έχω ορίζει μου λέει ότι αυτή δεν υπάρχει... καμια ιδέα;

----------


## babis3g

> Ευχαριστώ. Τώρα έχω το speedport για voip και το   tp link κάνει κλήση ppoee για να  εκμεταλλευτώ το dual band και το ethernet. Τώρα είδα ότι με το asus μπορώ να ανεβάσω αρκετά την ταχύτητα οπότε με συμφέρει να βάλω και αυτο. Είδα τα link που εβαλες οπότε πιστεύω ότι με διάβασμα και λιγη προσπαθεια θα μπορέσω να τα βάλω και τα τρία. Αν κολλήσω κάπου θα ρωτήσω. Ευχαριστώ.


λογικα για να εχεις το ασος να κανει την γραμμη που σε συμφερει  :Smile:  δοκιμασε τον δευτερο τροπο που δινει μονο ip και λογικα θα εχεις την υπολοιπη συνδεση ως εχει
κλεισε και το κλεισε και το ασυρματο (αν δεν το θελεις) στο ασος και βαλε του αλλο ιπ (lan>lan ip) να μην ταιριαζει με τα αλλα 2
Σε επικολληση και ανοιγει με open office
How to let LAN client get public IP.docx

- - - Updated - - -




> Σχετικά με το stability, εντάξει το έκανα και δούλεψε κανονικά.
> 
> Τώρα για το ipv6 σου επισυνάπτω φωτογραφία.
> 
> 
> 
> Τέλος δεν έχω ακόμα καταφέρει να δουλέψω το mediaserver και το AiDisk. Ειδικά το δεύτερο θα το ήθελα για να βάλω κάποια αρχεία και να έχω access απομακρυσμένα. Όμως βάζοντας την διεύθυνση που έχω ορίζει μου λέει ότι αυτή δεν υπάρχει... καμια ιδέα;


οχι, αυτο το ipv6 δεν υποστηριζει ακομα τους Ελληνικους παροχους ... ειπαν θα το προσθεσουν σε ολα τα μοντελα τους κατα τελη χρονου που περασε / αρχες του τωρινου, αλλα ακομα περιμενουμε, σε λιγο πιανει καλοκαιρι

Για τις ρυθμισεις που θελεις δεν παιζω με αυτα
Ριξε μια ματια στα λινκ που ειναι μεσα εδω, αν βοηθησουν
http://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/1011271
για aidisc εδω
http://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/1011275/
τι λογισμικο εχεις?

----------


## TryfGR

Η τελευταία έκδοση που έχει το router είναι η 1.1.0.4. Θα βάλω πιο μετά τις άλλες. 

Τώρα όσον αφορά το AiDisk το πρόβλημα ήταν ότι θα πρέπει να ενεργοποιηθεί και το παρακάτω:



το γράφω για τον επόμενο που ίσως κολλήσει...

----------


## babis3g

οκ ευχαριστω, αν παει καλα ασε το ετσι, υπαρχει και ο κανονας που λεει αν δουλευει δεν πειραζεται, αλλα αν καποιος θελει το τελευταιο, το 1.1.1.2 μεχρι τωρα που γραφουμε

----------


## pankostas

> λογικα για να εχεις το ασος να κανει την γραμμη που σε συμφερει  δοκιμασε τον δευτερο τροπο που δινει μονο ip και λογικα θα εχεις την υπολοιπη συνδεση ως εχει
> κλεισε και το κλεισε και το ασυρματο (αν δεν το θελεις) στο ασος και βαλε του αλλο ιπ (lan>lan ip) να μην ταιριαζει με τα αλλα 2
> Σε επικολληση και ανοιγει με open office
> How to let LAN client get public IP.docx


Φίλε τελικα τα κατάφερα να συνδέσω 3 ρουτερ. Είχα διαβασει στα υπόλοιπα θέματα αλλά ηταν διασκορπισμενα. Τα έβαλες όλα σε μια απάντηση και αυτο ήταν. Ευχαριστώ. Έχω το asus για διαχείριση γραμμής και το έχω λειτουργία bridge. Αυτο με ip δεν το πολυκαταλαβα αλλά δεν έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα εφόσον δουλεύει και έτσι.( Θα κέρδιζα κάτι αν ήταν bridge?)Το speedport πίσω από το asus κάνει κλήση ppoee και παίρνει ip οπότε δουλεύει το τηλέφωνο voip. Το tp link και αυτό πίσω από το asus κάνει και αυτο ppoee και παίρνει άλλη ip και διαχειρίζεται όλες τις συσκευές του σπιτιού. 
Αναγκαστικά έβαλα και 2 καλώδια lan to lan απο τα tp link και speedport στο asus οπότε μπορώ να βλέπω και τα 3 interface.
Αλλιώς δεν μπορούσα να δω τα interface. 
Είδα μεγάλη διαφορά στο ping στα speed test που έκανα ανάμεσα σε asus και speedport.
Εδώ το Speedport 



και εδώ το asus

----------


## babis3g

πω πω πατεντες τωρα με το voip
δηλαδη αν καταλαβα καλα εβαλες ενα λαν απο ασος στο 2ι και απο εκει (2ι) αλλο λαν στο τπ λινκ
η
απο το ασος ενα καλωδιο στο τπ λινκ και απο αλλο λαν στο 2ι?

ο οδηγος docx χρειαστηκε η το ασος ειναι στο κανονικο mode?

----------


## pankostas

Ναι ο οδηγός ήταν χρήσιμος για να βάλω ppoee relay όπως και επίσης bridge το asus. 
Έχω asus: 
lan 1 στο wan του speedport.
Lan 2 στο wan του tp link
Lan 3 στο lan του speedport
Lan 4 στο lan του Tp Link.
Τα 2 και 3 τα έχω για να μπορώ να μπαίνω αντίστοιχα στο interface του speedport και asus για να βλέπω στατιστικά uptime κτλ.

Επειδή σε βλέπω γνώστη μπορείς να μου πεις τίποτα για την κατάσταση της γραμμής μου από εδώ ?

----------


## babis3g

δηλαδη δεν αφησες το ασος οπως ηταν απο το εργοστασιο οι ρυθμισεις, πειραξες το replay
μαλιστα 4 λαν και δεν εχει θεμα το ασος ... εχεις δοκιμασει το stability adjustment στο 2 με 3? (κλεινεις το DLA)

----------


## pankostas

Ναι το έκανα bridge το asus και έβαλα ppoee relay. Όλες οι lan είναι πιασμένες και δεν μασάει . Πάω από το ένα ρουτερ στο άλλο και δεν κολλάει. Όπως είδες και το ping είναι αρκετά πιο κάτω από πριν.
Ας ελπίσω να κρατήσει αυτό.
To SRA ενεργό ή οχι? Τα άλλα τα πειραξα λίγο.

----------


## babis3g

ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες οσοι ειναι με οτε θα βοηθησει
το sra απο το εργοστσιο ειναι ενεργο νομιζω, εγω το εχω κλειστο με adsl, μεγεια πρεπει να ειναι οκ, αν ηταν θα εκανε θεμα απο την αρχη

----------


## pankostas

Πλάκα κάνεις? Εγώ Ευχαριστώ . Καλό βράδυ.

----------


## babis3g

το sra πρεπει να υποστηριζεται και απο το dslam κανονικα
ενταξει ειναι η γραμμη (τωρα το ειδα το spectrum) τα μικρα gaps σχεδον ολα εχουν & ειδικα αν πειραξες το stability
αυριο κατα μεσημερη μπορει να φυγουν τα gaps, ριχτου ξανα ματια (δεν νομιζω να γινει χειροτερα ... γενικα απο οσο βλεπω στα ασος (απο το δικο μου) παει καλα το bit swap (σε μερικα μοντεμ σταματαει μετα απο ωρες η μερες)

Γενικα κατα το βραδυ επειδη εχουν θορυβο οι πιο πολλες γραμμες χαλαει λιγο το spectrum (τουλαχιστον στο δικο μου που δεν ειμαι και κοντα στο κεντρο) και την αλλη μερα φτιαχνει, ετσι παει η ρουτινα
http://www.kitz.co.uk/adsl/adsl_tech...m#bit_swapping
τωρα απο το δικο μου (dsl ac52u)


4 μερες επανω

DSL Driver Version 	FwVer:5.5.2.3_A_A60901 HwVer:T14.F7_0.2
DSL Link Status 	
up
DSL Uptime 	4 days 8 hours 42 minutes 6 seconds
DSL Modulation 	
ITU G.992.5(ADSL2PLUS)
ANNEX Mode 	
ANNEX A
DSL Exchange(DSLAM) 	
Broadcom
Current Profile 	
N/A

----------


## Rohas

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,

Έχω το συγκεκριμένο modemaki και δεν μπορώ με τίποτα να το κάνω να δουλέψει με hol tv....Συγκεκριμένα δείχνει εικόνα για 5-8 sec και μετά γράφει signal is lost  :Thinking: 

Oι παραμέτρους που έχω φτιάξει είναι οι παρακάτω :

*lan 1 --> iptv* 


*To bridge για το HOL-VODAFONE TV*


*Oι ρυθμίσεις όπως είναι στο modem που δίνει η HOL-VODAFONE*



Οι μοναδικές ρυθμίσεις που δεν μπόρεσα να περάσω στο asus αφορούν το DSCP & το MTU....
Καμιά ιδέα υπάρχει μπας και γλυτώσω το στερεοφωνικό κράξιμο από γυναίκα και πιτσιρικά και για 2η μερα ?

Thank you 
 :One thumb up:

----------


## babis3g

δεν εχω hol να σου πω 100% αν υπαρχει καποια ρυθμιση που ξεχασες αλλα απο οτι ειχα δει με το Ν17 και σε ερωτηση φιλου για hol tv δεν νομιζω να υποστηριζει την hol tv
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...53#post5825153
ειμαι σιγουρος το ιδιο ισχυει και για το Ν14

Το Ν14 του παροχου πρεπει να υποστηριζει την tv και ειναι πιο φτηνο και εχει και ρυθμιση του σνρ

----------


## Rohas

Ευχαριστώ για την αμεση απαντηση  :One thumb up: 

Δυστυχως ο παροχος δινει ενα ZTE χωρις ρυθμιση snr και κολλαει αρκετα εξαιτιας πιτσιρικιων που ειναι ολη μερα στο youtube και από το nsa που εχω για τα torrentakia  :Sad:  

Oπότε σε αναμονή μπας και γίνει κάτι σε μελλοντική αναβάθμιση...

Υ.Γ.
Εάν βάλω το ZTE του παρόχου πίσω από το asus και το κάνω bridge, πρέπει να έχω κατά νου κάποια συγκεκριμένη ρύθμιση στο asus ?

----------


## babis3g

Εσυ αγορασες ενα Ν14 (υπολογιζω - εκτος αν στο εδωσαν) αλλα εννοω οτι πουλαει και η χολ το Ν14 και μαλιστα πιο φτηνο (γυρω στα 35) ενω ειναι 50-60 σε αλλα μαγαζια ... και λογικα απο το μαγαζι της χολ πρεπει να παιζει iptv εφοσον ειναι κανονισμενο για την χολ και τις παραμετρους η χολ που εχει

Παντως λογικα και αυτο το Ν14 του εμποριου που εχεις εαν βρεις το λογισμικο της hol θα το παρει και πρεπει να ειναι οκ με ipvt hol .... 

θα το ρωτησω στην ασος αλλα απο βδομαδα ... για το αν το λογισμικο χολ παιζει ipvt και αν μπορουμε να το βρουμε να το περασεις (αν παιζει)

EDIT

μπερδεψα hol με wind ... τοτε οχι δεν νομιζω να υποστηριζει hol tv ανεξαρτητα λογισμικου ... εχεις ιδια συμπτωματα με τον φιλο εδω
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...53#post5810753
και ρωτησα με την ασος (λινκ πιο πανω) που θα το φτιαξουν αργοτερα (επλιζω συντομα)

----------


## Rohas

οπότε αναμονή...ευελπιστώ να το διορθώσουν γρηγορα, γιατι γυρναω στο παλιο modem.... :Thumb down: 

Thx babis  :One thumb up:

----------


## babis3g

> οπότε αναμονή...ευελπιστώ να το διορθώσουν γρηγορα, γιατι γυρναω στο παλιο modem....
> 
> Thx babis


Η απαντηση που πηρα ειναι οτι δουλευουν στο να προστεθουν παραπανω ρυθμισεις για dsl/wan ehternet iptv ... ισως αργοτερα να προστεθει η ρυθμιση και για χολ, αν οι καινουριες ρυθμισεις δεν βοηθησουν στην περιπτωση της hol tv ... παντως χωρις να ειμαι αρνητικος δεν το κοβω και πολυ πολυ συντομα πχ επομενο λογισμικο

----------


## No_spoon

33€ μου το κρατησαν εμενα ,το ρουτερακι ειναι απλα εκπληκτικο κ τρελο vfm σε αυτα τα λεφτα

του εβαλα το τελευταιο beta firmware 1.1.1.2 k καπακι hardware reset

μου ανεβασε την συνδεση 1 μεγαμπιτ σε σχεση με το technicolor td5130 k παιζει στα επιπεδα του netfaster 1 k tplink 8970 που ειναι infineon κ παιζουν πανω σε infineon στην forthnet γραμμη μου

πειραζοντας το snr σε +4 απο 6 πηγα σε 3 (μαλλον το πειραγμα snr δεν παιζει ακριβως μαθηματικα) κ μου εδωσε αλλο 1 μεγαμπιτ

σε καποια φαση καταλαθος το πηγα 0,1 snr κ κλειδωσε την γραμμη μου στα 20 μεγαμπιτ χωρις errors απο το λιγο που ειδα

πολυ ευχαριστημενος ,θελει ψαξιμο

για καποιο λογο ριχνει λιγο το upload αλλα παιζει να φταιει κ η γραμμη μου που δεν ειναι κ η καλυτερη και κανει κατι σκαμπανεβασματα

----------


## babis3g

να πω μονο μεγεια και καλοριζικο, δεν νομιζω να σου κανει ιδιαιτερο προβλημα στην γραμμη σου,απλα αν κανει αποσυνδεση αρχιζεις να κατεβασεις το stability μεχρι να βρει σταθερη γραμμη, εκτος αν δεν πειραζει καμια αποσυνδεση καθε 2-3 μερες (αν τυχει) το αφηνεις ετσι

----------


## No_spoon

ευχαριστω ευχαριστω  :Smile: 

δεν με νοιαζει κ να κανει καμια αποσυνδεση ,μονο για το upload που εχει πεσει ,σημαδι οτι κατι δεν παει καλα? θα το προσεξω να δω τις επομενες μερες ,να ανησυχω λες? παντως δεν ειδα κατι ως υστερηση ,ουτε καν  στο browsing περαν του οτι ειναι πιο αποκρισιμο απο το technicolor οπως κ το tplink 8970 που ειχα

νομιζω snr 3 ειναι το οριο ,μετα μαλλον αρχιζουν τα errors να ειναι υπερβολικα ,θα ποσταρω αυριο uptime κ errors να μου πειτε μηπως πρεπει να ανεβασω snr

πραγματικα η asus εχει κανει πολυ καλη δουλεια κ ως δυνατοτητες κ ως κατασκευη κ ως interface

απο αυτα που ειδα απο εδω κ περα μονο asus

μεχρι reboot scheduler εχουν οι ατιμοι

----------


## pankostas

babis3g Εγώ έχω ΟΤΕ και βλέπω τελικά ότι τρώω αρκετές αποσυνδεσεις με αυτό το ρουτερ και εφόσον πειράζω και το snr. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχω από τον ΟΤΕ target snr 8.1 και με το Speedport μου έκανε αποσυνδεσεις ώσπου κλειδωνε μόνο του snr 9 ή 10 και κρατούσε την γραμμή για 8-10 μέρες.
Απο την εμπειρία σου αν τραβήξω καλώδιο από τον κατανεμητη κατευθείαν στο ρουτερ λες να γλιτώσω τις αποσυνδεσεις?

Αυτα είναι με το asus:



Και αυτά είχα με το Speedport:

----------


## babis3g

> ευχαριστω ευχαριστω 
> 
> δεν με νοιαζει κ να κανει καμια αποσυνδεση ,μονο για το upload που εχει πεσει ,σημαδι οτι κατι δεν παει καλα? θα το προσεξω να δω τις επομενες μερες ,να ανησυχω λες? παντως δεν ειδα κατι ως υστερηση ,ουτε καν  στο browsing περαν του οτι ειναι πιο αποκρισιμο απο το technicolor οπως κ το tplink 8970 που ειχα
> 
> νομιζω snr 3 ειναι το οριο ,μετα μαλλον αρχιζουν τα errors να ειναι υπερβολικα ,θα ποσταρω αυριο uptime κ errors να μου πειτε μηπως πρεπει να ανεβασω snr
> 
> πραγματικα η asus εχει κανει πολυ καλη δουλεια κ ως δυνατοτητες κ ως κατασκευη κ ως interface
> 
> απο αυτα που ειδα απο εδω κ περα μονο asus
> ...


για τα λαθη στα τελευταια λογισμικα απο οτι εχω προσεξει ανεβαζει λιγο λαθη απο τα αλλα μοντεμ, αλλα δεν μπορω να σου πω σιγουρα γιατι με πειραγμενο το σνρ ολα το κανουν και εχουν παραπανω λαθη
Αυτο που μαλλον συμβαινει (ειδικα με πειραγμενο το σνρ) αν βρει θορυβο θα πεταει αποτομα λαθη στα υψη, αν το αντεξει η γραμμη θα εισαι οκ

Εχετε υποψην οτι ναι μεν εχει ρυθμιση σνρ , αλλα τα Ασος (mediatek) δεν ειναι και τα πιο καλυτερα αν η γραμμη εχει θορυβο / με προβλημα εστω και αν καποιος ειναι κοντα στο ΑΚ... η καποιος ειναι σε πολυ μακρυνη γραμμη (γνωμη μου βεβαια)

- - - Updated - - -




> babis3g Εγώ έχω ΟΤΕ και βλέπω τελικά ότι τρώω αρκετές αποσυνδεσεις με αυτό το ρουτερ και εφόσον πειράζω και το snr. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχω από τον ΟΤΕ target snr 8.1 και με το Speedport μου έκανε αποσυνδεσεις ώσπου κλειδωνε μόνο του snr 9 ή 10 και κρατούσε την γραμμή για 8-10 μέρες.
> Απο την εμπειρία σου αν τραβήξω καλώδιο από τον κατανεμητη κατευθείαν στο ρουτερ λες να γλιτώσω τις αποσυνδεσεις?
> 
> Αυτα είναι με το asus:
> 
> 
> 
> Και αυτά είχα με το Speedport:


αν σου κανει αποσυνδεσεις τοτε δεν βλεπω να σηκωνει η γραμμη πειραγμα σνρ, τουλαχιστον με το συγκεκριμενο

τελικα αποδυκνειεται οτι μονο αν καποιος ειναι κοντα στο ΑΚ θα επωφεληθει την αλλαγη του σνρ με τα Ασος οσα ειναι mediatek (ολα μεχρι τωρα)

Η λυση ειναι να βαλεις το σνρ στο default και αν κανει θεμα να ανεβασεις σνρ (χαμηλωμα ταχυτητας) για πιο σταθεροτητα

Για το αν τραβηξεις καλωδιο απο τον κατανεμητη απ ευθειας στο μοντεμ νομιζω ειναι η πιο καλη λυση
τα παιδια εχουν οδηγο εδω στο σποιλερ που ισχυει για ολα τα μοντεμ και εχει βοηθησει αρκετους
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...25#post5507825

Παντως μπορει να εχει θεμα και η γραμμη σου και απλα το ασος επειδη δεν ειναι τοσο ευαισθητο να δειχνει τα σημαδια
Το λεω γιατι εγω στην αποσταση σχεδον ιδια με την δικη σου (με 36 ατενουετορ) και το Ν17 & dsl ac52u με απειραχτο το σνρ δεν εχω αποσυνδεσεις, αν ανεβασω πανω απο 2 db σνρ εχω θεμα και εγω, αλλα ξερω οτι εχω προβληματικη γραμμη
3 φορες βλαβη εχει δηλωθει μεχρι τωρα

----------


## pankostas

Ευχαριστώ φιλαράκι. Δεν δηλώνω βλάβη γιατί ξέρω ότι θα με κλειδώσουν σε προφίλ και το θέλω ελεύθερο.

----------


## babis3g

> Ευχαριστώ φιλαράκι. Δεν δηλώνω βλάβη γιατί ξέρω ότι θα με κλειδώσουν σε προφίλ και το θέλω ελεύθερο.


δοκιμασε το σνρ stability στο 1 με 2 (κατι θα δωσει και εκει) και κοιτα αν μπορεις να βαλεις το μοντεμ στην πρωτη πριζα με κοντο καλωδιο απο πριζα σε μοντεμ

----------


## pankostas

Έγινε ευχαριστώ. Θα το δοκιμασω

----------


## Vasilis 07

Ενώ δουλεύει κανονικά πάω να του περάσω το τελευταίο firmware και όταν επιλέγω check μου εμφανίζει no internet connection....?

----------


## babis3g

> Ενώ δουλεύει κανονικά πάω να του περάσω το τελευταίο firmware και όταν επιλέγω check μου εμφανίζει no internet connection....?


της wind εχεις η το κανονικο? παντως περασε το χειροκινητα, το τελευταιο 1.1.1.2 το εχω πιο πισω, η απο εδω
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us

----------


## Vasilis 07

Ναι wind είναι. Αυτό ετοιμάζομαι να κάνω (χειροκίνητα).

----------


## babis3g

> Ναι wind είναι. Αυτό ετοιμάζομαι να κάνω (χειροκίνητα).


ισως για αυτο να γινεται μπερδεμα η να εχει προβλημα το asus live update server... απο οσο ξερω μονο ενα λογισμικο υπαρχει για wind to 1.0.0.7 (εκτος αν πηραν χαμπαρι και βγαλουν καινουριο κλειδωμενο)
κανε του και ενα reset μετα ... αν σου ξανα βγαλει μυνημα για αναβαθμηση μετα το 1.1.1.2 και το reset, ignore it
Η θα κατεβασει το official 1.1.0.4 (πιο παλιο) ... η δεν θα κατεβασει τιποτα (το εχω δει το εργο στα φορουμ τους) απλα μην του δωσεις σημασια να στο ξανα κανει μετα το 1.1.1.2

----------


## Vasilis 07

To πέρασα χειροκίνητα και όλα οκ. Ίσως του κάνω και ένα reset αργότερα (τώρα το ψαχουλεύω).

*edit*

Οι IP καλύτερα να μπαίνουν καρφωτές ή αυτόματα όταν γίνετε η σύνδεση μιας συσκευής ?

----------


## No_spoon

Eιμαι με το beta firmware 1.1.1.2

με snr 3 ειχα 150 crc σε διαστημα μια ημερας οποτε νομιζω ειναι αποδεκτο?

για καποιο λογο το snr παιζει μονο -+3 ,ειναι θεμα dslam να φανταστω?

το QOS στο τελευταιο beta δεν εχει automatic mode, το ενεργοποιησα αλλα νομιζω οτι αυξηθηκε ο χρονος αποκρισης στο σερφαρισμα, γενικοτερα το δουλευει κανεις η ολοι το εχετε disable?

και μια τελευταια ερωτηση ,καθε φορα που περναμε firmware επαναφερουμε backup ρυθμισεων η hardware reset κ τις περναμε απο την αρχη?

----------


## babis3g

> To πέρασα χειροκίνητα και όλα οκ. Ίσως του κάνω και ένα reset αργότερα (τώρα το ψαχουλεύω).
> 
> *edit*
> 
> Οι IP καλύτερα να μπαίνουν καρφωτές ή αυτόματα όταν γίνετε η σύνδεση μιας συσκευής ?


Δεν καταλαβα τι εννοεις, οι ΙΠ αυτοματα το μηχανημα τις βαζει σε μια σειρα, αν θελεις συγκεκριμενη ΙΠ να θυμασαι το συγκεκριμενο μηχανημα πχ 192.168.1.3, τοτε την βαζεις εσυ στο Lan > dhcp leases



> Eιμαι με το beta firmware 1.1.1.2
> 
> με snr 3 ειχα 150 crc σε διαστημα μια ημερας οποτε νομιζω ειναι αποδεκτο?
> 
> για καποιο λογο το snr παιζει μονο -+3 ,ειναι θεμα dslam να φανταστω?
> 
> το QOS στο τελευταιο beta δεν εχει automatic mode, το ενεργοποιησα αλλα νομιζω οτι αυξηθηκε ο χρονος αποκρισης στο σερφαρισμα, γενικοτερα το δουλευει κανεις η ολοι το εχετε disable?
> 
> και μια τελευταια ερωτηση ,καθε φορα που περναμε firmware επαναφερουμε backup ρυθμισεων η hardware reset κ τις περναμε απο την αρχη?


150 λαθη μονο ειναι πολυ καλο με σνρ στο 3

τι εννοεις παιζει μονο με - / + 3? δεν παει πιο πανω να αλλαξει?
Αν ναι λογικα καθε 1 db sto stability ειναι 1 db στη γραμμη, αλλα αυτο δεν ισχυει παντα σε ολες τις γραμμες
το σταβιλιτυ πρεπει να εχει απο 1 -10 αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος με το Ν14


Για το QoS δεν ειμαι σιγουρος με το Ν14, αν βαλεις μια φωτο θα σου πω

Κανονικα η Ασος λεει δεν χρειαζεται reset παντα, καλο ομως ειναι να γινεται μετα απο μεγαλες αλλαγες στο λογισμικο για καλη λειτουργηκοτητα ... και βεβαια η εννοια του reset ειναι απο την αρχη ολες οι ρυθμισεις

----------


## No_spoon

η γραμμη εχει κανονικα snr 6 

αν δωσω +1 ωστε να παει 5 παραμενει 6
αν δωσω +2 ωστε να παει 4 παραμενει 6
αν δωσω +3 ωστε να παει 3 παραμενει 6
αν δωσω +4 ωστε να παει 2 ΠΑΕΙ 3
αν δωσω +5 ωστε να παει 1 παραμενει 3
αν δωσω +6 ωστε να παει 0 ΠΑΕΙ 0,1

γενικως το snr αλλαζει χοντρικα ανα 3 σε πραγματικες τιμες κ οχι σε αντιστοιχια με τις μεταβολες που ζητας στο ρουτερ

συμβαινει ετσι η καπως ετσι κ σε εσας?

----------


## haralabosg

> η γραμμη εχει κανονικα snr 6 
> 
> αν δωσω +1 ωστε να παει 5 παραμενει 6
> αν δωσω +2 ωστε να παει 4 παραμενει 6
> αν δωσω +3 ωστε να παει 3 παραμενει 6
> αν δωσω +4 ωστε να παει 2 ΠΑΕΙ 3
> αν δωσω +5 ωστε να παει 1 παραμενει 3
> αν δωσω +6 ωστε να παει 0 ΠΑΕΙ 0,1
> 
> ...


Kαι εγω με default snr 6 (HOL) , με αλλαγη +4 ή +5 με παει ~3 και με +6 με παει ~0,1 snr. Αυτο που θελω να τσεκαρω (με καποιο speed test) εαν με τις αλλαγες του snr και την αυξηση τις download rate (απο ~13000 ->15000 με snr 0.1) εχω πραγματικη αυξηση της ταχυτητας. Εχω καποια υποψια....

----------


## No_spoon

με snr 0.1 αν η γραμμη σου δεν ειναι πολυ καλη με ελαχιστο θορυβο ισως να εχεις υπερβολικα πολλα λαθη  

οποτε και το πλεονεκτημα του υψηλου κλειδωματος να αναιρειται η και να καταληγει μειονεκτημα

αρχικα τσεκαρε αν στο browsing εχεις αυξημενο lag

και μετα δες τα λαθη σε διαστημα ημερας και εβδομαδας

----------


## babis3g

Εχετε υποψην υπαρχει και το overhead

Επισης οι γραμμες διαφερουν και οσοι ηδη ειστε με σνρ 6 μην περιμενετε και πολλα

Εγω στην αποσταση μου κανονικα με σνρ 9, και ταχυτητα 13 ... ανεβαζω κατα 1 db sto stability και παει 14 με σνρ 8 (ειναι 1db sto stability - 1db το σνρ γραμμης) αλλα οταν φτασω τα 15-16mbps το stability στο μοντεμ θελει πλεον 5+ πιο πανω για να παει στο 17

Πιστευω ειναι και τα προφιλ που μαλλον φτανουν στο οριο ταχυτητας, πχ λενε οτι μας εχουν ως 24 αλλα απο οτι βλεπω σε πολλους υπαρχουν προφιλ που ειναι ως 16, ως 18 κλπ
οσο και να πειραχτει πλεον το σρν δεν αλλαζει κατι στην ταχυτητα

Μπορει να ειμαι λαθος ... Απο οτι καταλαβα οταν φτανει κοντα στο οριο προφιλ τοτε το σνρ φτανει στα ορια της ταχυτητας προφιλ και θελει μεγαλα νουμερα για να αποδωσει

----------


## No_spoon

Ναι ισχυει αυτο που ειπες για το snr κ το ποσο αποδιδει οσο πεφτει

Στατιστικα μετα απο σεταρισμα αυτες τις μερες κ αλλαγες σε καλωδια κ φιλτρακι

----------


## batouska

Καλησπέρα,

φαίνεται κάτι περιέργο στο παρακάτω συννημένο;

Αλλάζω το SNR σε 6db (10db αρχικά σε αυτόματο συγχρονισμό) αλλά παραμένει στα 10.

Και γιατί δεν μπορώ να συγχρονίσω σε παραπάνω ταχύτητα;



ISP: ote

----------


## No_spoon

διαβασε τις προυγουμενες σελιδες ,γραφουμε για την αλλαγη snr

επισης παιζει η γραμμη σου να ειναι κλειδωμενη

----------


## babis3g

> Ναι ισχυει αυτο που ειπες για το snr κ το ποσο αποδιδει οσο πεφτει
> Στατιστικα μετα απο σεταρισμα αυτες τις μερες κ αλλαγες σε καλωδια κ φιλτρακι


παντως απο λαθη καλα ειναι η γραμμη φαινεται να αντεχει το σνρ στο 3



> Καλησπέρα,
> φαίνεται κάτι περιέργο στο παρακάτω συννημένο;
> Αλλάζω το SNR σε 6db (10db αρχικά σε αυτόματο συγχρονισμό) αλλά παραμένει στα 10.
> Και γιατί δεν μπορώ να συγχρονίσω σε παραπάνω ταχύτητα;
> 
> ISP: ote





> διαβασε τις προυγουμενες σελιδες ,γραφουμε για την αλλαγη snr
> 
> επισης παιζει η γραμμη σου να ειναι κλειδωμενη


Οπως ειπε και ο φιλος ριξε μια ματια και πιο πισω που εχουμε αρκετες πληροφοριες, εν συντομια, πρεπει να κλεισεις πρωτα το DLA και μετα βαζεις το stability σε 1,2,3,4 κλπ (οχι μειον) και apply (το DLA ειναι καλυτερα να μεινει κλειστο)
ΑΝ δεν αλλαξει το σνρ και ουτε ταχυτητα, εισαι σε κλειδωμενο προφιλ
Σε αυτη τη περιπτωση κανενα μοντεμ που εχει δυνατοτητα πειραγμα τος του σνρ, δεν μπορει να κανει over ride το συγκεκριμενο σνρ του dslam

----------


## batouska

> Οπως ειπε και ο φιλος ριξε μια ματια και πιο πισω που εχουμε αρκετες πληροφοριες, εν συντομια, πρεπει να κλεισεις πρωτα το DLA και μετα βαζεις το stability σε 1,2,3,4 κλπ (οχι μειον) και apply (το DLA ειναι καλυτερα να μεινει κλειστο)
> ΑΝ δεν αλλαξει το σνρ και ουτε ταχυτητα, εισαι σε κλειδωμενο προφιλ
> Σε αυτη τη περιπτωση κανενα μοντεμ που εχει δυνατοτητα πειραγμα τος του σνρ, δεν μπορει να κανει over ride το συγκεκριμενο σνρ του dslam


Εννοείτε πως εάν δεν απενεργοποιήσεις To DLA δεν σε αφήνει να αλλάξεις το SNR. Το άλλαζα και αυτό παρέμενε το ίδιο. Και φυσικά είχατε δίκιο. Με είχανε σε προφίλ. Τους πήρα τηλέφωνο και μου το ανοίξανε, λέγοντας μου ότι δεν πρόκειται να πάω πιο πάνω. Με λίγο παίξιμο ανέβηκα στα 13Μbit αλλά με πολλά errors. Εν τέλει  απο τα 7.9 πήγα στα 9.7Μbit.

----------


## babis3g

παντα αν πειραχτει με χαμηλωμα το σνρ στις πιο πολλες γραμμες ανβαζει λαθη και μπορει να υπαρχουν και αποσυνδεσεις, αναλογα την γραμμη και αποσταση
Βρες μια μεση λυση, πχ αρχιζε να κατεβαζεις ενα ενα το σταβιλιτι μεχρι να δεις οτι ειναι οκ ... σε μακρυνες γραμμες 1-2 μονο πιο πανω συνηθως κραταει την γραμμη σταθερη
Δεν εχουν παντα ολες οι γραμμες οφελος με το πειραγμα σνρ

----------


## stedes

βοηθεια παρακαλω ,σε οποια θεση (lan 1,2,3,4) και να βαλω το καλωδιο ethernet του pc στο μοντεμ  δουλευουν ολα κανονικα οτιδηποτε αλλο παω να προσθεσω στις lan του μοντεμ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ουτε  δορυφορικος δεκτης ουτε το switch τιποτα  ουτε δυλευουν ουτε αναβει το ενδεικτικο led στο μοντεμ  καποια βοηθεια παρακαλω οπως επισης και αν καποιος μπορει να μου δωσει  ρυθμισεις για οτε για το συγκεκριμενο μοντεμ  ευχαριστω (αν ειναι να το δωσω για επιστροφη )

----------


## babis3g

> βοηθεια παρακαλω ,σε οποια θεση (lan 1,2,3,4) και να βαλω το καλωδιο ethernet του pc στο μοντεμ  δουλευουν ολα κανονικα


δεν καταβα καλά ... δηλαδη σε οποιο λαν βαζεις το pc δουλευει οκ, αρα ολα καλα μεχρι εδω
Αν δεν δουλεθει τοτε καπου εχει θεμα πιθανον το μοντεμ αν με αλλο μοντεμ ειναι οκ το pc



> οτιδηποτε αλλο παω να προσθεσω στις lan του μοντεμ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ουτε δορυφορικος δεκτης ουτε το switch τιποτα ουτε δυλευουν ουτε αναβει το ενδεικτικο led στο μοντεμ καποια βοηθεια παρακαλω


σε αυτο το καταλαβα, αλλα εχε υποψην οτι αν διαβασεις πιο πανω/πισω ... με hol tv δεν ειναι συμβατο ακομα ... και μαλλον ουτε με οτε ... ισως το δορυφορικο να θελει καποια ρυθμιση ... πχ (αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος 100%) να μετατρεψεις την μια απο τις 4 θυρες σε wan (advanced settings>wan>dual wan) ωστε να μπει εκει ο δορυφορικος δεκτης
αρα αν δεν κανει συνδεση (σωστα οπως πρεπει) τοτε ναι μπορει να μην αναψει το lan
Για το switch δεν ξερω ... ισως καλο ειναι να κανεις reset στο μοντεμ πριν το γυρισεις πισω η να αναβαθμησεις στο τελαυταιο λογισμικο (πιο πισω εχω βαλει και τελευταιο βετα)



> οπως επισης και αν καποιος μπορει να μου δωσει ρυθμισεις για οτε για το συγκεκριμενο μοντεμ ευχαριστω (αν ειναι να το δωσω για επιστροφη )


o οτε παιζει με
pcv settings vpi/vci 8/35
encapsulation mode pppe llc snap
authentication pap
mtu 1492
username pass αυτο που ηρθε με text
ολα τα αλλα στα defaults η κενα

----------


## hara75gr

babis3g μπορείς να δώσεις και τις ρυθμίσεις της vodafone, για να κάνω ένα check?Τα έχω όπως τα έβαλε αυτόματα, δλδ:
vpi 8
vci 35
Protocol PPPoA / PPPoE
Encapsulation Mode PPPoE LLC
QoS ubr 
mtu 1492
PPP Authentication auto
user pass ότι να ναι
Το θέμα μου είναι ότι ενώ δουλεύει κανονικά 2-3 μέρες, κάποια στιγμή μου πετάει αυτό:

τα στατιστικά μου με fw 1.1.04 είναι

edit: οι ρυθμίσεις σε photo, για να μην παραβλέψω κάτι:

----------


## babis3g

Στη φωτο με την αποσυνδεση, λεει οτι δεν υπαρχει συνδεση με τον remote server αρα το dslam

οι ρυθμισεις ειναι ιδιες οτε/voda εκτος νομιζω του username, ασε το κενο/κενο, space/space
Aρα οι φωτο ειναι οκ
Πηγαινε στο dsl settings και βαλε χειροκινητα, adsl2+, annex A
Aν δεν βοηθησει αλλαξε φιλτρο και δοκιμασε pppoa vc mux
Aλλιως σαν προβλημα συνδεσης? το dsl statistics σβηνει τελειεως? δεν δειχνει στατιστικα οταν το προβλημα υπαρχει?

Δοκιμασε και την 1.1.1.2

----------


## stedes

Ευχαριστώ πολύ βρήκα τελικά άκρη να σαι καλα

----------


## hara75gr

> Στη φωτο με την αποσυνδεση, λεει οτι δεν υπαρχει συνδεση με τον remote server αρα το dslam
> 
> οι ρυθμισεις ειναι ιδιες οτε/voda εκτος νομιζω του username, ασε το κενο/κενο, space/space
> Aρα οι φωτο ειναι οκ
> Πηγαινε στο dsl settings και βαλε χειροκινητα, adsl2+, annex A
> Aν δεν βοηθησει αλλαξε φιλτρο και δοκιμασε pppoa vc mux
> Aλλιως σαν προβλημα συνδεσης? το dsl statistics σβηνει τελειεως? δεν δειχνει στατιστικα οταν το προβλημα υπαρχει?
> 
> Δοκιμασε και την 1.1.1.2


user & pass δεν έπαιρνε κενό, στα quick settings, γι' αυτό έβαλα ότι να ναι. Θα δοκιμάσω το vc mux(φίλτρο έχω καινούργιο).Στατιστικά δεν δίνει όταν είναι αποσυνδεδεμένο.Και για το beta, σε διπλανό forum, διάβασα ότι δίνει λάθος crc και ώρα, γι' αυτό δεν το έβαλα.Θα απαντήσω σε κανα 2 μέρες αν το ξανακάνει, thanks...Btw, εκτός του συγκεκριμένου θέματος, το ρουτεράκι με "έφτιαξε" τελείως.Πριν με το zte της vodafone, συγχρόνιζα 8+ mbps, τώρα σχεδόν διπλάσια!

----------


## batouska

Δοκίμασα και συνδέθηκα με android phone ως κύρια πηγή internet για το router και ομολογώ ότι η ASUS έχει κάνει πολύ καλή δουλειά.

Μπράβο της.

----------


## hara75gr

> Στη φωτο με την αποσυνδεση, λεει οτι δεν υπαρχει συνδεση με τον remote server αρα το dslam
> 
> οι ρυθμισεις ειναι ιδιες οτε/voda εκτος νομιζω του username, ασε το κενο/κενο, space/space
> Aρα οι φωτο ειναι οκ
> Πηγαινε στο dsl settings και βαλε χειροκινητα, adsl2+, annex A
> Aν δεν βοηθησει αλλαξε φιλτρο και δοκιμασε pppoa vc mux
> Aλλιως σαν προβλημα συνδεσης? το dsl statistics σβηνει τελειεως? δεν δειχνει στατιστικα οταν το προβλημα υπαρχει?
> 
> Δοκιμασε και την 1.1.1.2


Καλημέρα, πάρε και ένα general log, όταν συμβαίνει

το dsl log, δεν δείχνει κάτι διαφορετικό από τη νορμάλ κατάσταση...Α, και όταν έβαλα απλά space(κενό) στο user/pass, δεν δούλευε.Μάλλον θέλει τουλάχιστον 2 χαρακτήρες  :Smile: 
Μήπως με το log, φαίνεται κάτι, γιατί εγώ δεν έβγαλα άκρη?

----------


## babis3g

> Καλημέρα, πάρε και ένα general log, όταν συμβαίνει
> 
> το dsl log, δεν δείχνει κάτι διαφορετικό από τη νορμάλ κατάσταση...Α, και όταν έβαλα απλά space(κενό) στο user/pass, δεν δούλευε.Μάλλον θέλει τουλάχιστον 2 χαρακτήρες 
> Μήπως με το log, φαίνεται κάτι, γιατί εγώ δεν έβγαλα άκρη?


το λογκ δεν δειχνει πολλα, τους ρωτησα να μπορουν να πουν κατι και ελπιζω να απαντησουν
εχεις περασει το τελευταιο 1.1.1.2 (δεν θυμαι πιο πισω αν ρωτησα) και να κανεις reset μετα την αναβαθμηση?
Επισης για δοκιμασε με Automatic IP (dhcp) αντι για  pppoa/pppoe, συνδεεται?

----------


## hara75gr

> το λογκ δεν δειχνει πολλα, τους ρωτησα να μπορουν να πουν κατι και ελπιζω να απαντησουν
> εχεις περασει το τελευταιο 1.1.1.2 (δεν θυμαι πιο πισω αν ρωτησα) και να κανεις reset μετα την αναβαθμηση?
> Επισης για δοκιμασε με Automatic IP (dhcp) αντι για  pppoa/pppoe, συνδεεται?


με automatic ip ή με pppoa vc mux, δε συνδέεται.Είμαι με το 1.1.0.4, γιατί όπως είπα στο προηγούμενο post, διάβασα ότι δίνει λάθος ενδείξεις για την ώρα και τα crc errors.Αν εσύ μου πεις ότι δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο, το βάζω...

----------


## babis3g

> με automatic ip ή με pppoa vc mux, δε συνδέεται.Είμαι με το 1.1.0.4, γιατί όπως είπα στο προηγούμενο post, διάβασα ότι δίνει λάθος ενδείξεις για την ώρα και τα crc errors.Αν εσύ μου πεις ότι δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο, το βάζω...


δεν θυμαμαι αν το ειπα εγω, αλλα σε μερικες γραμμες δειχνει λαθος ενδειξεις (απο οτι εχει αναφερθει)  πχ χρηστες ειναι σε interleave profil και δειχνει fast

εγω το ανεφερα το προβλημα σου και τους εδειξα εδειξα τις φωτο ... μου ειπαν να δοκιμασεις την 1.1.1.2 και να γινει reset μετα ...

τωρα σαν βετα που ειναι η 1.1.1.2 ειτε γιατι εχει λαθη η μη εμπιστoσυνης κλπ  ... δεν θελεις να την περασεις ... δεν βλεπω να φτιαχνει το προβλημα ΑΝ ειναι θεμα λογισμικου (οι ρυθμισεις φαινονται οκ, τα στατιστικα αυτο το λιγο uptime φαινεται οκ, φιλτρο εχεις αλλαξει)

Ισως μονο αν πας στο επομενο official οταν βγει (και ποιος ξερει αν θα ειναι χειροτερο η καλυτερο απο λαθη σε σχεση με το 1.1.0.4 με την γραμμη σου γιατι η ασος πειραζει καθε λιγο τα drivers) & αν δεις τα αλλα τοπικ των Ασος αυτο παιζεται αναλογα το λογισμικο ...
Και να στειλουμε και αλλα logs απο το τωρινο λογισμικο παλι πολυ πιθανον θα σου ζητησουν να βαλεις αλλη βετα (την οποια υποτιθεται θα φτιαχνει το προβλημα σου η σαν δοκιμη) που μπορει να εχει παλι προβλημα με λαθη η καπου αλλου ... οποτε μαλλον την επαθες, εκτος αν διατιθεσαι να δοκιμασεις τις καινουριες οποιες εκδοσεις βγαινουν μεχρι να φτιαξει το θεμα σου

Επειδη δεν το εχω ... στο administration > feedback > enable usb dls line diagnostics ... εχει τετοια ρυθμιση αυτο το πιο φτηνο μοντελο για να καταγραψει την γραμμη?
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...5&d=1457980945

----------


## No_spoon

> η γραμμη εχει κανονικα snr 6 
> 
> αν δωσω +1 ωστε να παει 5 παραμενει 6
> αν δωσω +2 ωστε να παει 4 παραμενει 6
> αν δωσω +3 ωστε να παει 3 παραμενει 6
> αν δωσω +4 ωστε να παει 2 ΠΑΕΙ 3
> αν δωσω +5 ωστε να παει 1 παραμενει 3
> αν δωσω +6 ωστε να παει 0 ΠΑΕΙ 0,1
> 
> ...



κατ αρχας ειμαι με το beta 1.1.1.2 αλλα απο οτι καταλαβα κ τα stable firmware εχουν το ιδιο θεμα

ειμαι με default snr γραμμης 6 κ ζηταω με ρυθμιση +3 να παω στο 3 snr στην γραμμη

το router αναφερει λανθασμενα το snr της γραμμης πχ στην περιπτωση μου μετα τον εκ νεου συγχρονισμο το snr παραμενει 6 ,οποτε αναγκαζεται κανεις να δωσει μεγαλυτερες τιμες αυξησης +4 στην μια περιπτωση ,+6 σε αλλη καταληγοντας συμφωνα με το router σε συγχρονισμο snr 3 το οποιο ομως με την παροδο της ωρας μεταβαλεται σε τιμες 2 , 1.9 , 1.7 μεχρι κ 0.1

πραγμα που επιβεβαιωθηκε κ απο τεχνικο της forthnet 

εχει παρατηρησεις αλλος παρομοιες συμπεριφορες η συμβαινει μονο σε μενα?

----------


## hara75gr

όχι, έτσι είναι εμένα

Θα περάσω την beta λοιπόν αύριο και βλέπουμε...Thanks πάντως για το ενδιαφέρον

----------


## stefanidis

Εγώ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω,ανεβάζω db για να χαμηλωσω σνρ αλλά το σνρ Εκεί 11-11,5 ακόμα και+10 έβαλα και κατέβηκε στο 10,5.Όταν τους είχα πάρει τηλέφωνο με είχαν κλειδώσει στο 9 σνρ και όταν τους είπα να με ξεκλειδωσουν μου είπαν εντάξει αλλά η γραμμή  θα πάει 11 στο αυτόματο.τι κάνω λάθος ;Η εταιρία είναι hol και attenuation 43.Και και κατι Ακόμα για να έχω το άσσος Μόνο ως μοντεμ και ενα linksys ως ρουτερ τι ρυθμίσεις κάνω ,και  συνδεσμολογία;

----------


## babis3g

> Εγώ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω,ανεβάζω db για να χαμηλωσω σνρ αλλά το σνρ Εκεί 11-11,5 ακόμα και+10 έβαλα και κατέβηκε στο 10,5.Όταν τους είχα πάρει τηλέφωνο με είχαν κλειδώσει στο 9 σνρ και όταν τους είπα να με ξεκλειδωσουν μου είπαν εντάξει αλλά η γραμμή  θα πάει 11 στο αυτόματο.τι κάνω λάθος ;Η εταιρία είναι hol και attenuation 43.Και και κατι Ακόμα για να έχω το άσσος Μόνο ως μοντεμ και ενα linksys ως ρουτερ τι ρυθμίσεις κάνω ,και  συνδεσμολογία;


εγω νομιζω σε εχουν ακομα σε κλεειδωμενο προφιλ
κλειδωμενο προφιλ (γιατι δεν ξερω πως ακριβως τα ονομαζουν) εννοω οτι 
ειτε εχουν το σνρ σταθερο πχ 9,10,11 κλπ...
ειτε εχουν καποια συγκεκριμενη ταχυτητα πχ 12024, 8191 (ως παραδειγμα με οτε)κλπ που στην περιπτωση αυτη μπορει να αλλαξει το σνρ αλλα δεν αλλαζει η ταχυτητα

EDIT
εδω εχω πως να κανει γεφυρωμα
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...28#post5912928

----------


## stefanidis

Επικοινώνησα με την εταιρία τους ρώτησα σε τι προφιλ είμαι μου είπαν ελεύθερο,Μέχρι 24 μου είπαν.αν και έχω 11,5 σνρ η ταχύτητα έχει ανέβει από 5300 σε 8200  με +7db .τι να πω.το dslam αναφέρετε  globspan νομίζω.

----------


## babis3g

> Επικοινώνησα με την εταιρία τους ρώτησα σε τι προφιλ είμαι μου είπαν ελεύθερο,Μέχρι 24 μου είπαν.αν και έχω 11,5 σνρ η ταχύτητα έχει ανέβει από 5300 σε 8200  με +7db .τι να πω.το dslam αναφέρετε  globspan νομίζω.


τοτε δεν εισαι σε κλειδωμενο προφιλ αφου αλλαζει ταχυτητα αν πειραξεις το σνρ
αλλα ανεβασε στατιστικα γιατι να δουμε ποσο ατενουετορ εχει η γραμμη

EDIT
αν ανεβαζει ταχυτητα αλλα το σνρ μενει ιδιο ... μαλλον ειναι bug στο μοντεμ ... ποιο λογισμικο εχεις?

----------


## stefanidis

Είμαι στο τελευταίο beta .έχω αλλάξει τρια firmware και κατέληξα στο beta .
ξαναγυρισα στο Firmware Version:1.1.0.4. .το ιδιο ειναι.

----------


## hara75gr

και σε μένα το ίδιο συμβαίνει με hol/vodafone.Ανεβάζει ταχύτητα κανονικά, αλλά snr δείχνει 11.Μικρό το κακό, αφού το αποτέλεσμα είναι αυτό που επιδίωκα βέβαια, αλλά αν είναι bug ή κλείδωμα θα ήθελα να το ξέρω κι εγώ...
Μια ακόμη ερώτηση.Update μπορώ να κάνω μόνο από στικάκι, χωρίς χρήση Η/Υ?

----------


## No_spoon

αρα επιβεβαιωνονται αυτα που ελεγα παραπανω ,οτι δλδ το router δεν αναφερει παντα σωστο συγχρονισμο κ snr που επιτευχθει μετα την αλλαγη snr

----------


## babis3g

> όχι, έτσι είναι εμένα
> 
> Θα περάσω την beta λοιπόν αύριο και βλέπουμε...Thanks πάντως για το ενδιαφέρον


η 1.1.1.2 το εχει
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...23#post5922023

----------


## hara75gr

> η 1.1.1.2 το εχει
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...23#post5922023


Ok, θα το περάσω μόλις βρω χρόνο. Ξες αν γίνεται update, από στικάκι ή σκληρό, χωρίς τη χρήση Η/Υ, ή είναι ψιλό επικίνδυνο για brick? Ρωτάω, γιατί το router το έχω μακριά από Η/Υ και θα με βόλευε, τα updates να γίνουν με χρήση εξωτερικού σκληρού και browser από κινητό...

----------


## babis3g

> Ok, θα το περάσω μόλις βρω χρόνο. Ξες αν γίνεται update, από στικάκι ή σκληρό, χωρίς τη χρήση Η/Υ, ή είναι ψιλό επικίνδυνο για brick? Ρωτάω, γιατί το router το έχω μακριά από Η/Υ και θα με βόλευε, τα updates να γίνουν με χρήση εξωτερικού σκληρού και browser από κινητό...


Αν καποιος το εχει κανει μεσω usb η ασυρματα δεν ξερω, εγω δεν το συνηστω ... μονο μεσω καλωδιου και ξεσυνδεση τυχον usb, power lines, τυχον αλλες lan θυρες συνδεμεμες ...  αν μπορεις βαλε ενα λαπτοπ κοντα του, η παρε το μοντεμ κοντα στο pc και κατα εμενα καλο ειναι να γινεται reset μετα την αναβαθμηση
Aν το εχεις να κανει μονο την γραμμη τοτε δεν χρειαζεται ... αλλα για καποιον με πιο πολυπλοκες ρυθμισεις καλο ειναι να γινεται για καλη λειτουργικοτητα
Η ασος δεν το λεει αλλα η εμπειρια και στην πραξη δειχνει οτι καποτε ειναι καλο να γινεται
προσφατο χτεσινο φιλος με iptv δουλεψε μονο μετα απο reset, post 3
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us

----------


## graal

> καλησπέρα
> 
> πήρα αυτές τις μέρες το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ και έχω αρχίσει να "παίζω" μαζί τους μπας και το μάθω. Παρένθεση. Μιας και χρειαζόμουν καινούργιο ρούτερ το συγκεκριμένο το θεωρώ value for money  *στα 35,00€.* Επειδή δεν είδα να υπάρχει τοπικ για το N14U είπα να ανοίξω για να κάνω κάποιες ερωτήσεις αλλά και γενικά για να υπάρχει για το συγκεκριμένο ρουτερ.
> 
> Η πρώτη ερώτηση είναι για το τι ρυθμίσεις πρέπει να βάλω για να έχω IPv6. Όποτε το ενεργοποιώ δεν έχω νετ, άρα κάτι δεν κάνω καλά.
> 
> Επόμενη ερώτηση είναι γιατί βλέπω το stability ανενεργό;
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 169183
> ...


  που το βρήκες 35 ευρουλάκια??

----------


## babis3g

στα μαγαζια wind, περνατε το τελευταιο λογισμικο (1.1.1.2 μεχρι τωρα), γινεται οποσδηποτε reset να φυγουν τα λογοτυπα και ειναι σαν απο 60 ευρω και με πολυ περισσοτερες ρυθμισεις πλεον

----------


## kaktos7

Καλησπέρα παιδιά και Χρόνια Πολλά!

Αγόρασα το εν λόγω router προχθές και προσπαθώ να χρησιμοποιήσω τον download master αλλά αντιμετωπίζω προβλήματα. Έχετε κάποιο πρόβλημα όταν βάζετε torrent; Μόλις το προσθέτω σαν να κολλάει όλο το σύστημα και το κεντρικό interface του router και αν ξεκινήσει μετά από ώρα να κατεβάζει αργεί πάρα πολύ και η ταχύτητα μπορεί να φτάσει μέχρι 150kbps, ξαναπέφτει και πάει έτσι. Δεν ξέρω βέβαια μήπως φταίει το ότι έχω βάλει ένα 16αρι φλασάκι για δοκιμή και όχι σκληρό δίσκο. Έβαλα χθες το βράδυ να κατεβαίνει μια ταινία και μια έκδοση linux και μετά από 12 ώρες, σήμερα το πρωί, είχε κατέβει μόνο από την έκδοση linux περίπου το 15% η οποία συνολικά είναι κάπου στα 2,5gb. Εν το μεταξύ τώρα το πρωί που άνοιξα, πήγα να μπω ιντερνετ και κόλλαγαν τα πάντα δεν έμπαινε με τίποτα σε σελίδες και με δυσκολία κατάφερα να μπω στις ρυθμίσεις του router μετά από ώρα ώστε να απενεργοποιήσω το download των torrents . Αντίθετα στον υπολογιστή με το συγκεκριμένο router κατεβάζω ταχύτατα 1,7mbps τα πάντα...

----------


## graal

> στα μαγαζια wind, περνατε το τελευταιο λογισμικο (1.1.1.2 μεχρι τωρα), γινεται οποσδηποτε reset να φυγουν τα λογοτυπα και ειναι σαν απο 60 ευρω και με πολυ περισσοτερες ρυθμισεις πλεον


στα μαγαζιά wind?? Δλδ μπαίνω σ'ενα κατάστημα και λέω θέλω το τάδε μόντεμ/ρούτερ το πληρώνω και φεύγω?  :headscratch:

----------


## babis3g

> στα μαγαζιά wind?? Δλδ μπαίνω σ'ενα κατάστημα και λέω θέλω το τάδε μόντεμ/ρούτερ το πληρώνω και φεύγω?


μαλλον δεν ειμαι με wind για να ξερω ποια μαγαζια wind το εχουν , ελπιζω να σου πουν τα παιδια που τοσοι το εχουν

- - - Updated - - -

εδω θα το δεις στο 0.15 δευτερολεπτο που ειναι μαυρο ... και χρονια πολλα  :Smile: 
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...nd#post5835342

----------


## TryfGR

> στα μαγαζιά wind?? Δλδ μπαίνω σ'ενα κατάστημα και λέω θέλω το τάδε μόντεμ/ρούτερ το πληρώνω και φεύγω?


παίρνεις τηλ σε ένα κατάστημα wind, το παραγγέλνεις και θα το έχεις σε 4-5 μέρες. Εγώ έτσι έκανα και δεν είμαι συνδρομητής WIND. Η τιμή του είναι 34,90€ αν και κάπου διάβασα ότι την τελευταία βδομάδα ανέβηκε σε 36,90€. Αλλά και πάλι πολύ καλή τιμή για αυτό το μοντέλο είναι.

----------


## tradenik

Καλησπερα το παραγγειλα και εγω απο wind θα το εχω το Σαββατο μου ειπαν. Ξερεις καποιος εαν μπορω
να περιορισω ταχυτητα στις ethernet θυρες ,δινω στον γειτονα και θελω να μην μου παιρνει ολη την γραμμη

----------


## babis3g

> Καλησπερα το παραγγειλα και εγω απο wind θα το εχω το Σαββατο μου ειπαν. Ξερεις καποιος εαν μπορω
> να περιορισω ταχυτητα στις ethernet θυρες ,δινω στον γειτονα και θελω να μην μου παιρνει ολη την γραμμη


θα δεις μια παρομοια σελιδα στο traffic manager / qos

διαλεγεις bandwidth limiter και βαζεις την ταχυτητα που θελεις στο καθε χρηστη ειτε ειναι με καλωδιο ειτε ασυρματο
Δυστυχως δεν εχουν τα ασος μια τιμη για ολους σε κοψιμο ταχυτητας και να ξενιασουμε οποιος συνδεεται να εχει ιδια ταχυτητα (το λεω για αλλους χρηστες) αλλα πρεπει να περαστει ο καθε ενας χωριστα ... κατι ειναι και αυτο, μεχρι πριν λιγο καιρο δεν υπηρχε καν κατι τετοιο

Απο το 1.1.1.3 λογισμικο (πιστευω συντομα) το upload θα παιρνει και κατω απο 1 mbps . πχ 0.8 - 0.6 κλπ για περιορισμο και σε αυτο

----------


## zakos52

Γνωρίζει κάποιος φίλος πως κάνουμε disable το ασύρματο δίκτυο?
(firmware 1.1.0.4)

----------


## konstantinos79_pap

αν δεν κανω λάθος το ρουτερ εχει κουμπι στην πίσω πλευρά που κάνει disable το wifi.
εναλλακτικά αν θες να μην λειτουργεί κάποιες συγκεκριμένες ώρες της ημέρας πας wireless - ->professional -->enable wireless scheduler και ρυθμίζεις το χρονοδιάγραμμα

- - - Updated - - -

Χθες παρέλαβα και εγώ το Ν14U  προς αντικατάσταστη του κλασσικού Thomson 585 V8 (που εχω μείνει αρκετά ευχαριστημένος)
ευκολο στο σετάρισμα και αρκετά βολικό.Με  το Thomson συγχρόνιζα γυρω στα 12100-12200 έχωντας διακλαδωμένους 2 ορόφους στην ιδια γραμμή. μόλις αφαίρεσα τον πάνω όροφο(μόνο 1 μπριζα έχει) ανέβηκε ελάχιστα 12300.
Μόλις έβαλα το N14U το χείρότερο που συγχρόνισε είναι το 12399 που είναι και μικρή διαφορά. Στην αρχή παρατηρούσα ενα ψιλοκόλλημα στο σερφάρισμα οταν κατέβαζα και με utorrent ταυτόγχρονα αλλά αφότου αλλαξα κανάλι δείχνει να εξαφανίστηκε το πρόβλημα. Επίσης όλα όσα συνδέονται στο asus είναι με σταθερές ip
Το πρόβλημα μου είναι οτι ενώ πειράζω το SNR και το ρουτερ δείχνει να κλειδώνει παραπάνω (με +6 κλειδωσε στα 15000) δεν αλλάζει το snr σε αυτό που εμφανίζει στα στατιστικά, δηλαδή και παλι το δείχνει 11. Ξέρω οτι με έχουν με σταθερό snr στο 11 γιατί παλαιότερα είχα θέμα, αλλά πως γίνεται να αλλάζει η ταχύτητα και και το snr να δειχνει ίδιο????δοκίμασα και το τελευταίο stable firmware αλλά μου φάνηκε λίγο χειρότερο σε συγχρονισμό.....
Από λάθη βλέπω οτι μάλλον εχει πολύ λιγότερα από το Thompson (γυρω στα 200crc τη μερα)
Επίσης μου δείχνει μεγαλύτερο attenuation(23.4) σε σχεση με το thompson(19.5) :Thinking: 
Να πάρω τηλ στην τηλ υποστήριξη της forthnet και να ζητήσω να απελευθερώσουν το snr?μπας και δω κατι καλύτερο σε ταχύτητα?
Βάζω και μερικά στατιστικά. όποιος μπορεί να μου πει αν το snr spectrum ειναι οκ γιατί δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω
ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια γιατί δεν εχω ασχοληθεί και πολύ με router

----------


## babis3g

> Γνωρίζει κάποιος φίλος πως κάνουμε disable το ασύρματο δίκτυο?
> (firmware 1.1.0.4)


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...85#post5928385
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...89#post5928389

- - - Updated - - -




> Το πρόβλημα μου είναι οτι ενώ πειράζω το SNR και το ρουτερ δείχνει να κλειδώνει παραπάνω (με +6 κλειδωσε στα 15000) δεν αλλάζει το snr σε αυτό που εμφανίζει στα στατιστικά, δηλαδή και παλι το δείχνει 11. Ξέρω οτι με έχουν με σταθερό snr στο 11 γιατί παλαιότερα είχα θέμα, αλλά πως γίνεται να αλλάζει η ταχύτητα και και το snr να δειχνει ίδιο????δοκίμασα και το τελευταίο stable firmware αλλά μου φάνηκε λίγο χειρότερο σε συγχρονισμό.....
> Από λάθη βλέπω οτι μάλλον εχει πολύ λιγότερα από το Thompson (γυρω στα 200crc τη μερα)
> Επίσης μου δείχνει μεγαλύτερο attenuation(23.4) σε σχεση με το thompson(19.5)
> Να πάρω τηλ στην τηλ υποστήριξη της forthnet και να ζητήσω να απελευθερώσουν το snr?μπας και δω κατι καλύτερο σε ταχύτητα?
> Βάζω και μερικά στατιστικά. όποιος μπορεί να μου πει αν το snr spectrum ειναι οκ γιατί δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω
> ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια γιατί δεν εχω ασχοληθεί και πολύ με router


Οχι ασε ετσι ... μαλλον κατα 90+ ειναι bug του μοντεμ ... το Ν14 εχει τα παλiα τσιπακια που ειχαν και τα ΖΤΕ οτε & ανεφεραν και με αυτα ιδιο θεμα (δεν θυμαμαι το τοπικ να στο δειξω) αλλα ειναι bug ... αφου αλλαξε ταχυτητα το snr tweak δουλευει ... ασε το ετσι

Για το ατενουετορ ανι παλι ειναι φυσιλογικο ... καθε μοντεμ εχει μια μικρη αποκλειση γιατι ειναι αναλογα πως διαβαζει τους τονους γραμμης, αγλορυθμους κλπ
Το λεω και αλλου τα broadcom πχ νετγκιαρ, billion bipac (σε broadcom κεντρο) μου δειχνουν 33-34
τα ασος 35-36
τα relatek που δειχνουν 39-40
...πιστευω οτι το τομσον σου δειχνει το πραγματικο ατενουετορ

καλη φαινεται η γραμμη απο το spectrum ... μερικες γραμμες εχουν κατι μικρα gaps νομιζω ειναι φυσιολογικο, μπορει να φτιαξει με την παροδο του χρονου ... αλλα πειραξεις το σνρ μπορει να γινει χειροτερο επειδη υπαρχει πιο πολυς θορυβος γραμμης

----------


## konstantinos79_pap

αυτά τα κοψίματα με άγχωσαν λίγο και ρωτάω.
αν δεν πάρω τηλ για να μου ελευθερώσουν το snr από forthnet και το πειράζω εγώ, υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να ξέρω το αληθινό μιας και δείχνει πάντα 11???σκεφτόμουν μήπως το bug ειναι από την ανάποδη, δηλαδή δείχνει την ταχύτητα να μεταβάλεται(πλασματικά) ενω το snr δεν αλλάζει(πχ κλειδωμένη γραμμή)
οπότε προτείνεις να το πάω με trial and error. για να δω που σταθεροποιείται και να μην ασχοληθώ με τεχνική υποστήριξη?
πάντως είναι τίμιο για τα λεφτά του από την μικρή χρήση που το έχω κάνει εως τώρα
Επίσης εχει τύχει μερικές φορές να δείχνει fastpath και αλλες interleaved. θα υποθέσω και αυτό bug?

----------


## babis3g

Δεν ξερω να σου πω 100% αλλα εγω νομιζω ειναι bug στο μοντεμ ... αν σου αλλαξε την ταχυτητα εγω θα το αφηνα ετσι γιατι εχε υποψην δεν αρεσει στους παρχους (τεχνικη υποστηριξη οπως λες) η αλλαγη σνρ απο χρηστες

Ναι ισως να ειναι bug και αυτο ... δεν εχω το Ν14 αλλα εχω δει και απο αλλους χρηστες που παλι αναφερει λαθος δεδομενα
Θα το αναφερω
Αν σου ξανατυχει να λει φαστ
κανε tracert πχ στο my.otenet.gr / www.wind.gr και δες το 2ο hop αν ειναι κατω απο 10-15 ms μαλλον εισαι σε φαστ

----------


## konstantinos79_pap

ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις babis3g. :One thumb up: 
Νομίζω οτι εχεις δικιο και οτι το snr δεν αλλάζει ως Bug. το πείραξα και το εβαλα +6 με αποτελεσμα να κλειδώνει στα παρακατω χαρακτηριστικά. μετά εκανα ενα ftp speedtest και εδειξε τις τιμές με τις οποίες κλείδωσε αρα η ταχυτητα αλλαζει οντως( πριν κατέβαζε μεγιστο 1.2, ενω τωρα 1,4-1,5 σταθερα)  :Smile: 
θα το αφησω 1-2 μέρες να δω πως παει και αν μαζεύει λάθη και ανάλογα το πειράζω προς τα πάνω ή κάτω

----------


## konstantinos79_pap

Καλησπέρα! όλα μια χαρα με το ρουτερ αλλά παρατηρώ μετα από 1-2 συνεχείς μέρες uptime χωρίς θέματα παρουσιάζει εντονο lag στο σερφάρισμα, μόλις του κάνω ένα ρεσταρτ αμέσως διορθώνεται το πρόβλημα. το έχει αντιμετωπίσει και κανείς άλλος?

----------


## babis3g

> Καλησπέρα! όλα μια χαρα με το ρουτερ αλλά παρατηρώ μετα από 1-2 συνεχείς μέρες uptime χωρίς θέματα παρουσιάζει εντονο lag στο σερφάρισμα, μόλις του κάνω ένα ρεσταρτ αμέσως διορθώνεται το πρόβλημα. το έχει αντιμετωπίσει και κανείς άλλος?


τι λογισμικο εχεις? δοκιμασες την 1.1.1.2?

----------


## konstantinos79_pap

ναι με την τελευταία είμαι. μαλλον πρεπει να φταίει το πειραγμα του snr, οταν το εχω από +6 ως +8 μετά από μια μέρα δείχνει lag. το κατέβασα στο +5 και φαίνεται να ειναι καλα μετά από 2 μέρες.

----------


## babis3g

> ναι με την τελευταία είμαι. μαλλον πρεπει να φταίει το πειραγμα του snr, οταν το εχω από +6 ως +8 μετά από μια μέρα δείχνει lag. το κατέβασα στο +5 και φαίνεται να ειναι καλα μετά από 2 μέρες.


μαλλον εκανε χασιμο πακετων (packet loss) ασε το εκει αφου ειναι οκ, δεν νομιζω να σου ξανακανει θεμα συντομα

----------


## konstantinos79_pap

λογικά κατι τετοιο θα γινοταν, απλως μου φάνηκε παραξενο οτι μέσα στο πρώτο 24ωρο δουλευε καρφι χωρις να κολάει. μόλις καβαλαγε πανω απο 24 ωρες αρχιζε το lag.

----------


## babis3g

Ισως το συγκεκριμενο λογισμικο να μην ειναι τοσο καλο απο θεμα γραμμης, ισως το bit swap να μην δουλευει καλα (οπως πρεπει) οταν το snr ειναι χαμηλο, ισως αν αλλαζες φιλτρο να ηταν καλυτερα, η αν εβαζες 2 σε σειρα (χω προσεξει απο το δικο μου Asus (οχι το Ν14 αλλα παλι mediatek) ειναι καλυτερα, δεν ξερω απλα λεω μερικους τυχον λογους

----------


## konstantinos79_pap

> Ισως το συγκεκριμενο λογισμικο να μην ειναι τοσο καλο απο θεμα γραμμης, ισως το bit swap να μην δουλευει καλα (οπως πρεπει) οταν το snr ειναι χαμηλο, ισως αν αλλαζες φιλτρο να ηταν καλυτερα, η αν εβαζες 2 σε σειρα (χω προσεξει απο το δικο μου Asus (οχι το Ν14 αλλα παλι mediatek) ειναι καλυτερα, δεν ξερω απλα λεω μερικους τυχον λογους


διπλό φίλτρο???προσωπικά το έχω χωρίς φίλτρο καν στην μπρίζα. με το snr  στο +5 και δείχνει οτι εχει σταθεροποιηθεί κατα πολύ εδώ και 4 μέρες με ελάχιστα λάθη και χωρίς παράπονο lag οπως πριν.

----------


## babis3g

Διπλο φιλτρο αν εχεις και τηλεφωνο επανω, αν δεν εχεις και ειναι κατ' ευθειαν πανω στη πριζα μονο του φυσικα δεν χρειαζεται
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...6&d=1447265924

----------


## hara75gr

καλησπέρα, υπάρχει τρόπος να έχω remote τις ρυθμίσεις του router από άλλο δίκτυο και πως?
Θέλω δλδ να μπορώ να χειρίζομαι το μενού από οποιοδήποτε μέρος.Αν μπορείτε να δώσετε αναλυτικά τα βήματα, για κάτι τέτοιο, ακόμα καλύτερα...

----------


## babis3g

το μονο που ξερω ειναι να πας στο administration > system > Enable Web Access from WAN
Αλλα πρεπει να εχεις στατικη ip (αν εχεις dynamic ip πρεπει να ξερεις την καινουρια ip καθε φορα που αλλαζει πχ αν το modem κανει reboot για οποιανδηποτε λογο)
Bαζεις την ip στον στον οποιο browser πχ απο ενα cafe wifi > username/pass και μπηκες στο μενου

----------


## hara75gr

αυτό με τη static μου τα χαλάει  :Sad:  thanks πάντως

----------


## batouska

@babis3g

Πιο πιστεύεις κατά την εμπειρία σου είναι το καλύτερο adsl/modem/router της ASUS? (ανεξαρτήτου κόστους)

----------


## babis3g

> @babis3g
> 
> Πιο πιστεύεις κατά την εμπειρία σου είναι το καλύτερο adsl/modem/router της ASUS? (ανεξαρτήτου κόστους)


Με τα μεχρι τωρα μοντελα το dsl ac68u εχει το καλυτερο σε σημα και εμβελεια και πιο δυνατο wifi απο ολα
και τις πιο τελευταιες ρυθμισεις οπως adaptive qos
https://dlcdnimgs.asus.com/20160129_...p/sec-08-2.png
web history
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...8&d=1428931807
 micro-trend security, aiprotection
https://www.asus.com/support/faq/1012070/
traffic monitor analyser
https://www.asus.com/websites/global...2/img/pc/4.png
κλπ

ομως σε μερικες ρυθμισεις αν αλλαχτουν κανει ολο το μοντεμ reboot ...

Για εμενα το dsl ac52u ειναι το καλυτερο ... 
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...28adsl-vdsl%29
δεν κανει σε καπoια ρυθμιση επανακινηση (αρα αμα βρει καλο συνχρονισμο δεν κανει ολο το modem reboot)
Αρκετα καλο ασυρματο σημα, εχει οσες dsl ρυθμισεις και το dsl ac68u απο θεμα ρυθμισεις και αλλγης snr γραμμης

Επσιης θα του βαλουν και σε αυτο adaptive qos κλπ

και εχει 1 usb για την οποια αναγκη και ac αν καποιος εχει τετοια συσκευη να το εκεμεταλευτει ... δεν εχει τις ταχυτητες σαν του dsl ac68 (για μεταφορα δεδομενων usn, ac κλπ) αλλα για οικιακη χρηση ειναι υπερ αρκετο νομιζω, τουλαχιστον σε εμενα γιατι δεν παιζω με usb αλλα ειναι εκει αν ποτε χρειαστει

Επισης το πιο φτηνο και νομιζω αρκετα καλο γιατι το ειχα ... οταν ειναι σε προσφορα και το Ν17 ... μολις 65 ευρω, adsl/vdsl, 128 ram ddr3, 750 mhz processor, annex a/b, giga lans, 2 usb, αλλαγη snr και προστεθηκαν και πολλες ρυθμισεις, τοπτα για αυτη τη τιμη
Ειναι το πιο φτηνο και αν δεις στο topic εδω στο ιδιο section το εχουν παρα πολλοι

εξαρταται τον καθε χρηστη, τι αναγκη εχει ... εγω προσωπικα εχω και το dsl ac68u & to dsl ac52u και εχω επανω το dsl 52 μονιμα (και αυτο θα βγει προσφορα ανα διαστηματα στο eshop)

----------


## batouska

> Με τα μεχρι τωρα μοντελα το dsl ac68u εχει το καλυτερο σε σημα και εμβελεια και πιο δυνατο wifi απο ολα
> και τις πιο τελευταιες ρυθμισεις οπως adaptive qos
> https://dlcdnimgs.asus.com/20160129_...p/sec-08-2.png
> web history
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...8&d=1428931807
>  micro-trend security, aiprotection
> https://www.asus.com/support/faq/1012070/
> traffic monitor analyser
> https://www.asus.com/websites/global...2/img/pc/4.png
> ...


Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Το Ν14U θεωρείται κατά πολύ υποδιαίστερο από το Ν17? Η τιμή 169ευρώ για το ac68u είναι καλή? Έχει πέσει πιο χαμηλά το ac52u από 120?

----------


## babis3g

> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Το Ν14U θεωρείται κατά πολύ υποδιαίστερο από το Ν17? Η τιμή 169ευρώ για το ac68u είναι καλή? Έχει πέσει πιο χαμηλά το ac52u από 120?


Τα βασικα σε hardware
Ν14
μονο adsl, 500 mhz processor,  μολις 64 mb ram (απλη) 1 usb, 10/100 lans
τα παιδια το βρισκουν στα 37 ευρω (μην το παρεις στα 50+ ειναι ακριβο)
Ν 17
adsl/vdsl, 750 mhz processor, 128 mb ram (DDR3), 2 usb, 10/100/1000 (giga) lans
καποτε βγαινει προσφορα στα 65 ευρω

Για το dsl ac68u νομιζω ειναι καλη τιμη για  800+650 (dual core) processor, 256 ddr3 ram, μπορουσε να ηταν ακομα πιο λιγο περιπου 10-20αρι

Για το dsl ac52u οχι ακομα δεν το δει πιο κατω απο 120 γιατι μολις ηρθε εδω στα δικα μας μαγαζια, αλλα πιστευω καποια στιγμη θα το βαλουν και αυτο πιο χαμηλα οπως για μικρορ χρονικο διαστημα (οπως γινεται ανα διαστηματα με το Ν17, dsl 68 και διαφορες αλλες μαρκες)

EDIT
το dsl ac52u εχει βγει στο eshop μεσω newsletter στα 80

----------


## axoi1two

καλησπέρα,
Είμαι στην forthnet και εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια έχω το thomson  tg585. 
Θέλω να αγοράσω το συγκεκριμένο προϊόν  για να το χρησιμοποιήσω για τις υπηρεσίες smartdns, UnoTelly κλπ. Θέλω να αλλάζω τα dns του modem  χειροκίνητα, σύμφωνα με τις επιθυμίες μου, για να αποφύγω  να πηγαίνω  σε κάθε μία συσκευή χωριστά(H/Y, tablet, TV box) για να τα αλλάζω από εκεί.  To thomson από όσο έχω ψάξει - χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός-  δεν μπορεί να το κάνει, στο συγκεκριμένο asus γίνεται;

----------


## babis3g

Το Ν14 παιρνει dns διευθυνσεις σε wan ειτε lan ... απο αλλες εταιριες, απλα βαλε αυτες που εχει η καθε μια ... γινεται να κανονισεις και τη συσκευη αμεσα (fixed dns)
πχ για τα 2 που ειπες Smart DNS/ UnoTelly DNS address info
https://www2.unotelly.com/global-servers
http://support.smartdnsproxy.com/cus...mart-dns-proxy

----------


## axoi1two

> Το Ν14 παιρνει dns διευθυνσεις σε wan ειτε lan ... απο αλλες εταιριες, απλα βαλε αυτες που εχει η καθε μια ... γινεται να κανονισεις και τη συσκευη αμεσα (fixed dns)
> πχ για τα 2 που ειπες Smart DNS/ UnoTelly DNS address info
> https://www2.unotelly.com/global-servers
> http://support.smartdnsproxy.com/cus...mart-dns-proxy


Thank you

----------


## babis3g

Απο τους πρωτους που το εχετε πρωτοι παγκοσμια  :Razz: 

Νεο λογσμικο ΒΕΤΑ DSL-N14U_1.1.2.0_111-gf29450e.zip
https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...397602D24326FY
ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ, θελει οποσδηποτε reset οσοι το περασετε

Επειδη εχουν προστεθει πολλες ρυθμισεις πολυ πιαθανο να υπαρχουν bug & και θυμηθητε ειναι ΒΕΤΑ (να κατι δουλευει δεν πειραζεται)

change log (απλα οτι βλεπετε σε vdsl δεν ισχυει)


*Spoiler:*




			Security:

- Support secure login authentication method, session based.

- Update Dropbear(SSH) from ver.0.52 to ver.2016.73.



New features:

- Now supports Web History feature, Traffic Manager > Web History.

- [Models with USB port] Web History with additional save to USB disk feature. (Note: Backup data would be hidden from network access such as Samba/ FTP. Data will be stored under USB disk /.router_temp/web_history_backup/ directory. Since .router_temp is hidden folder format, in order to view it from Windows, go to Control Panel > Appearance and Personalization > Folder Options, set as Show hidden files.)

- ASUS Router App support(iOS/ Android).

- URL Filter now supports HTTPS sites blocking.

- Guest Network with additional Bandwidth Limiter feature.

- [Models with USB port] AiCloud > Smart Sync supports additional Provider options, Dropbox/ FTP server/ Samba.

- Support System Log > Active Connections feature.

- [DSL-AC52U/ DSL-AC56U/ DSL-N17U] Support LAN > Switch Control > Enable Jumbo Frame feature.

- New IPTV design for xDSL/ Ethernet WAN.

- QIS now supports Germany ISP VDSL/ADSL profiles. With specific settings for specific ISP, for both Internet/ IPTV services.

- [DSL-N55U_D1/ DSL-N55U_C1/ DSL-N16U/ DSL-N14U/ DSL-N12U_C1/ DSL-N12E_C1/ DSL-N10_C1] Add ESNP - Enhanced Sudden Noise Protection(ADSL) feature(DSL Setting).



DSL:

- Fine tune QIS setup.

- [DSL-N55U_D1/ DSL-N55U_C1/ DSL-N16U/ DSL-N14U/ DSL-N12U_C1/ DSL-N12E_C1/ DSL-N10_C1] DSL driver updated - v3.20.56.24.



Bug fixes and Enhancements:

- Support extended firmware version, for instance v1.1.2.0_x-x.

- Fixed HW NAT false learning in NAT between LAN to LAN port.

- Add deny ports in the miniupnpd configuration file. Avoid UPnP misuse the ports added by other applications.

- Restart UPnP when the iptables reserved ports were added or deleted.

- Fixed QoS related issues.

- Fixed IPv6 related issues.

- Extend Parental Controls rule limit from 7 to 32.

- Fixed Bandwidth Limiter, upload limit can't work on PTM/ATM mode.

- Fine tune WiFi auto channel selection mechanism.

- Refine upstream line attenuation value under VDSL mode.

- Keep the DSL debug log after cancel the DSL log capture.

- Fixed Dual WAN fail-over/ fail-back related issues.

- Add 3G/4G APN Configuration support.

- Fix SSH related issue.

- HW NAT will false learning when pptp/l2tp client enabled. Now disable it when pptp/l2tp is enabled and vice versa.

- Fixed OpenVPN related issue.

- Fixed UI related issues.

----------


## No_spoon

το περασα χθες

απο οτι ειδα εχει αρκετες βελτιωσεις δεξια αριστερα

πχ πλεον αναφερει ταχυτητα συνδεσης στο wifi log

αναφερει κατασκευαστη στις συνδεδεμενες συσκευες

ο μηχανισμος επιλογης wifi καναλιου σκαναρει τα υπαρχοντα δικτυα κ αυτορυθμιζεται στα ελευθερα η οχι? ξερουμε πως επιλεγει? ειδα παντως οτι αναλογα με το ποτε ενεργοποιειται χρονικα το wifi επιλεγει κ διαφορετικο καναλι

τα λαθη στην καρτελα dsl log οπως snr που κλειδωνει ,crc ,fastpath κλπ συνεχιζουν να υπαρχουν, το inp που αναφερει στην ιδια καρτελα πανω απο τα crc τι ειναι?

----------


## babis3g

Για τον μηχανησμο επιλογης ασυρματου καναλιου δεν ξερω το κριτιριο, αλλα απο οτι διαβαζω τριγυρω δουλαεθει καλα, εγω το εχω σε συγκεκριμενο στο 6 γιατι βλεπω στα asus δινει πιο καλο σημα στο χωρο μου
το inp ειναι το impulse noise protection και συνηθως ειναι για interleave, αν εχεις φαστ και σου δειχνει νουμερα μαλλον bug ειναι
http://kb.zyxel.com/KB/searchArticle...005499&lang=EN

----------


## No_spoon

οκ ευχαριστω Μπαμπη

----------


## antreaz

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Λοιπόν χρειάζομαι βοήθεια γιατί κατάφερα και το brickαρα προσπαθώντας να περάσω την 1.1.1.2 από την 1.1.0.4 που είχα. Προσπαθώ από χτες να το φτιάξω μεσω του firmware restoration utility που υποτίθεται λύνει όλα τα προβλήματα, αλλά δεν τα καταφέρνω. Αυτό που παρατήρησα είναι ότι εγκαθιστώντας το καινούριο fw φτάνει μόνο μεχρι το 20% και μετά πετάει μήνυμα "επιτυχής εγκατάσταση, περιμένετε την επανεκκίνηση του συστήματος". Στους οδηγούς που έχω δει δεν το κάνει αυτό και μάλλον γι'αυτό και δεν γίνεται τίποτα. Οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη, γιατί είναι καινούριο το ρουτεράκι και στεναχωριέμαι να το πετάξω.

----------


## babis3g

εχεις βαλει στατικη IP στο pc που αναβαθμηζεις? πχ 192.168.1.30, νομιζω τοτε χανει την αναβαθμηση καποιες φορες αν δεν εχει static ip ... επισης δεν αναθμηζεις μεσω wifi? και δεν χρειαζεται αναβαθμηση απο το utility, απο το menu > administration>firmware update, ειναι αρκετα καλα και πιο σιγουρα

----------


## antreaz

Στατική ip έχω βάλει και αναβαθμίζω μέσω ethernet μιας και το ρούτερ είναι bricked. Δηλαδή δεν δουλεύει τίποτα άλλο εκτός από το recovery mode. Αναβάθμιση του έκανα από το ui αλλά κάτι πήγε στραβά και τώρα δεν λειτουργεί τίποτα. Ούτε σε ping δεν ακούει.

----------


## babis3g

Οπως μου τα λες δεν ειναι καλο σημαδι, ασε το λιγο και ξαναδοκιμασε μετα απο ωρα

----------


## antreaz

Το έχω αφήσει και όλο το βράδυ... Και παντού διαβαζω ότι τα asus είναι πρακτικά unbrickable. Μάλλον έπεσα στην περίπτωση εγώ...

Εν τω μεταξύ κάτι άλλο περίεργο, αν ξέρει κάποιος να μου το εξηγήσει, είναι πως όταν το έχω σε recovery mode το led για την ethernet 1 είναι αναμμένο, ανεξάρτητα αν έχω συνδέσει κάτι εκεί ή όχι. Μάλιστα σε recovery ο υπολογιστής το βλέπει μόνο αν τον συνδέσω στις άλλες 3 θύρες και όχι στην 1. Όσες περιπτώσεις μπρικαρισμένων ρούτερς διάβασα, κανείς δεν το ανέφερε αυτό, οπότε μάλλον έχω πιο χοντρό πρόβλημα.

----------


## babis3g

φανταζομαι θα δοκιμασες να κανεις την αναβαθμηση με αλλη θυρα, πως εγινε αυτο και μπρικαρε?τραβηξες κανα καλωδιο την ωρα της αναβαθμησης η κανα κεραυνος?

----------


## antreaz

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ούτε εγώ. Τίποτα δεν συνέβη, το έκανα όπως κάθε φορά μέσα από το μενού. Ίσως να ειχα κατεβάσει corrupted το firmware. Μόλις δοκιμασα και με tftp μέσα από Ubuntu και τίποτα. Θα το αφήσω καμία ώρα και θα ξαναπροσπάθησω, αλλιώς αυριο πάει πίσω και ελπίζω να το περάσουν στην εγγύηση.

----------


## babis3g

ειχα κατεβασει και εγω corrupted firmware (μαλλον κατι εγινε με τον browser???) αλλα δεν την περασε, τελικα αφου δεν κανει τιποτα το recovery tool μαλλον την επαθες

- - - Updated - - -

κανε το εξης
πατα το wps button 3ο δευτερα (ενω ειναι ανοιχτο)
βγαλε το απο ηλεκτρικο (η πατα τον on/off διακοπτη να κλεισει) ενω συνεχιζεις να εχεις πατημενο το wps button για αλλα 30 δευτερα
μετα απο 30 δευτερα ανοιξε το power button (η σπρωξε το ηλεκτρικο βισμα να δωσει ρευμα) και συνεχισε να πατας το wps / wifi για αλλα 30 δευτερα

στο συνολο το wps / wifi button πατημενο 1:30 δευτερολeπτα ... ειναι αλλος ενας τροπος reset, μετα δοκιμασε το ξανα to recovery tool

----------


## antreaz

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια. Μόλις το έκανα κι αυτό, αλλά τίποτα πάλι. Κάποιο πρόβλημα υπάρχει στην εγκατάσταση. Κάπου κολλάει, το πρόσεξα και στο tftp που αντί να δώσει οκ απλά κάποια στιγμή σταματάει να τρέχει. Επιστροφή αύριο. 

PS μπορεί πάντως να έπεσα και σε προβληματικό ρουτερ, επειδή ο λόγος που ήθελα να του βάλω το beta είναι πως όταν πατούσα reboot μεσα από το μενου, αυτό έκανε hard reset, κάθε φορά και μου εσπαγε τα νεύρα.

----------


## babis3g

ποιο λογσμικο προσπαθουσες να περασεις ?? με το restoration  tool? που κολλαει στα 20%
επισης προσπαθουσες με το tool που δινει η asus (ASUS Firmware Restoration version 2.0.0.0) η με αλλο?
ποιο λογσμικο εχεις και ενανε hard reset?

----------


## antreaz

Είχα το 1.1.0.4 και τώρα αυτό πάλι προσπαθώ να περάσω. Το restoration tool αν και δεν βλέπω κάπου έκδοση το κατέβασα από την Asus οπότε λογικα είναι το τελευταίο. Για να περάσω το firmware εκτός από το restoration tool προσπάθησα και από τον browser, όπου όταν είσαι σε recovery mode σου ζητάει να ανεβασεις το fw που θες να φλασαρεις, από ένα πρόγραμμα tftp2 που κάνει ουσιαστικά την ίδια δουλειά με το restoration tool, χωρίς όμως να κάνει reboot στο τέλος και τώρα το κάνω με tftp χειροκίνητα από Ubuntu. Όλοι αυτοί οι τρόποι απετυχαν.

----------


## babis3g

κανε μια τελευταια προσπαθεια, κατεβασε το 1.1.1.2
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...60401211341299
 η το 1.1.2.0_χχχχ
τα λινκ στο asus web storage μπορει να θελουν μερικα refreshes
σιγουρεψου οτι το file δεν ειναι corrupt / download failed
και βαλε στατικη στο pc
πηγαινε εδω στο utilities
https://www.asus.com/Networking/DSLN...Desk_Download/
και κατεβασε το ASUS Firmware Restoration version 2.0.0.0
κανε μαι προσπαθεια με τα αλλα λογισμικα, ισως αν προσπαθουσες να περασεις το ιδιο συνεχεια να επαθε κατι στο bootloader η κατι αλλο στην μνημη της αναβαθμησης του συγκεκριμενου λογισμικου και να κολλαει

----------


## antreaz

Οκ θα δοκιμασω και την καινουρια! Απλά μιας και τώρα έκανα μία προσπάθεια λεω να το αφήσω πάνω από δίωρο, οπότε θα το κάνω αυριο αυτό. Ευχαριστώ και πάλι!

----------


## babis3g

> καλησπέρα, υπάρχει τρόπος να έχω remote τις ρυθμίσεις του router από άλλο δίκτυο και πως?
> Θέλω δλδ να μπορώ να χειρίζομαι το μενού από οποιοδήποτε μέρος.Αν μπορείτε να δώσετε αναλυτικά τα βήματα, για κάτι τέτοιο, ακόμα καλύτερα...


για να εχεις στατικη
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...48#post5959148

----------


## hara75gr

> για να εχεις στατικη
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...48#post5959148


Thanks, αλλά το δοκιμάζω από κινητό( σε 4g σύνδεση) και δεν μπαίνει.Έβαλα ως διεύθυνση την wan ip ή το ddns. Τι διεύθυνση πρέπει να βάλω για να μπαίνω από το κινητό όταν είμαι μακριά?

----------


## babis3g

εχεις ενεργοποιησει το enable Web access from WAN? (administration>system)
Aν ναι πιο λογισμικο ειναι?

----------


## hara75gr

Εννοείται ότι το ενεργοποίησα, λογισμικό έχω το stable 1.1.0.4. Όταν είμαι στο δίκτυο του router, δουλεύουν και το ddns και η wan ip, σε 4g όμως τσουκ

----------


## babis3g

θα το ρωτησω

ελα το δοκιμασαμε και εχουμε προσβαση στην σελιδα ... βαλε το domain η την ip με το port 8080
https://www.asus.com/support/faq/1000926/
μηπως δεν το ενεργοποιησες σωστα? και δεν εβαλες το σωστο port?

ΦΩΤΟ ΑΦΑΙΡΕΘΗΚΕ

----------


## hara75gr

Είσαι Θεός, δεν έβαζα port στο τέλος ο μ@&*#!ς! Thanks συνονόματε!

----------


## babis3g

δεν εχει επιλογη στο μενου του modem η 1.1.0.4 να το βαλεις απο εκει, δες το παραδειγμα φωτο 4
https://www.asus.com/support/faq/1000926/

το γραφει στο τελος με τον αστερισκο θελει το 8080

και κατεβασε την φωτο αν δεν θελεις να δοκιμαζουν προσβαση αλλοι φιλοι

----------


## hara75gr

Και πάλι σωστός, αν και έχω αλλάξει κωδικούς για το router...

----------


## paiktaras

μήπως μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος σε ποια διαδρομή στο μενού είναι η ρύθμιση για το on-off του wifi μέσω του wps κουμπιού ?

----------


## babis3g

administration>system>WPS Button behavior
εκει θα δεις τι επιλογες εχει ... δεν εχω το συγκεκριμενο αλλα η Asus αναλογα το μοντελο δινει 2-3 επιλογες
Toggle Ratio, Turn LED On/Off, Activate WPS

----------


## Brainmorf

> μήπως μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος σε ποια διαδρομή στο μενού είναι η ρύθμιση για το on-off του wifi μέσω του wps κουμπιού ?


Οτι λεει ο babis και επιλογη Toggle Radio

----------


## paiktaras

ευχαριστώ παιδιά για την απάντηση !

----------


## George978

παιδια καλησπερα, κατεβαζω το τελευθταιο firmware, παταω upload και μου πεταει invalid firmware και κανει reboot...τρις πταιει?

----------


## babis3g

κανε του αποσυμπιεση, επισης η αναβαθμηση θελει με καλωδιο
>Αν εχεις usb, hard drive κλπ ξεσυνδεσε τα
κανε ενα back up να το εχεις καλου κακου και κανε του reset και μετα ξαναδοκιμασε update

----------


## George978

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση , πρόσεξα ότι ενώ το προηγούμενο είχε κατάληξη .trx , αυτό έχει .bin . Μήπως φταίει αυτό , γιατί έκανα το προηγούμενο χωρίς καλώδια κατευθείαν με το ασύρματο

----------


## babis3g

Ναι βλεπω οτι τα official 1.1.1.2 εχει bin και το βετα που πηρα απο την Asus εχει trx, περιεργο, θα το ρωτησω αλλα απο βδομαδα που θα ξανα ανοιξουν
Παντως το πιο τελευταιο (beta) και απο το official ειναι εδω 
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...42#post5951142

----------


## paiktaras

Υπάρχει τρόπος αύξησης της έντασης του Wi-Fi?

----------


## babis3g

Προσωπικα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος, οποιος βρει κατι ενημερωνει
Στα πιο ανωτερα μοντελα υπαρχει μεσω telnet, αλλα δεν ξερω αν το Ν14 εχουν ιδιες εντολες
Αν πιασει δοκιμασε το
wl country US (το US μπορει να γινει AU, UK κλπ)
ισως αν το googleρεις να βρεις κατι, μπορεις να ψαξεις απο κανα dsl n55, dsl N16, dsl N12 που πρεπει να ειναι ιδιες εντολες σε αυτα αν δεν παινει το wl country xx

----------


## Brainmorf

> Προσωπικα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος, οποιος βρει κατι ενημερωνει
> Στα πιο ανωτερα μοντελα υπαρχει μεσω telnet, αλλα δεν ξερω αν το Ν14 εχουν ιδιες εντολες
> Αν πιασει δοκιμασε το
> wl country US (το US μπορει να γινει AU, UK κλπ)
> ισως αν το googleρεις να βρεις κατι, μπορεις να ψαξεις απο κανα dsl n55, dsl N16, dsl N12 που πρεπει να ειναι ιδιες εντολες σε αυτα αν δεν παινει το wl country xx


Αν βάλει το channel bandwidth στα 40 ΜΗΖ  :Thinking: ; Paiktaras , δοκίμασε να αλλάξεις την ρύθμιση στο Wireless - Channel Bandwidth - έχει από default 20/40 επιλέγεις μόνο το δεύτερο.
Επιβεβαιώνω για το 1.1.1.2 firmware ( όχι το BETA ) ότι βγάζει invalid και γυρίζει ξανά στο 1.1.0.4.

----------


## paiktaras

> Αν βάλει το channel bandwidth στα 40 ΜΗΖ ; Paiktaras , δοκίμασε να αλλάξεις την ρύθμιση στο Wireless - Channel Bandwidth - έχει από default 20/40 επιλέγεις μόνο το δεύτερο.
> Επιβεβαιώνω για το 1.1.1.2 firmware ( όχι το BETA ) ότι βγάζει invalid και γυρίζει ξανά στο 1.1.0.4.


thanks, αλλά καμία διαφορά με μόνο το 40 κανάλι

----------


## babis3g

αν βρω τις εντολες wifi telnet θα ενημερωσω, αλλα γυρνα τις κεραιες πανω, κατω, 45 μοιρες κλπ, αλλαξε καναλια
Υπαρχει ενα απλο προγραμμα εδω να δεις ποια ειναι κενα και ποια φερνουν καλυτερο σημα
http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/wireless_network_view.html
Βαλε το μοντεμ σε σημειο να μην εχει εμποδια και ψηλα αν γινεται

Οσο για το invalid firmware απο αυριο λεω να ξερω τι γινεται, υποπτο

----------


## paiktaras

> αν βρω τις εντολες wifi telnet θα ενημερωσω, αλλα γυρνα τις κεραιες πανω, κατω, 45 μοιρες κλπ, αλλαξε καναλια
> Υπαρχει ενα απλο προγραμμα εδω να δεις ποια ειναι κενα και ποια φερνουν καλυτερο σημα
> http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/wireless_network_view.html
> Βαλε το μοντεμ σε σημειο να μην εχει εμποδια και ψηλα αν γινεται
> 
> Οσο για το invalid firmware απο αυριο λεω να ξερω τι γινεται, υποπτο


Τα έχω κάνει όλα, είμαι σε κανάλι δύο διαφορά από τους γύρω μου.Το πρόβλημα είναι σε ένα δωμάτιο πίσω στα 10 μέτρα με διάδρομο ανάμεσα, Όχι τεράστιο πρόβλημα αλλά υπαρκτό

----------


## babis3g

δεν το λεω για δικαιολογια, αλλα στα 10 μετρα και αν υπαρχει τοιχος, νομιζω με μολις 2dbi κεραιες και χωρις airadar (ενισχυτη σηματος που δινει η Asus σε μερικα μοντελα) δεν το κοβω να μπορει να κανει κατι παραπανω, εκτος αν τους γραψεις (support) και το κοιταξουν

- - - Updated - - -

Αν ξεβιδωνουν οι κεραιες, αλλαξε τους θεση, βαλε την δεξια αριστερα, το καναλι 6 σε εμενα εχει λιγο πιο μακρυνη καλυψη με τα δικα μου Asus

----------


## paiktaras

> δεν το λεω για δικαιολογια, αλλα στα 10 μετρα και αν υπαρχει τοιχος, νομιζω με μολις 2dbi κεραιες και χωρις airadar (ενισχυτη σηματος που δινει η Asus σε μερικα μοντελα) δεν το κοβω να μπορει να κανει κατι παραπανω, εκτος αν τους γραψεις (support) και το κοιταξουν
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Αν ξεβιδωνουν οι κεραιες, αλλαξε τους θεση, βαλε την δεξια αριστερα, το καναλι 6 σε εμενα εχει λιγο πιο μακρυνη καλυψη με τα δικα μου Asus


Θα δοκιμάσω και την τράμπα των κεραιών , κανάλι Δεν αλλάζω μιας και το 6 είναι πιασμενο από 3-4 στην εμβέλεια μου.
εδιτ
Με την τράμπα στις κεραίες είδα μία μπάρα παραπάνω με το ιδιο τηλ στον ίδιο χώρο  :Smile:

----------


## babis3g

Ειδες που εκανε διαφορα? εχω πειρα με την αλλαγη θεσης κεραιας και απο αλλα μοντελα πλην Asus  :Razz: 

UPDATE
Tωρα για το θεμα του λογισμικου η Asus μονο trx χρησιμοποηει στο συνολο ... οποτε ειναι λαθος το ανεβασμα των bin (βρηκαν ακομα οτι αλλα 2-3 μοντελα ανεβηκαν λαθος) και θα φτιαχτει το συντομοτερο

Σας ευχαριστουν ... και λεω εγω οτι βρισκεται να το λετε για να φτιαχνεται  :Whistle: 

Οσοι θελεται το official 1.1.1.2 το βρισκεται πιο πισω που το εδωσα πριν καιρο, προς στιγμης ... ειναι ολοιδιο

----------


## hara75gr

Αν βάλω δλδ το official .bin, θα υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα? Το beta που ανέβασες είναι 100% ίδιο, γιατί βλέπω μια μικρή διαφορά στο μέγεθος(λόγω κωδικοποίησης?)?

----------


## babis3g

> Αν βάλω δλδ το official .bin, θα υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα? Το beta που ανέβασες είναι 100% ίδιο, γιατί βλέπω μια μικρή διαφορά στο μέγεθος(λόγω κωδικοποίησης?)?


αν περασεις το bin τοτε προφανως να σου γραψει invalid firmware και να κανει reboot  (θα επανλθει οπως ηταν πριν) οπως εκανε στους αλλους 2 φιλους που το δοκιμασαν (θα φτιαχτει αλλα θελει λιγο χρονο να γινει update στο site τους)
Το σωστο και official πλεον (το εχω και πολυ πιο πισω, πριν γινεει επισημο) ειναι εδω
https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...38E2B5157BA37Y
Ιδιο με το official 1.1.1.2 που ηταν στο site τους σε bin, αλλα στο σωστο format trx, οποτε οποιος θελει το καταβαζει απο link asus web storage
Ομως εγω θα περναγα το τελευταιο 1.1.2.0_xxx (που και εδωσα πιο πισω) εστω και beta, εχει πιο πολλες ρυθμισεις, αλλα οποιος θελει το official στο link που ξανα βαζω, εδω στο ιδιο post

----------


## paiktaras

επόμενη ερώτηση..... στην εφαρμογή για android https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...om.asus.aihome βάζω user name και pass τους κωδικούς που κάνω login από το pc και μου γράφει faild ???? Κάνω κάτι λάθος ?

----------


## babis3g

Νομιζω θελει το username/pass του router οχι του pc... επισης το router app υποστηριζεται απο to beta 1.1.2.0_xxx και μετα (δες changelog)



> v1.1.2.0_111-gf29450e: DSL-N17U, DSL-N55U_D1, DSL-N16, DSL-N66U, DSL-N55U_C1, DSL-N16U, DSL-N14U, DSL-N12U_C1, DSL-N12E_C1, DSL-N10_C1
> 
> New features:
> - ASUS Router App support(iOS/ Android).

----------


## paiktaras

> Νομιζω θελει το username/pass απο το router οχι απο το pc... επισης το router app υποστηριζεται απο to beta 1.1.2.0_xxx και μετα (δες changelog)


Έχεις δίκιο, άσε δε που δεν υποστηρίζει καθόλου το modem η εφαρμογή, το αναφέρει ο dev στα connects

----------


## babis3g

εκανα edit υποστηριζεται και στα modem (N14) sto quote
v


> 1.1.2.0_112-g3e49b93: DSL-AC52U, DSL-AC56U
> 1.1.2.0_111-gf29450e: DSL-N17U, DSL-N55U_D1, DSL-N16, DSL-N66U, DSL-N55U_C1, DSL-N16U, DSL-N14U, DSL-N12U_C1, DSL-N12E_C1, DSL-N10_C1
> 
> New features:
> - ASUS Router App support(iOS/ Android).


κανε reset (οπως συνηστα με αυτο το λογιμικο η asus) αν δεν παιζει τοτε να το αναφερω γιατι στο changelog to μοντελο σου ειναι μεσα και πρεπει να παιζει το router app με το N14

----------


## paiktaras

> εκανα edit υποστηριζεται και στα modem (N14) sto quote
> v
> κανε reset (οπως συνηστα με αυτο το λογιμικο η asus) αν δεν παιζει τοτε να το αναφερω γιατι στο changelog to μοντελο σου ειναι μεσα και πρεπει να παιζει το router app με το N14


Reset έκανα με το πέρασμα της beta που αναφέρεις , να ξανακάνω και μετά προσπάθεια σύνδεσης μέσω του apk?
Ακόμα....Που που βρίσκω τι user και το pass μέσα στο interface?

----------


## babis3g

το username pass ειναι αυτο που βαζεις για να μπεις στο μενου του modem πχ το default (αν δεν το αλλαξες) ειναι admin/admin

----------


## paiktaras

> το username pass ειναι αυτο που βαζεις για να μπεις στο μενου του modem πχ το default (αν δεν το αλλαξες) ειναι admin/admin


Καλημέρα, 
αυτά βάζω αλλά μου βγάζει error

----------


## babis3g

> Καλημέρα, 
> αυτά βάζω αλλά μου βγάζει error


τι εχεις android / ios? θα το ρωτησω και τελευταιο απο εδω λογισμικο?
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...42#post5951142

----------


## paiktaras

> τι εχεις android / ios? θα το ρωτησω και τελευταιο απο εδω λογισμικο?
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...42#post5951142


android είναι και έχω το προηγούμενο beta περασμένο, όχι αυτό που πόσταρες

----------


## babis3g

> android είναι και έχω το προηγούμενο beta περασμένο, όχι αυτό που πόσταρες


ε τοτε μαλλον για αυτο δεν παιζει, οπως εγραψα πιο πανω
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...00#post5966800
το router app υποστηριζεται μονο απο αυτο το λογισμικο (οπως θα δεις στο spoiler)
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...42#post5951142
που ειναι το πιο τελευταιο

----------


## paiktaras

> ε τοτε μαλλον για αυτο δεν παιζει, οπως εγραψα πιο πανω
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...00#post5966800
> το router app υποστηριζεται μονο απο αυτο το λογισμικο (οπως θα δεις στο spoiler)
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...42#post5951142
> που ειναι το πιο τελευταιο


ok τότε, το δοκιμάζω το βράδυ. 
το firmware αυτό δουλεύει σωστά ή θα μπλέξω ?

----------


## babis3g

> ok τότε, το δοκιμάζω το βράδυ. 
> το firmware αυτό δουλεύει σωστά ή θα μπλέξω ?


δεν εχω δει να κανουν παραπονα οι χρηστες τοσο καιρο που το εχω βαλει, ισως να μην το περασαν, αλλα μονο σε αυτο εχει προστεθει το router app (καθως και αλλες ρυθμισεις οπως ipv6 κλπ) δες changelog ... αν το περασεις δεν εχει αναφερθει αν το router app ειναι οκ, οποτε καταλαβαινεις οτι μπαινεις σε διαδικασια testing ... αν ανυσηχεις περιμενεις να βγει official, αλλα μαλλον θα παρει καποιο διαστημα το official ... παντως αν το περασεις εχε υποψην η asus λεει θελει reset και εννοιειται ολες οι ρυθμισεις ξανα απο την αρχη

----------


## paiktaras

> δεν εχω δει να κανουν παραπονα οι χρηστες τοσο καιρο που το εχω βαλει, ισως να μην το περασαν, αλλα μονο σε αυτο εχει προστεθει το router app (καθως και αλλες ρυθμισεις οπως ipv6 κλπ) δες changelog ... αν το περασεις δεν εχει αναφερθει αν το router app ειναι οκ, οποτε καταλαβαινεις οτι μπαινεις σε διαδικασια testing ... αν ανυσηχεις περιμενεις να βγει official, αλλα μαλλον θα παρει καποιο διαστημα το official ... παντως αν το περασεις εχε υποψην η asus λεει θελει reset και εννοιειται ολες οι ρυθμισεις ξανα απο την αρχη


επιτυχές πέρασμα της τελευταίας beta και σύνδεση κανονικά μέσω της εφαρμογής  :Smile:  Τhanks για την βοήθεια!

λοιπόν.....ξεκίνησα με 5500/720, έριξα το snr στο 3 χωρίς να έχω αποσυνδέσεις μέχρι στιγμής, ανέβηκα στο 6400/840 , yπάρχει κάτι άλλο να κάνω μπας και ανέβω ακόμα ή μόνο τον Σταυρό μου και κανά ευχέλαιο ταυτόχρονα ?????

----------


## paiktaras

επόμενη ερώτηση σχετικά με την εφαρμογή της asus, όσο είμαι συνδεδεμένος στο wifi μέσω της εφαρμογής μπορώ να δω το ρούτερ, όταν όμως κάνω σύνδεση εκτός δικτύου δεν μπορώ να το δω΄, μου το δείχνει offline συνέχεια, έχω κάνει rebbot και δεν είμαι με στατική ip, τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει ?

----------


## babis3g

πρεπει να κανεις log out απο τη μια συσκευη και μετα στην αλλη log in ... ειτε ειναι σε wifi, lan ... καποιες φορες μπορει να περιμενεις να τελειωση το session της μια συσκευης μερικα λεπτα πριν σε αφησει να μπεις στην αλλη ... δυστυχως δεν αφηνει η Asus ταυτοχρονα
Αν ειναι με wifi guest ενεργοποιεις το enable intranet

----------


## paiktaras

μάλλον δεν με κατάλαβες, μία συσκευή προσπαθώ να συνδέσω, όταν αυτή η συσκευή είναι συνδεδεμένη στο wifi που είναι το router μέσω της εφαρμογής βλέπω το ρούτερ, όταν όμως η συσκευή είναι εκτός του κοινού wifi δεν βλέπω το ρουτερ

----------


## babis3g

ναι μαλλον δεν καταλαβα



> όταν αυτή η συσκευή είναι συνδεδεμένη στο wifi που είναι το router μέσω της εφαρμογής βλέπω το ρούτερ


εδω το καταλαβα



> όταν όμως η συσκευή είναι εκτός του κοινού wifi δεν βλέπω το ρουτερ


εδω δεν καταλαβα τι ειναι το εκτος κοινου wifi ... που ειναι συνδεμενη δηλαδη?

----------


## paiktaras

> ναι μαλλον δεν καταλαβα
> 
> εδω το καταλαβα
> 
> εδω δεν καταλαβα τι ειναι το εκτος κοινου wifi ... που ειναι συνδεμενη δηλαδη?


σε άλλο wifi, εκτός σπιτιού, δεν είναι στην γραμμή που είναι συνδεδεμένο το asus δηλαδή

----------


## babis3g

αν καταλαβα καλα ...
με το router app νομιζω δεν παιζει εκτος δικτυου για την ωρα, θα ρωτησω αλλα απο βδομαδα που θα ξανα ανοιξουν
Αν προσπαθεις απο αλλη συσκευη τοτε κοιτα να εχεις το σωστο link ...  πχ http://192.168.1.1/index.html, http://192.168.1.1/weblogin.htm κλπ
Αν δεν φερνει καλο ασυρματο σημα μπορει και για αυτο, απο εμπειρια δικη μου σε αδυνατο σημα δεν μπορουσε να κλειδωσει καν, οταν του εβγαλα το wpa2 και ηταν χωρις ασφαλεια κλειδωνε με 1 μπαρα σημα

ΑΝ εχεις το σωστο link και μπαινεις αλλα δεν φαινεται το menu, αλλαξε browser η μπορει να εχει θεμα το λογισμικο, θυμησου αν εχεις το 1.1.2.0_χχχ ειναι beta και μπορει να βρεθουν bugs οπως το λεω στο link που εβαλα το λογισμικο ... θα το ανεφερουμε

Eκτος αν εννοεις απομακρυσμενη προσβαση, remote access

----------


## paiktaras

> αν καταλαβα καλα ...
> με το router app νομιζω δεν παιζει εκτος δικτυου για την ωρα, θα ρωτησω αλλα απο βδομαδα που θα ξανα ανοιξουν
> Αν προσπαθεις απο αλλη συσκευη τοτε κοιτα να εχεις το σωστο link ...  πχ http://192.168.1.1/index.html, http://192.168.1.1/weblogin.htm κλπ
> Αν δεν φερνει καλο ασυρματο σημα μπορει και για αυτο, απο εμπειρια δικη μου σε αδυνατο σημα δεν μπορουσε να κλειδωσει καν, οταν του εβγαλα το wpa2 και ηταν χωρις ασφαλεια κλειδωνε με 1 μπαρα σημα
> 
> ΑΝ εχεις το σωστο link και μπαινεις αλλα δεν φαινεται το menu, αλλαξε browser η μπορει να εχει θεμα το λογισμικο, θυμησου αν εχεις το 1.1.2.0_χχχ ειναι beta και μπορει να βρεθουν bugs οπως το λεω στο link που εβαλα το λογισμικο ... θα το ανεφερουμε
> 
> Eκτος αν εννοεις απομακρυσμενη προσβαση, remote access


μιλάω για απομακρυσμένη πρόσβαση μέσω της εφαρμογής και φυσικά εκτός κοινού δικτύου, αν δεν κάνει sorry αλλά κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη είναι άχρηστη ......

----------


## babis3g

για την εφαρμογη router app νομιζω δεν κανει απο αλλο χωρο εξω απο το network σου για τωρα (δεν ειμαι σιγουρος, ισως να ειναι bug) θα το τσεκαρω
Για απο απομακρυσμενη προσβαση απο οποια συσκευη δες τα πιο πισω posts απο 126-131
Μπορεις και χωρις να κανεις ddns account αλλα αν εχεις dynamic ip θα πρεπει να ξερεις την καινουρια ip καθε φορα που γινεται επανακινηση / το modem ξανα συνχρονιζει ... απλα ενεργοποιεις το enable access from wan
Καποιοι ειπαν παιρνουν και με openvpn αλλα δεν εχω δει  οδηγο

----------


## tfa

Γεια σας,

Νέος χρήστης και εγώ του ρουτερ αγορασμένο από τη Wind με το προεπιλεγμένο, προς το παρόν, firmware 1.0.9.7. Πρώτη εντύπωση καλή, κλειδώνει σχεδόν στα ίδια με το παλιό zte της wind και ένα linksys wag200 χωρίς πείραγμα της σύνδεσης. Έχω παρατηρήσει μια αύξηση του Attenuation αλλά αυτό πιστεύω είναι θέμα του κάθε ρούτερ αφού και στα zte και linksys είχα διαφορετικό att.

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχει δυνατότητα να προσθέσω custom user scripts καθώς θέλω να προσθέσω το afraid DDNS σε λειτουργία. Επίσης επειδή βλέπω από τον πηγαίο κώδικα ότι είναι αρκετά εύκολο να προστεθεί υπάρχει κάποιος bug tracker, email ή οτιδήποτε για υποβολή patch κ.λπ;

*Edit:* Λύθηκε με πλάγιο τρόπο χρησιμοποιώντας το DNS-O-Matic. Επίσης μπορεί να γίνει χρησιμοποιώντας άλλο client μέσω του Entware-ng

----------


## Brainmorf

Βγήκε το 1.1.1.2 στο επίσημο site , .trx πλέον. 
Η αναβάθμιση έγινε μέσω καλωδίου ethernet και δεν χρειάζεται reset καθώς ότι ρυθμίσεις είχα στο προηγούμενο firmware ( για να είστε σίγουροι κάντε ένα save settings πριν την αναβάθμιση ) , υπάρχουν και σε αυτό. 
Χρήσιμο το Reboot Scheduler.

----------


## tfa

Το md5 που δίνουν κάτα τη λήψη του firmware πρέπει να είναι λάθος. Μπορεί κάποιος να το επιβεβαιώσει;

MD5 στην ιστοσελίδα τους:


```
MD5:1d3ab052b8ae982108660d500518fc0d
```

MD5 του συμπιεσμένου αρχείου:


```
md5sum FW_DSL_N14U_1112.zip 
d88221250e3525aae357ee8d4b834518  FW_DSL_N14U_1112.zip
```

MD5 του firmware:


```
md5sum DSL-N14U_1.1.1.2.trx 
083da99f33f940a9348c154eb6a8edd4  DSL-N14U_1.1.1.2.trx
```

----------


## zakos52

Κάποιο θέμα πάντως πρέπει να υπάρχει με το 1.1.1.2  Μέσα από το μενού του ρούτερ,όταν κάνω "check for updates" μου εμφανίζει το μήνυμα "No available updates", παρότι είναι διαθέσιμο στο επίσημο site της Asus!

----------


## babis3g

> Κάποιο θέμα πάντως πρέπει να υπάρχει με το 1.1.1.2  Μέσα από το μενού του ρούτερ,όταν κάνω "check for updates" μου εμφανίζει το μήνυμα "No available updates", παρότι είναι διαθέσιμο στο επίσημο site της Asus!


περιπτωση 1, ισως αν εχεις πιο τελευταιο λογισμικο να μην το βρισκει σαν update (πχ το 1.1.2.0)
περιπτωση 2, καποιες φορες στο live update web server (σε σχεση με το download pages) βγαινει πιο πριν, καποτε το ανεβαζουν αργοτερα, οποτε μαλλον δειχνει οτι αυτη τη φορα θα ανεβει στο live web server τις επομενες μερες
Δεν νομιζω να εχει λαθος (βεβαια τυχαινει να γινεται και λαθος)

----------


## paiktaras

παιδιά, το firewall μέσα από το ρούτερ το έχετε ενεργοποιήσει ? 
Χρειάζεται γενικά ?

----------


## zakos52

"_περιπτωση 1, ισως αν εχεις πιο τελευταιο λογισμικο να μην το βρισκει σαν update (πχ το 1.1.2.0)_"
Εχω το 1.1.0.4, έπρεπε να γίνεται η αναβάθμιση στο 1.1.1.2

----------


## babis3g

> παιδιά, το firewall μέσα από το ρούτερ το έχετε ενεργοποιήσει ? 
> Χρειάζεται γενικά ?


ναι πρεπει ειναι να ειναι ενργοποιημενο (ειναι απο default)



> "_περιπτωση 1, ισως αν εχεις πιο τελευταιο λογισμικο να μην το βρισκει σαν update (πχ το 1.1.2.0)_"
> Εχω το 1.1.0.4, έπρεπε να γίνεται η αναβάθμιση στο 1.1.1.2


Τοτε πας στην περιπτωση 2 που πρεπει να ειναι πιο σιγουρη, μαλλον δεν θα ανεβηκε ακομα στο live web server, περιμενεις λιγες μερες

----------


## No_spoon

εχω το τελευταιο beta 1.1.2.0

υπαρχει τροπος να απενεργοποιηθουν οι κωδικοι στην αρχη?

να μπαινεις δλδ κατευθειαν στις ρυθμισεις του ρουτερ χωρις username k password

----------


## babis3g

> εχω το τελευταιο beta 1.1.2.0
> 
> υπαρχει τροπος να απενεργοποιηθουν οι κωδικοι στην αρχη?
> 
> να μπαινεις δλδ κατευθειαν στις ρυθμισεις του ρουτερ χωρις username k password


αν δεν του κανεις reset μετα την αναβαθμηση (αλλα σε αυτο το λογισμικο η asus λεει πρεπει να γινει) θα μεινουν οι κωδικοι και ολες οι ρυθμισεις και στο επομενο λογισμικο ... εγω βαζω τον browser να τους θυμαται

----------


## No_spoon

οχι μαλλον δεν ημουν σαφης 

θελω να μην μου ζηταει κωδικο για να μπω στο περιβαλλον του ρουτερ ,τα υπολοιπα τα ηξερα ,αν κ πλεον λογω secure login ρυθμισης στον κωδικα της html του ρουτερ, ο chrome δεν αποθηκευει το username k password

μιλαω για 1,1,2,0 beta ,εγκατασταση κ hard reset μετα οποτε δεν κρατησε τιποτα

----------


## babis3g

Συγνωμη ακομα δεν καταλαβα, το pass παντα θα υπαρχει και μολις περασει το session θα κανει log out εκτος αν πας στο administration system και ρυθμισεις το auto log out στο 0 ... ετσι δεν θα ζηταει pass παρα μονο αν γινει reboot (αν θυμαμαι καλα απο το δικο μου μοντελο)
Αλλιως να μην ζηταει κωδικο οτι δυνατοτητες εχει ο browser ... δεν ξερω αν σε καλυψα γιατι και παλι δεν καταλαβα τι κωδικο εννοεις

----------


## No_spoon

ναι το ηξερα για το auto log out

οκ δεν γινεται να μπαινεις χωρις κωδικο ,ευχαριστω

----------


## babis3g

αν εννοεις να μπεις χωρις να βαζεις username pass νομιζω γενικα δεν γινεται σε κανενα modem απο οτι θυμαμαι, ισως στα παλια που δεν ειχαν τοσο ασφαλεια ... θα το κοιταξω και αν μαθω κατι θα σου πω για τα asus...

----------


## No_spoon

πριν το τελευταιο firmware μπορουσες να το ρυθμισεις να μην ζηταει κωδικους αν θυμαμαι καλα

το θελω γιατι εχω linux κ θελω να τραβαω snr k Data Rate Down να μου τα δειχνει στην επιφανεια εργασιας με conky

k σε αλλα router απενεργοποιειται πχ στα thomson

αν μπορεις ρωτα σε παρακαλω

----------


## babis3g

θα το ρωτησω αλλα νομιζω στο τελευταιο βετα νομιζω εχουν αλλαξει το log in session (δουλεθει αλλιως) και νομιζω ετσι θα ειναι απο εδω και περα, θα σου πω για σιγουρα οταν μου απαντησουν

- - - Updated - - -

ΕΠΙΒΑΙΒΕΩΣΗ



> As for log in concern with DSL-N14U, indeed currently firmware changed to session based, authorization needed each time login. For security reason. Thanks.


το τωρινο λογισμικο εχει αλλαχτει το session based, authentication (κωδικα οπως λες) χρειαζονται την καθε φορα που θα γινει log in για θεμα ασφαλειας
Αν καιγεσαι για αυτη τη ρυθμιση θα βαλεις το προηγουμενο γιατι ετσι θα ειναι απο εδω και περα ... και στο δικο μου μοντελο (ac52 επαιζα το routerstats για να βλεπω το snr) και μολις αλλαξαν το log in session δεν παιζει πλεον
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...2&d=1416157789

----------


## No_spoon

οκ ευχαριστω

αν γυρισω στο προηγουμενο θα χασω μονο ευκολιες η και ταχυτητα? προφανως σε γενικες γραμμες ρωταω γιατι φυσικα δεν μπορεις να ξερεις τι συμβαινει σε καθε γραμμη

----------


## lazarefa

Παιδια καλημερα. Αγορασα για δευτερη φορα το Ν14 για δευτερο σπιτι οπου εχω συνδεση οτε προκειμενου να αντικαταστησει το αθλιο ΖΤΕ. Το μοντεμ αγοραστηκε απο το δικτυο της Wind και λογικα ειναι σεταρισμενο για wind. Συνδεοντας το μοντεμ στο λαπτοπ που βλεπω ιντερνετ με το ΖΤΕ μεσω ethernet και βαζοντας διευθυνση 192.168.1.254 που δινει η wind για το συγκεκριμενο, αδυνατει να μου ανοιξει τη σελιδα του μενου του asus (δεν την βλεπει). Ακομα και με reset του μοντεμ και του λαπτοπ τα ιδια. Τα λαμπακια του μοντεμ αναβουν κανονικα. Επισης προσπαθωντας να συνδεθω ασυρματα με το μοντεμ μεσω λαπτοπ μια που το βλεπει σαν συνδεση δικτύου, βαζοντας το password που γράφει στο κατω μερος του μοντεμ μου λεει οτι δεν ειναι δυνατη η συνδεση δικτυου. Τι μπορει να φταιει ή τι μπορει να κανω λαθος; Τα φωτα σας παρακαλω.

----------


## babis3g

> οκ ευχαριστω
> 
> αν γυρισω στο προηγουμενο θα χασω μονο ευκολιες η και ταχυτητα? προφανως σε γενικες γραμμες ρωταω γιατι φυσικα δεν μπορεις να ξερεις τι συμβαινει σε καθε γραμμη


ισως να χαθει / κερδιθει και ταχυτητα σε μερικες περιπτωσεις γιατι καποιες φορες ειναι διαφορετικο dsl driver ... αλλα στην περιπτωση σου εσυ ξερεις .. αν εχεις λιγοτερη η περισσοτερη ταχυτητα μαλλον θα εχεις το ιδιο αποτελεσμα οπως πριν

- - - Updated - - -




> Παιδια καλημερα. Αγορασα για δευτερη φορα το Ν14 για δευτερο σπιτι οπου εχω συνδεση οτε προκειμενου να αντικαταστησει το αθλιο ΖΤΕ. Το μοντεμ αγοραστηκε απο το δικτυο της Wind και λογικα ειναι σεταρισμενο για wind. Συνδεοντας το μοντεμ στο λαπτοπ που βλεπω ιντερνετ με το ΖΤΕ μεσω ethernet και βαζοντας διευθυνση 192.168.1.254 που δινει η wind για το συγκεκριμενο, αδυνατει να μου ανοιξει τη σελιδα του μενου του asus (δεν την βλεπει). Ακομα και με reset του μοντεμ και του λαπτοπ τα ιδια. Τα λαμπακια του μοντεμ αναβουν κανονικα. Επισης προσπαθωντας να συνδεθω ασυρματα με το μοντεμ μεσω λαπτοπ μια που το βλεπει σαν συνδεση δικτύου, βαζοντας το password που γράφει στο κατω μερος του μοντεμ μου λεει οτι δεν ειναι δυνατη η συνδεση δικτυου. Τι μπορει να φταιει ή τι μπορει να κανω λαθος; Τα φωτα σας παρακαλω.


Μαλλον καποιο θεμα με το dhcp, δοκιμασε στα pc
ip config/renew
αν εχεις βαλει στατικη στα pc θα το ρυθμισεις ναλαογα με το καινουριο modem

Eπισης αναβαθμησε στο τελευταιο beta 1.2.0_xxx που εχω πιο πισω, αλλα μετα θελει reset απο το κουμπακι πισω, με αυτο θα εχεις τις τελευταιες ρυθμισεις και θα φυγουν τα λογοτυπα

----------


## lazarefa

Φίλε babis3g δεν έχω στατικό ΙΡ. Δοκίμασα κλείνοντας υπολογιστή, κλείνοντας τροφοδοσία από μόντεμ και επανεκκίνηση αλλά δεν καταφέρνω να δω το μόντεμ μέσω ethernet στη διεύθυνση 192.168.1.254.
Καμία άλλη ιδέα τι μπορώ να κάνω; Αν πχ κάνω reset από το κουμπάκι στο πίσω μέρος του asus;

----------


## babis3g

> Φίλε babis3g δεν έχω στατικό ΙΡ. Δοκίμασα κλείνοντας υπολογιστή, κλείνοντας τροφοδοσία από μόντεμ και επανεκκίνηση αλλά δεν καταφέρνω να δω το μόντεμ μέσω ethernet στη διεύθυνση 192.168.1.254.
> Καμία άλλη ιδέα τι μπορώ να κάνω; Αν πχ κάνω reset από το κουμπάκι στο πίσω μέρος του asus;


ενα θελεις να φυγουν τα λογοτυπα της wind θα αναβαθμησεις στο τελευταιο beta και μετα reset, θα παρει το generic αυτοματα ... αν θελεις να κρατησεις τα λογοτυπα κανεις απλο reset ... αλλα και με wind να εισαι παλι αν περασεις το official θα εχει πιο πολλες ρυθμισεις γιατι το τελευταιο ειναι το 1.2.0 και αυτο που εχει η wind ειναι το 1.0.0.7 μεγαλες διαφορες απο τοτε

Τωρα γιατι δεν βλεπει το pc, οπως ειπα δοκιμασε το ipcofig/release ... ipconfig/renew για τα pc ... και ναι μπορει να βοηθησει αν πατησεις απλα το reset στο αρχικο ερωτημα

----------


## lazarefa

Babis3g σε υπερευχαριστώ για το χρόνο και τις συμβουλές σου. Τελικά έκανα clear host cache DNS και το είδε το μόντεμ. Η έκδοση firmware που φοράει είναι η 1.0.9.7. Εντύπωση μου έκανε πάντως ότι στη γραμμή που το συνέδεσα η οποία παίρνει από VDSL καμπίνα μερικές δεκάδες μέτρα μακριά, ενώ το ΖΤΕ του ΟΤΕ έδινε line attenuation down 2.6dB το Αsus δίνει 5.3dB...Ανεξάρτητα από αυτό,  αν μεταβώ στην τελευταία beta έκδοση, υπάρχει περίπτωση να χάσω το stability adjustment στο μενού administration;

----------


## babis3g

Τα asus δειχνουν λιγο παραπανω attenuation .. οχι δεν θα χασεις το stability, ισα ισα νομιζω το εχουν ανεβασει μεχρι τα 10 db στα πιο τελευταια λογισμικα (οχι που θα βοηθησει τοσο πολυ μεχρι το 10, αλλα υπαρχει φυσικα και στο generic λογισμικο)

----------


## Bloodimir

Καλησπέρα, δεν ξέρω αν θα έπρεπε να το postaro εδώ κανονικά ή σε άλλο θέμα, αλλά πάμε να την ρίξω την ερώτηση.

Εχω το N14u και πήρα και το RT AC51U γιατί ήθελα μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα στο stream.

Βάζοντας το RT με ξεκινάει στο γνωστό μενού του, και το περνάω άνετα. Δεν έκανα καμία ρύθμιση στο N14U ομως που μου έκανε εντύπωση, καθώς μου πήγε το RT σε 2.1 (απο 1.1) γιατί έλεγε χρειάζεται ξεχωριστό δίκτυο. Αν το γυρίσω σε ΑΡ, τότε μένουν και τα 2 στα ίδιο (1.Χ) αλλά οι επιλογές του RT μειώνονται δραστικά. Στην ουσία ήθελα να κάνω bridge το Ν14 (το οποίο εντελώς περιέργος δεν έχει επιλογή - ή εγω είμαι στραβός), και να κάνει όλη την διαχείριση της γραμμής το RT.

Μου έχει ξεφύγει κάτι που δεν έκανα σωστά;

----------


## babis3g

Βαλε τους διαφορετικες ip 192.168.2.1 / 192.168.1.1

Στο τελευταιο βετα 1.2.0_χχχ εχουν βαλει γεφυρα στο wan ... advanced settings > wan > internet connection >edit > wan transfer unit > pvc unit & διαλεγεις bridge και το lan ... αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για το μοντελο σου
Αν οχι η αν δεν εχεις το τελευταιο 1.2.0_χχχ που εχει και καινουριες ρυθμισεις δες τον ογηγο εδω πως να το σεταρεις για μονο για public ip
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...28#post5912928
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...0&d=1459964887

----------


## Bloodimir

Βασικά ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

Τα έχω όπως λές 1.1 / 2.1 και παίζει κανονικά, έχω ιντερνετ. Απλά δε ξέρω αν χρειάζεται να ρυθμίσω κάτι άλλο στο N14 για να έχει τον πλήρη έλεγχο το 51.

Και ενώ βάζω και παράλληλο δίκτυο στον υπολογιστή να βλέπει και το 1.Χ δεν μπορώ να ανοίξω το Ν14 με τίποτα όταν είναι το 51. Ούτε με το discovery της Asus.

Στο Ν14 έχω το τελευταίο beta που λες, αλλά για να μπω πάλι να το δω πρέπει να βγάλω το 51... θα έπρεπε να είχε αυτή την ταλαιπωρία; Κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπε να βλέπω και τα 2 εφόσον έχω βάλει στην κάρτα μου και τις 2 διευθύνσεις;

----------


## babis3g

αν δουλευει ασε το ως εχει, τωρα αφου εχεις διαφορετικη ip και δεν βλεπεις το modem μαλλον εξαρταται πως το εχεις σεταρει, αν ειναι σε γεφυρα τοτε δεν θα δεις ευκολα τα στατιστικα (γενικα στα περισσοτερα που κανουν την εργασια σαν σκετα modem) θα πρεπει να βαλεις ενα αλλο laptop στο αλλο lan του Ν14 με το ιδιο ip range η να μπεις απο καποιο κινητο στο wifi του Ν14

Ξερω αλλον ενα τροπο που θα δεις τα στατιστικα (για το Ν14 σαν modem για την γραμμη μονο) αλλα πριν γραφω, ΑΝ εχεις port forward / καμερα κλπ, θα σου κανει double nat και δεν θα παιζουν οποτε θα χαλασεις ασκοπα χρονο

----------


## Bloodimir

Κατα ένα διαβολικό τρόπο, ενώ κοιτούσα αυτά που έλεγες στο post για το bridge ξαφνικά το ανοίγει κανονικά... (το Ν14) δεν ξέρω πως έγινε, δεν έχω αλλάξει τίποτα...

Να μπώ στην διαδικασία να το κάνω bridge ή δεν έχει καμία σημασία απο τη στιγμή που παίζει;

Το λέω πάντα για να κάνει management της γραμμής το 51

----------


## babis3g

Ασε το ετσι, αν σταματησει ξανα δωσε τα logs για να τα δωσω για ελεχνο

----------


## vanbono

Απο θεμα wifi, πως ειναι σαν συμπεριφορα? 
Το ρωταω αυτο λογω των κεραιων που ειναι 2dbi, μεχρι προτεινως ειχα ενα tp link td w8970 και δεν εμεινα καθολου ευχαριστημενος.

----------


## Bloodimir

Πάνω κάτω τα ίδια με το 14. Το 5G είναι πιο χαμηλό όμως απο το κανονικό

----------


## Brainmorf

Είχα ένα θέμα με τις συσκευές στο τοπικό δίκτυο ( δεν έβλεπε καμία το λειτουργικό σύστημα πλην του υπολογιστή ) με τις προεπιλεγμένες ρυθμίσεις οπότε έβαλα ξανά το D-Link. Θέλει manual ρυθμίσεις για κάθε IP από το firewall; Βασικά μόλις γίνοταν ping σε συγκεκριμένες IP , δεν έστελνε πακέτα αλλά είχαν πρόσβαση οι συσκευές στο διαδύκτιο κανονικά. Θα ρωτήσω αύριο να δω τι θα μου πουν γιατί το modem είναι εξαιρετικό για τα λεφτά του.
Κομπλέ μετά από reset!

----------


## lazarefa

Καλησπέρα. Στο Ν14 υπάρχει η ρύθμιση Rx AGC GAIN Adjustment (ADSL) η οποία επιδέχεται τιμές είτε default είτε stable. Ποια μου προτείνετε να επιλέξω, με δεδομένο ότι κάποιες στιγμές του 24ώρου το μόντεμ εμφανίζει αρκετά CRC errors αλλά παρόλα αυτά κρατάει τη γραμμή χωρίς disconnects με τη ρύθμιση στο default;

----------


## babis3g

> Καλησπέρα. Στο Ν14 υπάρχει η ρύθμιση Rx AGC GAIN Adjustment (ADSL) η οποία επιδέχεται τιμές είτε default είτε stable. Ποια μου προτείνετε να επιλέξω, με δεδομένο ότι κάποιες στιγμές του 24ώρου το μόντεμ εμφανίζει αρκετά CRC errors αλλά παρόλα αυτά κρατάει τη γραμμή χωρίς disconnects με τη ρύθμιση στο default;


Νομιζω αν βαλεις το βελακι επανω του λεει οτι ειναι σε συνδυασμο με το stability adjustment (αν πειραξεις το snr για καλυτερη ταχυτητα, αν δεν σου δωσει το stability καλυτερη τα;χυτητα, πειραζουμε το agc gain) και αν εχει πολλα λαθη το βαζουμε στο stable, οποτε λογικα θελει στο default εφοσον απο το high performance θελει κατεβασμα στο stable για λιγοτερα λαθη, οποτε οποτε λογικα θελει στο default για ακομα λιγοτερα λαθη
Απο αλλους που παρατηρησα δεν νομιζω να βοηθησει, δοκιμασε το με την γραμμη σου

----------


## lazarefa

Babis3g, επειδή είσαι γνώστης και για να μην ανοίγω νέο θέμα, μήπως γνωρίζεις συνήθως τι chips χρησιμοποιούν τα DSLAM της Wind κι αν ναι, ποια modems είναι συμβατά (φοράνε το ίδιο chip) με αυτά;

----------


## babis3g

> Babis3g, επειδή είσαι γνώστης και για να μην ανοίγω νέο θέμα, μήπως γνωρίζεις συνήθως τι chips χρησιμοποιούν τα DSLAM της Wind κι αν ναι, ποια modems είναι συμβατά (φοράνε το ίδιο chip) με αυτά;


η wind απο οσο ξερω παιζει με conexant/globespan/infineon ... για τα 2 πρωτα δεν υπαρχουν καινουρια modem εκτος του fritz 7390 που ειναι ikanos (η συνχεια αυτων των 2) και απο πειραματα αλλων χρηστων με αυτα τα 2 τα επομενα που κλειδωνουν πιο ψηλα ειναι τα realtek based modems & infineon (τωρα πλεον lantiq η συνεχεια του infineon)
conexant/globespan = τωρα ikanos
infineon = τωρα lantiq

Για lantiq σχετικα μεγαλη η λιστα αλλα στα φτηνα αναλογα του Ν14 ... tp link 8970 v1, tp link archer d20 με AC και αν μπορεις να βρεις το παλιο netgear dgn3500 αν του περασεις amod λογισμικο επειδη το γνησιο ειναι 4-5 χρονων παμπαλαιο και κλειδωμενο, ειναι το μονο που εχει αλλαγη snr απο ολα αυτα realtek & lantiq & του εχει προσθεσει ενα τυπο ipv6 (δεν θυμαμαι αν ειναι το native που παιζει αν δεν δεν κανω λαθος σχεδον με ολους τους παροχους)

Δες εδω αναλογο νημα με voda/hol που τα παιδια εχουν κανει αναλογες δοκιμες με τα ιδια dslams
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...84%CE%B5%CE%BC

----------


## Haruspex

Σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω αυτό το router αλλά έχω δύο απορίες

1) Μπορείς να βάλεις πολλαπλά IPs σε DMZ; πχ το desktop μου και το playstation 4 ταυτόχρονα.

2) Δεν είμαι πολύ σχετικός με τα QoS settings αλλά μπορώ να περιορίσω το priority/bandwidth που χρησιμοποιούν κυρίως συσκευές που συνδέονται wireless ώστε να μετριάσω τα lag spikes σε games και να διατηρώ καλά pings; Έχει καλές δυνατότητες το συγκεκριμένο router σε αυτόν τον τομέα;

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## babis3g

> Σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω αυτό το router αλλά έχω δύο απορίες
> 
> 1) Μπορείς να βάλεις πολλαπλά IPs σε DMZ; πχ το desktop μου και το playstation 4 ταυτόχρονα.
> 
> 2) Δεν είμαι πολύ σχετικός με τα QoS settings αλλά μπορώ να περιορίσω το priority/bandwidth που χρησιμοποιούν κυρίως συσκευές που συνδέονται wireless ώστε να μετριάσω τα lag spikes σε games και να διατηρώ καλά pings; Έχει καλές δυνατότητες το συγκεκριμένο router σε αυτόν τον τομέα;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.


1) μπααα ... μονο 1 IP βλεπω και εχω το dsl ac52 καθως και στη σελιδα Αsus λεει μονο για 1
http://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/1001253

2) το QoS κανει και για wireless, οδηγος εδω, και απο οτι βλεπω στο συνολο δεν βλεπω παραπονα
http://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/113967

----------


## Haruspex

> 1) μπααα ... μονο 1 IP βλεπω και εχω το dsl ac52 καθως και στη σελιδα Αsus λεει μονο για 1
> http://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/1001253
> 
> 2) το QoS κανει και για wireless, οδηγος εδω, και απο οτι βλεπω στο συνολο δεν βλεπω παραπονα
> http://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/113967


Ευχαριστώ χρήσιμος ο οδηγός και με το ψάξιμο βρήκα και αυτό το web emulation του interface του router (δεν είναι το ίδιο ακριβώς μοντέλο αλλά τα QoS settings από ότι βλέπω ίδια είναι)

http://event.asus.com/2012/nw/dummy_...QoS_EZQoS.html

Οπότε έπαιξα λίγο με τα settings ώστε να καταλάβω την λογική του. Η γενική ιδέα όπως τα είδα εγώ τουλάχιστον είναι να φτιάξω ένα rule για το wireless device που θέλω να περιορίσω χρησιμοποιώντας την IP ή ακόμη καλύτερα την MAC address του, να ανοίξω όλο το φάσμα των Ports (1:65535) ελπίζω να γίνεται, τουλάχιστον στο emulation δεν μου έβγαλε κάποιο σφάλμα, να το θέσω σε Lowest Priority και έπειτα να θέσω τις τιμές που θέλω στα upload/download bandwidth.

Με αυτό τον τρόπο (εάν τα έχω καταλάβει σωστά μέχρι τώρα) ναι μεν θα περιορίσω την wireless συσκευή αλλά δεν θα χρειαστεί ταυτόχρονα να φτιάξω και ένα άλλο rule βάζοντας την IP address του PC μου σε Highest Priority και ρυθμίζοντας πάλι τα upload/download limit εκεί που τα θέλω;

Γιατί να υποθέσω ότι άμα δει μία IP Address το router την οποία δεν την έχεις ορίσει στο QoS αναλόγως τις πόρτες που χρησιμοποιεί θα παίρνει και το ανάλογο Priority. Οπότε λογικά για να είμαι σίγουρος ότι πάντα θα παίρνω το highest priority δεν θα πρέπει να φτιάξω και για το PC μου QoS κανόνα;

----------


## babis3g

Nαι λογικα οταν ανοιξεις qos θα θελουν και οι ολες οι αλλες συσκευες σεταριμα αναλογα, δεν το εχω δοκιμασει ποτε μονο με μια συσκευη και οχι στις αλλες, θα προσπαθησω να μαθω τι επιτπωση θα εχει αυτο, αλλα νομιζω παλι λογικα μονο η μια θα επιρεαστει
Υπαρχει και το bandmonitor limit
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...08#post5986008
που βαζεις στους επισκεπτες guest μια τιμη και του κοβει ολους σε upload / download που δεν φαινεται σε αυτο το demo γιατι ειναι παλιο

----------


## Haruspex

Όντως είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο έτσι αλλά ίσως άμα ρυθμίσεις σωστά τα QoS να έχει καλύτερα αποτελέσματα. Θέλει λίγο πειραματισμό να δούμε πως θα πάει. Όπως και να έχει φαίνεται ότι έχει τις επιλογές που θέλω, πολλές περισσότερες σίγουρα από όλα τα routers που έχω δει μέχρι τώρα :Razz: 

Και εντάξει όσον αφορά το DMZ που μπορείς να βάλεις μόνο μία IP δεν μου είναι τόσο πρόβλημα απλά πιο βολικό θα ήταν να έμπαιναν πολλαπλές.

----------


## babis3g

Beta λογισμικο *DSL-N14U_v9.1.2.1_4-g841b55f.trx*
https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...75C215CE1A2CEY

Δυστυχως δεν μου εδωσαν changlog οποτε δεν ξερω τις αλλαγες, οτι προβληματα (οποιος το δοκιασει) το αναφερει  :Smile: 

ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ

τα beta θα αρχιζουν πλεον απο 9.χχχχ και οχι 1.χχχχ οπως συνηθως ... επισης στο λογισμικο > firmware update menu θα υπαρχει επιλογη που αν ενεργοποιηθει θα δινει ενημερωση και για τυχον beta, πρεπει να προστεθει και στο Ν14

----------


## christario2014

πιο ρουτερ μου πρωτεινετε μεχρι 50 ευρω μαξ η γραμμη μου ειναι adsl2+ και ειναι annex A και εχω hol

----------


## babis3g

> πιο ρουτερ μου πρωτεινετε μεχρι 50 ευρω μαξ η γραμμη μου ειναι adsl2+ και ειναι annex A και εχω hol


εξαρταται πια κριτιρια εχεις, το N14 σαν modem με μολις 35 ευρω (λενε τα παιδια πιο πισω απο που και πως ξεκλειδωνει αν θελεις να εχεις το generic λογισμικο) νομιζω ειναι τιμιο για τα λεφτα του
Αλλα σε αυτη τη τιμη ειναι παρα πολλα ... tp link 8960, 8970 v1/v3, archer D2, netgear dgn 2200v4 / dgn 400 κλπ

Aν το κριτιριο σου ειναι ταχυτητα/σταθεροτητα, τοτε κοιτας με τι chipset παιζει ο παροχος στο ΑΚ του, και παιρνεις αναλογο modem

Πριν ρωτησεις μερικα modem λενε το dslam chipset στα στατιστικα η μεσω telnet με ειδικη εντολη και εφοσον την ξερουμε (απο modem σε modem διαφερουν οι εντολες αναλογα τον κατασκευαστη) και εφοσον ειναι ξεκλειδωμενο το telnet και υπαρχει προσβαση
Προσωπικα αν ειναι των παροχων δεν εχω ασχοληθει με αυτα οποτε δεν ξερω

...αλλα πιστευω με hol ... το archer D2 που ανεφερες σε αλλο topic, παει ακρετα καλα και στα 3 dslam που τυχαινει να παιζει η hol, εχει και AC και πολλες παραμετροποιησεις που θα εκπλαγεις για τα λεφτα του (βγαινει προσφορα ανα διαστηματα στο eshop) και νομιζω ειναι η καλυτερη επιλογη σου και απο θεμα γραμμης και απο ρυθμισεις και σχετικα φαινεται καλο ασυρματο

Το Ν14 οι περισσοτεροι το προτιμουν για την αλλαγη snr (οσοι ειναι σε κοντινη γραμμη) σε σχεση με το archer D2 που δεν εχει τετοια ρυθμιση

----------


## christario2014

ευχαριστώ babi θα παρω το archer d2 με 50 ευρω που το βρηκα ευχαριστω και πάλι.

----------


## Haruspex

Μου το στείλανε προχθές και είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος. Το QoS λειτουργεί όπως πρέπει και γενικότερα έχει όλες τις ρυθμίσεις που θέλω.

Αντιμετωπίζω τώρα όμως ένα περίεργο πρόβλημα. Αποφάσισα να κάνω Disable το DHCP και να ορίσω σε όλες τις συσκευές που έχω πάνω static ip ώστε να τις ελέγχω καλύτερα και να μην αντιμετωπίζω τυχόν προβλήματα άμα αλλάξει η IP address μιας συσκευής. Ακολούθησα αυτόν τον οδηγό

http://portforward.com/networking/st...windows-10.htm

Βρήκα και τα DNS servers της Wind μέσα στο Log του router

Primary DNS Address 62.169.194.48

Secondary DNS Address 8.8.8.8

και όλα μια χαρά με εξαίρεση όταν πήγα να δοκιμάσω κάτι UDP πόρτες στο PC μου αν είναι ανοιχτές με αυτό το πρόγραμμα

http://portforward.com/help/portcheck.htm

μου δείχνει ότι είναι κλειστές, ασχέτως αν εγώ τις ανοίγω είτε με port forward είτε βάζοντας την IP του PC σε DMZ.

Το περίεργο είναι ότι όλες οι TCP πόρτες ανοίγουν μια χαρά, κανένα πρόβλημα εκεί. Πριν την αλλαγή σε Static IP και οι UDP πόρτες επίσης άνοιγαν σωστά. Μήπως έχω κάνει κάτι λάθος στην όλη διαδικασία καθώς πρώτη φορά δοκιμάζω με static IP.

----------


## babis3g

ποιο λογισμικο εχεις?

----------


## Haruspex

Windows 10 εκτός και αν εννοείς το firmware του router; Τότε την τελευταία έκδοση που βρήκα στο site της asus (1.1.1.2) και έκανα και hard reset έπειτα.

----------


## babis3g

οκ ευχαριστω, δεν το εχω αλλα θα το αναφερω να γινει ελενχος

----------


## Haruspex

> οκ ευχαριστω, δεν το εχω αλλα θα το αναφερω να γινει ελενχος


Άρα υποθέτεις ότι μάλλον πρόκειται για κάποιο bug στο router; Θα το αλλάξω πάλι σε DHCP και θα δοκιμάσω αν έτσι ανοίγουν πάλι κανονικά οι UDP πόρτες για σιγουριά.

----------


## babis3g

δεν ξερω αν ειναι bug απλα επειδη μιλαω μαζι τους καποιες φορες οπως τωρα που μου εδωσαν καινουριο λογιμσικο θα το αναφερω για να δουν αν ειναι bug η καποια λαθος ρυθμιση

- - - Updated - - -




> ευχαριστώ babi θα παρω το archer d2 με 50 ευρω που το βρηκα ευχαριστω και πάλι.


μεγεια και αυτο καλο ειναι  :Smile:

----------


## christario2014

τελικα παρραγειλα το asus dsl n14u και περιμενω γιατι απο ευρω εμεινα με 35 ευρω..

----------


## babis3g

> τελικα παρραγειλα το asus dsl n14u και περιμενω γιατι απο ευρω εμεινα με 35 ευρω..


καλοριζικο, οπως ειπα αν δεν εισαι πολυ μακρυα απο κεντρο θα σου ερθει στα ισια του και απο ταχυτητα και λιγο πιο πανω

αναβαθμηζεις στο τελευταιο λογισμικο που εβαλα μολις πριν λιγα post πιο πανω
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...15#post5994615
και μετα reset πατωντας το κουμπακι για 4-6 δευτερολεπτα και θα εχεις generic λογισμικο με πολλες περισσοτερες ρυθμισεις

----------


## christario2014

ευχαριστώ πολύ καλέ κύριε ειμαι 9 km απο το dslam τωρα με fast path και 6 snr πιάνω download:9560           upload:971

----------


## babis3g

> ευχαριστώ πολύ καλέ κύριε ειμαι 9 km απο το dslam τωρα με fast path και 6 snr πιάνω download:9560           upload:971


9 χιλομετρα αποκλειεται, δεν παει τοσο πολυ το internet ουτε με annex L ... κοιτα το line down attenuation ποσο γραφει

----------


## christario2014

Line Attenuation (Up/Down)	19.5/31.5 dB

----------


## babis3g

> Line Attenuation (Up/Down)	19.5/31.5 dB


βαζεις το 31,5 εδω
http://www.adslgr.com/features/adsl_calculator.php
και βλεπεις ποσο περιπου πρεπει να πιανει η γραμμη σου και αποσταση ... εισαι στα 2+ χιλομετρα και οχι 9 και θεωριτικη ταχυτητα στα 14/15 ... επισης για καποιο λογο εχεις λιγο χαμηλη ταχυτητα ... ισως βαλβη στην περιοχη η στην εσωτερικη σου καλωδιωση
Για την εσωτερικη καλωδιωση κανεις ελενχο εδω (spoiler) οποιος οδηγος σε βολευει)
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...25#post5507825
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...BC%CE%B7%CF%82
για να εισαι οκ απο την μερια σου και που εχει βοηθησει αρκετους να φτιαξουν την ταχυτητα (αν υπαρχει θεμα μεσα σπιτι)

εγω με 36+ attenuation παω στα 12+ που ειμαι πιο μακρυα απο εσενα
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...9&d=1470139958

----------


## christario2014

ναι ομος ειμαι σαλαμινα και εχω σνρ 6 με φαστ χωρις φαστ πιανω 11590

----------


## babis3g

> ναι ομος ειμαι σαλαμινα και εχω σνρ 6 με φαστ χωρις φαστ πιανω 11590


παλι λιγο ειναι ... και εγω με fast path ειμαι αν δεις τα στατιστικα που εβαλα, και εχω snr 9 (8,7 στη φωτο, μικρη διαφορα μετα απο τοσες μερες) που εχει ακομα πιο χαμηλη ταχυτητα απο το snr στο 6, και ειμαι σε χωριο, αν βαλω το snr στο 6 παω 14-15 ... δηλαδη ειμαι σε πιο μακρυνη αποσταση απο εσενα και παω με πιο πολυ ταχυτητα ... τελος παντων αν εισαι ευχαριστημενος ασε το ετσι, να μην μπαινεις σε μπελαδες ... αν αργοτερα θελεις να το ψαξεις δες τους οδηγους στα links που εδωσα

----------


## christario2014

οκ ευχαριστω

----------


## Haruspex

Τελικά όλα εντάξει τώρα ανοίγουν κανονικά και οι UDP πόρτες, δεν ξέρω τι είχε συμβεί.

----------


## babis3g

> Τελικά όλα εντάξει τώρα ανοίγουν κανονικά και οι UDP πόρτες, δεν ξέρω τι είχε συμβεί.


τι εννοεις ολα οκ με την στατικη στο pc? οπως τα ειχες στη αρχη? η με τον δευτερο τροπο στατικη στο modem?
Καποιες φορες απο asus μερια αν γινει port forward, ενω φαινεται απλη διαδικασια (βαζουμε το port number, συσκευη και apply/save) θελει ενα ανοιγοκλειμα το modem για να πιασει παροτι δεν το aναφερει στον οδηγο που εχουν online, εχει ναφερθιε απο πολλους οτι χρειαστηκε ενα ανοιγοκλειμα

----------


## Haruspex

Ναι όλα εντάξει τελικά με την στατική IP. Δεν ανέφερα ότι μόνο άμα ανοίξω κάποια εφαρμογή που ξέρω ποιες UDP πόρτες χρησιμοποιεί (πχ σε ένα game που χρησιμοποιεί τις UDP πόρτες 4960 και 4965) μετά μόλις κλείσω το game και δοκιμάσω να ανοίξω αμέσως το port checker θα μου πει ότι είναι ανοιχτές κανονικά. Άμα περιμένω λίγο φαίνεται ότι κλείνουν μόνες του. 

Το περίεργο είναι ότι πριν την αλλαγή σε static IP χωρίς να ανοίξω τίποτα έβαζα τυχαίες UDP πόρτες στο συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα και μου έλεγε ότι είναι ανοιχτές. Υποθέτω ότι ίσως να φταίει το πρόγραμμα και κάπου μπερδεύεται. Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα διότι στο συγκεκριμένο game αν τυχόν ήταν κλειστές οι UDP πόρτες που θέλει μου έβγαζε μήνυμα στο login ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το δίκτυο ενώ τώρα δεν μου το βγάζει συν ότι όπως είπα άμα δοκιμάσω άμεσα μόλις κλείσω το game το Port checker θα μου πει ότι είναι ανοιχτές.

----------


## oasis21

παιδια αν παρω το ρουτερ απο την wind πως θα το κανω να λειτουργισει σε παροχο οτε που εχω διαβασα για το αρχειο που αναβαθμιζεις και κανεις reset απλα πως περνας το αρχειο ειναι η ερωτηση μου μπας και δουλεψει καλυτερα απο το Speedport-Entry-2i? ευχαριστω

----------


## babis3g

> παιδια αν παρω το ρουτερ απο την wind πως θα το κανω να λειτουργισει σε παροχο οτε που εχω διαβασα για το αρχειο που αναβαθμιζεις και κανεις reset απλα πως περνας το αρχειο ειναι η ερωτηση μου μπας και δουλεψει καλυτερα απο το Speedport-Entry-2i? ευχαριστω


το παιρνεις και του παιρνας το τελευταιο λογισμικο (posted πιο πισω) μετα reset πατωντας το κουμπακι για 4-6 δευτερα και φευγουν τα λογοτυπα και επισης θα εχει και πιο πολλες ρυθμισεις
Αν εννοεις να δουλεψει καλυτερα απο του οτε, δεν νομιζω, του οτε εχει μεγαλυτερη μνημη γενικα, παιζει το voip απροβληματιστα (που θε περασουμε ολοι σιγα σιγα/αργοτερα) κλειδωνει λιγο παραπανω (πανω σε αυτο αν εχεις καλη γραμμη μπορεις να κανονισεις το Asus λιγο παραπανω να κλειδωσει εναντι του οτε) και γενικα ειναι πιο σταθερο απο θεμα γραμμης ... οι πιο πολλοι παιρνουν το Ν14 επειδη ειναι φτηνο που μπορουν να παιξουν με την ταχυτητα (οσοι ειναι τυχεροι και δεν ειναι μακρυα απο το κεντρο)

----------


## Vasilis 07

Πριν σε ΟΤΕ είχα 120 CRC σε 12ωρη χρήση. Τώρα με Vodafone τόσα έχω στα πρώτα 20'. Να κάνω καμιά αλλαγή ?

----------


## babis3g

> Πριν σε ΟΤΕ είχα 120 CRC σε 12ωρη χρήση. Τώρα με Vodafone τόσα έχω στα πρώτα 20'. Να κάνω καμιά αλλαγή ?


Eαν δεν εχεις κολληματα αργο surfing κλπ, ασε το ετσι, μπορει η voda να εχει πιο χαμηλο default snr ?
Εαν το μοντελο σου εχει espn (dsl settings) ενεργοποιησε το (δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν το προσθεσαν στην τελευταια beta) αλλιως δοκιμαζεις το rgc gain και τελευταια λυση θα αναβασεις το snr για πιο σταθεροτητα (κλεινεις το DLA & ανεβαζεις το stability adjustment στο +1, +2

----------


## Vasilis 07

> Eαν δεν εχεις κολληματα αργο surfing κλπ, ασε το ετσι, μπορει η voda να εχει πιο χαμηλο default snr ?
> Εαν το μοντελο σου εχει espn (dsl settings) ενεργοποιησε το (δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν το προσθεσαν στην τελευταια beta) αλλιως δοκιμαζεις το rgc gain και τελευταια λυση θα αναβασεις το snr για πιο σταθεροτητα (κλεινεις το DLA & ανεβαζεις το stability adjustment στο +1, +2


Πριν το είχα πειράξει λίγο το snr. Εδώ και 2 μέρες που έγινε η αλλαγή δουλεύει με τις ίδιες ρυθμίσεις. Να κάνω reset ?

----------


## babis3g

> Πριν το είχα πειράξει λίγο το snr. Εδώ και 2 μέρες που έγινε η αλλαγή δουλεύει με τις ίδιες ρυθμίσεις. Να κάνω reset ?


δεν νομιζω να βοηθησει to reset σε αυτη τη περιπτωση, αλλα μπορει ... οτε/voda ισως να εχουν αλλο snr target και αλλο dslam chipset και για αυτο η διαφορα, δοκιμασε αλλο φιλτρο και μετα test με τις dsl ρυθμισεις

----------


## Haruspex

Επειδή συγχρόνιζα γύρω στα 12 Mbps αποφάσισα να περάσω την τελευταία beta έκδοση που έδωσε ο babis3g και κάνοντας hard reset να πειραματιστώ λίγο με το SNR και τα settings του router γενικότερα. Ανεβάζοντας το SNR στα 8dB τώρα συγχρονίζω γύρα στα 15-16 Mbps, σημαντική βελτίωση. Κοιτάζοντας το dsl log όμως διαπίστωσα ότι μάλλον έχω πολλά CRC errors στο down stream



Τα settings τα έχω έτσι:



Άλλες ρυθμίσεις που έχω βάλει για να μην επισυνάπτω πολλές εικόνες είναι VPI 8 VCI 35, Service Category UBR, WAN Connection Type PPPoA/PPPoE και Encapsulation Mode PPPoE LLC, όλα αυτά με πάροχο Wind.

Μπορώ να πειραματιστώ λίγο με κάποιες ρυθμίσεις ώστε να το σετάρω όσο καλύτερα γίνεται; Δεν αντιμετωπίζω κάποιο ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα άλλα κάποιες σελίδες αργούν λίγο καμιά φορά να ανοίξουν, οι περισσότερες ανοίγουν άμεσα.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## babis3g

οταν πειραζεται το snr παντα υπαρχουν παραπανω λαθη γιατι ανεβαζει θορυβο η γραμμη, ενεργοποιησε το esnp που ειναι για τον θορυβο και φυσικα μπορει να εχει πιο λιγα λαθη και ισως βοηθησει στο αργο internet
Εμενα με εχει βοηθησει παρα πολυ και στο Ν17 που ειχα και στο dsl ac52, που δεν εχω την καλυτερη γραμμη

----------


## paiktaras

> οταν πειραζεται το snr παντα υπαρχουν παραπανω λαθη γιατι ανεβαζει θορυβο η γραμμη, ενεργοποιησε το esnp που ειναι για τον θορυβο και φυσικα μπορει να εχει πιο λιγα λαθη και ισως βοηθησει στο αργο internet
> Εμενα με εχει βοηθησει παρα πολυ και στο Ν17 που ειχα και στο dsl ac52, που δεν εχω την καλυτερη γραμμη


δώσε τα φώτα σου, που είναι αυτή η επιλογή ?

----------


## Haruspex

> δώσε τα φώτα σου, που είναι αυτή η επιλογή ?


Administration -> DSL Setting -> ESNP - Enhanced Sudden Noise Protection

Θα το δοκιμάσω και εγώ να δω πως θα πάει.

----------


## babis3g

στη φωτο εδω που εβαλες
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...4&d=1472130408
2η ρυθμιση απο κατω

----------


## Vasilis 07

Ποιο είναι το τελευταίο firmware ?  Είμαι με το 11.2 beta ου το πέρασα το Μάιο.

----------


## babis3g

> Ποιο είναι το τελευταίο firmware ?  Είμαι με το 11.2 beta ου το πέρασα το Μάιο.


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...15#post5994615
Η σελιδα στο Asus storage μπορει να θελει μερικα refreshes
Καλο θα ειναι μετα την αναθμηση να κανεις reset απο το κουπμακι πισω πατωντας το για 4-10 δευτερα και οι ρυθμισεις απο την αρχη για καλη λειτουργικοτητα
Aπο εδω και περα τα beta θα αρχιζουν απο 9.xxxx και τα επισημα απο 1.xxxx
Για το τελευταιο επισημο στα Asus download pages, αλλα εγω θα εβαζα το τελευταιο beta που εχουν προσθεσει παρα πολλες ρυθμισεις και δεν βλεπω παραπονα απο χρηστες (οπως θα δεις απο το link με το beta και στα πιο κατω posts (εκτος και αν δεν το δοκιμασαν)

----------


## paiktaras

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...15#post5994615
> Η σελιδα στο Asus storage μπορει να θελει μερικα refreshes
> Καλο θα ειναι μετα την αναθμηση να κανεις reset απο το κουπμακι πισω πατωντας το για 4-10 δευτερα και οι ρυθμισεις απο την αρχη για καλη λειτουργικοτητα
> Aπο εδω και περα τα beta θα αρχιζουν απο 9.xxxx και τα επισημα απο 1.xxxx
> Για το τελευταιο επισημο στα Asus download pages, αλλα εγω θα εβαζα το τελευταιο beta που εχουν προσθεσει παρα πολλες ρυθμισεις και δεν βλεπω παραπονα απο χρηστες (οπως θα δεις απο το link με το beta και στα πιο κατω posts (εκτος και αν δεν το δοκιμασαν)


μήπως να έφτιαχνες όταν έχεις λίγο χρόνο ( για πέταμα ) κανά οδηγό με προτεινόμενες ρυθμίσεις , ιδίως για εμάς τους αδαείς ?

----------


## babis3g

> μήπως να έφτιαχνες όταν έχεις λίγο χρόνο ( για πέταμα ) κανά οδηγό με προτεινόμενες ρυθμίσεις , ιδίως για εμάς τους αδαείς ?


οπως ειναι οι default ρυθμισεις συνηθως ειναι οκ για τις περισσοτερες γραμμες
Τα πιο βασικα ειναι

-Το Rgc gain ειναι σαν βοηθημα στην ταχυτητα αν πειραχτει το snr (stability adjustment) και για τα λαθη αν ανεβαζει πολλα μετα το πειραγμα snr για κερδος ταχυτητα (υποψην αν πειραχτει το snr ειναι φυσικο να ανεβαζει λαθη γιατι εχει πιο πολυ θορυβο η γραμμη, απλα αυτη η ρυθμιση μπορει να βοηθησει σε καποιες γραμμες, οχι παντα)

-To DLA ειναι ενα προγραμμα που αν ενεργοποιθει (ενεργο απο default) αν νομιζει οτι βρει αστατη γραμμη, θα κανει επανασυνχρονισμο για καλυτερη σταθεροτητα (θα ανεβασει το snr) αρα λιγο πιο χαμηλη ταχυτητα για σταθεροτητα

Αν εσυ θελεις να πειραξεις την γραμμη για να δεις ποσο μπορει να παει απο ταχυτητα (μπορει να φερει και αποσυνδεσεις) κλεινεις το DLA και ενεργοποιεις to stability adjustment στο +1, +2, +3, +4 κλπ

- το stability adjustment ...
σε μειον νουμερα ανεβαζει το snr (πιο χαμηλη ταχυτητα) για πιο σταθεροτητα σε γραμμες που εχουν θεμα
σε συν νουμερα χαμηλωνει το snr (αυξιση ταχυτητας) αλλα μπορει να εχει πιο ασταθεια η γραμμη (κολληματα, αργο ιντερνετ, μεχρι και αποσυνδεσεις σε μερικες γραμμες)

-Το espn ειναι πολυ καλη ρυθμιση ( εχει προστεθει στο τελευταιο beta) που εχει βοηθησει παρα πολλους που εχουν λαθη στην γραμμη (δεν εχουν τις καλυτερες γραμμες) και εχει βοηθησει και εμενα σε λιγοτερα λαθη, μιας και εγω δεν εχω την καλυτερη γραμμη

Τωρα δεν υπαρχει καποιος οδηγος συγκεκριμενος, η καθε γραμμη διαφερει ... θα πρεπει να πειραματιστεις εσυ με τις ρυθμισεις και να δεις που ειναι καλυτερα και τι δυνατοτητα εχει η γραμμη σου απο αυξηση ταχυτητας ... εφοσον ξερεις τι δουλεια κανει η καθε ρυθμιση ... αν βαλεις το βελακι πανω στο καθε ονομα (dsl settings page) θα σου πει στα Aγγλικα τι δουλεια κανει η καθε ρυθμιση

----------


## paiktaras

> οπως ειναι οι default ρυθμισεις συνηθως ειναι οκ για τις περισσοτερες γραμμες
> Τα πιο βασικα ειναι
> 
> -Το Rgc gain ειναι σαν βοηθημα στην ταχυτητα αν πειραχτει το snr (stability adjustment) και για τα λαθη αν ανεβαζει πολλα μετα το πειραγμα snr για κερδος ταχυτητα (υποψην αν πειραχτει το snr ειναι φυσικο να ανεβαζει λαθη γιατι εχει πιο πολυ θορυβο η γραμμη, απλα αυτη η ρυθμιση μπορει να βοηθησει σε καποιες γραμμες, οχι παντα)
> 
> -To DLA ειναι ενα προγραμμα που αν ενεργοποιθει (ενεργο απο default) αν νομιζει οτι βρει αστατη γραμμη, θα κανει επανασυνχρονισμο για καλυτερη σταθεροτητα (θα ανεβασει το snr) αρα λιγο πιο χαμηλη ταχυτητα για σταθεροτητα
> 
> Αν εσυ θελεις να πειραξεις την γραμμη για να δεις ποσο μπορει να παει απο ταχυτητα (μπορει να φερει και αποσυνδεσεις) κλεινεις το DLA και ενεργοποιεις to stability adjustment στο +1, +2, +3, +4 κλπ
> 
> ...


πολύ χρήσιμα αυτά που αναφέρεις, θα περάσω απόψε και το τελευταίο beta και θα πειραματιστώ

----------


## babis3g

> πολύ χρήσιμα αυτά που αναφέρεις, θα περάσω απόψε και το τελευταίο beta και θα πειραματιστώ


κανε του reset για καλη λειτουργια μετα την αναβαθμηση

----------


## Vasilis 07

Vodafone γνωρίζει κανείς τι ρυθμίσεις/password χρειάζονται ?

----------


## babis3g

πρεπει να ειναι vpi/vci 8/35, pppoe llc, mtu 1942, dns/ip στο αυτοματο, username/pass κενο/κενο η κατι οποιοδηποτε αλλο πχ το νουμερο του σπιτιου

----------


## paiktaras

> Administration -> DSL Setting -> ESNP - Enhanced Sudden Noise Protection
> 
> Θα το δοκιμάσω και εγώ να δω πως θα πάει.


ενεργό είναι στο stable ή στο  default ?

----------


## Tzimmys

Καλημέρα!

Υπάρχει τρόπος να περάσουμε στο modem κάποιες λίστες από το ιblocklist.com?

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## No_spoon

το esnp κανει καλη δουλεια παντως απο οτι ειδα

----------


## paiktaras

Stable ή default  είναι ενεργό?

----------


## babis3g

> Καλημέρα!
> 
> Υπάρχει τρόπος να περάσουμε στο modem κάποιες λίστες από το ιblocklist.com?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.


θα το ρωτησω, αλλα δεν υποσχομαι

- - - Updated - - -




> Stable ή default  είναι ενεργό?


στο stable ειναι ενεργο (esnp)

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλημέρα!
> 
> Υπάρχει τρόπος να περάσουμε στο modem κάποιες λίστες από το ιblocklist.com?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.





> θα το ρωτησω, αλλα δεν υποσχομαι


Ρωτησα το ατομο που μιλαω εκει στην Asus και αρχικα φαινεται ευκολη λυση με ενα απλο σεταρισμα με openvpn και μετα με την χρηση του PhantomPeer’s VPN service ... ομως μου λεει οτι το μοντελο σου (Ν14) δεν εχει υποστηριξη του openvpn

Θα μπορουσες να χρησιμοποιησεις (η αν βρεις αλλο τροπο) με το συγκεκριμενο λειτουργικο συστημα (OS) απο τον παρακατω συνδεσμο
https://www.phantompeer.com/setup

----------


## tzeni

Προσπαθώ να κάνω το wol να δουλεύει από το Internet και ο μόνος τρόπος που κατάφερα είναι με telnet και δίνοντας την εντολή για static arp του τύπου "arp -s 192.168.1.xxx 01-02-03-04-05-06", η οποία δουλεύει μέχρι να κάνει επανεκκίνηση ο router. 
Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να γίνει μόνιμη η εντολή ή σαν δεύτερη επιλογή με κάποιο τρόπο να το κάνω με script ή με batch file;

----------


## babis3g

> Προσπαθώ να κάνω το wol να δουλεύει από το Internet και ο μόνος τρόπος που κατάφερα είναι με telnet και δίνοντας την εντολή για static arp του τύπου "arp -s 192.168.1.xxx 01-02-03-04-05-06", η οποία δουλεύει μέχρι να κάνει επανεκκίνηση ο router. 
> Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να γίνει μόνιμη η εντολή ή σαν δεύτερη επιλογή με κάποιο τρόπο να το κάνω με script ή με batch file;


εδω ειναι οι οδηγοι απο την asus
https://www.asus.com/support/faq/114359/
https://www.asus.com/support/faq/1009775
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthrea...completely-Off

θα τσεκαρω το ερωτημα σου, αν ξερουν κατι και μπορουν να βοηθησουν με αλλο τροπο αλλα και αλλος φιλος εχει το ιδιο θεμα μετα απο επανκινηση
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...ol#post5929289

Αν το προβλημα συνεχιστει στελενεις feedback η στο tech support

----------


## panosl

Κατεβασα απο το site της Asus το τελευταιο firmware 1112 ,αλλα μου εμφανιζει το μυνημα invalid file κατα την αναβαθμιση. Το αρχειο εχει καταληξη .bin . Μηπως γι αυτο ? Γιατι ειδα οτι αλλα αρχεια firmware εχουν αλλη καταληξη. Πως το αναβαθμιζω ??

EDIT: κατεβασα αλλο αρχειο με καταληξη .trx και το αναβαθμισα

----------


## konstantinos79_pap

Πέρασα και εγώ με τη σειρά μου το νέο beta firmware 9.1.2.1 γιατί με το προηγούμενο κάθε 4-5 μέρες το ρούτερ εκανε κάτι κουλά, πχ ενω είχα συνδεδεμένα σταθερό pc, τηλεφωνο, τηλεόραση και έβαζα και λαπτοπ στον μικρό για να δεί youtube το λαπτοπ θα έκανε στιγμιαίες αποσυνδέσεις  ενώ δεν αποσυνδεόταν από το wifi, απλώς δεν είχε internet (υπέθεσα οτι θα ηταν λόγω πολλών συνδέσεων γιατί το σταθερό είχε και κανα τόρεντ) ή παρατηρούσα lag οταν ανοιγα σελίδες απο το σταθερό  & λαπτοπ.συνήθως τα παραπάνω συνοδευόντουσαν από τρελά CRC errors πχ 1000 σε μισή ώρα ενω μεχρι εκεινη τη στιγμή μπορεί να είναι 200 τη μέρα. Μόλις όμως εκανα ένα restart αμέσως δουλευε χωρίς θέμα και χωρίς καθόλου lag.  Με το thomson 585 δεν είχα αντιμετωπίσει τίποτα τέτοιο εκτός από ένα ανεκτό lag όταν ήταν 3 τουλαχιστον συσκευες συνδεδεμένες + utorrent.

από την τελευταία  beta στα συν θα βάλω οτι η περιήγηση στο μενου είναι λίγο πιο γρήγορη. Επίσης το ESNP δειχνει να κανει δουλίτσα καθώς με τις ίδιες ρυθμίσεις το ρουτερ κλειδώνει 0,3 εως 0,5 πιο ψηλα(πειραγμα του SNR sto +6) αλλά η αξιοπιστία θα φανεί σε βαθος ημερων
Στα αρνητικά τώρα. εχει μερικά ηλίθια bugs.....1) Στο administration --> system προσπαθούσα στην αρχή να ρυθμίσω την ζώνη ωρας και daylight saving αλλα μόλις παταγα apply δεν γινόταν τίποτα. Το μόνο που έκανε είναι να μου πετάει τον κέρσορα στο πάνω μέρος της σελίδας που λεει retype password. μολις το έβαζα και πάταγα apply, τότε έσωζε τις ρυθμίσεις λέγοντας οτι εγινε επιτυχής αλλαγη password για την είσοδο.......δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αν γίνεται ηθελημένα ή απλως είναι γκάφα(μάλλον το δεύτερο)
και 2) που είναι και το πιο σπαστικό είναι στο LAN--DHCP Server οπου προσπαθώ να βάλω manual ip σε κάθε συσκευη(κυρίως στο desktop για portforward του utorrent). μόλις βάζω την διευθυνση και πατάω apply γινεται η προσθήκη αλλά δεν εμφανίζεται στη λίστα από κάτω και κρασάρει εντελώς η περιηγηση στο ρουτερ, δηλαδη οτι και να πατήσεις απλως κάνει προσπάθεια συνδεσης(ενω το ιντερνετ δουλευει κανονικά σε όλες τις συσκευες). Μόλις γινει ενα ρεσταρτ ολα μια χαρα και σου εμφανίζει την νεα manual διευθυνση κανονικά στη λίστα, μέχρι να δοκιμάσεις να προσθέσεις νέα........και ξανα τα ίδια(5 ρεσταρτ για 5 manual διευθύνσεις)

Κατα τα αλλα ας είναι μόνο αυτά τα θέματα του και είμαστε οκ! θα επανέλθω με νέα αν προκύψει πάλι κόλημα.

----------


## babis3g

καλο ειναι μετα απο καθε αναβθμηση να γινεται reset για καλη λειτουργηκοτητα ... στο θεμα για αλλαγες στο administration>system νομιζω θελει ξανα περασμα το password για να πιασει (ασχετα ποια αλλη ρυθμιση θελεις να πειραξεις εκει μεσα)
Αν σου κανει ξανα θεμα μετα απο reset, το αναφερεις, ευχαριστω
Αν μαζευει πολλα λαθη σιγουρα κατι φταισει στην γραμμη, δοκιμασε να κλεισεις το DLA και ενεργοποιησε το stability adjustment στο +1, +2 για δοκιμη (administration>dsl settings)

----------


## konstantinos79_pap

Καλημέρα! Μετά την αναβάθμιση του έκανα reset από το κουμπάκι και μετά το σετάρισα. οπότε τα bugs μου τα έβγαλε μετά απο reset (για τις manual ip). 
Στα προηγούμενα firmware δεν μου ζήταγε password για να γίνει εφαρμογή των ρυθμίσεων στο system, τα έπαιρνε με απλό apply και για αυτό μου φάνηκε παράξενο. Βέβαια πρέπει να πω οτι όταν πατας apply σου πετάει τον κέρσορα κατευθείαν στο retype password σαν να σου λεει συμπλήρωσε εδω, το οποίο είναι όμως λίγο "άτοπο" καθώς ακριβώς από πάνω υπάρχει το password συμπληρωμένο και αν πατήσεις απλώς το show σου εμφανίζει ποιό είναι......
Για τα λάθη θα το παρατηρήσω. Μέχρι τώρα σε 12 ώρες έχει μαζέψει 10 συνολο  :One thumb up:  οπότε ολα μια χαρα. Πάντως όταν το κάνει έχω παρατηρήσει οτι είναι απόγευμα βράδυ και όταν έχω σχεδον τα πάντα ανοιχτά(pc, laptop, utorrent, smartphone, τηλεόραση). μαλλον το torrent κανει τη δουλειά γιατί όταν το εχω κλειστό όλα είναι οκ, αντε κανα ψιλοlag. θα το παρακολουθήσω ομως.

----------


## babis3g

Για το θεμα του administration > settings , ειμαι σιγουρος οτι κατι αλλαξαν και ειναι ετσι πλεον, το λεω γιατι και στο Ν17 που ειχα και τωρα το dsl52 κανει το ιδιο, θελει pass ξανα στην καθε αλλαγη, αλλα θα το τσεκαρω 
Τωρα αν μετα απο reset κανει θεμα στο static ip θα το αναφερω για τσεκαρισμα, αλλα αυτο το κανει και στα 2 τελευταια λογισμικα με το static ip? μετα απο reset δεν εμφανιζονται?

----------


## konstantinos79_pap

αυτό με την static ip το κάνει μόνο στο τελευταίο beta.Δηλαδή μόλις βάζω τη διευθυνση και παταω apply κανει τη ρύθμιση μεχρι το 100% και μετά κρασάρει η εφαρμογη του asus. οτι και να πατήσεις δείχνει οτι φορτωνει επ απειρον. Μόλις κάνεις ρεσταρτ ολα οκ και η ip που ειχα προσθέσει πριν  υπάρχει κανονικά στη λίστα. Απλώς καθε φορά που προσθέτω μια static πρέπει να κανω ρεσταρτ το ρουτερ γιατι κρασάρει( ενώ internet εχω κανονικά). Χτες πχ προσθεσα 5 statip ip και εκανα 5 ρεσταρτ προκειμένου να τις πάρει και να επανέλθει το ui της asus απο το κρασάρισμα.
  Στο προηγούμενο beta αλλά και stable ηταν ολα καλα, με ενα απλο apply τα έπαιρνε ολα χωρίς κρασαρίσματα

----------


## babis3g

ευχαριστω, επειδη δεν εχω αυτο το μοντελο να ελενξω, το εχω αναφερει (και για το administration>system)

----------


## konstantinos79_pap

εγώ ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο που αφιερώνεις και για τον κόπο σου

----------


## paiktaras

δείτε λίγο τα στατιστικά μου και τις ρυθμίσεις μου.....κάθε βοήθεια για βελτίωση είναι δεκτή .........
Με 6 db τα λάθη ανεβαίνουν πολύ .....

----------


## babis3g

> δείτε λίγο τα στατιστικά μου και τις ρυθμίσεις μου.....κάθε βοήθεια για βελτίωση είναι δεκτή .........
> Με 6 db τα λάθη ανεβαίνουν πολύ .....


εκτος αν δεν το εκανες σκοπιμα, βαλε το stability adjustment στο default  (τωρα το εχεις στο 5) και δες αν εχεις το ιδιο downstream data rate ... γιατι ΑΝ δεν κανω λαθος το profile φαινεται περιορισμενο απο ταχυτητα και μαλλον η αλλαγη snr δεν βοηθαει ... ηδη με το stability στο 5 ... εχεις snr γραμμης στα 0.4 - 0.5 db και ειναι θεμα χρονου ποτε θα γινει αποσυνδεση
Ειναι φυσικο να ανεβαινουν τα λαθη αφου χαμηλωσες το snr ...  δημιουργειται πιο πολυς θορυβος στην γραμμη ... αυτο ισχυει με το οποιο modem, οχι μονο με το asus

----------


## paiktaras

> εκτος αν δεν το εκανες σκοπιμα, βαλε το stability adjustment στο default  (τωρα το εχεις στο 5) και δες αν εχεις το ιδιο downstream data rate ... γιατι ΑΝ δεν κανω λαθος το profile φαινεται περιορισμενο απο ταχυτητα και μαλλον η αλλαγη snr δεν βοηθαει ... ηδη με το stability στο 5 ... εχεις snr γραμμης στα 0.4 - 0.5 db και ειναι θεμα χρονου ποτε θα γινει αποσυνδεση
> Ειναι φυσικο να ανεβαινουν τα λαθη αφου χαμηλωσες το snr ...  δημιουργειται πιο πολυς θορυβος στην γραμμη ... αυτο ισχυει με το οποιο modem, οχι μονο με το asus


και ποια είναι η deafult ρυθμιση ?

----------


## babis3g

disable

----------


## paiktaras

> και ποια είναι η deafult ρυθμιση ?


ναι την έβαλα αλλά ρίχνει την ταχύτητα γύρω στο 1 mbs . 
Το παράξενο είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να βρω πως θα έχω snr 3 , σε ότι βαθμίδα και να το βάλω με πάει ή κοντά στο 1 ή πάνω από 6 !

----------


## babis3g

Νομιζω εχει να κανει με το profile, κανονικα 1 db στο stability adjustment ειναι 1 db στη γραμμη, πχ εχεις 9 απο τον παροχο με ταχυτητα 6000 ... αν βαλεις το stability στο +1 ... κανονικα το snr θα παει κατω στο 8 με περιπου 7000 ταχυτητα ...
Τωρα αν εχεις snr 9 απο τον παροχο, πρεπει να βαλεις το stability στο +6 για να παει το snr γραμμης στο 3 που θελεις και να πιασεις (αν εχεις 6000) 12000 ... αν δεν δουλευει ετσι, εγω πιστευω το profile, φαινεται περιορισμενο, γιατι αν δεν το εχεις καταλαβει σου εχουν κοψει ταχυτητα

----------


## paiktaras

> Νομιζω εχει να κανει με το profile, κανονικα 1 db στο stability adjustment ειναι 1 db στη γραμμη, πχ εχεις 9 απο τον παροχο με ταχυτητα 6000 ... αν βαλεις το stability στο +1 ... κανονικα το snr θα παει κατω στο 8 με περιπου 7000 ταχυτητα ...
> Τωρα αν εχεις snr 9 απο τον παροχο, πρεπει να βαλεις το stability στο +6 για να παει το snr γραμμης στο 3 που θελεις και να πιασεις (αν εχεις 6000) 12000 ... αν δεν δουλευει ετσι, εγω πιστευω το profile, φαινεται περιορισμενο, γιατι αν δεν το εχεις καταλαβει σου εχουν κοψει ταχυτητα


Το snr από την wind είναι στο 6 , μπορώ να κάνω κάτι άραγε με την wind ?

----------


## babis3g

> Το snr από την wind είναι στο 6 , μπορώ να κάνω κάτι άραγε με την wind ?


εαν ειναι στο 6, τοτε στο asus θελει +3 (υπο κανονικες προυποθεσεις) μπορει να ειμαι λαθος με το profile, αλλα λογικα καθε 1 στο stability, ειναι 1 στο snr γραμμης

Το μονο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι ελενχο στην εσωτερικη εγκατασταση σου (οποιο link σε βολευει)
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...25#post5507825
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...BC%CE%B7%CF%82

και μετα να ρωτησεις τον παροχο γιατι το συγκεκριμενο profile με την λιγο περιορισμενη ταχυτητα

- - - Updated - - -




> αυτό με την static ip το κάνει μόνο στο τελευταίο beta.Δηλαδή μόλις βάζω τη διευθυνση και παταω apply κανει τη ρύθμιση μεχρι το 100% και μετά κρασάρει η εφαρμογη του asus. οτι και να πατήσεις δείχνει οτι φορτωνει επ απειρον. Μόλις κάνεις ρεσταρτ ολα οκ και η ip που ειχα προσθέσει πριν  υπάρχει κανονικά στη λίστα. Απλώς καθε φορά που προσθέτω μια static πρέπει να κανω ρεσταρτ το ρουτερ γιατι κρασάρει( ενώ internet εχω κανονικά). Χτες πχ προσθεσα 5 statip ip και εκανα 5 ρεσταρτ προκειμένου να τις πάρει και να επανέλθει το ui της asus απο το κρασάρισμα.
>   Στο προηγούμενο beta αλλά και stable ηταν ολα καλα, με ενα απλο apply τα έπαιρνε ολα χωρίς κρασαρίσματα


εχω απαντηση (ηταν κλειστα λογο αργιας για 5-6 μερες)

στο πρωτο θεμα που ζητει ξανα το pass ... μαλλον ειναι θεμα browser ... πρεπει να παιζεις με firefox? ... σε δοκιμες τους μονο αυτος τους κανει τετοιο θεμα, που υποστηριζουν οτι ειναι λαθος του browser πως κανει αποθηκευσει τα pass

στο δευτερο θεμα ... δεν μπορουν να εντοπισουν το προβλημα, σε αυτους δεν κολλαει το process ... αν μπορουσες να δωσεις υπο ποιες συνθηκες συμβαινει αυτο πχ test steps, network (αν ειναι lan/wlan) και προπαντος αν εδινες το file setting σου, γιατι μπορει να εχεις καποια ρυθμιση ενεργη (καπου αλλου) που δημιουργει το προβλημα και για αυτο να μην τους κανει θεμα στη μερια τους

----------


## Takis_Kal

Παιδια την πατησα .Κατεβασα το τελευταιο firmware εκανα update και δουλευε καλα .Μετα απο 2 ημερες λεω να κανω facctory rest αφου λενε οτι ειναι καλο και εγινε τουβλο .
Το ανοιγω και δεν αναβει καν το φωτακι της γραμης .Κατεβασα το utility που επαναφερει το firmware αλλα οταν κανω κλικ στο upload λεει invalid ip δηλαδη δεν το βλεπει .
Καποια ιδεα να το σωσω ?

----------


## paiktaras

@babis3g
Το θέμα είναι ότι αδυνατώ να κάνω τέτοιον έλεγχο, δεν έχω τις γνώσεις ούτε και την διάθεση, ξέρω όμως ότι είμαι σε προβληματική περιοχή (Καλογρέζα). 
Το περίεργο είναι ότι και με disable snr  δηλαδή 6 έχω 1500 περίπου error,  στο +5 το είδες στις φώτο το snr πέφτει στο 1 και τα error πολλά, στο +4 το snr  πάει στο 2.2 με 2.7 αλλά πάλι με τα ίδια περίπου errors.
Άβυσσος με λίγα λόγια......

----------


## babis3g

> Παιδια την πατησα .Κατεβασα το τελευταιο firmware εκανα update και δουλευε καλα .Μετα απο 2 ημερες λεω να κανω facctory rest αφου λενε οτι ειναι καλο και εγινε τουβλο .
> Το ανοιγω και δεν αναβει καν το φωτακι της γραμης .Κατεβασα το utility που επαναφερει το firmware αλλα οταν κανω κλικ στο upload λεει invalid ip δηλαδη δεν το βλεπει .
> Καποια ιδεα να το σωσω ?


δεν πατησες το reset κουμπακι για 4-10 δευτερα μονο?
στο pc πρεπει να ειναι συνδεμενο με καλωδιο και επισης πρεπει να του βαλεις στατικη ip


- - - Updated - - -




> @babis3g
> Το θέμα είναι ότι αδυνατώ να κάνω τέτοιον έλεγχο, δεν έχω τις γνώσεις ούτε και την διάθεση, ξέρω όμως ότι είμαι σε προβληματική περιοχή (Καλογρέζα). 
> Το περίεργο είναι ότι και με disable snr  δηλαδή 6 έχω 1500 περίπου error,  στο +5 το είδες στις φώτο το snr πέφτει στο 1 και τα error πολλά, στο +4 το snr  πάει στο 2.2 με 2.7 αλλά πάλι με τα ίδια περίπου errors.
> Άβυσσος με λίγα λόγια......


Δυστυχως η αλλαγη με πτωση του snr (για κερδισμα ταχυτητας) δημιουργει ακομα περισσοτερο θορυβο (αρα πιο πολλα λαθη, και ακομα πτωση του snr ακομα πιο κατω απο αυτο που εχει οριστει, αργο internet, πιθανον buffering, παραπανω crosstalk στην γραμμη, ισως αποσυνδεσεις κλπ) ...
Mην δινεις σημασια παντα στα errors, αν δεν σου κανει προβλημα το internet, ασε το να γραφει
Αφου σε προβληματικη γραμμη θελεις να ριξεις και αλλο το snr πιο κατω απο το 6 που σου εχει ηδη ο παροχος χαμηλα (ο οτε σπανια δινει κατω απο 9) ...
η λυση σου νομιζω ειναι η εξης ...
-Bαλε 2 adsl φιλτρα σε σειρα (απο την μερια του τηλεφωνου) εκει στη πριζα που ειναι συνδεμενο το modem
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...3&d=1443701246
-Μενεις με το snr στο stability με +3, +4 (εκει που σταματαει το snr γραμμης στο 2,7 - 3+ db) για να εχει η γραμμη σου λιγο ακομα ανοχη στο θορυβο (πχ σε μια βροχη, ενα κεραυνο, ενα heavy download κλπ) για να εχεις λιγο παραπανω ταχυτητα που θελεις και μια φορα την βδομαδα περιπου κανεις εσυ ενα χειροκινητο reboot
- βαζεις to stability στο default (θα δουλευει με το snr στο κανονικο που εχει ορισει ο παροχος)
- αρχιζεις να βαζεις το stability στο -1, -2, -3 αν στο μελλον η γραμμη γινει χειροτερα

Δυστυχως (το λεω και πιο πισω) η αλλαγη snr δεν βοηθαει παντα σε ολες τις περιπτωσεις για κερδος ταχυτητας

----------


## Takis_Kal

babis επανεφερα το 1.1.1.2 με τη βοηθεια σου , εκανα reset περασα ρυθμισεις και ολα οκ.
Κανει ομως το εξης ,αν παρεις τηλεφωνο καποιο σταθερο μολις το σηκωσει ο αλλος πεφτει η γραμμη , τηλεφωνο και ιντερνετ εκτος και αν σε παρουν το ιδιο
Λεω να ξαναβαλω το αρχικο 1.1.0.4

----------


## babis3g

> babis επανεφερα το 1.1.1.2 με τη βοηθεια σου , εκανα reset περασα ρυθμισεις και ολα οκ.
> Κανει ομως το εξης ,αν παρεις τηλεφωνο καποιο σταθερο μολις το σηκωσει ο αλλος πεφτει η γραμμη , τηλεφωνο και ιντερνετ εκτος και αν σε παρουν το ιδιο
> Λεω να ξαναβαλω το αρχικο 1.1.0.4


ωραια  :One thumb up: 
μαλλον καποιο θεμα με την γραμμη αν πεφτει το internet σε τηλεφωνημα ...
πρωτα κανε του reset μετα την αναβαθμηση και δες αν κανει ιδιο προβλημα...
αλλιως ... δοκιμασε αλλο φιλτρο, η βαλε 2 σε σειρα
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...3&d=1443701246
τωρα αν στο 1.1.0.4 δεν στο εκανε , δεν ξερω, ξαναδοκιμασε το ... δεν νομιζω να επαθε ζημια το modem ... και καλο ειναι αφου την επαθες μια φορα ... οταν κανεις upgrade/downgrade να βαζεις πρωτα στο pc στατικη

Αναφερε αν κανει το ιδιο με την 1.1.0.4, γιατι με την σειρα μου τα αναφερω και εγω στους αρμοδιους οτι περιεργα συμβαινουν ... αλλα κατα πασα πιθανοτητα, κατι στην γραμμη ...πολυ πιθανον να χαμηλωνει το snr γραμμης, οποτε ριξε μια ματια στα στατιστικα οταν συμβαινει αυτο, αν δειξει κατι

----------


## Takis_Kal

Ένα απλό splitter  έχω ,δεν έχω κάποιο φίλτρο. Ή γραμμή είναι ΟΤΕ ISDN .Δοκιμασα καί άλλο splitter αλλά κάνει τό ίδιο.
Άλλο θέμα τώρα.Οποιο ρουτερ και να βάλω κλειδώνει στα 8192 με attenuation 28 . Προφανώς επιλογή τού ΟΤΕ γιατί πρίν 2 που δούλευε στα12000 περίπου άρχισαν οι αποσυνδεσεις οπότε σε κάποιο προφίλ μέ έβαλαν.Μπορω νά κάνω κάτι να ανεβασω λίγο;

----------


## babis3g

> Ένα απλό splitter  έχω ,δεν έχω κάποιο φίλτρο. Ή γραμμή είναι ΟΤΕ ISDN .Δοκιμασα καί άλλο splitter αλλά κάνει τό ίδιο.
> Άλλο θέμα τώρα.Οποιο ρουτερ και να βάλω κλειδώνει στα 8192 με attenuation 28 . Προφανώς επιλογή τού ΟΤΕ γιατί πρίν 2 που δούλευε στα12000 περίπου άρχισαν οι αποσυνδεσεις οπότε σε κάποιο προφίλ μέ έβαλαν.Μπορω νά κάνω κάτι να ανεβασω λίγο;


για το isdn ok, ευχαριστω καταλαβα

Κλεισε το Dynamic Line Adjustment και ενεργοποιησε το Sstbility Adjustment (dsl settings) και βαλε το stability στο +2, +5, +7 κλπ αναλογα που θα φερει την αναμενομενη ταχυτητα (λογικα +1 στο stability ...  -1 snr target στη γραμμη ... αρα περιπου 1 mbps κερδος ταχυτητας) ... αν δεν βοηθησει αυτο να παει πιο πανω απο 8192, τοτε φαινεται εισαι σε κλειδωμενο profile ... μονο τηλεφωνημα στο παροχο να ανεβασει την ταχυτητα ... σε κλειδωμενο profile δεν νομιζω να βοηθησει αλλαγη snr (και γενικα οχι μονο με τα asus, αλλα αυτο ισχυει σε ολε τα modems που εχουν τετοια ρυθμιση)

----------


## paiktaras

> δεν πατησες το reset κουμπακι για 4-10 δευτερα μονο?
> στο pc πρεπει να ειναι συνδεμενο με καλωδιο και επισης πρεπει να του βαλεις στατικη ip
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Δυστυχως η αλλαγη με πτωση του snr (για κερδισμα ταχυτητας) δημιουργει ακομα περισσοτερο θορυβο (αρα πιο πολλα λαθη, και ακομα πτωση του snr ακομα πιο κατω απο αυτο που εχει οριστει, αργο internet, πιθανον buffering, παραπανω crosstalk στην γραμμη, ισως αποσυνδεσεις κλπ) ...
> Mην δινεις σημασια παντα στα errors, αν δεν σου κανει προβλημα το internet, ασε το να γραφει
> ...


εκανα τις δοκιμές με δύο φίλτρα, χωρίς καθόλου φίλτρο, τίποτα.....η συμπεριφορά είναι όπως ακριβώς με το ένα φίλτρο, καμία διαφορά .Το αφήνουμε εδώ το θέμα.....
Μία ερώτηση ακόμα, μέσα από το interface του modem μπορώ να δω και αν ναι σε ποιο πεδίο αν έχουν γίνει  αποσυνδέσεις ( πόσες και ώρες ? ) ?

----------


## babis3g

> εκανα τις δοκιμές με δύο φίλτρα, χωρίς καθόλου φίλτρο, τίποτα.....η συμπεριφορά είναι όπως ακριβώς με το ένα φίλτρο, καμία διαφορά .Το αφήνουμε εδώ το θέμα.....
> Μία ερώτηση ακόμα, μέσα από το interface του modem μπορώ να δω και αν ναι σε ποιο πεδίο αν έχουν γίνει  αποσυνδέσεις ( πόσες και ώρες ? ) ?


Ναι στο system log > dsl log (φωτο εδω τριτη γραμμη)
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...3&d=1474201928
κοιτας ποση ωρα ειναι επανω η συνδεση ... πχ
αν ανοιξες το modem πριν 2 μερες και λεει μολις 1 day dsl uptime, κατι θα εγινε

Επισης αν κανεις επανακινηση το modem, ισως να σε βοηθησει καλυτερα να κοιταξεις ταυτοχρονα και στο system log > general log που γραφει το συνολο που ειναι πανω το modem ανοιχτο (αυτο βοηθηαει πιο πολυ στην πρωτη αποσυνδεση αν τα συγκρινεις μεταξυ τους) Αν εχεις πολλες αποσυνδεσεις, κρατας στο dsl log> dsl uptime, την ωρα που ειναι επανω και καταλαβαινεις οτι εγινε πριν 1-2-3 ωρες κλπ ... το dsl log ειναι υπευθυνο για ποση ωρα ειναι επανω μονο η συνδεση

----------


## paiktaras

> Ναι στο system log > dsl log (φωτο εδω τριτη γραμμη)
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...3&d=1474201928
> κοιτας ποση ωρα ειναι επανω η συνδεση ... πχ
> αν ανοιξες το modem πριν 2 μερες και λεει μολις 1 day dsl uptime, κατι θα εγινε
> 
> Επισης αν κανεις επανακινηση το modem, ισως να σε βοηθησει καλυτερα να κοιταξεις ταυτοχρονα και στο system log > general log που γραφει το συνολο που ειναι πανω το modem ανοιχτο (αυτο βοηθηαει πιο πολυ στην πρωτη αποσυνδεση αν τα συγκρινεις μεταξυ τους) Αν εχεις πολλες αποσυνδεσεις, κρατας στο dsl log> dsl uptime, την ωρα που ειναι επανω και καταλαβαινεις οτι εγινε πριν 1-2-3 ωρες κλπ ... το dsl log ειναι υπευθυνο για ποση ωρα ειναι επανω μονο η συνδεση


Σωστός!
Οπότε μένω ως έχει με snr γύρω στο 2,5 με 2,8 και εκεί τελικά βγάζω την βελτιστη ταχύτητα του φοβερού νουμερου 6,5 mbs.
Πριν ξεκινήσω το βγάλε βάλε ήταν up 11 ώρες, συνέχεια Δηλαδή από την ώρα που το άνοιξα το πρωί

----------


## babis3g

μακαρι να μεινει ετσι και να μην εχεις προβλημα ...
αλλα οπως ειπα η γραμμη σου εχει θεμα και προφανως σου εχουν κοψει σχεδον την μιση ταχυτητα για πιο σταθεροτητα ... μην περιμενεις και πολλα απο τα οποια modem, καλυτερα θα ηταν να βρεθει τι φταιει για την κατασταση γραμμης σου ...
Οπως το καταλαβα με τη περιπτωση σου, η αλλαγη snr θα σε βοηθησει καλυτερα στο να ανεβασεις snr (χασιμο ταχυτητας) για πιο σταθεροτητα (πιο λιγα λαθη, πιο σταθερο snr) ... αλλα μακαρι να μεινει ετσι η γραμμη και να εχεις αυτο το μικρο κερδος ταχυτητας

εγω με attenuation downstream 35,9 (τιποτενια διαφορα με το δικο σου 36,2) σαν εσενα (δηλαδη περιπου ιδια αποσταση και οι 2 μας απο το ΑΚ) ... και σε επισης σε broadcom γραμμη σαν τι δικη σου ... και με snr 9 db target (οσο πιο ψηλο snr τοσο πιο χαμηλη ταχυτητα) παω στα 13 ... με snr 8 παω στα 14 mbps (εξισου και η φωτο στο link)  .... (εσυ παιζεις στα 6-7 mbps) ... και υποψην ειμαι σε fast path
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...3&d=1452093181
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...3&d=1452093181

ΑΝ ειχα και snr 6 σαν εσενα επρεπε να παω 15+ ... και αν ειχα interleave profile θα πηγαινα αλλα 1 mbps πιο πανω ... οποτε καλο ειναι να βρεις τι φταιει στο μελλον ... δεν ποσταρω για εντυπωση τη φωτο, αλλα για να δεις διαφορα στην ιδια αποσταση και οι 2 ... οποτε δεν νομιζω φταιει το modem

----------


## konstantinos79_pap

> εαν ειναι στο 6, τοτε στο asus θελει +3 (υπο κανονικες προυποθεσεις) μπορει να ειμαι λαθος με το profile, αλλα λογικα καθε 1 στο stability, ειναι 1 στο snr γραμμης
> 
> εχω απαντηση (ηταν κλειστα λογο αργιας για 5-6 μερες)
> 
> στο πρωτο θεμα που ζητει ξανα το pass ... μαλλον ειναι θεμα browser ... πρεπει να παιζεις με firefox? ... σε δοκιμες τους μονο αυτος τους κανει τετοιο θεμα, που υποστηριζουν οτι ειναι λαθος του browser πως κανει αποθηκευσει τα pass
> 
> στο δευτερο θεμα ... δεν μπορουν να εντοπισουν το προβλημα, σε αυτους δεν κολλαει το process ... αν μπορουσες να δωσεις υπο ποιες συνθηκες συμβαινει αυτο πχ test steps, network (αν ειναι lan/wlan) και προπαντος αν εδινες το file setting σου, γιατι μπορει να εχεις καποια ρυθμιση ενεργη (καπου αλλου) που δημιουργει το προβλημα και για αυτο να μην τους κανει θεμα στη μερια τους


Καλησπέρα και ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση έστω και αργοπορημένα!
Όντως με firefox παιζω, οπότε το θεωρω προβλημα του. Επίσης έκανα downgrade απο το beta και δεν μου το εμφανίζει....ψιλά γράμματα.
Για το δεύτερο επειδή έχω επαναφέρει το τελευταίο stable firmware δεν μπορώ να δώσω τα στοιχεία(κρίμα). αν την ξαναβάλω (καθώς βρίσκομαι σε πειραματισμους) θα ενημερώσω ανάλογα.

Γενικά ενώ είμαι πολυ ευχαριστημένος από το ρουτερακι μου έχει βγάλει ενα πρόβλημα που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω...... 
Συνδέεται άριστα με το internet χωρίς λάθη ακόμα ενεξάρτητα αν εχω πειράξει το snr(τα εχω δοκιμάσει και τα 2) χωρίς με ιδιαίτερη σημασία(κάτω από 200 crc τη μέρα)
Τις πρώτες 24-36 ωρες δουλεύει τέλεια. μετά όμως αρχίζουν τα παράξενα. Δηλαδή εμφανίζεται lag στο ανοιγμα σελίδων είτε στο κεντρικό desktop, αλλά πιο πολύ στο laptop. Στην αρχή υπέθεσα οτι φταίνε τα torrents και είπα οτι ενα lag είναι φυσιολογικό, αλλά ακόμα και κλειστό το lag παραμένει(λιγότερο αλλά είναι εκεί)
Στο laptop ειδικά χωρίς καμία ιδιαίτερη απαίτηση αργεί να φορτώσει σελίδες  και μερικές φωρές στο σήμα του wifi βγάζει το κίτρινο τριγωνάκι και δεν εχει καθόλου σύνδεση(μέσα στο log του asus εμφανίζει προσπάθειες να συνδεθεί ανάλογες με τις φορές που βγάζει το τριγωνάκι) Όλα αυτά όμως χωρίς να αποσυγχρονίζει το ρουτερ, αλλά και χωρίς λάθη!!!
Αν του κάνω το ίδιο με τορρεντ ανοιχτό στο desktop πρεπει να βάζω cap στο download στο 250 γιατί αλλιώς το τριγωνάκι είναι μόνιμο στο λαπτοπ(μερικές φορές δεν το σηκώνει ουτε αυτό και το κλείνω τελείως). δοκίμασα ταυτόγχρονα και το κινητό όταν το λαπτοπ εχανε τη συνδεση και δεν είχε κανένα θέμα, επαιζε κανονικά
Αν του κάνω ένα ρεσταρτ όλα ως δια μαγείας εξαφανίζονται και δεν υπάρχει κανένα θέμα. δηλ το λαπτοπ δεν εμφανίζει χάνει συνδεση και συνήθως με αφήνει να κατεβάζω χωρίς κάποιο cap. Φυσικά υπάρχει κάποιο delay αλλά είναι αναμενόμενο αφου ρουφάω τη συνδεση από παντου.
Τέλος σαν πείραμα είπα να επαναφέρω στη ζωή τα παλια μου ρουτερ(585 v8 & TD5136V2). το TD5136V2 αν και το είχα δοκιμάσει μια φορά πριν από 1-2 χρόνια που το είχα πάρει με μια ανανέωση μέχρι και τώρα παίζει τέλεια χωρίς κανένα θέμα και εμφανίζεται κανένα πρόβλημα από τα παραπάνω. Για την ακρίβεια αυτή τη στιγμή κατεβάζω με 800 και σερφάρω στο desktop και στο λαπτοπ βλέπει ο μικρός youtube χωρίς κανενα θέμα, εκτός του φυσιολογικότατου μικρου delay και είναι ήδη στις 2 μέρες! Το μόνο που παρατηρώ είναι αυξημένα CRC up οπου έχει φτάσει τα 11.500.000(λογικά bug) ενώ στο down είναι 60)
έχει κανείς καμία ιδέα τι μπορεί να γίνεται? γιατί η αλήθεια είναι οτι γλυκάθηκα με το πόσο ευχρηστο είναι το asus και με το πείραγμα του snr

----------


## paiktaras

> μακαρι να μεινει ετσι και να μην εχεις προβλημα ...
> αλλα οπως ειπα η γραμμη σου εχει θεμα και προφανως σου εχουν κοψει σχεδον την μιση ταχυτητα για πιο σταθεροτητα ... μην περιμενεις και πολλα απο τα οποια modem, καλυτερα θα ηταν να βρεθει τι φταιει για την κατασταση γραμμης σου ...
> Οπως το καταλαβα με τη περιπτωση σου, η αλλαγη snr θα σε βοηθησει καλυτερα στο να ανεβασεις snr (χασιμο ταχυτητας) για πιο σταθεροτητα (πιο λιγα λαθη, πιο σταθερο snr) ... αλλα μακαρι να μεινει ετσι η γραμμη και να εχεις αυτο το μικρο κερδος ταχυτητας
> 
> εγω με attenuation downstream 35,9 (τιποτενια διαφορα με το δικο σου 36,2) σαν εσενα (δηλαδη περιπου ιδια αποσταση και οι 2 μας απο το ΑΚ) ... και σε επισης σε broadcom γραμμη σαν τι δικη σου ... και με snr 9 db target (οσο πιο ψηλο snr τοσο πιο χαμηλη ταχυτητα) παω στα 13 ... με snr 8 παω στα 14 mbps (εξισου και η φωτο στο link)  .... (εσυ παιζεις στα 6-7 mbps) ... και υποψην ειμαι σε fast path
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...3&d=1452093181
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...3&d=1452093181
> 
> ΑΝ ειχα και snr 6 σαν εσενα επρεπε να παω 15+ ... και αν ειχα interleave profile θα πηγαινα αλλα 1 mbps πιο πανω ... οποτε καλο ειναι να βρεις τι φταιει στο μελλον ... δεν ποσταρω για εντυπωση τη φωτο, αλλα για να δεις διαφορα στην ιδια αποσταση και οι 2 ... οποτε δεν νομιζω φταιει το modem


Tα προβλήματα όπως ανέφερα είναι γνωστά στην Νέα Ιωνία και ειδικά στην γειτονιά μου( Καλογρέζα ), κάνω υπομονή λοιπόν .....λογικά μέσα στον Οκτώβριο πάω inalan ή αν αλλάξει κάτι δραματικά με την οπτική, αναμονή μέχρι του τέλος του χρόνου που θα έχουμε vdsl

----------


## babis3g

> Καλησπέρα και ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση έστω και αργοπορημένα!
> Όντως με firefox παιζω, οπότε το θεωρω προβλημα του. Επίσης έκανα downgrade απο το beta και δεν μου το εμφανίζει....ψιλά γράμματα.
> Για το δεύτερο επειδή έχω επαναφέρει το τελευταίο stable firmware δεν μπορώ να δώσω τα στοιχεία(κρίμα). αν την ξαναβάλω (καθώς βρίσκομαι σε πειραματισμους) θα ενημερώσω ανάλογα.
> 
> Γενικά ενώ είμαι πολυ ευχαριστημένος από το ρουτερακι μου έχει βγάλει ενα πρόβλημα που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω...... 
> Συνδέεται άριστα με το internet χωρίς λάθη ακόμα ενεξάρτητα αν εχω πειράξει το snr(τα εχω δοκιμάσει και τα 2) χωρίς με ιδιαίτερη σημασία(κάτω από 200 crc τη μέρα)
> Τις πρώτες 24-36 ωρες δουλεύει τέλεια. μετά όμως αρχίζουν τα παράξενα. Δηλαδή εμφανίζεται lag στο ανοιγμα σελίδων είτε στο κεντρικό desktop, αλλά πιο πολύ στο laptop. Στην αρχή υπέθεσα οτι φταίνε τα torrents και είπα οτι ενα lag είναι φυσιολογικό, αλλά ακόμα και κλειστό το lag παραμένει(λιγότερο αλλά είναι εκεί)
> Στο laptop ειδικά χωρίς καμία ιδιαίτερη απαίτηση αργεί να φορτώσει σελίδες  και μερικές φωρές στο σήμα του wifi βγάζει το κίτρινο τριγωνάκι και δεν εχει καθόλου σύνδεση(μέσα στο log του asus εμφανίζει προσπάθειες να συνδεθεί ανάλογες με τις φορές που βγάζει το τριγωνάκι) Όλα αυτά όμως χωρίς να αποσυγχρονίζει το ρουτερ, αλλά και χωρίς λάθη!!!
> Αν του κάνω το ίδιο με τορρεντ ανοιχτό στο desktop πρεπει να βάζω cap στο download στο 250 γιατί αλλιώς το τριγωνάκι είναι μόνιμο στο λαπτοπ(μερικές φορές δεν το σηκώνει ουτε αυτό και το κλείνω τελείως). δοκίμασα ταυτόγχρονα και το κινητό όταν το λαπτοπ εχανε τη συνδεση και δεν είχε κανένα θέμα, επαιζε κανονικά
> ...


Εαν εχεις πειραξει το snr ισως για αυτο? μπορει με τις μερες να μπουκωνει (πχ μαζεθει λαθη και πιθανον χασιμο πακετων) ΑΝ εχεις πειραξει το snr, βαλε το default και δες αν κανεις τα ιδια, οπως λεω και σε αλλο φιλο πιο πανω, δεν εχουν ολες οι γραμμες κερδος με πειραγμα του snr

----------


## konstantinos79_pap

> Εαν εχεις πειραξει το snr ισως για αυτο? μπορει με τις μερες να μπουκωνει (πχ μαζεθει λαθη και πιθανον χασιμο πακετων) ΑΝ εχεις πειραξει το snr, βαλε το default και δες αν κανεις τα ιδια, οπως λεω και σε αλλο φιλο πιο πανω, δεν εχουν ολες οι γραμμες κερδος με πειραγμα του snr


Το δοκίμασα με 3 διαφορετικές ρυθμίσεις. με snr +6 , μετά με +3  και default. επίσης οταν ήταν default επαιξα και με το DLA disable /enabled  και πάλι μετα από 2 μέρες τα ίδια....
Πάντως και στις 3 αυτές ρυθμίσεις τα λάθη ηταν πολύ νορμάλ, κάτω από 200 crc τη μερα. αν το εβαζα στο +8 μπορεί να εφτανε και τα 8000 crc χωρίς ομως αποσυνδεση, αλλά το κατέβασα πιο κάτω
δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω. να φταίνε οι DNS? αλλά πάντα μετά από 2 μέρες τουλάχιστον?

----------


## babis3g

ποιο λογισμικο εχεις? δοκιμασε καποιο αλλο, δοκιμασε 2 φιλτρα σε σειρα, στην περιπτωση μου με τα φιλτρα κανει μια μικρη δουλεια

----------


## konstantinos79_pap

> ποιο λογισμικο εχεις? δοκιμασε καποιο αλλο, δοκιμασε 2 φιλτρα σε σειρα, στην περιπτωση μου με τα φιλτρα κανει μια μικρη δουλεια


είχα δοκιμάσει με 2 φίλτρα στο τηλ αλλά δεν εκανε κάποια διαφορά. από λογισμικα εχω δοκιμάσει το αρχικό του, το 1.1.2 beta, το 1.1.2 stable και το τελευταίο beta που είχε δώσει κάποια στιγμή. σε ολα το ίδιο. 
με αλλα 2 ρουτερ της φορθνετ που δοκιμάζω δεν εχει εμφανιστεί κάτι αντίστοιχο.

----------


## babis3g

αυτο το δοκιμασες?
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...15#post5994615
επισης βαλε κανα πολυ πιο παλιο (αν ειναι θεμα λογισμικου) αλλα μηπως κατι στις dsl ρυθμισεις να βοηθησει
Οταν μπουκωνει τα λθη ειναι πολλα? (μηπως υπαρχει χασιμο πακετων) ... βαλε για δοκιμη το stability στο -2 ... αν και παλι κανει προβλημα με ανεβασμενο snr (στο -2) τοτε μαλλον σιγουρα το συγκεκριμενο modem και οχι η γραμμη ... και μαλλον θα μιλησεις με το support

----------


## konstantinos79_pap

> αυτο το δοκιμασες?
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...15#post5994615
> επισης βαλε κανα πολυ πιο παλιο (αν ειναι θεμα λογισμικου) αλλα μηπως κατι στις dsl ρυθμισεις να βοηθησει
> Οταν μπουκωνει τα λθη ειναι πολλα? (μηπως υπαρχει χασιμο πακετων) ... βαλε για δοκιμη το stability στο -2 ... αν και παλι κανει προβλημα με ανεβασμενο snr (στο -2) τοτε μαλλον σιγουρα το συγκεκριμενο modem και οχι η γραμμη ... και μαλλον θα μιλησεις με το support


το εχω δοκιμάσει και αυτό αλλά δεν......γενικά οποιο εχω δοκιμάσει δεν κανει κατι.
απο λάθη δεν ανεβάζει τίποτα οταν αρχίζει να κάνει το θέμ, κυριολεκτικά! και γενικά δεν εμφανίζει κατι που να δείχνει οτι η γραμμή εχει πρόβλημα.Λογικά κάτι παίζει με το wifi. 
από ρυθμίσεις δεν έχω πειραξει κάτι περαν από τα απλά όπως DLA για το snr. τελευταία δοκιμασα και το rga(νομίζω οτι ετσι λεγεται) και δεν αλλαξε κατι
Μάλλον πρέπει να κανει νερά του ρουτερακι. Το TD5136v2 έχει συμπληρώσει 3 μέρες με 96 crc down / 17.000.000 up(Bug υποθέτω....) χωρίς να έχει εμφανιστεί στη γραμμή κάποιο θέμα. 
Λες να το βάλω και να το πάω στο -2?με την asus πως επικοινωνώ για να κοιτάξουν το ρουτερ?
και συγνώμη για το ζάλισμα!

----------


## babis3g

οχι δεν με ζαλιζεις, αν εχει θεμα κοιταξε το, γιατι με default snr εχει θεμα, αλλαξες λογισμικα, δεν πιστευεις φταιει η γραμμη, τα αλλα δεν εχουν θεμα, αρα η συσκευη ... μιλα εδω (αλλα απο βδομαδα περιπου 48 ωρες να σου απαντησουν)
https://vip.asus.com/VIP2/Services/Q...ery?lang=en-us

----------


## konstantinos79_pap

μετα από φουλ 4 μέρες χωρίς θέμα με τη μπακατελα του παροχου, εβαλα το N14U  πάνω. για ενα τεταρτάκι ολα καλά και μόλις ανοιξα να κατεβάσω τορεντ κολησε το σύμπαν(με 300 κατέβαζε ελεος....). 3 φορές δεν μπορούσε να συνδεθεί με το pc επειτα απο ρεσταρτ και τριπλάσιο λαγκ από του παρόχου οταν κατέβαζα με 800 με λαπτοπ ανοιχτο και desktop....
Τους έστειλα mail και ελπίζω να βγάλω ακρη αν και δεν το βλέπω εύκολο

----------


## babis3g

απο οτι καταλαβα ναι μαλλον δεν κανει για την περιπτωση σου, μην ξεχνας οτι απο μνημη ειναι χαμηλο...αλλα και παλι δεν εχω δει πολλα παραπονα απο αλλους, θα δουμε τι θα σου πουν

----------


## konstantinos79_pap

μου απάντησαν από την asus να κάνω ρεσετ και αν δεν διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα να απευθυνθώ από εκεί που το πήρα για διάγνωση και αντικατάσταση αν βρεθεί κάτι. 
Ενημέρωσα οτι εχω κάνει απειρα ρεσετ και αν γίνεται να το στείλω κατευθείαν στην asus καθώς η wind(περασα από εκεί) με ενημέρωσε οτι το στέλνουν στα κεντρικά τους και ελέγχεται εκεί. δεν το στέλνουν στον κατασκευαστή.
Επίσης παρατήρησα οτι η γραμμή μου είναι interleaved στο down και fastpath στο up!! είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό? λογικά δεν πρέπει να επηρεάζει στο πρόβλημα μου.
babis μήπως να κοιτάξω να πάρω κανένα αλλο ρουτερ οπως το n17u? τι προτείνεις μεχρι αυτά τα χρήματα?

----------


## babis3g

Δοκιμασε πολυ παλια λογισμικα (αν εχουν θεμα τα τελευταια) και την καινουρια beta και reset την καθε φορα ... αν κολλαει σε ολα τοτε μαλλον υποψιαζομαι και εγω καποιο θεμα στο συγκεκριμενο
Αν θελεις κατεβασε το λογισμικο απο wind και περνα το ξανα (reset μετα) και το στελνεις παλι πισω

Θα ελεγα να κοιταξεις και το τροφοδοτικο του, δοκιμη με ενα παρομοιο

Τωρα γι αλλο modem οπως το Ν17 που λες και αλλος φιλος μολις βρεθηκε να λεει οτι και αυτος εχει θεμα γιατι τα downloads σταματανε και το internet ... αν ειναι να σου τυχει και σε εσενα η να την παθεις δευτερη φορα ... τι να πω ... ισως οι τελευταιες παρτιδες
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...91#post6020891
αρα θα ελεγα να κοιταξεις κατι αλλο ... σε αυτη τη τιμη το tp link 8960 ειναι φτηνο και με snr tweak μεσω telnet ... το εχουν και αυτο παρα πολλοι και δεν εχω δει καποια ιδιαιτερα παραπονα ... στο link τα λενε ολα απο αλλαγη snr μεχρι καλυτερο αυρματο
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...BB%CE%B9%CE%BF
αλλα σε αυτες τις τιμες μην περιμενεις τα super modems

- - - Updated - - -

για το interleaved στο down & fast στο up ... το εχω δει και σε μερικα αλλα πχ speedport που υποτιθεται ειναι τελειο με τις γραμμες οτε, υπαρχει ενα θεμα επι αυτου (δεν θυμαμαι την συζητηση ποια ακριβως σελιδα, αλλα ειναι μεσα στο 724 topic) αλλα και σε στατιστικα απο εξωτερικο ... ομως δεν αποκλειεται να ειναι και bug του συγκεκριμενου modem

----------


## konstantinos79_pap

από χρήματα ελεγα γυρω στα 70 πανω κατω για αυτό κοιταγα το 17u.
επίσης ελεγα για asus λογω ευκολίας στο πειραγμα του snr χωρίς πολλά πολλά καθώς δεν εχω ιδεα απο telnet κλπ. αυτος ήταν και ο μονος λόγος που το πήρα αλλωστε, εκτός και αν παρω τηλ στη forthnet να ριξουν το snr και να μεινω με το technicolor! χμμμ λες?
σαν τεστ σημερα του εβαλα να παίζει ενα 10ωρο βιντεο στο youtube 1080p χωρίς τιποτα αλλο. κόλαγε ακόμα και στο ανοιγμα απλων σελίδων..... μόλις το εκλεισα ολα καλα. κατι δεν κάνει καλά στο use of bandwith

----------


## babis3g

τι να σου για το Ν17, να μην σε παρω στο λαιμο μου απο την στιγμη που και αλλος φιλος παρουσιαστηκε με το Ν17 και παρομοιο προβλημα, λογικα δεν πρεπει να εχει θεμα, γιατι εχει ddr3 128 ram

Ναι καλη ιδεα να το ζητησεις απο τον παροχο για ακομα πιο χαμηλο snr, οι πιο πολλοι ετσι κανουν, φανταζομαι μεχρι 6 db μπορει να στο καννονισουν

τωρα για το bandwidth αναφερε το στο support, αλλα να ειναι λαθος το bandwidth σε ολα τα λογισμικα που δοκιμασες? και ειδικα αλλοι δεν κανουν ιδιο παραπονο? μαλλον ετυχες σε προβληματικο, βεβαια δεν ειμαι σιγουρος, αλλα ετσι δειχνει, ιδιο προβλημα σε ολα τα λογισμικα

----------


## George978

εμενα εχει την ιδια συμπεριφορα σε win10, σε win7 παιζει χωρις κανενα προβλημα, απλα το αναφερω...ισως να φταιει η ασυρματη καρτα δικτυου που εχω δεν ξερω. Αλλα σε win10 και εμενα σερνεται και λαγκαρει αρκετα μετα απο 4 μερες συνεχους λειτουργιας

----------


## babis3g

Nαι αυτο με τα W10 το εχουν αναφερει και με το dsl ac68 (μερικοι χρηστες εξωτερικο) φαινεται γενικο θεμα με τα asus (στα τελευταια λογισμικα απο οτι καταλαβα) αλλα ο φιλος πιο πανω λεει οτι γινεται και στο lan ... Αν βοηθησει, εμενα στο dsl ac52 με ασυρματο καποια στιγμη κολλαει, αλλα αν αποσυνδεθω και ξανα συνδεθω στο δικτυο ειναι οκ για αρκετες ωρες

----------


## konstantinos79_pap

> εμενα εχει την ιδια συμπεριφορα σε win10, σε win7 παιζει χωρις κανενα προβλημα, απλα το αναφερω...ισως να φταιει η ασυρματη καρτα δικτυου που εχω δεν ξερω. Αλλα σε win10 και εμενα σερνεται και λαγκαρει αρκετα μετα απο 4 μερες συνεχους λειτουργιας


H αλήθεια είναι οτι και εμένα μου το εμφανίζει στο desktop & λαπτοπ με  win 10. κάρτα δικτύου έχουν διαφορετική και τα 2. αρα ίσως να είναι εκεί το θέμα.....στο κινητό είναι ψιλοοκ. δεν το είχα σκεφτεί μέχρι τώρα.....
οχι τίποτα αλλο αλλά το επέστρεψα για ελεγχο στη wind οτι εχει θέμα.

----------


## paiktaras

Μακρά ησυχία στο τόπικ....... πως και δεν έχει βγει update? 
Και κάτι ακόμα, ποια η διαφορά του δικού μας με το DSL-N14U B1 ?

----------


## babis3g

> Μακρά ησυχία στο τόπικ....... πως και δεν έχει βγει update? 
> Και κάτι ακόμα, ποια η διαφορά του δικού μας με το DSL-N14U B1 ?


Για beta υπαρχει η τελευταια (την ξανα βαζω παλι) απο μεσα Αυγουστου
https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...0BD455A9121A5Y
αλλα θα ρωτησω και για τα 2 και πιστευω να μου πουν αυριο

- - - Updated - - -

Δεν ξερω με τι σκεπτικο εβγαλαν παρομοιο ακριβως ... αλλα η διαφορα ειναι μονο οτι το Ν14_Β1 εχει fixed κεραιες, δεν βγαινουν, ολα τα αλλα ειναι ιδια μνημη, λογισμικο, hardware
Οσο για λογισμικο δεν υπαρχει τιποτα για τωρα, προτεραιοτητα στα πιο ακριβα, το πιο τελευταιο σε beta ειναι αυτο στο link του asus web storage

----------


## paiktaras

> Για beta υπαρχει η τελευταια (την ξανα βαζω παλι) απο μεσα Αυγουστου
> https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...0BD455A9121A5Y
> αλλα θα ρωτησω και για τα 2 και πιστευω να μου πουν αυριο
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Δεν ξερω με τι σκεπτικο εβγαλαν παρομοιο ακριβως ... αλλα η διαφορα ειναι μονο οτι το Ν14_Β1 εχει fixed κεραιες, δεν βγαινουν, ολα τα αλλα ειναι ιδια μνημη, λογισμικο, hardware
> Οσο για λογισμικο δεν υπαρχει τιποτα για τωρα, προτεραιοτητα στα πιο ακριβα, το πιο τελευταιο σε beta ειναι αυτο στο link του asus web storage


Μάλιστα..... αν δεις η έκδοση firmware είναι διαφορετική, λες να κάνει και στο δικό μας ?

----------


## babis3g

> Μάλιστα..... αν δεις η έκδοση firmware είναι διαφορετική, λες να κάνει και στο δικό μας ?


ΑΝ και δεν το εχω, οχι δεν νομιζω να σε αφησει να περασεις το λογισμικο απο το Ν14_Β1 στο Ν14 παροτι ειναι σχεδον ιδια, η ακομα και αν ειναι ακριβως ιδια, γιατι στα Asus τα λογισμικα δουλευουν με model id, δοκιμασε το βεβαια δεν χανεις κατι, αλλα δεν νομιζω να σε αφησει να το περασεις

----------


## SoFGR

παιδια μια απλη ερωτησουλα  - εχω λιωσει το search thread και το google 

τελικα παιζει ote tv  με αυτο το ρουτερ ή οχι ? να κανω κοπι παστε  τις ρυθμισεις που βρηκα στο  N17U thread ? 

ειμαι με ZTE 108 και δεν την παλευω καστανο :/

----------


## Takis_Kal

Το παραπανω λινκ δεν δουλευει

----------


## babis3g

Ναι για οτε TV οι ρυθμισεις ειναι ιδιες και στο Ν14, αν δεν παιζει αναβαθμησε λογισμικο & reset
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...57#post5940657

- - - Updated - - -

Ξεχασα στο λινκ ηταν για vdsl ... για το adsl η πρωτη φωτο ετσι
wan transfer modem enable
κανουμε 2ο PVC με 1483 Bridget only llc
bridge και διαλεγουμε το lan (να ειναι καποιο κενο)
vpi/vci 8/36

----------


## paiktaras

> Για beta υπαρχει η τελευταια (την ξανα βαζω παλι) απο μεσα Αυγουστου
> https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...0BD455A9121A5Y
> αλλα θα ρωτησω και για τα 2 και πιστευω να μου πουν αυριο
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Δεν ξερω με τι σκεπτικο εβγαλαν παρομοιο ακριβως ... αλλα η διαφορα ειναι μονο οτι το Ν14_Β1 εχει fixed κεραιες, δεν βγαινουν, ολα τα αλλα ειναι ιδια μνημη, λογισμικο, hardware
> Οσο για λογισμικο δεν υπαρχει τιποτα για τωρα, προτεραιοτητα στα πιο ακριβα, το πιο τελευταιο σε beta ειναι αυτο στο link του asus web storage


Λέω να μην το ρισκάρω και βρεθώ με  μπρικαρισμενο μόντεμ  :Smile:

----------


## SoFGR

> Ναι για οτε TV οι ρυθμισεις ειναι ιδιες και στο Ν14, αν δεν παιζει αναβαθμησε λογισμικο & reset
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...57#post5940657
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Ξεχασα στο λινκ ηταν για vdsl ... για το adsl η πρωτη φωτο ετσι
> wan transfer modem enable
> κανουμε 2ο PVC με 1483 Bridget only llc
> bridge και διαλεγουμε το lan (να ειναι καποιο κενο)
> ...


ευχαριστω πολυ αν και τελικα εκανα step up και εδωσα κατι παραπανω για το ac52  το οποιο τα εχει ολα και συμφερει ! 

σορι για το off topic αλλα θα ηθελα να μαθω τι παιζει με την ακτινοβολια στο wifi. η καρεκλα του Η/Υ ειναι κυριολεκτικα μισο μετρο διπλα απο το ρουτερ και δεν αισθανομαι πολυ ανετα με 4 κεραιες διπλα μου ! θα ορκιζομουνα πως οταν ενεργοποιειται η μπαντα στα 5ghz αυτοματα με πιανουν ημικρανιες και αισθανομαι λιγο ζαλισμενος. μηπως ειναι placebo ?

----------


## babis3g

> ευχαριστω πολυ αν και τελικα εκανα step up και εδωσα κατι παραπανω για το ac52  το οποιο τα εχει ολα και συμφερει ! 
> 
> σορι για το off topic αλλα θα ηθελα να μαθω τι παιζει με την ακτινοβολια στο wifi. η καρεκλα του Η/Υ ειναι κυριολεκτικα μισο μετρο διπλα απο το ρουτερ και δεν αισθανομαι πολυ ανετα με 4 κεραιες διπλα μου ! θα ορκιζομουνα πως οταν ενεργοποιειται η μπαντα στα 5ghz αυτοματα με πιανουν ημικρανιες και αισθανομαι λιγο ζαλισμενος. μηπως ειναι placebo ?


Υποτιθεται τηρει τις προυποθσεις ακτινοβολιας, αλλα ακριβως διπλα με μηχανημα που εχει ειδος ενισχυτη για καλυτερο σημα και 2 μπαντες ανοιχτες και 4 κεραιες, δεν νομιζω να ειναι καλο, οποτε μαλλον εχεις δικιο, κατα εμενα μπορει να φταιει και αυτο ... δεν λεω να δικαιολογησω το Asus αλλα αυτο ισχυει με ολα που εχουν ιδια χαρακτηριστικα και γενικα προφανως με ολα τα ασυρματα, αλλο που επειδη αυτο ισως ειναι πιο ισχυρο μπορει να επιρεαζει πιο πολυ ... εχω δει πολλους (και σε αλλα forum) αλλα και γνωστο μου που ανοιγουν το ασυρματο σπανια ... απομακρυνετο (αλλα αν γινεται μην βαλεις πανω απο 2 μετρα rj11 καλωδιο γιατι μπορει να χανει σημα γραμμης) ... η πηγαινε εσυ πιο μακρυα ... η μην δουλευεις την 5G .. ισως να εισαι πιο ευαισθητος σε τετοια θεματα (ολα αυτα γνωμη μου, μην γινει παρεξηγηση)

----------


## Brainmorf

Έχει φάει σκάλωμα το δικό μου μετά την ενεργοποίηση του QoS (ακόμα και με disable που το έχω τώρα ) και δείχνει συνέχεια το NAT moderate στο XBOX Live ενώ πριν ήταν Open κανονικά. Reset και βλέπουμε

----------


## samantas

Έχω Wind εδώ και 2 περίπου χρόνια, ενώ πληρώνω για 24 μου έρχονται 9 περίπου mbps και λιγότερο από 1 upload (μετρήσεις από το modem). Για modem έχω ένα TD5130 TechniColor της forthnet από το οποίο αντικατέστησα το stock της forthnet με το stock της technicolor που βρήκα σε ένα blog. Παρ'όλα αυτά το modem είναι χάλια, θέλει συνέχεια restart, ορισμένες φορές δεν κάνει portforward, άλλες κόβετε το internet και άλλες αργούν οι σελίδες ν'ανοίξουν. Εδώ και δύο χρόνια ψάχνω ένα modem κάτω από 50€ με usb και openwrt και έτσι έπεσα πάνω στο asus το οποίο βρήκα μέσω skroutz (60€ από Αθήνα) το οποίο έχει η Wind με 35€ μόνο. Οπότε σκεφτόμουν να το πάρω, να σβήσω το λογισμικό της wind και να περάσω το τελευταίο openwrt. Θέλω κάποιος που ίσως να το έχει κάνει να μου πει αν πάει καλά ή αν υπάρχει κάτι καλύτερο σε αυτή την τιμή.

----------


## babis3g

Για το θεμα κλειδωματος πιστευω περιπου το ιδιο θα εισαι και με Ν14, Αν εισαι σε conexant dslam μπορεις να δεις και λιγο πιο χαμηλα
Αν ομως εισαι τυχερος και σηκωνει η γραμμη σου λιγο ακομα χαμηλωμα snr χωρις να εχει προβλημα, η αν δεν εισαι σε κλειδωμενο profile να δεις λιγο πιο πανω ταχυτητα μονο στο download
Για το θεμα τιμης, το παιρνεις απο το μαγαζι wind, του περνας το πιο τελευταιο λογισμικο που εχω ποσταρει (μετα reset) και θα ειναι σαν αυτο με 60 ευρω
Απο οσο ξερω δεν παιρνει openwrt, μονο εργοστασιακο ... εχω καιρο να παρακολουθησω τις εξελιξεις αυτου του μοντελου, οποτε δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν καταφεραν και του εφτιαξαν openwrt ... οποτε δωσε link με το openwrt λογισμικο

Αλλο σε αυτη τη τιμη κοιτας τα tp link d20 /, δ2, 8970 v1 / v3, 9970 και με vdsl, και αν βρεις προσφορα το Ν17

----------


## samantas

https://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/asus/rt-n14u απ'ότι φαίνεται είναι για το rt και όχι το dsl. Κρίμα.

----------


## katsikaki

> Τωρα γι αλλο modem οπως το Ν17 που λες και αλλος φιλος μολις βρεθηκε να λεει οτι και αυτος εχει θεμα γιατι *τα downloads σταματανε και το internet* ... αν ειναι να σου τυχει και σε εσενα η να την παθεις δευτερη φορα ... τι να πω ... ισως οι τελευταιες παρτιδες


καλησπέρα στο forum! νέος κάτοχος του Asus DSL-N14U. Το πήρα το πρωί από Wind, του έκανα αναβάθμιση fw στην τελευταία έκδοση και hard reset για να εξαφανιστούν τα ίχνη της Wind. Το modem δουλεύει με απενεργοποιημένο το Wifi καθώς χρέη Wifi εξυπηρετεί το Xiaomi Mi Router 3.
Δυστυχώς, από την πρώτη στιγμή λειτουργίας του, παρουσιάζεται το εξής πρόβλημα: *όταν κατεβάζω από FTP Server του δικτύου GRNET μετά από 2 λεπτά περίπου σταματάει το download και δεν μου ανοίγουν και οι σελίδες*. Σαν να πέφτει το internet ένα πράγμα. Μετά από 30 seconds περίπου επανέρχεται. Πριν το Asus είχα το κλασσικό ZTE που δίνει η Vodafone και είχα ζητήσει να μου πάνε το SNR Margin από 11 σε 6 όπως και έγινε χωρίς να παρατηρώ κανένα πρόβλημα.
Το νέο modem από ότι φαίνεται δεν "σηκώνει" το 6 για SNR Margin οπότε το πήγα από τις ρυθμίσεις σε 9 και μέχρι στιγμής δεν παρουσιάζει προβλήματα (20 λεπτά μέχρι στιγμής). Καμία πρόταση? Μπορώ να κάνω κάτι ή να αποδεχτώ ότι το συγκεκριμένο modem στην συγκεκριμένη γραμμή "απαιτεί" SNR Margin στο 9?
Επισυνάπτω στατιστικά της γραμμής μου από το ZTE modem αλλά και από το Asus.

----------


## babis3g

Νομιζω δεν επρεπε να σου κανει θεμα ουτε με snr 6, αυτο συμβαινει με το ασυρματο η με καλωδιο ? αν στο κανει σε ασυρματο αλλαξε καναλι ... αν ειναι με καλωδιο, αλλαξε φιλτρο αν εχεις και τηλεφωνο μηπως δεις διαφορα, δοκιμασε την τελευταια beta που εχω η το τελευταιο official, αλλα μετα την αναθμηση θελει reset απο το κουμπακι πισω
Ενεργοποιησε το ESNP στο dsl settings

----------


## katsikaki

> Νομιζω δεν επρεπε να σου κανει θεμα ουτε με snr 6, αυτο συμβαινει με το ασυρματο η με καλωδιο ? αν στο κανει σε ασυρματο αλλαξε καναλι ... αν ειναι με καλωδιο, αλλαξε φιλτρο αν εχεις και τηλεφωνο μηπως δεις


Καταρχήν σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση! Κατά δεύτερον, η συνδεσμολογία μου έχεις ως εξής: έχω το Asus modem το οποίο είναι συνδεδεμένο με την κεντρική πρίζα του ΟΤΕ. Παράλληλα του έχω *απενεργοποιήσει εντελώς το Wifi*. Από το Asus modem φεύγει ένα καλώδιο ethernet και καταλήγει στην θύρα WAN του router Xiaomi Mi Router 3. Στην συνέχεια, το Xiaomi Mi Router 3 προσφέρει το internet στις συσκευές του σπιτιού ενσύρματα και ασύρματα.
Το laptop από το οποίο παρατηρούνται τα παραπάνω συνδέεται ασύρματα. Η συνδεσμολογία αυτή πλην του Asus modem που αγοράστηκε σήμερα είναι η ίδια εδώ και πολλούς μήνες. Επίσης, το Xiaomi Mi Router 3 μου λέει ότι όλα είναι καλά με το Wifi αν πατήσω να κάνει έλεγχο για πιθανά προβλήματα.

----------


## babis3g

Μαλλον το asus δεν παει καλα στη γραμμη σου με χαμηλο snr. Παρε το laptop κοντα στο asus η βγαλε το καλωδιο απο AP και βαλε μονο του το laptop, αν κανει παλι θεμα αλλαξε lan θυρα
Αν παλι θεμα ενεργοποιησε το esnp και αν παλι το ιδιο αλλαξε λογισμικο αν δεις διαφορα (γιατι νομιζω απο λογισμικο σε λογισμικο εχουν διαφορετικα dsl drivers
https://www.asus.com/gr/Networking/D...Desk_Download/
και το πιο τελαυταιο εδω με το espn στο dsl settings που ειναι για τον αποτομο θορυβο γραμμης που ισως βοηθησει
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...15#post5994615
και ανανεωσε πως παει

----------


## katsikaki

> Μαλλον το asus δεν παει καλα στη γραμμη σου με χαμηλο snr. Παρε το laptop κοντα στο asus η βγαλε το καλωδιο απο AP και βαλε μονο του το laptop, αν κανει παλι θεμα αλλαξε lan θυρα
> Αν παλι θεμα ενεργοποιησε το esnp και αν παλι το ιδιο αλλαξε λογισμικο αν δεις διαφορα (γιατι νομιζω απο λογισμικο σε λογισμικο εχουν διαφορετικα dsl drivers
> https://www.asus.com/gr/Networking/D...Desk_Download/
> και το πιο τελαυταιο εδω με το espn στο dsl settings που ειναι για τον αποτομο θορυβο γραμμης που ισως βοηθησει
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...15#post5994615
> και ανανεωσε πως παει


ευχαριστώ πολύ! μόλις τα κάνω θα ενημερώσω  :Smile:

----------


## babis3g

Πριν κανεις αυτα μην ξεχασεις μια απλη αλλαγη φιλτρου, νομιζω το asus εχει ενα μεσα στο κουτι, αλλα και απο μαγαζι 3-4 ευρω εχει και καλο ειναι να εχεις αλλο ενα για αναγκη

----------


## babis3g

UPDATE

Νεο official λογισμικο (θα ανεβει συντομα και στα Asus download pages support & live update web server)
*DSL-N14U_1.1.2.2_17-g00f2807*
https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...F53A38496A7C9Y

changelog

*Spoiler:*




			ASUS DSL-N14U Firmware version 1.1.2.2_17 (This product supports both Annex A and Annex B)



New features:

- Now supports Web History feature(Traffic Manager > Web History).

- Support ASUS router app which make it very easy to monitor and manage router status and client devices and more.

- URL Filter now supports HTTPS sites blocking.

- Guest Network with additional Bandwidth Limiter feature.

- AiCloud > Smart Sync supports additional Provider options, Dropbox/ FTP server/ Samba.

- Support System Log > Active Connections feature.

- New IPTV design for ADSL/ Ethernet WAN.

- QIS now supports Germany ISP ADSL profiles. With specific settings for specific ISP, for both Internet/ IPTV services.

- Now supports URL Filter - White List/ Black List setting.

- Now supports built-in release note info, display if new/ beta firmware detected. With additional Get Beta Firmware option.



Security improvements:

- Enhanced the login authentication strength and fixed CSRF related issues.

- Added protection mechanism for GUI login brute-force attack for login username and password.

- Updated SSH Dropbear from ver.0.52 to ver.2016.73.

- Added authentication checking in HTTP POST packets.

- Fixed LPR buffer overflow issue.

- Fixed Samba Badlock CVE-2016-2110 (Man in the middle attacks possible with NTLMSSP).

- Fixed Samba Badlock CVE-2016-2111 (NETLOGON Spoofing Vulnerability).

- Fixed page redirect/ XSS security related issues.

- Remote DHCP information disclosure.



DSL:

- ADSL WAN (ATM) QIS manual setting list updated,

Add Australia ISP, Dodo (PPPoE).

Add Australia ISP, Dodo (PPPoA).

Add Italy ISP, EOLO.

Add Italy ISP, TIM (PPPoE).

Modify Italy ISP, TIN -> TIM (PPPoA).

Add Greece ISP, Otenet, ADSL+IPTV service.

Add Greece ISP HOL, ADSL+IPTV service.

Add United Kingdom ISP, Origin Broadband.

Add United Kingdom ISP, Kcom.

Add South Africa ISP, Vanilla.

Add South Africa ISP, Imaginet.

Add South Africa ISP option, Other ISP.

Add South Africa ISP, Crystal Web.

Add Iran ISP, Bistnet.

Add Iran ISP, TCT.

Add Iran ISP, Shahrad.

Add Iran ISP, TCI.

Add Iran ISP, Hiweb.

Add Iran ISP, Mci.

Add Iran ISP, Mokhaberat.

Add Iran ISP, Tcmnet.

Add New Zealand ISP, TrustPower.

Add Germany ISP, Deutsche Telekom, ADSL+IPTV service.

Add Germany ISP, Vodafone, ADSL+IPTV service.

Add India ISP, Reliance (PPPoE).

Add India ISP, Reliance (MER).

Add Algeria ISP, Jawab.

Add Poland ISP, Orange.

Add Uganda ISP, PoolDeep.

Add Faroe Islands ISP, Foroya Tele.



Bug fixes and Enhancements:

- Support extended firmware version.

- Added deny ports in the miniupnpd configuration file. Avoid upnp misuse the ports added by other applications.

- Restart upnp when the iptables reserved ports were added or deleted.

- Fine tune IPv6 support, address related issues.

- Extend Parental Controls rule limit from 7 to 32.

- Fixed Bandwidth Limiter upload limit can't work on ATM mode/ buffer overflow issue.

- Fixed QIS(Quick Internet Setup) related issues.

- Add UDP port 68 for WAN DHCP mode.

- Added patch for 3G/4G APN Configuration support.

- HW NAT will false learning when pptp/l2tp client enabled. Now disable hw_nat when pptp/l2tp is enabled and vice versa.

- Default set WPS to PBC mode.

- Fixed various UI related issues.

- ASUS member registration link added.

- Fixed Download Master/ Media Server related issues.

- Support "Connection Status" could auto refresh for PPTP.

- Fixed no default route issue in certain case.

- Redirect to error page as IP conflicting in USB modem mode.

- Fixed after enable AiDisk wizard, FTP Server can't use issue.

- Fixed PPTP server cannot be disabled issue.

- Fixed possible Bandwidth Limiter can’t work after system reboot issue.

- Remove debug message of DDNS retry mechanism.

- Fixed the issue that igmpproxy and udpproxy sometimes not executed issue.

----------


## paiktaras

πολλά νέα πραγματακια και ενδιαφέροντα !!!!
 thanks babis3g!!!!

----------


## PAPAKITOU

Καλημέρα!
Είχα κάτι θέματα με το ρουτερ,  πχ κολλήματα,  ξεκινούσε ένα download και κοβοταν και αρχιζε πάλι και τέτοια.  Και είπα να κάνω ένα reset αφού περάσω το καινούργιο firmware. 
Το περνάω,  κάνω και reset, αλλά δεν μπορώ να μπω στο interface του. 
Δοκίμασα πάλι reset,  τίποτα 
Τι φάση;

----------


## No_spoon

το νεο official περιλαμβανει το esnp που υπηρχε στο τελευταιο beta?

----------


## babis3g

> Καλημέρα!
> Είχα κάτι θέματα με το ρουτερ,  πχ κολλήματα,  ξεκινούσε ένα download και κοβοταν και αρχιζε πάλι και τέτοια.  Και είπα να κάνω ένα reset αφού περάσω το καινούργιο firmware. 
> Το περνάω,  κάνω και reset, αλλά δεν μπορώ να μπω στο interface του. 
> Δοκίμασα πάλι reset,  τίποτα 
> Τι φάση;


Κλεισε και ξανα ανοιξε το pc, δοκιμασε και με καλωδιο και με ασυρματο ... η δοκιμασε αυτη τη σελιδα
http://192.168.1.1/cgi-bin/index2.asp
Μηπως δεν περασε καλα το λογισμικο? ολα τα φωτακια ειναι αναμενα και το power?



> το νεο official περιλαμβανει το esnp που υπηρχε στο τελευταιο beta?


Δεν εχω αυτο το μοντελο, αλλα λογικα ναι, παντως θα τσεκαρω

----------


## PAPAKITOU

> Κλεισε και ξανα ανοιξε το pc, δοκιμασε και με καλωδιο και με ασυρματο ... η δοκιμασε αυτη τη σελιδα
> http://192.168.1.1/cgi-bin/index2.asp
> Μηπως δεν περασε καλα το λογισμικο? ολα τα φωτακια ειναι αναμενα και το power?
> 
> Δεν εχω αυτο το μοντελο, αλλα λογικα ναι, παντως θα τσεκαρω


Καταφερα και μπηκα απο αλλο πισι.
Κατι με το dhcp θα ηταν.
Γιατι εχω σαν main το speedport και απο LAN >LAN εχω βαλει το N14 και δινει απο κει σε pc , wifi κλπ
Και γινανε λιγο μανταρα τα πραγματα και ψαχνομαι παλι τι παει στραβα.
Ο DHCP πρεπει να ειναι κλειστο στο N14?

- - - Updated - - -

Λοιπον αυτο που εκανα μεχρι στιγμης.
Στο speedport που εχω τη γραμμη πανω κανονικα, στο dhcp ορισα 192.168.1.20-192.168.1.49
Στο N14 εκλεισα upnp, dhcp, εβαλα ip address 192.168.1.50
Επειτα στην καρτελα WAN, εβαλα στο Internet Connection, Wan connection type > Bridge (Lan port 1) και δινει ιντερνετ κανονικα .
ΤΟ θεμα ειναι , ειναι σωστο;

----------


## babis3g

Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος με τους συνδιασμους .. το dhcp σε ενα απο τα 2 πρεπει να ειναι κλειστο για πιο απλοποιηση, εκτος αν θελουμε καποιες συγκεκριμενες ρυθμισεις να ειναι ανοιχτο και στα 2, δεν ειναι λαθος, οποτε οπως το εχεις αν παιζει ασε το ετσι

----------


## PAPAKITOU

Καλησπέρα και πάλι. 
Λοιπόν μια βοήθεια γιατί θα το σπάσω :-P
Από WiFi όλα κομπλέ, σε λαν ότι και να συνδέσω το πισί μου και ένα λαπτοπ που δοκίμασα σερνονται και δοκιμάζω να κατεβάσω από ftp και εκεί που ξεκινάει σταματάει το download τελείως. 
Τι είναι αυτό τι μου ξεφεύγει;

----------


## babis3g

Ισως να εχει προβλημα το λογισμικο γιατι εχουν αναφερει 2-3 αλλοι φιλοι οτι ειναι αργο και σε αλλα μοντελα με τα τελευταια λογισμικα ... δοκιμασε στο lan>dhcp server να βαλεις τους dns της google 8.8.8.8 & 8.8.4.4 αν ειναι καλυτερα ... η βαλε παλι το παλιο λογισμικο που δουλευε οκ

----------


## PAPAKITOU

Χμμ.. Παίζει τέτοιο σενάριο ε; 
Με το downgrade δεν θα παίξει κανένα πρόβλημα ; εννοώ είναι ίδια διαδικασία;

----------


## babis3g

Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αλλα αυτο υπολογιζω κατι στο dhcp να επιρεαζει, γιατι συνηθως αν εχει ενα μοντελο προβλημα, επειδη σχεδον ειναι ιδια menu να εχουν και τα αλλα θεμα
πχ
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...34#post6061934
Μπορει ομως να φταιει και η γραμμη, δοκιμασε αλλο φιλτρο και αν εχεις πειραξει το stability adjustment βαλε το στο default για δοκιμη

----------


## PAPAKITOU

Δεν έχω φίλτρα. (voip)  Η γραμμή πυροβολαει...
Θα κάνω κάποιες ακόμη δοκιμές..

----------


## babis3g

> Καλησπέρα και πάλι. 
> Λοιπόν μια βοήθεια γιατί θα το σπάσω :-P
> Από WiFi όλα κομπλέ, σε λαν ότι και να συνδέσω το πισί μου και ένα λαπτοπ που δοκίμασα σερνονται και δοκιμάζω να κατεβάσω από ftp και εκεί που ξεκινάει σταματάει το download τελείως. 
> Τι είναι αυτό τι μου ξεφεύγει;


Αν ακομα εχεις θεμα, πληροφοριακα εχουν βρει ενα προβλημα στο dhcp και θα φτιαχτει σε αργοτερο λογισμικο ... αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν ειναι αυτο που δημιουργει αργο internet στην περιπτωση σου ... μπορει να φταει η γραμμη οποτε κλεινεις το DLA και ενεργοποιηεις το stability adjustment σε -2, -3 μεχρι να παει σταθερα (αν βοηθησει αυτο) ...
παντως αν δεν βρεις ακρη μου ειπαν να στειλεις feedback form (administration > feedback) να το κοιταξουν ... καινε τικ ολα τα τετραγωνακια στο settings files & στο commend box μαζι με το προβλημα, αναφερεις το referred by babis3g που υποτιθεται θα το βρουν πιο ευκολα για εσενα

- - - Updated - - -




> το νεο official περιλαμβανει το esnp που υπηρχε στο τελευταιο beta?


Nαι υπαρχει σιγουρα, το τσεκαρα μαζι τους γιατι δεν το ειχαν αναφερει στο changelog, το ξεχασαν, αλλα υπαρχει και στο τελευταιο official, και απο οτι καταλαβα θα ειναι μονιμο πλεον σε ολα τα επομενα λογισμικα, ευχαριστω

----------


## No_spoon

το εβαλα ηδη

οντως εχει esnp κ απο οτι ειδα εχει και δυνατοτητα update σε beta firmware μεσα απο το ui του

ευχαριστω

----------


## paiktaras

προσπαθώ να συνδεθώ στο ρουτερ μέσω της android εφαρμογής και παρόλο που βάζω σωστά user & pass μου βγάζει συνέχεια failed , τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει ? Ειμαι με το τελευταίο stable firmware στο asus

----------


## babis3g

> προσπαθώ να συνδεθώ στο ρουτερ μέσω της android εφαρμογής και παρόλο που βάζω σωστά user & pass μου βγάζει συνέχεια failed , τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει ? Ειμαι με το τελευταίο stable firmware στο asus


Το ανεφερα και μου λενε οτι δεν βρηκαν προβλημα στο τελευταιο λογισμικο
Μαλιστα μου εδωσαν και οδηγο που βαζω στα Αγγλικα

In my test, I can normally access ASUS Route app from my phone.

How do the user access fail from his phone?



My test steps in DSL-N14U:

1.      Upgrade the new FW and reset to default setting.

2.      QIS setup finish in web browser.

3.      Connect the wireless form my android phone.

4.      Open the ASUS Router app in my phone, and manage the router (DSL-N14U).



 5.      Can normally access the DSL-N14U in the router app.



Οποτε αναβαθμιζεις στο τελευταιο , κανεις reset πατωντας το κουμπακι πισω για 6-10 δευτερα και μετα ολες οι ρυθμισεις απο την αρχη, χωρις back up στην περιπτωση σου

----------


## paiktaras

> Το ανεφερα και μου λενε οτι δεν βρηκαν προβλημα στο τελευταιο λογισμικο
> Μαλιστα μου εδωσαν και οδηγο που βαζω στα Αγγλικα
> 
> In my test, I can normally access ASUS Route app from my phone.
> 
> How do the user access fail from his phone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ευχαριστώ καταρχάς για άλλη μία φορά !
Τα έχω κάνει όλα αυτά , φυσικά και reset αλλά τίποτα , από 192.168.1.1. με user kai pass μπαίνω κανονικά, από την android εφαρμογή με τα ίδια μου βγάζει failed

----------


## babis3g

Δοκιμασες να κανεις log out απο την μια συσκευη (πχ το pc απο το 192.168.1.1) και μετα απο 5 λεπτα (για πιο σιγουρα) να δοκιμασεις απο το app? το λεω γιατι τσεκαρησαν και δεν βρηκαν προβλημα (οπως δειχνω την απαντηση τους πιο πανω, αυτοι μπαινουν κανονικα) και επισης (βασικο) στα Asus δεν γινεται να εχουμε προσβαση απο 2 συσκευες ταυτοχρονα, η πρωτη εχει προτερεοτητα στο μενου
Οποτε κανε log out απο τη μια συσκευη (αν ξεχασες να κανεις log out) και ξαναδοκιμασε μετα απο λιγο με το app
Kαι μου ξανα αναφερεις αν ειναι αυτο

- - - Updated - - -

επισης το αλλο που μπορω να σκεφτω ειναι στο administration> system, μηπως στο Allow only specified IP address εχεις βαλει καποιες ip, γιατι αν το ενεργοποιησεις μονο οι συσκευες που εβαλες θα μπορυν να κανουν log in, οχι οι αλλες (και αυτες απο μια συσκευη τη φορα παλι)

----------


## paiktaras

> Δοκιμασες να κανεις log out απο την μια συσκευη (πχ το pc απο το 192.168.1.1) και μετα απο 5 λεπτα (για πιο σιγουρα) να δοκιμασεις απο το app? το λεω γιατι τσεκαρησαν και δεν βρηκαν προβλημα (οπως δειχνω την απαντηση τους πιο πανω, αυτοι μπαινουν κανονικα) και επισης (βασικο) στα Asus δεν γινεται να εχουμε προσβαση απο 2 συσκευες ταυτοχρονα, η πρωτη εχει προτερεοτητα στο μενου
> Οποτε κανε log out απο τη μια συσκευη (αν ξεχασες να κανεις log out) και ξαναδοκιμασε μετα απο λιγο με το app
> Kαι μου ξανα αναφερεις αν ειναι αυτο
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> επισης το αλλο που μπορω να σκεφτω ειναι στο administration> system, μηπως στο Allow only specified IP address εχεις βαλει καποιες ip, γιατι αν το ενεργοποιησεις μονο οι συσκευες που εβαλες θα μπορυν να κανουν log in, οχι οι αλλες (και αυτες απο μια συσκευη τη φορα παλι)


Θα τα δω αυτά που αναφέρεις το απόγευμα και θα ενημερώσω!

----------


## paiktaras

τελικά με σβήσιμο του wifi στην εφαρμογή και πέρασμα ξανά του password δούλεψε η εφαρμογή  :Smile:

----------


## ptoube

Αν κάποιος ξέρει....
Θέλω να χρησιμοποιήσω το n14u σαν print server ασύρματο. Να συνδεσω τον εκτυπωτή με USB στο Asus και το Asus να συνδεθεί ασύρματα στο Fritz που έχω σα βασικό ρουτερ, για να μπορω να τυπωσω στον εκτυπωτή απο οποιοδήποτε pc του δικτυου που συνδεέται μέσω WiFi με το fritz
Γίνετε;
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## babis3g

ΑΝ βαλεις το Ν14 σαν σκετο modem
http://www.asus.com/au/support/FAQ/1015722/
και το fritz να κανει το κανονικο routing  (dhcp, wifi, print κλπ) τοτε το fritz θα δουλευει κανονικα οπως ηταν και πριν, πλην δεν θα κανει την γραμμη

----------


## ptoube

Εγώ θέλω το Fritz να χειρίζεται και τη γραμμή και το routing. Το Asus μόνο να παίρνει το σήμα από τον εκτυπωτή και να το στέλνει ασύρματα στο Fritz. Στο Asus δε θα έχω γραμμή πάνω, μόνο τον εκτυπωτή. Γίνετε;

----------


## babis3g

Θα το ρωτησω αν γινεται, γιατι μεσω lan δεν νομιζω να δουλεψει το printer, τα Αsus για εκτυπωση θελουν χρηση usb και δεν νομιζω να υποστηριζουν repater σε ασυρματο για να το στειλει σε αλλο ασυρματο
Αν ομως το fritz η ο εκτυπωτης εχει WDS (εχουν ομως πιο χαμηλη ασφαλεια) ισως να γινεται, πιστευω να μου πουν συντομα (αυριο)

----------


## ptoube

Ανακεφαλαιωνω:
Lexmark συνδέεται με usb στο Asus
Asus συνδέεται ασύρματα στο Fritz το οποίο είναι modem και router.
Οι υπολογιστές βλέπουν τον εκτυπωτή μεσά στο δίκτυο του Fritz και μπορούν να τυπώσουν.
Thnx αναμενω με αγωνιά:-)

----------


## babis3g

Ευχαριστω δεν ειμαι σιγουρος ασυρματα γιατι τα Asus modems δεν εχουν repeater / Ap / bridge, αρα δεν γινεται να συνδεθουν ασυρματα με αλλο router (εκτος αν εχουν WDS)
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...63#post6064063
 αλλα θα ρωτησω μηπως ξερουν καποια αλλη λυση

- - - Updated - - -

H απαντηση που πηρα ειναι η εξης (οπως την φανταζομουν αλλα εδωσαν λιγο παραπνω λεπτομερειες)

Αν δεν μπορεις με καλωδιο, τοτε το WDS ειναι ο μονος τροπος εφοσον το fritzbox υποστηριζει αυτη τη ρυθμιση...
Αλλα ΑΝ και το WDS δεν δουλεψει τοτε δεν ειναι κατι λαθος ουτε στο Asus ουτε στο fritzbox
Δες το παρακτω link για διευκρινισεις
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wirele...ibution_system



> WDS may be incompatible between different products (even occasionally from the same vendor) since the IEEE 802.11-1999 standard does not define how to construct any such implementations or how stations interact to arrange for exchanging frames of this format.


με λιγα λογια μπορει να υπαρχει ασυμβατοτητα ακομα και στα ιδια chipsets & την ιδια μαρκα

H Αsus προτινει να συνδεσεις to Ν14 / fritzbox μεσω καλωδιου και στο Ν14 βαζεις το ιδιο IP subnet που εχει το fritzbox
Aκολουθουν οι ευχαριστιες τους

----------


## ptoube

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ πολύ!
Καλώδιο δε μπορώ να ρίξω γιατί είναι μεγάλη η απόσταση οπότε μάλλον θα πρέπει να βρω άλλον εκτυπωτή που να υποστηρίζει WiFi. Η να μεταφέρω τον εκτυπωτή δίπλα στο Fritz....

----------


## Vasilis 07

Μετά την τελευταία αναβάθμιση στο download σέρνεται πραγματικά (δεν ολοκληρώνει ούτε αρχείο μερικών mb). Τι να φταίει και τι να κοιτάξω-πειράξω ?

----------


## babis3g

> Μετά την τελευταία αναβάθμιση στο download σέρνεται πραγματικά (δεν ολοκληρώνει ούτε αρχείο μερικών mb). Τι να φταίει και τι να κοιτάξω-πειράξω ?


Πιθανες λυσεις (δεν ειναι με σειρα, απλα οτι σε βολευει πρωτο δοκιμαζεις)
-Δοκιμασε reset πατωντας το κουμπακι πισω για 6-10 δευτερα και οι ρυθμισεις ξανα απο την αρχη χειροκινητα
-Ενεργοποιησε το esnp
-απενεργοποισε το DLA
-στο lan>dhcp server βαλε χειροκινητα dns της google η του παροχου
-ενεργοποιησε το stability adjustment και βαλε το στο -2
-αλλαξε adsl φιλτρο, μπορει να εχει θεμα

----------


## Vasilis 07

1) Έκανα restore factory defaults μέσα από το interface του, αμέσως μετά το update. έχει διαφορά από το να πατήσω το reset button ?

2) ADSL φίλτρο δεν υπάρχει. Το καλώδιο πάει κατευθείαν σε πρίζα.

3) Είναι εφικτό να γυρίσω στο παλαιότερο firmware ?

----------


## babis3g

Κοιτα και τις  dsl ρυθμισεις που ειπα μηπως φταει η γραμμη και εκει στο dhcp μηπως εχει bug
Ναι μπορεις να γυρισεις σε παλαιοτερο αν νομιζεις οτι φταινε τα λογισμικα, γιατι σθνηθως εχουν αλλο dsl driver, αλλα καλο ειναι να γινει παλι reset
πιο πισω εχω πολλες beta (αν δουλεθουν ακομα τα link) και επισης στο asus download pages
Ναι καποιες φορες παιζει ρολο γιατι αν πατηθει το reset για καποια δευτερα μπορει πχ να καθαρισει καλυτερα την μνημη σε καποιες παλιες αποθηκευμενες ρυθμισεις

----------


## Vasilis 07

Και reset έγινε αλλά το αποτέλεσμα το ίδιο. Είδα σε προηγούμενες σελίδες ότι το ίδιο πρόβλημα το έχουν και άλλοι, άρα πάω σε downgrade. Ποιό να περάσω και να υπάρχει εύκαιρο το link ?

----------


## babis3g

> Και reset έγινε αλλά το αποτέλεσμα το ίδιο. Είδα σε προηγούμενες σελίδες ότι το ίδιο πρόβλημα το έχουν και άλλοι, άρα πάω σε downgrade. Ποιό να περάσω και να υπάρχει εύκαιρο το link ?


Δεν εχω annex B να σου πω ποιο λογισμικο ειναι καλο αλλα πιο πισω εχω πολλα beta (αν δουλευουν ακομα τα link) και στο asus download pages
https://www.asus.com/Networking/DSLN...Desk_Download/
Δoκιμασε τις αλλαγες που ειπα στο dsl settings, βγαλε το φιλτρο για δοκιμη και δωσε log να το αναφερω, αν βοηθησουν να βρουν τι γινεται, ωστε να εχεις τις τελευταιες ρυθμισεις

----------


## Vasilis 07

Annex A είναι.

Φίλτρο είπα και χθες δεν χρησιμοποιώ.

Για Vodafone (Hol) ποια να περάσω από εδώ https://statheri.vodafone.gr/support...gia-windows-xp

----------


## babis3g

ααα οκ μου γραφουν πολλοι και επισης απο εξωτερικο και ξεχασα, Ισως να εδειξες λαθος link, αυτο ειναι για IP ... δεν χρειαζεται αυτο στο Asus, στα pc αφηνεις την IP στο αυτοματο
Αν θελεις να εχεις στατικες IP για καποιον λογο νομιζω ειναι καλυτερα να πας στο lan>dhcp>Manually Assigned IP around the DHCP list (στα pc ειναι καλυτερα στο αυτοματο με αυτο το τροπο) και βαζεις απο εκει στατικη στις συσκευες, reboot ολες τις συσκευες & το modem και πρεπει να ειναι οκ

----------


## Vasilis 07

Εκεί που λες να βάλω χειροκινητα dns του παροχου τι θα βάλω ?

----------


## babis3g

δεν θυμαμαι τους dns της voda/hol, θα τους βρεις στο system log σου
πχ (υποψην ειναι του οτε αυτοι στο παραδειγμα)



> 2011-01-01 02:02:02 syslog: local  IP address 94..χχ.χχ.χχ
> 2011-01-01 02:02:02 syslog: remote IP address 80.106.χχχ.χχ.χχ
> 2011-01-01 02:02:02 syslog: primary   DNS address *212.205.212.205*
> 2011-01-01 02:02:02 syslog: secondary DNS address *195.170.0.1*
> 2011-01-01 02:02:02 dnsmasq[3574]: started, version 2.75 cachesize 150


αλλα δοκιμασε της google 8.8.8.8 & 8.8.4.4
αλλα κοιτα και τις IP μηπως εκει ειναι το λαθος, βαλε τα για δοκιμη ολες τις συσκεθες στο αυτοματο για δοκιμη και επανακινηση ολα

----------


## Vasilis 07

Για να κάνω downgrade είναι η ίδια διαδικασία και επιλέγω όπιο firmware θέλω ?

----------


## babis3g

οποιο λογισμικο θελεις βαζεις, δεν υπαρχει προβλημα, η ιδια διακικασια ειναι ειτε update ειτε downgrade

----------


## Vasilis 07

Πέρασα το v9.1.2.1_4 (το οποίο δεν το είχα περάσει ποτέ) και το αποτέλεσμα στο download είναι το ίδιο. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι συμβαίνει.

----------


## babis3g

σε ποιο site προσπαθεις να κατεβασεις ? η σε ολα ειναι ετσι?
εδω πχ παλι πεφτει?
http://speedtest.ftp.otenet.gr/
Αν ειναι με ασυρματα δοκιμασε αλλα καναλια, βαλε Channel bandwidth στο 20, αν ειναι με καλωδιο δοκιμασε διαφορετικες dsl settings, ενεργοπιηση του ensp, stability adjustment στο -2

----------


## Vasilis 07

Έκανα όλες τις ρυθμίσεις μετά το downgrade. Αρχεία ακόμα και 30ΜΒ δεν τα ολοκληρώνει. Λέει για 7' αλλά στην πορεία γίνονται corrupt.

----------


## babis3g

Δοκιμασε αλλο modem αν κανει τα ιδια, αν ναι τοτε η γραμμη σιγουρα, αν οχι, τοτε...
αφου εχεις αλλαξει λογισμικα και παλι το ιδιο, δοκιμασες ολες τις επισημανσεις που ειπα, στο ftp οτε παλι κοβει, πολυ πιθανον να εχεις προβληματικο modem, θα σου ζηταγα τα στατιστικα αλλα αφου δοκιμασες dsl ρυθμισεις /stability esnp, τοτε δεν βλεπω αλλη λogo απο το αν ειναι προβληματικο, γιατι αν ηταν λογιμσικο θα εφτιαχνε με αλλο πιο παλιο πχ αυτο που ειχες πριν & δουλευε οκ

----------


## Vasilis 07

Πριν γίνει update δεν είχα θέμα. Να βάλω άλλους LAN drivers ? 

https://downloadcenter.intel.com/dow...Windows-7-?v=t

Οι τελευταίοι αυτοί είναι ?

----------


## babis3g

Δεν ξερω, σιγουρα μαλλον ειναι αναλογα την NIC καρτα, εγω πχ πηγαινα στην broadcom για αναβαθμηση γιατι η μου ειναι broadcom...
παντως θα ελεγα να ανοιξεις ticket με το support, γιατι δεν εχω αλλες ιδεες τι μπορει να φταιει
https://vip.asus.com/VIP2/Services/Q...ery?lang=en-us
και να τους πεις οτι πριν την αναβαθμηση ηταν οκ (καταλαβα εγω λαθος οτι δεν ηταν) αρα κατι με τα λογισμικα

- - - Updated - - -

και κατι αλλο, αφου πριν την αναβαθμηση δουλευε οκ, βαλε το λογισμικο που ειχες πριν (κανεις reset μετα το downgrade για να αποφυγεις το προβλημα να περασει σε αυτην που ειχες πριν, και φυσικα οι ρυθμισεις απο την αρχη)
Αν παλι εχει προβλημα το παλιο λογισμικο που ειχες πριν με reset και ξανα οι ρυθμισεις απο την αρχη, ισως να εχει προβλημα η γραμμη
Αν οχι προβλημα στο λογισμικο του τελευταιου η αυτου που δοκιμασες την αναβαθμηση

----------


## Vasilis 07

Έβαλα την 1112 (πριν αυτή είχα σε beta) και το modem δουλεύει μια χαρά. Σχεδόν 2 μέρες άσκοπα πειράματα και αλλαγές. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση ισχύει το ότι δουλεύει σωστά δεν το πειράζουμε.

----------


## babis3g

Oκ ευχαριστω για το update, θα το αναφερω, ισως να μην βρουνε τι φταιει χωρις logs, αλλα να το εχουν υποψην

----------


## Vasilis 07

1η φορά αντιμετώπισα τέτοιο θέμα με modem (να μπαίνει σε σελίδες κανονικά αλλά να "μπουκώνει" στο κατέβασμα). Για να κατεβάσει την έκδοση 11.12 που του πέρασα χρειάστηκε 5' για αρχείο 17ΜΒ!!!. Tα 2 προηγούμενα updates περάστηκαν απροβλημάτιστα. Το μόνο που δεν πείραξα ήταν οι lan drivers, αλλά γενικά έχω φρέσκια εγκατάσταση (format μέσα Οκτώβρη) και το πιθανότερο είναι να μην έχουν βγει πιο πρόσφατοι. Μελλοντικά ίσως να ξανά-ασχοληθώ, αν δεν έχω τίποτα καλύτερο να κάνω  :Laughing:

----------


## babis3g

> Έβαλα την 1112 (πριν αυτή είχα σε beta) και το modem δουλεύει μια χαρά. Σχεδόν 2 μέρες άσκοπα πειράματα και αλλαγές. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση ισχύει το ότι δουλεύει σωστά δεν το πειράζουμε.





> Oκ ευχαριστω για το update, θα το αναφερω, ισως να μην βρουνε τι φταιει χωρις logs, αλλα να το εχουν υποψην


Οπως ειπαμε αν δουλεθει κατι δεν πειραζεται ... 

ομως το ανεφερα και μου λενε το εξης
ΑΝ ξαντυχει θεμα σε μελλοντικο λογιμικο, κλεισε to DLA και βαλε το stability adjustment στο disable (νομιζω το ειχα πει και εγω αλλα δεν επιασε αυτο το κοπλο)
ΑΝ παλι με αυτο τον τροπο εχεις θεμα ... βαζεις ενα απλο usb, πας στο administration feedback και ενργοποιεις το Enable DSL Line Diagnostic, βαλε το να γραψει περιπου 1-4 ωρες
επισης κανεις τικ ολα τα μικρα τετραγωνακια στα settings
στο commend box γραφεις το προβλημα και επισης referred by babis3g
οταν τελειωσει θα σταλει αυτοματα σε αυτους
και μου στελνεις μυνημα οτι τελειωσε το γραψιμο γραμμης να τους ειδοποιησω

-------------------------------

για ολους, σε λιγο θα ανεβασω καινουριο λογισμικο ... πρεπει να κανω ενα επιγον θελημα αλλα δεν θα αργησω

----------


## giogio

Καλημερα στους φιλους του φορουμ εχω και εγω το ιδιο μηχανακι και θα ηθελα να ρωτησω πως θα το κανω να δουλευει σαν μοντεμ μονο και σαν router θελω να βαλω το tplink c20i τι πρεπει να απενεργοποησω απο το asus?

----------


## babis3g

> Καλημερα στους φιλους του φορουμ εχω και εγω το ιδιο μηχανακι και θα ηθελα να ρωτησω πως θα το κανω να δουλευει σαν μοντεμ μονο και σαν router θελω να βαλω το tplink c20i τι πρεπει να απενεργοποησω απο το asus?


Μεγεια ... με εναν απο τους 2 τροπους θα εισαι οκ
http://www.asus.com/au/support/FAQ/1015722/

----------


## giogio

> Μεγεια ... με εναν απο τους 2 τροπους θα εισαι οκ
> http://www.asus.com/au/support/FAQ/1015722/


Σε ευχαριστω μπαμπη προκαταβολικα..αξιζει να το κανω αυτο η να βαλω και το dual band router και να παιζουνε μαζι?

----------


## babis3g

> Σε ευχαριστω μπαμπη προκαταβολικα..αξιζει να το κανω αυτο η να βαλω και το dual band router και να παιζουνε μαζι?


Aν εννοεις να εχεις και το ασυρματο του Asus, απο εσενα εξαρταται, αν εισαι τοσο προχωριμενος με τα δυκτιακα και μπορεις να κανεις πατενετες με το DHCP η να βαλεις ιδια SSID (ονοματα) σε ολα τα ασυρματα τοτε λογικα θα ειναι οκ και οι συσκευες θα κλειδωνουν σε οποιο εχει καλυτερο σημα (παιζει ρολο και η καρτα συσκευων και το roaming τους)

----------


## giogio

> Aν εννοεις να εχεις και το ασυρματο του Asus, απο εσενα εξαρταται, αν εισαι τοσο προχωριμενος με τα δυκτιακα και μπορεις να κανεις πατενετες με το DHCP η να βαλεις ιδια SSID (ονοματα) σε ολα τα ασυρματα τοτε λογικα θα ειναι οκ και οι συσκευες θα κλειδωνουν σε οποιο εχει καλυτερο σημα (παιζει ρολο και η καρτα συσκευων και το roaming τους)


Ενταξει αυτο θα κανω γιατι το tplink παιζει και στα 5ghz και το transfer rate ασυρματα ειναι στα 733mbs μαζι με τα 2.4 ghz του tplink και εχω δει αρκετη διαφορα στο ανοιγμα σελιδων κτλ.

- - - Updated - - -




> Οπως ειπαμε αν δουλεθει κατι δεν πειραζεται ... 
> 
> ομως το ανεφερα και μου λενε το εξης
> ΑΝ ξαντυχει θεμα σε μελλοντικο λογιμικο, κλεισε to DLA και βαλε το stability adjustment στο disable (νομιζω το ειχα πει και εγω αλλα δεν επιασε αυτο το κοπλο)
> ΑΝ παλι με αυτο τον τροπο εχεις θεμα ... βαζεις ενα απλο usb, πας στο administration feedback και ενργοποιεις το Enable DSL Line Diagnostic, βαλε το να γραψει περιπου 1-4 ωρες
> επισης κανεις τικ ολα τα μικρα τετραγωνακια στα settings
> στο commend box γραφεις το προβλημα και επισης referred by babis3g
> οταν τελειωσει θα σταλει αυτοματα σε αυτους
> και μου στελνεις μυνημα οτι τελειωσε το γραψιμο γραμμης να τους ειδοποιησω
> ...


Το καινουργιο λογισμικο σημερα θα το ανεβασεις; γιατι εδω http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...age=1&count=23 δεν βλεπω κατι καινουργιο.

----------


## babis3g

ΕΔΩ & ΤΩΡΑ απο τους πρωτους που το εχετε παγκοσμια  :Razz:  σε λιγο θα το ανεβασω και αλλου

*Νεο λογισμικο DSL-N14U_9.1.2.3_0-geec3211*
https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...9BA0ED0D2F6ECY
Η σελιδα μπορει να θελει μερικα refrsesh, η αν δεν υπαρχει δοκιμαζετε αργοτερα
Δυστυχως δεν μου εδωσαν changelog
Δειτε σαν Χριστουγενιατικο δωρο
Γνωμη μου ενα reset μετα την αναβθμηση για καλη λειτουργηκοτητα ειναι καλη ιδεα αν μπορειτε να κανετε

----------


## giogio

> ΕΔΩ & ΤΩΡΑ απο τους πρωτους που το εχετε παγκοσμια  σε λιγο θα το ανεβασω και αλλου
> 
> *Νεο λογισμικο DSL-N14U_9.1.2.3_0-geec3211*
> https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...9BA0ED0D2F6ECY
> Η σελιδα μπορει να θελει μερικα refrsesh, η αν δεν υπαρχει δοκιμαζετε αργοτερα
> Δυστυχως δεν μου εδωσαν changelog
> Δειτε σαν Χριστουγενιατικο δωρο
> Γνωμη μου ενα reset μετα την αναβθμηση για καλη λειτουργηκοτητα ειναι καλη ιδεα αν μπορειτε να κανετε


Ωραιος ο μπαμπης Ευχαριστουμε!!! :Smile:

----------


## paiktaras

Mόλις το πέρασα, δείχνει να λειτουργεί  :Smile:

----------


## babis3g

> 1η φορά αντιμετώπισα τέτοιο θέμα με modem (να μπαίνει σε σελίδες κανονικά αλλά να "μπουκώνει" στο κατέβασμα). Για να κατεβάσει την έκδοση 11.12 που του πέρασα χρειάστηκε 5' για αρχείο 17ΜΒ!!!. Tα 2 προηγούμενα updates περάστηκαν απροβλημάτιστα. Το μόνο που δεν πείραξα ήταν οι lan drivers, αλλά γενικά έχω φρέσκια εγκατάσταση (format μέσα Οκτώβρη) και το πιθανότερο είναι να μην έχουν βγει πιο πρόσφατοι. Μελλοντικά ίσως να ξανά-ασχοληθώ, αν δεν έχω τίποτα καλύτερο να κάνω


επανερχομαι, αφου εχεις την 1.1.1.2 και παει οκ, ασε το ετσι ... αν μελλοντικα ξανα ασχοληθεις, κοιτα και παιξε με την ρυθμιση με το Rx AGC GAIN Adjustment, γιατι καποιος φιλος απο εξωτερικο, ανεφερε οτι μπορει να εχει θεμα εκει, αλλα ξανα λεω αφου δουλευει δεν πειραζεται, γιατι μπορει να μην φταει ουτε το AGC Gain ... μονο για μελλοντικα αν...

----------


## paiktaras

Μπάμπη μήπως βρήκες κανένα changelog της τελευταίας ?

----------


## babis3g

> Μπάμπη μήπως βρήκες κανένα changelog της τελευταίας ?


οχι δεν μου εδωσαν αυτη τη φορα, μου ειπαν μονο οτι υπαρχουν fix που εχουν αναφερθει απο χρηστες, αλλα σιγουρα αξιζει να την περασουμε οσοι εχουμε χρονο η θελουμε να εχουμε το ποιο τελευταιο λογισμικο

----------


## giogio

Καλησπερα χρονια πολλα σε ολους, ξερουμε πως μπορω να απενεργοποιησω το trellis στο συγκεκριμενο modem;Aυτη η επιλογη υπαρχει στο us robotics 9108 και στο sagem fast 2404 και γινεται μεσω dmt toοl απο οτι ειδα αφου το εκανα στην πραξη.Στο asus υπαρχει τετοια επιλογη μεσα στο μενου?

----------


## babis3g

> Καλησπερα χρονια πολλα σε ολους, ξερουμε πως μπορω να απενεργοποιησω το trellis στο συγκεκριμενο modem;Aυτη η επιλογη υπαρχει στο us robotics 9108 και στο sagem fast 2404 και γινεται μεσω dmt toοl απο οτι ειδα αφου το εκανα στην πραξη.Στο asus υπαρχει τετοια επιλογη μεσα στο μενου?


Οχι δεν υπαρχει τετοια επιλογη, θα ρωτησω απο βδομαδα που θα ξανα ανοιξουν αν παρω κανα telnet

----------


## giogio

> Οχι δεν υπαρχει τετοια επιλογη, θα ρωτησω απο βδομαδα που θα ξανα ανοιξουν αν παρω κανα telnet


Εντάξει αναμένω νέα σου

----------


## babis3g

Η εντολη για το trellis μεσω telnet ειναι
_wan dmt2 set tcm [on/off]_ 
Aν δεν κρατησει την μνημη μετα απο επανακινηση, η να πιασει, τοτε μπορει να θελεις και την εντολη
_adsl close
adsl open_
ετσι θα κανει ξανα επανασυχρονισμο με τα καινουρια δεδομενα, χωρις να κλεισει ολο το modem
Yποψην αυτη η ρυθμιση μπορει να εχει διαφορα απο modem σε modem / dslam μην περιμενεις (αλλα μπορει) ιδια δεδομενα με το αλλο modem που δοκιμασες ... πχ οταν εκλεινα το trellis σε broadcom εχανα 2-3 mbps, με αλλο οχι

----------


## matelas

Πως τα παέι με το wifi το συγκεκριμένο router; Έχει καλή εμβέλεια;

Επίσης οι κεραίες είναι αποσπώμενες;

----------


## babis3g

> Πως τα παέι με το wifi το συγκεκριμένο router; Έχει καλή εμβέλεια;
> 
> Επίσης οι κεραίες είναι αποσπώμενες;


Για το ασυρματο περιμενε καποιος που το εχει να σου πει την γνωμη του

Το Ν14 εχει αποσπωμενες
http://www.asus.com/Networking/DSLN14U/specifications/



> Antenna Detachable 2 dBi antenna x 2


Το Ν14_B1 δεν βγαινουν
http://www.asus.com/Networking/DSL-N...pecifications/



> Antenna Fixed 2 dBi antenna x 2

----------


## paiktaras

> Πως τα παέι με το wifi το συγκεκριμένο router; Έχει καλή εμβέλεια;
> 
> Επίσης οι κεραίες είναι αποσπώμενες;


κοίτα, σε σχέση με thomson tg585 v7 που είχα πριν, το σήμα του asus είναι λίιιιιγο καλύτερο

- - - Updated - - -

babis, μία ερώτηση ακόμα καθότι άσχετος....
Πως μπορώ από την android εφαρμογή να ΄΄βλέπω΄΄ το μοντεμ εκτός δικτύου μου φυσικά.
Πάω να κάνω login με τα σωστά στοιχεία αλλά δεν συνδέεται , στο ddns εχει περάσει διευθυνση αυτόματα και το remote connection ειναι on

----------


## babis3g

Mε το router app νομιζω γινεται και εκτος δικτυου, δες εδω
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...s.aihome&hl=en
βλεπω χτες βγηκε καποια καινουρια εκδοση
Αν δεν πιανει πες μου ποιο λογισμικο εχεις να το αναφερω

και επισης με οποια συσκευη με τον τροπο εδω
https://www.asus.com/support/faq/1000926/
αλλα καλο ειναι να εχεις στατικη ip (το ddns φαινεται οκ) αν δεν εχεις την καθε φορα που θα επανασυνχρονισει το modem θα πρεπει να ξερεις την wan ip

----------


## paiktaras

> Mε το router app νομιζω γινεται και εκτος δικτυου, δες εδω
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...s.aihome&hl=en
> βλεπω χτες βγηκε καποια καινουρια εκδοση
> Αν δεν πιανει πες μου ποιο λογισμικο εχεις να το αναφερω
> 
> και επισης με οποια συσκευη με τον τροπο εδω
> https://www.asus.com/support/faq/1000926/
> αλλα καλο ειναι να εχεις στατικη ip (το ddns φαινεται οκ) αν δεν εχεις την καθε φορα που θα επανασυνχρονισει το modem θα πρεπει να ξερεις την wan ip


με την τελευταία είμαι, αλλά όταν πχ κλείνω το wifi και πάω να ΄΄δω΄΄ μέσω data δεν συνδέεται .
Η δεύτερη λύση που αναφέρεις είναι πιο αξιόπιστη αλλά δεν έχω στατική ip . Εξηγησέ  μου αν θες την 2η παράγραφο σου, δεν κατάλαβα σχεδόν τίποτα  :Smile:

----------


## babis3g

> με την τελευταία είμαι, αλλά όταν πχ κλείνω το wifi και πάω να ΄΄δω΄΄ μέσω data δεν συνδέεται .
> Η δεύτερη λύση που αναφέρεις είναι πιο αξιόπιστη αλλά δεν έχω στατική ip . Εξηγησέ  μου αν θες την 2η παράγραφο σου, δεν κατάλαβα σχεδόν τίποτα


Δεν καταλαβα μεσω data τι εννοεις, θελει να εισαι συνδεμενος σε ασυρματο νομιζω, αν ξεσυνδεθεις ισως για αυτο να μην βλεπεις?
Δεν εχω android / iphone για να σου πω με πιο ακριβια, γιατι δεν χρησιμοποιω τετοια ρυθμιση

Στη δευτερη λυση για στατικη πας στο wan > ddns και επιλεγεις καποιον που να ειναι δωραν απο τους servers (εχει και η Asus) οταν κανεις account θα δωσουν καποια στατικη
Αλλιως για dynamic βρισκεις απο εδω την ip
http://whatismyipaddress.com/
η κοιτας στο network map στη σφαιρα με το διχτυ που λεει wap ip
(αν γινει αποσυνδεση η επανκινηση του modem θα αλλαξει η ip εφοσν εχεις απο τον παροχο dynamic, οποτε θα πρεπει να ξαναβρεις την καινουρια ip...
και μετα ενεργοποιεις το wan access απο το modem στο link που εδωσα απο το Asus support

----------


## giogio

> Η εντολη για το trellis μεσω telnet ειναι
> _wan dmt2 set tcm [on/off]_ 
> Aν δεν κρατησει την μνημη μετα απο επανακινηση, η να πιασει, τοτε μπορει να θελεις και την εντολη
> _adsl close
> adsl open_
> ετσι θα κανει ξανα επανασυχρονισμο με τα καινουρια δεδομενα, χωρις να κλεισει ολο το modem
> Yποψην αυτη η ρυθμιση μπορει να εχει διαφορα απο modem σε modem / dslam μην περιμενεις (αλλα μπορει) ιδια δεδομενα με το αλλο modem που δοκιμασες ... πχ οταν εκλεινα το trellis σε broadcom εχανα 2-3 mbps, με αλλο οχι


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ θα το κάνω και θα ενημερώσω το θέμα.Μολις το έκανα πιανει και δεν κάνει επαννεκινηση και ούτε αποσυνδεση με την εντολή wan dmt2 set tcm off απλά κλείνει το trellis αν το βάλω on ανοίγει κανονικα.Η ταχύτητα παραμένει η ίδια είτε off είτε on

----------


## babis3g

κλεισε το rellis ... βαλε του τις εντολες να ξανασυνχρονισει, η βγαλε το καλωδιο απο την πριζα και ξανα βαλε το ...  πολυ πιθανον να εκλεισε το trellιs αλλα να θελει επανακινηση το dsl part (μονο) για να παρει τα καινουρια δεδομενα και για αυτο να μην αλλαξε κατι με trellis on/off ... μπορει ομως τα συγκεκριμενα mediatek chipset να μην κανουν διαφορα

----------


## giogio

> κλεισε το rellis ... βαλε του τις εντολες να ξανασυνχρονισει, η βγαλε το καλωδιο απο την πριζα και ξανα βαλε το ...  πολυ πιθανον να εκλεισε το trellιs αλλα να θελει επανακινηση το dsl part (μονο) για να παρει τα καινουρια δεδομενα και για αυτο να μην αλλαξε κατι με trellis on/off ... μπορει ομως τα συγκεκριμενα mediatek chipset να μην κανουν διαφορα


Τελικά με trellis off χάνει 2-3 mb είχες δικιο

----------


## babis3g

> Τελικά με trellis off χάνει 2-3 mb είχες δικιο


αυτο που ειχα δικιο ηταν δοκιμασμενο παλια με broadcom (σε broadcom dslam που ηδη ειμαι) αρα και στα Asus εχει σχεδον την ιδια διαφορα στην ταχυτητα το trellis, ευχαριστω για την δοκιμη

----------


## giogio

> αυτο που ειχα δικιο ηταν δοκιμασμενο παλια με broadcom (σε broadcom dslam που ηδη ειμαι) αρα και στα Asus εχει σχεδον την ιδια διαφορα στην ταχυτητα το trellis, ευχαριστω για την δοκιμη


Εγώ σε ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες,εχω αυτό το ρούτερ tplink c20i θέλω να μου πεις αν το έχω συνδέσει  σωστά με το μοντεμ έχω βάλει ένα ethernet καλώδιο στη θέση lan του asus και την άλλη άκρη στου ρούτερ το tplink στη θέση την μπλε που λέει internet εν συνεχεία μπήκα στην καρτέλα του ρούτερ εκανα το setup άνοιξα τις 2 μπάντες 2.4 5.0 ghz έβαλα το όνομα των δικτύων πέρασα και τα κλειδιά για το ασύρματο του ρούτερ με το ίδιο του asus και αυτό ήταν όλο και συνδέθηκα κανόνικα οπότε θέλω μπαινω με το asus η με το tplink είναι σωστή η διαδικασία αυτή τα έκανα σωστά?

----------


## babis3g

> Εγώ σε ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες,εχω αυτό το ρούτερ tplink c20i θέλω να μου πεις αν το έχω συνδέσει  σωστά με το μοντεμ έχω βάλει ένα ethernet καλώδιο στη θέση lan του asus και την άλλη άκρη στου ρούτερ το tplink στη θέση την μπλε που λέει internet εν συνεχεία μπήκα στην καρτέλα του ρούτερ εκανα το setup άνοιξα τις 2 μπάντες 2.4 5.0 ghz έβαλα το όνομα των δικτύων πέρασα και τα κλειδιά για το ασύρματο του ρούτερ με το ίδιο του asus και αυτό ήταν όλο και συνδέθηκα κανόνικα οπότε θέλω μπαινω με το asus η με το tplink είναι σωστή η διαδικασία αυτή τα έκανα σωστά?


σωστα φαινεται ναι αν δεν σου κανει προβλημα, απο οτι καταλαβα εχεις το tp link σαν AP μονο ... αν σου κανει προβλημα κλεινεις το dhcp στο tp link, αλλα αν δεν εχεις θεμα δεν πειραζεις τιποτα για τωρα

----------


## giogio

> σωστα φαινεται ναι αν δεν σου κανει προβλημα, απο οτι καταλαβα εχεις το tp link σαν AP μονο ... αν σου κανει προβλημα κλεινεις το dhcp στο tp link, αλλα αν δεν εχεις θεμα δεν πειραζεις τιποτα για τωρα


Ωραία σε ευχαριστώ και παλι..Όχι δεν έχω θέματα με το dhcp μία χαρά δουλεύει ειναι ανοιχτό και στο Asus και στο tplink

----------


## nik187

Καλησπερα και χρονια σας πολλα.
Εχω και εγω το συγκεκριμενο router asus dsl-n14u με το τελευταιο firmware 1.2.3.0.
Στις θυρες Ethernet LAN εχω πανω δυο συσκευες. 
Στην μια ενα power line το οποιο τροφοδοτει αλλα δυο στα οποια ειναι συνδεδεμενα ο υπολογιστης και ενα android tvbox
Και στην αλλη ενα  mag250 με το οποιο βλεπω σχεδον ολη μερα IPTV.
το θεμα ειναι οτι οταν ανοιξω το pc η το tvbox και αρχιζω να κατεβαζω κατι κολλαει η IPTV.
Υπαρχει τροπος να δωσω προτεραιοτητα στην μια θυρα που εχω την IPTV ωστε να μην με κοβει ;
Οταν ομως δεν εχω ανοιχτο το mag250 να τραβανε  ολο το bandwidth οι αλλες συσκευες που θα ειναι συνδεδεμενες πανω ;
Εχω vodafone 24 ADSL
H ταχυτητα μου αναλογα τις ωρες ειναι μεταξυ 1.2 με 1.6 mb

----------


## babis3g

To QoS δεν πιανει, αν βρεις τις mac? η τις IP? και να δοκιμασεις απο εκει προτεραιοτητα? Αν δεν πιανει να το τσεκαρω μαζι τους αλλα απο βδομαδα με το καλο γιατι ειναι κλειστα Σ/Κ και γιορτες

----------


## nik187

Να σου πω την αλήθεια με την Mac δε δοκίμασα. Θα των τσεκάρω και θα σου πω.
Από βδομάδα μάλλον.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## babis3g

Καλη χρονια, εδω αν βοηθησει
https://www.asus.com/support/faq/113967/
Ισως το Ν14 να μην εχει δυνατη μνημη (για τις 2 ταυτοχρονα χρησεις που κανεις) θα προσπαθησω να μαθω

----------


## hara75gr

> Καλησπερα και χρονια σας πολλα.
> Εχω και εγω το συγκεκριμενο router asus dsl-n14u με το τελευταιο firmware 1.2.3.0...


Τι firmware είναι αυτό? Το 1.1.2.2_17 δεν είναι το τελευταίο stable? Που το βρήκες?

----------


## nik187

> ΕΔΩ & ΤΩΡΑ απο τους πρωτους που το εχετε παγκοσμια  σε λιγο θα το ανεβασω και αλλου
> 
> *Νεο λογισμικο DSL-N14U_9.1.2.3_0-geec3211*
> https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...9BA0ED0D2F6ECY
> Η σελιδα μπορει να θελει μερικα refrsesh, η αν δεν υπαρχει δοκιμαζετε αργοτερα
> Δυστυχως δεν μου εδωσαν changelog
> Δειτε σαν Χριστουγενιατικο δωρο
> Γνωμη μου ενα reset μετα την αναβθμηση για καλη λειτουργηκοτητα ειναι καλη ιδεα αν μπορειτε να κανετε






> Τι firmware είναι αυτό? Το 1.1.2.2_17 δεν είναι το τελευταίο stable? Που το βρήκες?


Απο τον φιλο μας το 
babis3g

----------


## hara75gr

> Καλησπερα και χρονια σας πολλα.
> Εχω και εγω το συγκεκριμενο router asus dsl-n14u με το τελευταιο firmware 1.2.3.0.


Αν είχες βάλει και το 9άρι μπροστά, να καταλάβω ότι μιλάς για beta δε θα ρωτούσα, το ίδιο έχω κι εγώ!

----------


## nik187

> Αν είχες βάλει και το 9άρι μπροστά, να καταλάβω ότι μιλάς για beta δε θα ρωτούσα, το ίδιο έχω κι εγώ!


Sorry φιλε μου.....
Το εφαγα !!!!

----------


## Sacred

καλησπερα και καλη χρονια.εχω το παρακατω προβλημα παιδια,καθε μερα το ρουτερ γυρναει σε rescue mode.γνωριζει καποιος κατι???

----------


## paiktaras

@babis3g θα σε μαλώσω  :Smile:  Βγήκε νέο firmware και δεν μας ενημέρωσες !!!!!!


Firmware version 1.1.2.2_17-g00f2807 (This product supports both Annex A and Annex B)
- Release Note - 

New features:
- Now supports Web History feature(Traffic Manager > Web History).
- Support ASUS router app which make it very easy to monitor and manage router status and client devices and more.
- URL Filter now supports HTTPS sites blocking.
- Guest Network with additional Bandwidth Limiter feature.
- AiCloud > Smart Sync supports additional Provider options, Dropbox/ FTP server/ Samba.
- Support System Log > Active Connections feature.
- Support LAN > Switch Control > Enable Jumbo Frame feature.
- New IPTV design for xDSL/ Ethernet WAN.
- QIS now supports Germany ISP VDSL/ADSL profiles. With specific settings for specific ISP, for both Internet/ IPTV services.
- Now supports URL Filter - White List/ Black List setting.
- Now supports built-in release note info, display if new/ beta firmware detected. With additional Get Beta Firmware option.

Security improvements:
- Enhanced the login authentication strength and fixed CSRF related issues.
- Added protection mechanism for GUI login brute-force attack for login username and password.
- Updated SSH Dropbear from ver.0.52 to ver.2016.73.
- Added authentication checking in HTTP POST packets.
- Fixed LPR buffer overflow issue.
- Fixed Samba Badlock CVE-2016-2110 (Man in the middle attacks possible with NTLMSSP).
- Fixed Samba Badlock CVE-2016-2111 (NETLOGON Spoofing Vulnerability).
- Fixed page redirect/ XSS security related issues.
- Remote DHCP information disclosure.

DSL:
- Refined upstream line attenuation value under VDSL mode.
- Enable G.INP by default.
- Fixed possible call trace issue occurred when switch from ADSL to VDSL.
- ADSL WAN (ATM) QIS manual setting list updated,
Add Australia ISP, Dodo (PPPoE).
Add Australia ISP, Dodo (PPPoA).
Add Italy ISP, EOLO.
Add Italy ISP, TIM (PPPoE).
Modify Italy ISP, TIN -> TIM (PPPoA).
Add Greece ISP, Otenet, ADSL+IPTV service.
Add Greece ISP HOL, ADSL+IPTV service.
Add United Kingdom ISP, Origin Broadband.
Add United Kingdom ISP, Kcom.
Add South Africa ISP, Vanilla.
Add South Africa ISP, Imaginet.
Add South Africa ISP option, Other ISP.
Add South Africa ISP, Crystal Web.
Add Iran ISP, Bistnet.
Add Iran ISP, TCT.
Add Iran ISP, Shahrad.
Add Iran ISP, TCI.
Add Iran ISP, Hiweb.
Add Iran ISP, Mci.
Add Iran ISP, Mokhaberat.
Add Iran ISP, Tcmnet.
Add New Zealand ISP, TrustPower.
Add Germany ISP, Deutsche Telekom, ADSL+IPTV service.
Add Germany ISP, Vodafone, ADSL+IPTV service.
Add India ISP, Reliance (PPPoE).
Add India ISP, Reliance (MER).
Add Algeria ISP, Jawab.
Add Poland ISP, Orange.
Add Uganda ISP, PoolDeep.
Add Faroe Islands ISP, Foroya Tele.
- VDSL WAN (PTM) QIS manual setting list updated,
Add Finland ISP, Partel.
Add India ISP, Dataone.
Add Finland ISP, DNA.
Add Italy ISP, TIM.
Add Australia ISP, Skymesh (NBN).
Add Australia ISP, HabourISP (NBN).
Add Australia ISP, iiNet (Automatic IP)(NBN).
Add Australia ISP, iiNet (PPPoE)(VLAN ID 10).
Add Australia ISP, NBN (PPPoE).
Add Australia ISP, NBN (Automatic IP).
Add South Africa ISP, Afrihost (VLAN ID 835).
Add South Africa ISP, Afrihost (no VLAN ID).
Add South Africa ISP, Telkom Internet - do Elite (VLAN ID 835).
Add South Africa ISP, Telkom Internet - do Elite (no VLAN ID).
Add South Africa ISP, Axxess (VLAN ID 835).
Add South Africa ISP, Axxess (no VLAN ID).
Add Australia ISP, Telstra (Static IP).
Add Australia ISP, Telstra (Automatic IP).

Bug fixes and Enhancements:
- Support extended firmware version.
- Applied HW NAT patch, fixed false learning in NAT between LAN to LAN port.
- Added deny ports in the miniupnpd configuration file. Avoid upnp misuse the ports added by other applications.
- Restart upnp when the iptables reserved ports were added or deleted.
- Fine tune IPv6 support, address related issues.
- Extend Parental Controls rule limit from 7 to 32.
- Fixed Bandwidth Limiter upload limit can't work on PTM/ATM mode/ buffer overflow issue.
- Fixed QIS(Quick Internet Setup) related issues.
- Add UDP port 68 for WAN DHCP mode.
- Fixed share PVC issue.
- Added patch for 3G/4G APN Configuration support.
- HW NAT will false learning when pptp/l2tp client enabled. Now disable hw_nat when pptp/l2tp is enabled and vice versa.
- Default set WPS to PBC mode.
- Fixed OpenVPN cannot login when account duplicated with Samba/FTP account.
- Fixed various UI related issues.
- WiFi driver module updated.
- ASUS member registration link added.
- Fixed various Wi-Fi related issues.
- Added host-uniq option for ISP Vodafone in Italy.
- Fixed Download Master/ Media Server related issues.
- Support "Connection Status" could auto refresh for PPTP.
- Show all supported 5G channels when bandwidth is auto(20/40/80).
- OpenVPN client, create directory to avoid save certificate failed.
- Fixed no default route issue in certain case.
- Redirect to error page as IP conflicting in USB modem mode.
- Enhance IPTV playback streaming quality.
- Fixed after enable AiDisk wizard, FTP Server can't use issue.
- Fixed PPTP server cannot be disabled issue.
- Fixed possible Bandwidth Limiter can’t work after system reboot issue.
- Remove debug message of DDNS retry mechanism.
- Fixed the issue that igmpproxy and udpproxy sometimes not executed issue.

----------


## babis3g

Ναι μαλωσε με  :Smile:  ... δεν ειδα για το official, παντως το πιο τελευταιο ειναι αυτο (πληροφοριακα) σε μορφη betas
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...73#post6078073

----------


## paiktaras

> Τι firmware είναι αυτό? Το 1.1.2.2_17 δεν είναι το τελευταίο stable? Που το βρήκες?


άθλιο λογισμικό , σε εμένα μπούκωνε συνεχεια,οπότε γύρισα στο 1.2.3.0 που τα πράγματα είναι πολύ καλύτερα !

----------


## hara75gr

Στο τελευταίο stable 1.1.2.2_17-g00f2807, υπάρχει θέμα με την αυτόματη ανάθεση IPs σε άλλες συσκευές που δεν υπήρχε πριν(ειδικά σε Asus routers). Το πρόσεξε άλλος ή μόνο σε μένα συμβαίνει?

----------


## Brainmorf

> Στο τελευταίο stable 1.1.2.2_17-g00f2807, υπάρχει θέμα με την αυτόματη ανάθεση IPs σε άλλες συσκευές που δεν υπήρχε πριν(ειδικά σε Asus routers). Το πρόσεξε άλλος ή μόνο σε μένα συμβαίνει?


Κανένα πρόβλημα προς το παρόν με automatic IP στο τελευταίο stable firmware. Έγινε reset στο modem όταν πέρασες το επόμενο υλικολογισμικό;

----------


## panos7

καλημερα και απο μενα. ειπα να παρω δοκιμαστικα αυτο Modem/router λογω του οτι μπορεις να πειραξεις το snr απο το gui.
Πειραζοντας το ειδα οτι εχει αρνητικες τιμες και θετικες. ομολογω οτι μπερδευτικα λιγο...οταν εβαζα αρνητικες τιμες ο συγχρονισμος επεφτε...για να καταληξω στην τιμη +10 οπου συγχρονιζω Max (14.000 περιπου κατι με προηγουμενο modem εχω παει 19400 περιπου). ειναι σωστη η ρυθμιση; ειναι ριψοκινδυνη για πολλα errors; αυτο αποτυπωνεται στο CRC στο DSL LOG;

επισης σεταρα το ddns μεσω asus.com με domain xxxxxx.asus.comm.com
το ερωτημα ειναι πως θα εχω remote access απο το Pc της δουλειας πχ; γιατι οταν το χτυπαω εχω timeout...

ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων...

----------


## babis3g

> καλημερα και απο μενα. ειπα να παρω δοκιμαστικα αυτο Modem/router λογω του οτι μπορεις να πειραξεις το snr απο το gui.
> Πειραζοντας το ειδα οτι εχει αρνητικες τιμες και θετικες. ομολογω οτι μπερδευτικα λιγο...οταν εβαζα αρνητικες τιμες ο συγχρονισμος επεφτε...για να καταληξω στην τιμη +10 οπου συγχρονιζω Max (14.000 περιπου κατι με προηγουμενο modem εχω παει 19400 περιπου). ειναι σωστη η ρυθμιση; ειναι ριψοκινδυνη για πολλα errors; αυτο αποτυπωνεται στο CRC στο DSL LOG;
> 
> επισης σεταρα το ddns μεσω asus.com με domain xxxxxx.asus.comm.com
> το ερωτημα ειναι πως θα εχω remote access απο το Pc της δουλειας πχ; γιατι οταν το χτυπαω εχω timeout...
> 
> ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων...


για το snr με αρνητικα, χαμηλωνει ταχυτητα για  σταθεροτητα, με θετικα για πιο ταχυτητα ... για το θεμα που το αλλο κλειδωνε πιο πολυ (και μιλας για μεγαλη διαφορα, μηπως πλεον σου αλλαξαν profile? αν μπορεις ξανα βαλε το αλλο τωρα επανω να δεις ποσο παει
Η μηπως οταν εβαλες το stability adjustment στο Asus, ξανα ανοιξες το Dynamic Line Adjustment? γιατι αυτο πρεπει να μεινει disable

Παντα οταν κατεβαζουμνε το snr, ναι εχει πολυ πιο πολλα λαθη, μπορει να κανει αργο internet και πολλες φορες αποσυνδεσεις
Αυτα τα βλεπεις στο CRC (οπως ειπες) και στο dsl uptime

Για να μπεις remote, νομιζω ειναι γραμμενο πιο πισω, αλλα εχει και η Asus οδηγο εδω
https://www.asus.com/support/faq/1000926/
Να προσξεις στο τελος με τον αστερισκο να βαλεις και την σωστη διεευθυνση  http://[WAN IP]:8080 στο μηχανημα που θα δοκιμασεις την προσβαση
Μερικοι λενε οτι παιρνουν και μεσω vpn, αλλα δεν εχω δοκιμασει ποτε

----------


## panos7

> για το snr με αρνητικα, χαμηλωνει ταχυτητα για  σταθεροτητα, με θετικα για πιο ταχυτητα ... για το θεμα που το αλλο κλειδωνε πιο πολυ (και μιλας για μεγαλη διαφορα, μηπως πλεον σου αλλαξαν profile? αν μπορεις ξανα βαλε το αλλο τωρα επανω να δεις ποσο παει
> Η μηπως οταν εβαλες το stability adjustment στο Asus, ξανα ανοιξες το Dynamic Line Adjustment? γιατι αυτο πρεπει να μεινει disable
> 
> Παντα οταν κατεβαζουμνε το snr, ναι εχει πολυ πιο πολλα λαθη, μπορει να κανει αργο internet και πολλες φορες αποσυνδεσεις
> Αυτα τα βλεπεις στο CRC (οπως ειπες) και στο dsl uptime
> 
> Για να μπεις remote, νομιζω ειναι γραμμενο πιο πισω, αλλα εχει και η Asus οδηγο εδω
> https://www.asus.com/support/faq/1000926/
> Να προσξεις στο τελος με τον αστερισκο να βαλεις και την σωστη διεευθυνση  http://[WAN IP]:8080 στο μηχανημα που θα δοκιμασεις την προσβαση
> Μερικοι λενε οτι παιρνουν και μεσω vpn, αλλα δεν εχω δοκιμασει ποτε


καταφερα να μπω απο τη δουλεια μεσω ddns, ειχα ενεργοποιησει το wan και απλα ξεχναγα το 8080 στο τελος.
ποσταρω τα στατιστικα της γραμμης να μου πεις τη γνωμη σου
το snr επισημαινω παλι ειναι στο +10

----------


## babis3g

Aν στη συγκεκριμενη συσκευη σου δινει προσβαση και χωρις το 8080 εισαι οκ ... καλα κλειδωνει, εχει λιγο λαθη (crc) δηλαδη για 6 ωρες ειναι πολλα (μπορει λογω βροχης) αλλα αν δεν σου κανει θεμα με αργο internet, ασε το ετσι για τωρα

----------


## panos7

> Aν στη συγκεκριμενη συσκευη σου δινει προσβαση και χωρις το 8080 εισαι οκ ... καλα κλειδωνει, εχει λιγο λαθη (crc) δηλαδη για 6 ωρες ειναι πολλα (μπορει λογω βροχης) αλλα αν δεν σου κανει θεμα με αργο internet, ασε το ετσι για τωρα


δεν παρατηρησα κατι σε αργοπορια.
σε torrent ανεβηκα παρα πολυ απο 1,2-1,3 max πηγα 1,7-1,8 max και χτυπησα 2,0 Mb σε ενα μεγαλο αρχειο που κατεβαζα απο google server

----------


## ifaigios

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, χθες παρέλαβα το συγκεκριμένο ρουτεράκι από τη Wind, προς αντικατάσταση του άθλιου CellPipe 7130 της HOL. Είμαι περίπου 2 km από το κέντρο αλλά η γραμμή μου είναι σχετικά σταθερή, ποτέ δεν είχα αποσυγχρονισμούς ή πολύ θόρυβο. Με το CellPipe είχα γύρω στα *43dB* Downstream Attenuation, κλειδωμένο SNR στα 9dB, και συγχρονισμό max 6Mbps. Προς μεγάλη μου έκπληξη, το N14U αποφάσισε ότι πλέον το attenuation της γραμμής είναι μόλις *31dB* (!) και με το τελευταίο beta firmware (thanks @babis3g) και λίγο SNR tweaking κατάφερα να φτάσω τα 9Mbps σταθερά.



Φυσικά είμαι υπέρ-ευχαριστημένος με την κατά 50% αύξηση στην ταχύτητα, αλλά λέτε να υπάρχει δυνατότητα με αυτά τα στατιστικά να ανέβει κι άλλο; Αν ανεβάσω το stability adjustment στα 10dB συγχρονίζει στα 10,5Mbps αλλά ανεβαίνουν δραματικά τα CRC errors και έχω packet loss οπότε δεν είναι βιώσιμο.

By the way, γιατί το SNR Margin στο DSL Log φαίνεται να παραμένει κολλημένο κοντά στα 9dB, όσο και να ορίζω το stability adjustment; Δε θα έπρεπε να μεταβάλλεται αντίστοιχα;

----------


## babis3g

Μεγεια & καλοριζικο ...
Για το θεμα attenuation απο modem σε modem διαφερουν γιατι το καθενα κανει τους υπολογισμους διαφορετικα ... ομως εχει μεγαλη διαφορα και δεν ξερω το cellpipe για να πω ποσο αξιοπιστο ειναι ...
Αν εχεις και καποιο αλλο modem να το βαλεις επανω για δοκιμη (οταν δανιστεις καποιο) να δουμε τι λεει και αυτο ...  Λογικα παντως δεν νομιζω να πεφτει πολυ εξω το Ν14

Για την ταχυτητα, αν το cellpipe μετραει σωστα, τοτε η γραμμη δεν παει πιο πανω ... αν το Ν14 μετραει σωστα, τοτε η γραμμη παει πιο πανω αλλα δεν μπορεις να κανεις κατι περισσοτερο απο το modem, πρεπει να παρεις τηλεφωνο τον παροχο να σου αλλαξει profile
Δες εδω (θεωρητικα παντα) το attenuation
http://www.adslgr.com/features/adsl_calculator.php

Για το θεμα που το snr μενει κοντα στα 9 db, νομιζω ειναι κατι σαν bug σε αναλογο profile / dslam, μην ανησυχεις, μερικα mediatek chipset ειχαν αυτο το ιδιωμα οπως το παλιο ΖΤΕ w300 του οτε, εκανε και αυτο παρομοιο θεμα, καλο ειναι απο την μερια σου γιατι ο παροχος δεν θα καταλαβει οτι πειραξες το snr, θα δει οτι βλεπεις και εσυ στα στατιστικα

Ασε το σε συνχρονισμο εκει στα 9 mbps ... παντα οταν πειραξουμε το snr επειδη ανεβαινει ο θυρυβος γραμμης εχει πιο πολλα λαθη, θα βρεις εσυ που ειναι καλυτερα, αλλα νομιζω (οπως τα λες) με συνχρονισμο 8-9 mbps θα εισαι οκ, αν εχει και εκει λιγα λαθη πιο πανω ασε το γραφει να δεν σου κανει αργο internet, buffering κλπ

----------


## panos7

κουμπωσα το εν λογω ρουτερ κυριακη βραδυ σε  forthnet στο πατρικο μου σπιτι και πειραξα και το snr. εντομεταξυ το snr ηταν 6.5 περιπου και εβαλα το setting στο 5. το ρισκαρα αρκετα το ξερω...
σταματησε να αποκρινεται γενικα μετα απο 2 μερες...
παω να δω τι γινεται χθες και βλεπω οτι ολα ειχανε γινει reset. σαν να ειχε γινει hard reset.
μεχρι και η ip ειχε αλλαξει απο 192.168.1.254 σε 192.168.1.1
ξανασεταρω τα παντα απο την αρχη και βλεπω το snr setting disabled και κλειδωμενο.
πως εγινε αυτο;
πηρε χαμπαρι η forthnet οτι το πειραζα και κλειδωσε τη γραμμη;
παπαλα το snr tweaking τωρα;
οκ το καταλαβαινω αλλα το router πως εγινε reset;
ειχα πανω το τελευταιο επισημο firm (oxi τo beta του μπαμπη)

----------


## babis3g

Βαλε στατιστικα, στο adsministration>dsl settings πρεπει να κλεισεις και το DLA για να δουλεψει καλυτερα το stability adjustment

----------


## panos7

ολα μια χαρα! απλα δεν καταλαβαινω πως εγινε hard reset απο μονο του

----------


## Hellmore

Έβαλα την νέα beta v9.1.2.3_97 (ευχαριστούμε babis3g) αλλά καμία διαφορά στον χρονισμό σε γραμμή ΟΤΕ με Broadcom chipset στο DSLAM. Γενικά βλέπω ότι υστερεί με άλλα modem ειδικά σε σχέση με το ADB/Pirelli P.RG A4201G που φοράει Lantiq.

----------


## babis3g

> Έβαλα την νέα beta v9.1.2.3_97 (ευχαριστούμε babis3g) αλλά καμία διαφορά στον χρονισμό σε γραμμή ΟΤΕ με Broadcom chipset στο DSLAM. Γενικά βλέπω ότι υστερεί με άλλα modem ειδικά σε σχέση με το ADB/Pirelli P.RG A4201G που φοράει Lantiq.


Ναι νομιζω ειναι σεταρισμενο λιγο πιο χαμηλα για σταθεροτητα, το εχω αναφερει, αλλα επειδη εχει το snr tweak που μπορουμε να ανεβασουμε εμεις λιγο ταχυτητα (οσοι τυχεροι σε καλες γραμμες) δεν θελουν να το πειραξουν σε αυτο το τομεα κλειδωματος απο οτι καταλαβα, τωρα οι τυχεροι σε καλες γραμμες το φερνουν στα ισια τους ή λιγο πιο πανω (αναλογα την γραμμη)

----------


## Hellmore

> Ναι νομιζω ειναι σεταρισμενο λιγο πιο χαμηλα για σταθεροτητα, το εχω αναφερει, αλλα επειδη εχει το snr tweak που μπορουμε να ανεβασουμε εμεις λιγο ταχυτητα (οσοι τυχεροι σε καλες γραμμες) δεν θελουν να το πειραξουν σε αυτο το τομεα κλειδωματος απο οτι καταλαβα, τωρα οι τυχεροι σε καλες γραμμες το φερνουν στα ισια τους ή λιγο πιο πανω (αναλογα την γραμμη)


Είχα έρθει σε επικοινωνία μαζί τους και μου ζήτησαν logs από την γραμμή. Εν τέλη μου είπαν ότι θα χρειαστούν να κάνουν monitor την γραμμή από 3G σύνδεση αλλά δεν έχω οπότε και έμεινε εκεί το θέμα. Κλειδώνει με 3dB SNR όσο κλειδώνει και το ADB με 9dB SNR. Μακάρι να είχε SNR tweak το ADB η γραμμή θα απογειωνόταν. Έχω βάλει στο μάτι το DGN3500 που έχει Lantiq και πιστεύω θα κλειδώνει όσο το ADB και έχει και SNR tweaking.

----------


## giogio

> Είχα έρθει σε επικοινωνία μαζί τους και μου ζήτησαν logs από την γραμμή. Εν τέλη μου είπαν ότι θα χρειαστούν να κάνουν monitor την γραμμή από 3G σύνδεση αλλά δεν έχω οπότε και έμεινε εκεί το θέμα. Κλειδώνει με 3dB SNR όσο κλειδώνει και το ADB με 9dB SNR. Μακάρι να είχε SNR tweak το ADB η γραμμή θα απογειωνόταν. Έχω βάλει στο μάτι το DGN3500 που έχει Lantiq και πιστεύω θα κλειδώνει όσο το ADB και έχει και SNR tweaking.


Εγω αντιθετως σε γραμμή ΟΤΕ με Broadcom chipset DSLAM το αφησα στο AUTO SYNC-UP και συγχρονισε στα (15 με 5db SNR, Mε το σημερινο beta firmware), με το προηγουμενο beta ημουν στα 12 με τα ιδια settings..Για το DGN3500 σε αυτο αναφερεσαι? https://www.cnet.com/products/netgea...gateway/specs/

Ξεχασα να πω πως εχω το ASUS DSL-AC52U αν και νομιζω πανω κατω τα ιδια ειναι γιατι το ειχα και το Ν14U. Δοκιμαστε και κατι που εκανα εγω και πηρα 3mb+ στην επιλογη DSL Modulation το αφησα AUTO SYNC-UP και πηγε κατευθειαν στα 15mb αν ομως το Γυρισω σε ADSL2+ ΚΛΕΙΔΩΝΕΙ ΣΤΑ 12MB Δεν ξερω πως εγινε η γινεται αλλα το δοκιμασα ολες τις ωρες και αιχμης και μη αιχμης με ιδια αποτελεσματα.

----------


## Hellmore

> Εγω αντιθετως σε γραμμή ΟΤΕ με Broadcom chipset DSLAM το αφησα στο AUTO SYNC-UP και συγχρονισε στα (15 με 5db SNR, Mε το σημερινο beta firmware), με το προηγουμενο beta ημουν στα 12 με τα ιδια settings..Για το DGN3500 σε αυτο αναφερεσαι? https://www.cnet.com/products/netgea...gateway/specs/


Όταν εννοείς 5dB εννοείς -5dB στις ρυθμίσεις ή σύνολο 5dB; Τι attenuation έχεις και τι path; Ναι, αυτό λέω, παλιό αλλά αν του φορέσεις amod κάνει παπάδες.

----------


## giogio

> Όταν εννοείς 5dB εννοείς -5dB στις ρυθμίσεις ή σύνολο 5dB; Τι attenuation έχεις και τι path; Ναι, αυτό λέω, παλιό αλλά αν του φορέσεις amod κάνει παπάδες.


5db οχι -
Line Attenuation	
36.9 dB
20.2 dB
Path Mode	
Interleaved

ειχα το DGN2200 V3 με amod και πεταγε αλλα μια μερα πηγα να μπω στην καρτελα και δεν εμπαινε με τιποτα τι στατικες εβαλα απολυτως τιποτα ροζ εικονα κλασσικη

----------


## Hellmore

> 5db οχι -
> Line Attenuation	
> 36.9 dB
> 20.2 dB
> Path Mode	
> Interleaved
> 
> ειχα το DGN2200 V3 με amod και πεταγε αλλα μια μερα πηγα να μπω στην καρτελα και δεν εμπαινε με τιποτα τι στατικες εβαλα απολυτως τιποτα ροζ εικονα κλασσικη


Μάλιστα, η διαφορά είναι μεγάλη στον χρονισμό σου οπότε δεν την λέω τυχαία. Θα δοκιμάσω να του κάνω ένα reset από περιέργεια. Δοκίμασες άλλο τροφοδοτικό, reset, re-flash;

----------


## giogio

Και τι δεν εκανα.. βαρεθηκα και το αφησα στο παταρι η βλακεια που εκανα ειναι οτι αντι να του φλασαρω την EURO ROM κατα λαθος του φλασαρα την NORTH AMERICA καπως ετσι λεγοταν αν θυμαμαι καλα και εκει τελειωσαν ολα,Δοκιμασες να αφησεις το DSL Modulation AUTO SYNC-UP η το εχεις στο ADSL2+? γιατι εκει πηρα τα 3mb+

----------


## Hellmore

> Και τι δεν εκανα.. βαρεθηκα και το αφησα στο παταρι η βλακεια που εκανα ειναι οτι αντι να του φλασαρω την EURO ROM κατα λαθος του φλασαρα την NORTH AMERICA καπως ετσι λεγοταν αν θυμαμαι καλα και εκει τελειωσαν ολα,Δοκιμασες να αφησεις το DSL Modulation AUTO SYNC-UP η το εχεις στο ADSL2+? γιατι εκει πηρα τα 3mb+


Μόλις έκανα reset και είναι στα ίδια με πριν. Ναι έχω δοκιμάσει πολλούς συνδυασμούς στις ρυθμίσεων καμία διαφορά εκτός από το ANNEX M που πέφτει το download αλλά το upload δεν ανεβαίνει όπως θα έπρεπε γιατί ο ΟΤΕ το έχει κλειδωμένο.

----------


## giogio

> Μόλις έκανα reset και είναι στα ίδια με πριν. Ναι έχω δοκιμάσει πολλούς συνδυασμούς στις ρυθμίσεων καμία διαφορά εκτός από το ANNEX M που πέφτει το download αλλά το upload δεν ανεβαίνει όπως θα έπρεπε γιατί ο ΟΤΕ το έχει κλειδωμένο.


Χωρίς πείραγμα SNR πόσο κλειδώνεις?
Κάτι αντίστοιχο είχα και εγώ και ζήτησα αλλαγή ζεύγους λόγω χαμηλού συγχρονισμού απείραχτο κλείδωνε 8200 με καταβασαμα SNR έφτανε ταβανι 11.500 με αλλαγή ζεύγους κλείδωσε στα 10 και με μειωση SNR έπιασα τα 15

----------


## Hellmore

> Χωρίς πείραγμα SNR πόσο κλειδώνεις?
> Κάτι αντίστοιχο είχα και εγώ και ζήτησα αλλαγή ζεύγους λόγω χαμηλού συγχρονισμού απείραχτο κλείδωνε 8200 με καταβασαμα SNR έφτανε ταβανι 11.500 με αλλαγή ζεύγους κλείδωσε στα 10 και με μειωση SNR έπιασα τα 15


Άλλαξα πρόσφατα ζεύγος και πήρα +~2Mbps. Χωρίς πείραγμα είμαι 13.5-14Mbps με 9dB SNR και με 3dB στα 15.5-16Mbps. Το ADB κλειδώνει 15-15.5Mbps με 9dB SNR.

----------


## giogio

- - - Updated - - -




> Άλλαξα πρόσφατα ζεύγος και πήρα +~2Mbps. Χωρίς πείραγμα είμαι 13.5-14Mbps με 9dB SNR και με 3dB στα 15.5-16Mbps. Το ADB κλειδώνει 15-15.5Mbps με 9dB SNR.


Eχεις δικιο ειναι μεγαλη η διαφορα, λογω MEDIATEK ισως ποιος ξερει.

Απο CRC πως πας με 3dB?

----------


## Hellmore

> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Eχεις δικιο ειναι μεγαλη η διαφορα, λογω MEDIATEK ισως ποιος ξερει.
> 
> Απο CRC πως πας με 3dB?


Από CRC περίπου 5000 αν 24 ώρες, πιστεύω είναι καλά σε fastpath που είμαι. Αν πέσει στα χέρια μου άλλο modem με Lantiq εκτός του ADB θα το βάλω να δω την διαφορά.

----------


## giogio

> Από CRC περίπου 5000 αν 24 ώρες, πιστεύω είναι καλά σε fastpath που είμαι. Αν πέσει στα χέρια μου άλλο modem με Lantiq εκτός του ADB θα το βάλω να δω την διαφορά.


Εχω και 2 USR 9108 τα οποια δοκιμασα επανω στην ιδια γραμμη και τα αποτελεσματα στο θεμα συγχρονισμου ειναι ακριβως το ιδια με του ΑSUS.

----------


## Hellmore

> Εχω και 2 USR 9108 τα οποια δοκιμασα επανω στην ιδια γραμμη και τα αποτελεσματα στο θεμα συγχρονισμου ειναι ακριβως το ιδια με του ΑSUS.


Το USR 9108 είναι Broadcom και σε εμένα ο χρονισμός παραμένει σχετικά ίδιος με μικρές διακυμάνσεις. Μόνο το ADB με Lantiq κλειδώνει παραπάνω με μεγάλη διαφορά. Ακόμα και στην Vodafone όταν ήμουν με Globespan chipset το ASUS κλείδωνε πιο κάτω απ' όλα. Κατέληξα μετά από δοκιμές με διάφορα modems (Realtek, Ralink/Mediatek, Broadcom, Lantiq/Infineon) ότι τα Lantiq/Infineon κλειδώνουν καλύτερα και από τα Broadcom σε DSLAM με Broadcom chipset. 

Βέβαια όλες οι δοκιμές έγιναν σε μία γραμμή, την δικιά μου, οπότε δεν είναι απόλυτο.

EDIT: Βγήκαμε λίγο off-topic.  :Razz:

----------


## babis3g

Σε κεντρα hol & voda ή καλυτερη επιλογη σας ειναι infineon, το dgn3500 ειναι καλη λυση αλλα δεν το φερνουν πλεον εδω, τα broadcom δεν ειναι σιγουρα ουτε αυτα

@ HELLMORE ετσι παει συνηθως 1-2 mbps πιο χαμηλα λογω των καινουριων chipset mediatek, δοκιμασε αλλο φιλτρο και κονταο καλωδιο, αλλα δεν νομιζω να δεις μεγαλη διαφορα, επεισης μια στο θελει και ενα reset πατωντας το κουμπακι πισω 6-10 δευτερα για καλη λειτουργηκοτητα

Και εγω με οτε (με αλλο mediatek) κλειδωνει 1 - 1,5 πιο κατω, αλλα περιεργος δεν κανει αποσυνδεση οπως τα συμβατα στην γραμμη μου που εχει θεμα, και καταληγω να ειμαι ευχαριστημενος

----------


## Hellmore

> Σε κεντρα hol & voda ή καλυτερη επιλογη σας ειναι infineon, το dgn3500 ειναι καλη λυση αλλα δεν το φερνουν πλεον εδω, τα broadcom δεν ειναι σιγουρα ουτε αυτα
> 
> @ HELLMORE ετσι παει συνηθως 1-2 mbps πιο χαμηλα λογω των καινουριων chipset mediatek, δοκιμασε αλλο φιλτρο και κονταο καλωδιο, αλλα δεν νομιζω να δεις μεγαλη διαφορα, επεισης μια στο θελει και ενα reset πατωντας το κουμπακι πισω 6-10 δευτερα για καλη λειτουργηκοτητα
> 
> Και εγω με οτε (με αλλο mediatek) κλειδωνει 1 - 1,5 πιο κατω, αλλα περιεργος δεν κανει αποσυνδεση οπως τα συμβατα στην γραμμη μου που εχει θεμα, και καταληγω να ειμαι ευχαριστημενος


Από θέμα σταθερότητας είναι βράχος και γενικά από λειτουργικότητα είμαι ευχαριστημένος. Το μόνο αρνητικό είναι ο συγχρονισμός του. Έχω δοκιμάσει τα πάντα από μεριά μου χωρίς καμία διαφορά.

----------


## giogio

> Από θέμα σταθερότητας είναι βράχος και γενικά από λειτουργικότητα είμαι ευχαριστημένος. Το μόνο αρνητικό είναι ο συγχρονισμός του. Έχω δοκιμάσει τα πάντα από μεριά μου χωρίς καμία διαφορά.


Το απόγευμα θα έχω στα χέρια μου ένα DGN 3500 θα το βάλω επάνω και θα δοκιμάσω να δω τι γίνεται και θα γράψω εδώ τις διαφορές με το AC52U

Μόλις το έβαλα ήδη,το line atennuation από 36.9 που είναι στο ASUS έπεσε στα 31 και κλείδωμα με απείραχτο το SNR.πήγε στα 11MB

----------


## Hellmore

> Το απόγευμα θα έχω στα χέρια μου ένα DGN 3500 θα το βάλω επάνω και θα δοκιμάσω να δω τι γίνεται και θα γράψω εδώ τις διαφορές με το AC52U
> 
> Μόλις το έβαλα ήδη,το line atennuation από 36.9 που είναι στο ASUS έπεσε στα 31 και κλείδωμα με απείραχτο το SNR.πήγε στα 11MB


Αν μπορείς δώσε screenshots των στατιστικών και από τα δύο χωρίς πείραγμα στο SNR. Σε ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σου εκ' των προτέρων.

----------


## giogio

> Αν μπορείς δώσε screenshots των στατιστικών και από τα δύο χωρίς πείραγμα στο SNR. Σε ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σου εκ' των προτέρων.


Εχει βγαλει ο amod firmware?ψαχνω τροπο να δω πως θα κατεβασω το SNR

Bρηκα φλασαρω και τσεκαρω

----------


## babis3g

> Εχει βγαλει ο amod firmware?ψαχνω τροπο να δω πως θα κατεβασω το SNR


για το dgn3500 ναι εχει και το snr tweak ειναι ετοιμο μεσα στο menu
http://alfie.altervista.org/amod/
το πρωτο link 15.0.4

----------


## giogio

> για το dgn3500 ναι εχει και το snr tweak ειναι ετοιμο μεσα στο menu
> http://alfie.altervista.org/amod/
> το πρωτο link 15.0.4


Το περασα ηδη τι ρυθμισεις εχει μεσα χαμος!!Προσπαθω να δω πως θα γινει να παιξει σε bridge mode με το AC52U

----------


## babis3g

Νομιζω με το amod εχει ρυθμιση ετοιμη για bridge καπου στο various>device mode (εχω χρονια να βαλω το δικο μου επανω και δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως) ή καπου εκει κατα κατω των menu

----------


## giogio

> Νομιζω με το amod εχει ρυθμιση ετοιμη για bridge καπου στο various>device mode (εχω χρονια να βαλω το δικο μου επανω και δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως) ή καπου εκει κατα κατω των menu


Ετσι ακριβως εκει ειναι εχεις απολυτο δικιο.

Μια δοκιμη για αρχη με SNR 4.1 ΔΕΝ ΠΑΕΙ ΠΙΟ ΚΑΤΩ ΤΟ ΝΟΥΜΕΡΟ ΚΛΕΙΔΩΜΑΤΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΔΕΙΚΤΙΚΟ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΖΩ ΜΕ 1.5ΜΒ

----------


## Hellmore

Από θέμα χρονισμού υπάρχει βελτίωση σε σχέση με το ASUS;

----------


## babis3g

Αν χαμηλωνεις το snr και η ταχυτητα δεν ανεβαινει αλλο, τοτε ειναι το profile, δεν παει πιο πανω, πρεπει να σε βαλουν εως 24 και οχι εως 12, 13 κλπ

----------


## giogio

> Από θέμα χρονισμού υπάρχει βελτίωση σε σχέση με το ASUS;


Ναι 2mb+ με απειραχτο SNR.αυτο που παρατηρησα ειναι οτι δεν βγαζει CRC ERRORS σε αντιθεση με το ASUS ΠΟΥ ΣΕ 2 ΩΡΕΣ και πειραγμενο το SNR τα λαθη φτανουν τα 150-200

- - - Updated - - -




> Αν χαμηλωνεις το snr και η ταχυτητα δεν ανεβαινει αλλο, τοτε ειναι το profile, δεν παει πιο πανω, πρεπει να σε βαλουν εως 24 και οχι εως 12, 13 κλπ


Προχθες ηταν εδω ο τεχνικος και με εχει σε ανοιχτο 24αρι το αλλαξε μπροστα μου αλλα η περιοχη και το καφαο εδω σηκωνει 8-9 με το ζορι το καφαο δεν μπορει να δωσει αλλο μου ειπε εκανε μετρηση και πηγα μαζι του στο καφαο και αφου μου αλλαξε ζευγος ειδα οτι στο καφαο επιανε 11 δεν πηγαινε παραπανω

----------


## babis3g

> Ναι 2mb+ με απειραχτο SNR.αυτο που παρατηρησα ειναι οτι δεν βγαζει CRC ERRORS σε αντιθεση με το ASUS ΠΟΥ ΣΕ 2 ΩΡΕΣ και πειραγμενο το SNR τα λαθη φτανουν τα 150-200


Το λεω και πιο πισω και σε αλλα topic
Aν καποιος ψαχνει την καλυτερη συμβατοτητα απο θεμα γραμμης (προφανως πιο ψηλο κλειδωμα, πιο σταθερο snr, πιο λιγα λαθη) κοιταζει να βρει με τι chipset παιζει το AK, για φιλους με hol το καλυτερο συμβατο κατα εμενα ειναι infineon modems (πχ dgn3500)
Με οτε broadcom κλπ

Τα Asus δεν ταιριαζουν με κανενα AK .. ομως επειδη εχει snr tweak, οι τυχεροι που ειναι κοντα στο AK τους χρησιμευει, αλλα σε μακρυνες γραμμες αρχιζει να χανει ταχυτητα και το snr tweak θα χρησιμευσει να το φερουμε στα ισια απο ταχυτητα σαν ενα συμβατο

----------


## giogio

> Το λεω και πιο πισω και σε αλλα topic
> Aν καποιος ψαχνει την καλυτερη συμβατοτητα απο θεμα γραμμης (προφανως πιο ψηλο κλειδωμα, πιο σταθερο snr, πιο λιγα λαθη) κοιταζει να βρει με τι chipset παιζει το AK, για φιλους με hol το καλυτερο συμβατο κατα εμενα ειναι infineon modems (πχ dgn3500)
> Με οτε broadcom κλπ
> 
> Τα Asus δεν ταιριαζουν με κανενα AK .. ομως επειδη εχει snr tweak, οι τυχεροι που ειναι κοντα στο AK τους χρησιμευει, αλλα σε μακρυνες γραμμες αρχιζει να χανει ταχυτητα και το snr tweak θα χρησιμευσει να το φερουμε στα ισια απο ταχυτητα σαν ενα συμβατο


Eχεις απόλυτο δίκιο πάντως σε σχέση με το AC52U το μικρό DGN3500 το πατάει κάτω σε θέμα συγχρονισμού λαθών κτλ,όταν φτάσει και το vdsl στην περιοχή μου θα το αξιοποιήσω και το Asus

- - - Updated - - -




> Eχεις απόλυτο δίκιο πάντως σε σχέση με το AC52U το μικρό DGN3500 το πατάει κάτω σε θέμα συγχρονισμού λαθών κτλ,όταν φτάσει και το vdsl στην περιοχή μου θα το αξιοποιήσω και το Asus




Kαι μια φωτο απο το AC52U με το ιδιο SNR.στα 4db στο κατεβασμα εχει διαφορα.

----------


## babis3g

> Προχθες ηταν εδω ο τεχνικος και με εχει σε ανοιχτο 24αρι το αλλαξε μπροστα μου αλλα η περιοχη και το καφαο εδω σηκωνει 8-9 με το ζορι το καφαο δεν μπορει να δωσει αλλο μου ειπε εκανε μετρηση και πηγα μαζι του στο καφαο και αφου μου αλλαξε ζευγος ειδα οτι στο καφαο επιανε 11 δεν πηγαινε παραπανω





> Kαι μια φωτο απο το AC52U με το ιδιο SNR.στα 4db στο κατεβασμα εχει διαφορα.


Προσεξε το downstream attenuation που εχεις 36
Επισης προσεξε οτι εισαι με interleaved που κλειδωνει πιο πανω απο το fast path κατα 1-2 mbps
και το snr σε εσενα ειναι στα 4 db

Τωρα κοιτα απο Asus mediatek με 36 attenuation, με snr 8 default (απο τον παροχο, δεν εχω πειραξει το stability) και με fast παω 14mbs στην ιδια αποσταση με εσενα
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...3&d=1452093181

Αρα δεν εισαι εως 24αρι, αν ησουν, θα ειχες πολυ πιο πανω, και με πειραγμενο το snr στα 4 db θα εφτανες μεχρι τα 16-17 το λιγοτερο
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...0&d=1486323068
Nα δεχτω οτι η περιοχη παει μεχρι 8-9, αρα παλι την κοβουν και δεν ειναι εως 24

----------


## giogio

> Προσεξε το downstream attenuation που εχεις 36
> Επισης προσεξε οτι εισαι με interleaved που κλειδωνει πιο πανω απο το fast path κατα 1-2 mbps
> και το snr σε εσενα ειναι στα 4 db
> 
> Τωρα κοιτα απο Asus mediatek με 36 attenuation, με snr 8 default (απο τον παροχο, δεν εχω πειραξει το stability) και με fast παω 14mbs στην ιδια αποσταση με εσενα
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...3&d=1452093181
> 
> Αρα δεν εισαι εως 24αρι, αν ησουν, θα ειχες πολυ πιο πανω, και με πειραγμενο το snr στα 4 db θα εφτανες μεχρι τα 16-17 το λιγοτερο
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...0&d=1486323068
> Nα δεχτω οτι η περιοχη παει μεχρι 8-9, αρα παλι την κοβουν και δεν ειναι εως 24


Σωστα τα λες και με παραδειγματα και δεν εχεις αδικο θα ριξω τηλεφωνο να δω ποιος δουλευει ποιον τελικα..Σε ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα.

----------


## babis3g

Αν σου πουν τοσο παει η γραμμη οκ, κατι μπορει να γινει (αν βρουνε τυχον βλαβη και την φτιαξουν) ... αν σου πουν τοσο παει η περιοχη (εννοειτε οτι εχει προβλημα ολη η περιοχη) δεν μπορεις να κανεις πολλα γιατι ειναι γενικο το κακο

----------


## Hellmore

> Αν σου πουν τοσο παει η γραμμη οκ, κατι μπορει να γινει (αν βρουνε τυχον βλαβη και την φτιαξουν) ... αν σου πουν τοσο παει η περιοχη (εννοειτε οτι εχει προβλημα ολη η περιοχη) δεν μπορεις να κανεις πολλα γιατι ειναι γενικο το κακο


Ακόμα και η περιοχή να σου πούνε ότι έχει όριο μην τους πιστεύεις. Έτσι έλεγαν και εμένα ότι η περιοχή πάει μέχρι 12Mbps ενώ ο γείτονας είναι στα 18Mbps σε απόσταση ούτε χιλιόμετρο από το κέντρο με loop χαλκού στα ~700m.

----------


## giogio

> Ακόμα και η περιοχή να σου πούνε ότι έχει όριο μην τους πιστεύεις. Έτσι έλεγαν και εμένα ότι η περιοχή πάει μέχρι 12Mbps ενώ ο γείτονας είναι στα 18Mbps σε απόσταση ούτε χιλιόμετρο από το κέντρο με loop χαλκού στα ~700m.


Eιμαι σιγουρος για αυτο ηδη τους εχω στειλει μηνυμα.

----------


## Hellmore

> Eιμαι σιγουρος για αυτο ηδη τους εχω στειλει μηνυμα.


Να τους πιέσεις.



Off Topic


		To DGN3500 το αγόρασες, και αν ναι πόσο;

----------


## Takis_Kal

Παιδια ειμαι με την 1.1.04 Ποια ειναι η τελευταια σταθερη να την βαλω .
Link ?

----------


## Hellmore

> Παιδια ειμαι με την 1.1.04 Ποια ειναι η τελευταια σταθερη να την βαλω .
> Link ?


Σύμφωνα με το site της ASUS η 1.1.2.2_17 .

----------


## babis3g

> Παιδια ειμαι με την 1.1.04 Ποια ειναι η τελευταια σταθερη να την βαλω .
> Link ?


τωρα δεν ξερω αν ειναι σταθερα τα παρακατω λογισμικα γιατι δεν εχω αυτο το μοντελο να δοκιμασω, αλλα το τελευταιο επισημο εδω
https://www.asus.com/Networking/DSLN...Desk_Download/
και η τελευταια beta εδω
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...B5%CE%BB%CE%B1
Αν αναβαθμησεις εγω θα συστηνα μετα την αναβαθμηση reset για καλη λειτουργικοτητα και οι ρυθμισεις απο την αρχη, εφοσον αναβθμησεις απο τοσο παλιο λογισμικο ... αλλα υπαρχει και ο κανονας που λεει να κατι δουλευει δεν πειραζεται, οποτε το αφηνεις ετσι

----------


## giogio

> Να τους πιέσεις.
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		To DGN3500 το αγόρασες, και αν ναι πόσο;


Δεν θα τους πιεσω θα τους Κανονισω :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Προσεξε το downstream attenuation που εχεις 36
> Επισης προσεξε οτι εισαι με interleaved που κλειδωνει πιο πανω απο το fast path κατα 1-2 mbps
> και το snr σε εσενα ειναι στα 4 db
> 
> Τωρα κοιτα απο Asus mediatek με 36 attenuation, με snr 8 default (απο τον παροχο, δεν εχω πειραξει το stability) και με fast παω 14mbs στην ιδια αποσταση με εσενα
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...3&d=1452093181
> 
> Αρα δεν εισαι εως 24αρι, αν ησουν, θα ειχες πολυ πιο πανω, και με πειραγμενο το snr στα 4 db θα εφτανες μεχρι τα 16-17 το λιγοτερο
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...0&d=1486323068
> Nα δεχτω οτι η περιοχη παει μεχρι 8-9, αρα παλι την κοβουν και δεν ειναι εως 24




ΜΟΥ ΗΡΘΕ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ ΟΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΑΛΛΑΞΑΝΕ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΦΙΛ ΣΕ 24ΑΡΙ TI NA ΠΙΣΤΕΨΩ ΕΓΩ ΤΩΡΑ!! :Thinking:  :Thinking:  ΜΕΤΡΗΣΗ ΣΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΧΘΕΣΙΝΗ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΠΑΕΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΣΑΜΠΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΡΑΖΩ? Η ΕΠΑΝΩ ΦΩΤΟ ΣΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ ΚΑΙ Η ΚΑΤΩ ΦΩΤΟ ΧΘΕΣΙΝΗ

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν θα τους πιεσω θα τους Κανονισω
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ΜΟΥ ΗΡΘΕ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ ΟΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΑΛΛΑΞΑΝΕ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΦΙΛ ΣΕ 24ΑΡΙ TI NA ΠΙΣΤΕΨΩ ΕΓΩ ΤΩΡΑ!! ΜΕΤΡΗΣΗ ΣΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΧΘΕΣΙΝΗ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΠΑΕΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΣΑΜΠΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΡΑΖΩ? Η ΕΠΑΝΩ ΦΩΤΟ ΣΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ ΚΑΙ Η ΚΑΤΩ ΦΩΤΟ ΧΘΕΣΙΝΗ



Nεα στατιστικα μολις τωρα..τους ξαναεστειλα μηνυμα!!!

- - - Updated - - -

12αρι προφιλ ειναι αυτο?κατι μεταξυ 12 εως 15 δεν εχω καταλαβει παντως.

----------


## babis3g

εγω νομιζω ειναι εως 12-15, μπορει να κανω λαθος

----------


## giogio

> εγω νομιζω ειναι εως 12-15, μπορει να κανω λαθος


Και εγω εκει υπολογιζω οτι πρεπει να ειναι. Περιμενω να δω τι θα μου πουνε παντως.

- - - Updated - - -




> Και εγω εκει υπολογιζω οτι πρεπει να ειναι. Περιμενω να δω τι θα μου πουνε παντως.


Απάντηση από COSMOTE SUPPORT για αλλαγή προφίλ σε 24αρι


COSMOTE
Stavro καλημέρα.Το ελέγχουμε και θα σε ενημερώσουμε.

Ιωάννα, Customer Care


COSMOTE
Stavro θα το ελέγξουμε και θα σε ενημερώσουμε

Ρούλα, Customer Care

Stavro ενημερωθήκαμε ότι έλαβες sms στο κινητό σου για αποκατάσταση του θέματος. 

Ιωάννα, Customer Care

KAI ΤΟΥΣ ΛΕΩ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΦΙΛ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΣΤΑ 12 ΚΛΕΙΔΩΜΕΝΟ

Stavro θα το ελέγξουμε εκ νέου και θα σε ενημερώσουμε.

Πάνος, Customer Care

ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΣΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΧΤΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΦΙΛ... :Bless:  :Bless: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Και εγω εκει υπολογιζω οτι πρεπει να ειναι. Περιμενω να δω τι θα μου πουνε παντως.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Απάντηση από COSMOTE SUPPORT για αλλαγή προφίλ σε 24αρι
> 
> 
> ...


Μολις με πηραν τηλεφωνο απο 13888 ειμαι σε 24αρι προφιλ και επεμενε, το βλεπω μου λεει live δεν σας εχουμε βαλει κανενα περιορισμο!! Και αφου ριχνω λοιπον το SNR γιατι δεν μεταβαλεται η ταχυτητα και μενει καρφωμενη στα 12-13 και ανεβαινει μονο το MAX Rate	
στα 14400 kbps?? babis3g τι λες? ΚΑΙ η γνωστη ατακκα ΚΛΕΙΔΩΝΕΤΕ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ, ΚΑΛΑ ΤΗΣ ΛΕΩ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΛΕΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΗΚΑΤΕ?

----------


## sdikr

To 12αρι, είναι 12αρι,  για να βλέπεις κλείδωμα πάνω απο τα 12 σημαίνει πως δεν σε έχουν σε 12αρι

----------


## babis3g

Οπως ειπα μπορει να σε εχουν σε 24 και να κανω λαθος, αν παει 14+ τοτε δεν εισαι σε 12αρι πλεον, εχουν κανει αλλαγη, το θεμα ειναι σε πιο πανω profile να μην προβλημα περισσοτερο γιατι η γραμμη γινεται πιο ευαλωτη στο θορυβο

----------


## giogio

> To 12αρι, είναι 12αρι,  για να βλέπεις κλείδωμα πάνω απο τα 12 σημαίνει πως δεν σε έχουν σε 12αρι


Koιτα που εχω κατεβασει το SNR για να παει εκει ομως.

----------


## Hellmore

Αν υπήρχε κλείδωμα θα ήσουν συγχρονισμένος ακριβώς στα 12,288Kbps. Από την στιγμή που τα ξεπερνάς είσαι σε ανοιχτό προφίλ που σύμφωνα με το attenuation της γραμμής σου δεν έχει διαφορά γιατί δεν μπορείς να κλειδώσεις παραπάνω.

----------


## giogio

> Αν υπήρχε κλείδωμα θα ήσουν συγχρονισμένος ακριβώς στα 12,288Kbps. Από την στιγμή που τα ξεπερνάς είσαι σε ανοιχτό προφίλ που σύμφωνα με το attenuation της γραμμής σου δεν έχει διαφορά γιατί δεν μπορείς να κλειδώσεις παραπάνω.


Με το DGN3500 το attenuation πεφτει στα 32.5 αλλα παλι κλειδωνω στα ιδια απλα η αλλαγη φαινεται οταν κατεβασω SNR.

----------


## babis3g

Αν κλεισεις το stability adjustment στο disable, ποσο πιανεις

----------


## Hellmore

> Με το DGN3500 το attenuation πεφτει στα 32.5 αλλα παλι κλειδωνω στα ιδια απλα η αλλαγη φαινεται οταν κατεβασω SNR.


Κάθε modem διαβάζει διαφορετικά το attenuation μιας γραμμής, αναλόγως τον αλγόριθμο του chipset. Τι διαφορά έχεις με SNR στα 6db;

----------


## giogio

> Αν κλεισεις το stability adjustment στο disable, ποσο πιανεις


Mε κλειστο το stability adjustment

- - - Updated - - -

Με κλειστο.

- - - Updated - - -




> Κάθε modem διαβάζει διαφορετικά το attenuation μιας γραμμής, αναλόγως τον αλγόριθμο του chipset. Τι διαφορά έχεις με SNR στα 6db;


Δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως θα το βαλω επανω τωρα και θα ανεβασω φωτο.

----------


## babis3g

> Mε κλειστο το stability adjustment


Ευχαριστω, ειναι στα 9 mbps, τωρα τι να σου πω, το προσπαθησες και επισης και με τον οτε, βαλε το snr οπως πριν που τουλαχιστον ερχονται στη γραμμη καθαρα 12, και 3mbps πιο πανω καλα ειναι και αυτα, τωρα να καποιο αλλο modem σου δινει ακομα 1 -1,5 mbps παραπανω εχει καλος, αλλα δεν θα δεις μεγαλη διαφορα στην πραξη

----------


## giogio

> Κάθε modem διαβάζει διαφορετικά το attenuation μιας γραμμής, αναλόγως τον αλγόριθμο του chipset. Τι διαφορά έχεις με SNR στα 6db;


Πιο ψηλο κλειδωμα με λιγοτερο  χαμηλωμα SNR σε σχεση με το ASUS

και εδω με SNR 4.0 κλειδωσε στα 13mb και κατεβαζει 1.43mb

----------


## Hellmore

Κράτα το Netgear πάνω. Δεν πιστεύω ότι η γραμμή μπορεί να πάει πάνω από 12-13Mbps λόγο εξασθένησης του σήματος. Και μην πέσεις κάτω από 3dB SNR για να μην πω 6dB.

----------


## giogio

> Κράτα το Netgear πάνω. Δεν πιστεύω ότι η γραμμή μπορεί να πάει πάνω από 12-13Mbps λόγο εξασθένησης του σήματος. Και μην πέσεις κάτω από 3dB SNR για να μην πω 6dB.


Ηδη αυτο εχω σε BRIDGE με το ASUS και το SNR το εχω στα 5db

----------


## babis3g

μπερδευεις το attainable rate / max rate (αναλογα πως το αποκαλει το καθε modem) με το data rate
To data rate ειναι αυτο που μας ενδιαφερει, γιατι αυτο δειχνει ποσο κλειδωσε
απο τις φωτο εδω
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...1&d=1488913602
κλειδωνει 12.145

και εδω 12,276
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...7&d=1488909827

κανενα δεν κλειδωσε στα 13

Τελος παντως οπως ειπα το παλεψες, ασε τα ετσι ... αν το asus με ποιο χαμηλο snr (μειονεκτημα) δεν σου κανει αργο internet, ασε αυτο επανω απανω ωστε να εχεις μια συσκευη αφου και τα 2 ιδια κλειδωνουν (απο τις φωτο που εδειξες)

----------


## giogio

> μπερδευεις το attainable rate / max rate (αναλογα πως το αποκαλει το καθε modem) με το data rate
> To data rate ειναι αυτο που μας ενδιαφερει, γιατι αυτο δειχνει ποσο κλειδωσε
> απο τις φωτο εδω
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...1&d=1488913602
> κλειδωνει 12.145
> 
> και εδω 12,276
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...7&d=1488909827
> 
> ...


Η διαφορά είναι ότι για να φτάσω τα 12~13πρέπει να ρίξω πολύ το SNR στο ASUS σε αντίθεση με το DGN3500 που με SNR 5DB κλειδώνει στην ίδια ταχύτητα με το ASUS που έχει πιο χαμηλό SNR και η αλλη διαφορά είναι στον idm με το ASUS τερματίζει στα 1.36mb ενώ με το DGN τερματίζει στα 1.43mb

Αν δεις τις φωτο ξανά κοίτα τις διαφορές στο SNR πόσο είναι στο ASUS και πόσο στο NETGEAR και λόγω snr κραταω προσωρινά το netgeat επάνω επειδή είναι πιο ψηλό χωρίς καθόλου crc errors

----------


## babis3g

> Η διαφορά είναι ότι για να φτάσω τα 12~13πρέπει να ρίξω πολύ το SNR στο ASUS σε αντίθεση με το DGN3500 που με SNR 5DB κλειδώνει στην ίδια ταχύτητα με το ASUS με πιο χαμηλό SNRκαι η αλλη διαφορά είναι στον idm με το ASUS τερματίζει στα 1.36mb ενώ με το DGN τερματίζει στα 1.43mb


ναι συμφωνω, ειπα μειονεκτημα που χρειαζεται πιο χαμηλο snr για να ερθει στην ιδια ταχυτητα, γιατι ειναι η συμβατοτητα καλυτερη στο 3500
Αλλ αν δεν σου κανει προβλημα και με snr στο 3, γιατι να εχεις 2 συσκευες, απο αυτη την αποψη το λεω

----------


## giogio

> ναι συμφωνω, ειπα μειονεκτημα που χρειαζεται πιο χαμηλο snr για να ερθει στην ιδια ταχυτητα, γιατι ειναι η συμβατοτητα καλυτερη στο 3500
> Αλλ αν δεν σου κανει προβλημα και με snr στο 3, γιατι να εχεις 2 συσκευες, απο αυτη την αποψη το λεω


Συμφωνω απολυτα.. θα το αφησω ετσι για αρχη να το παρακολουθησω και μετα θα παιξω ξανα με το ASUS.

Σε ευχαριστω για ολες τις ΟΔΗΓΙΕΣ ΧΡΗΣΗΣ :Smile:

----------


## babis3g

Τιποτα, να ρωτησω κατι ακομα, οταν επερνες τον οτε τηλεφωνο και ζητουσες 24αρι, ειχες (αρα το εβλεπαν) το snr sto 3 & 5 db?

----------


## giogio

> Τιποτα, να ρωτησω κατι ακομα, οταν επερνες τον οτε τηλεφωνο και ζητουσες 24αρι, ειχες (αρα το εβλεπαν) το snr sto 3 & 5 db?


Όχι μόνο ταχύτητα έβλεπαν αυτοί από το τηλεφωνο όταν όμως ήρθε ο τεχνικος και μου άλλαξε ζεύγος πρόσφατα και μιλούσαμε στο τηλέφωνο μου είπε ότι έχω χαμηλό SNR εκείνη την ώρα ήταν στο ΚΑΦΑΟ Αυτός, βέβαια μου είπε παίξε λίγο με SNR να τη φέρεις εκεί που θέλεις την ταχυτητα

----------


## babis3g

ααα οκ δηλαδη ειχες το stability adjustment στο disable στο τηλεφωνο στα κεντρικα
Τωρα ο τεχνικος απο μονος του απο αποκλειεται να ειπε ετσι κουβεντα παιξε με το snr, μηπως του ενακες κουβεντα οτι εχεις τετοιο modem?

----------


## giogio

> ααα οκ δηλαδη ειχες το stability adjustment στο disable στο τηλεφωνο στα κεντρικα
> Τωρα ο τεχνικος απο μονος του απο αποκλειεται να ειπε ετσι κουβεντα παιξε με το snr, μηπως του ενακες κουβεντα οτι εχεις τετοιο modem?


Oσες τηλ επικοινωνιες ειχα με το 13888 μου ελεγαν μονο τι ταχυτητα ειχα και σε τι προφιλ ημουν και ας ειχα το stability adjustment disable!! Αυτοι βλεπανε  μονο  τα 12 και κατι ψιλα που πιανω, ασχετως που το  MAX RATE  εγραφε 14400 mb αυτο δεν το εβλεπαν οπως επισης και το SNR δεν το εβλεπαν, οσο για τον τεχνικο το καταλαβε οτι εχω μοντεμ με δυνατοτητα αλλαγης SNR και φυσικα του το ειπα ναι.

- - - Updated - - -




> μπερδευεις το attainable rate / max rate (αναλογα πως το αποκαλει το καθε modem) με το data rate
> To data rate ειναι αυτο που μας ενδιαφερει, γιατι αυτο δειχνει ποσο κλειδωσε
> απο τις φωτο εδω
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...1&d=1488913602
> κλειδωνει 12.145
> 
> και εδω 12,276
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...7&d=1488909827
> 
> ...


Koιτα τωρα με το netgear που κλειδωσε η γραμμη σαφως πολυ ψηλοτερα απο οτι με το ΑSUS, στο SNR μην δινεις σημασια δεν ειναι 9.0 που δειχνει αλλα 4.5db και τερματιζει με IDM 14.5

----------


## babis3g

To snr το βλεπουν ...
στη φωτο εδω
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...1&d=1488913602
αριστερα ψηλα στο menu > system ή στο adsl, πρεπει να λεει το dslam, τι του βγαζει?
http://i1167.photobucket.com/albums/...ps658b7ae6.png
ή δεν το λεει?

----------


## giogio

> To snr το βλεπουν ...
> στη φωτο εδω
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...1&d=1488913602
> αριστερα ψηλα στο menu > system ή στο adsl, πρεπει να λεει το dslam, τι του βγαζει?
> http://i1167.photobucket.com/albums/...ps658b7ae6.png
> ή δεν το λεει?


babis3g τελικα αφησα το ASUS επανω στο asus λεει dslam broadcom

----------


## ifaigios

Για DSLAM με *Broadcom* chipset ποιο ρούτερ προτείνετε; Ιδανικά να έχει και SNR tweaking.

btw, το N14U είναι κυριολεκτικά βράχος στη γραμμή μου:

----------


## Hellmore

> Για DSLAM με *Broadcom* chipset ποιο ρούτερ προτείνετε; Ιδανικά να έχει και SNR tweaking.
> 
> btw, το N14U είναι κυριολεκτικά βράχος στη γραμμή μου:


Ή Broadcom ή κάποιο Lantiq/Infineon. Από δοκιμές φαίνεται να κλειδώνουν πιο πάνω από τα Mediatek/Ralink που έχουν τα ASUS.

----------


## babis3g

Για broadcom φυσικα broadcom ... στα πιο φτηνα
το tp link 8960 (δεν εχει usb) που το εχουν πολλοι και εχει αλλγη snr μεσω telnet ... απο την 4 σελιδα (περιπου) και μετα λεμε πως γινεται
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...BB%CE%B9%CE%BF
Το επομενο netgear dgn2200 (εγω εχω το ν3, αλλα κυκλοφορει μονο το ν4) που με το amod εχει την ρυθμιση μεσα στο menu και εχει και usb
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...ight=dgn2200v4

----------


## haralabosg

Nα αναφερω και εγω την εμπειρια μου με το N14U. Στην HOL-VODAFONE (  Globespan dslam) συγχρονιζει ~0.8Mbps (actual) λιγοτερο απο τα ΖΤΕ W300 & H108N .Και τα 3 modem ειναι σταθεροτατα με snr 6 .Πλεον εχω μονιμα το ΑSUS λογο 300Mbps στο WIFI.. Σκεφτομαι την αγορα ενος DGN3500...

----------


## babis3g

> Nα αναφερω και εγω την εμπειρια μου με το N14U. Στην HOL-VODAFONE (  Globespan dslam) συγχρονιζει ~0.8Mbps (actual) λιγοτερο απο τα ΖΤΕ W300 & H108N .Και τα 3 modem ειναι σταθεροτατα με snr 6 .Πλεον εχω μονιμα το ΑSUS λογο 300Mbps στο WIFI.. Σκεφτομαι την αγορα ενος DGN3500...


Πιστευω απο οτι βλεπω εδω μεσα, ολα τα καινουρια mediatek (αρα και τα Asus) συνχρονιζουν λιγο πιο κατω. αλλα ειναι σταθερα απο θεμα γραμμης ... Eπειδη το ειχα αναφερει ... η Αsus λεει οτι για οσους θελουν ταχυτητα, υπαρχει snr ρυθμιση να το φερουμε στα ισια του (στους τυχερους  που δεν εχουν προβληματικη γραμμη)

Με hol/voda πιστευω το dgn3500 ειναι η καλυτερη επιλογη σου, αν το βρεις (απο θεμα ταχυτητας & σταθεροτητας)

----------


## Hellmore

> Πιστευω απο οτι βλεπω εδω μεσα, ολα τα καινουρια mediatek (αρα και τα Asus) συνχρονιζουν λιγο πιο κατω. αλλα ειναι σταθερα απο θεμα γραμμης ... Eπειδη το ειχα αναφερει ... η Αsus λεει οτι για οσους θελουν ταχυτητα, υπαρχει snr ρυθμιση να το φερουμε στα ισια του (στους τυχερους  που δεν εχουν προβληματικη γραμμη)
> 
> Με hol/voda πιστευω το dgn3500 ειναι η καλυτερη επιλογη σου, αν το βρεις (απο θεμα ταχυτητας & σταθεροτητας)


Είναι θέμα chipset ή κάποια παραμετροποίηση στο firmware της ASUS; Αν ισχύει το δεύτερο γίνεται τεχνικά να το αλλάξουμε κάνοντας build το firmware χωρίς αυτή την παραμετροποίηση. Είναι κρίμα γιατί είναι καλό router αλλά υστερεί στο κομμάτι του modem.

----------


## babis3g

> Είναι θέμα chipset ή κάποια παραμετροποίηση στο firmware της ASUS; Αν ισχύει το δεύτερο γίνεται τεχνικά να το αλλάξουμε κάνοντας build το firmware χωρίς αυτή την παραμετροποίηση. Είναι κρίμα γιατί είναι καλό router αλλά υστερεί στο κομμάτι του modem.


Πιθανον και τα 2 γιατι θεμα chipset θα εχει παντα μια διαφορα στις μακρυνες γραμμες πως διαβαζει τον αλγορυθμο (αρα και αναποκριση) απο αλλα dsl chipsets που σε μακρυνες γραμμες φαινεται η διαφορα σταθεροτητας  ... αλλα και firmware στο dsl driver, οπου αν βγαλουν λογισμικο να συνχρονιζει πιο ψηλα, παλι σε μακρυνες γραμμες θα χανει σταθεροτητα (πιο πολλα λαθη, ασταθης snr) γιατι οσο πιο ψηλα ρυθμιστουν τα dsl drivers, τοσο πιο ασταθης σε πιο μακρυνες γραμμες ... στο δευτερο για το θεμα firmware το εχουν ρυθμισει σε ενα επιπεδο να ειναι σχετικα οκ με ολες τις γραμμες και υπαρχει snr tweak αν θελει ο χρηστης (και συμπληρωνω εγω, αν ειναι τυχερος και σηκωνει την αλλαγη snr η γραμμη του) να ανεβασει αυτος ταχυτητα 
Στο δευτερο τεχνικα γινεται να αλλαχτει λογισμικο αλλα ... οπως ειπα αν κανονισουν τα drivers πιο ψηλα (να συνχρονιζει πιο  ψηλα απο μονο του, χωρις snr tweak) θα χασει  σταθεροτητα σε αλλες γραμμες, τωρα θα μου πεις ο χρηστης που εχει προβλημα ας ανεβασει αυτος το snr να ειναι πιο σταθερο, αλλα πιστευω οτι η πολιτικη τους, το εχουν κανονισει να ειναι μετριο προς ολα τα dslam
Γινεται να το αλλαξουμε εμεις το firmware (οπως κανει ο amod με το netgear 2200, 3500, 4000) αλλα δυστυχως δεν ξερω προγραμματισμο και ναλλοι απο οτι βλεπω δεν ασχολουνται τοσο κοπο αν παρει ο χρηστης 1-2 mbps, απο την στιγμη που ηδη εχει snr tweak να το κανουμε οι ιδιοι χωρις προγραμματισμο

----------


## Tzimmys

Δώστε μια βοήθεια αν μπορείτε, γιατί το μυαλό μου δεν κατεβάζει τίποτα άλλο....

Έχω και εγώ προφανώς το ASUS DSL N14U, το οποίο ενώ το δούλευα κανονικά, το άφησα στην άκρη επειδή με το net faster iad 2 είχα μεγαλύτερη εμβέλεια στο wifi και ελαφρώς καλύτερες ταχύτητες.

Προχθές ήρθε ένα repeater που παρήγγειλα και πήγα να συνδέσω το Asus. To συνδέω λοιπόν, και τα μόνα φωτάκια που ανάβουν είναι το power button και το ethernet 1, ακόμα και αν δεν έχω συνδέσει καλώδιο ethernet εκεί.

Προσπαθώ reset, τίποτα....

Διαβάζω, κατεβάζω restore utility και τελευταίο firmware, η διαδικασία ολοκληρώνεται κανονικά, αλλά το modem τίποτα.... Εν το μεταξύ, να πω, ότι ακόμα και στο restore utility, αφού καρφώνω ip στο TCP/IP για να το δει, αν το συνδέσω στην ethernet 1 δεν το βλέπει, ενώ σε όλες τις άλλες θύρες το βλέπει κανονικά και η διαδικασία επαναφοράς ολοκληρώνεται κανονικά.

Έλα όμως που δε δουλεύει με τίποτα.... Wifi δεν εκπέμπει και το pc βγάζει το μήνυμα ότι "αποσυνδέθηκε το καλώδιο δικτύου". Δοκίμασα και άλλα δύο καλώδια ethernet και άλλον υπολογιστή. Πάντα το ίδιο. Είναι σαν να προσπαθεί να το διαβάσει, αλλά το χάνει, αναβοσβήνουν καμποσα λαμπάκια, το βρίσκει, προσπαθεί να συγχρονίσει, άντε πάλι από την αρχή, "αποσυνδέθηκε το καλώδιο δικτύου".

Ξέρει κάποιος να βοηθήσει? Ευχαριστώ για τον κόπο σας.

----------


## babis3g

Σε ποιο αναβουν τα φωτακια μονο pwr & eth1? στο Asus? αν ναι μαλλον μπρικαρε

Κατεβαζεις το ASUS Firmware Restoration version
https://www.asus.com/Networking/DSLN...Desk_Download/
Σιγουρεψου οτι εχεις το σωστο λογισμικο και οχι απο κανα Ν14_Β1

η σωστη σειρα ειναι
βαζεις στατικη στο pc, πχ 192.168.1.20
εχεις ετοιμο το restoration tool
κλεινεις το modem
πατας το reset και ενω το εχεις πατημενο ανοιγεις το modem και συνεχιζεις να το πατας μεχρι το pwr να αναβοσβηνει γρηγορα
oταν αναβοσβηνει γρηγορα στελνεις το λογισμικο στο modem

Aν δεν στελνει δοκιμαζεις ολα απο την αρχη σε αλλο ethernet απο τα 4

----------


## Tzimmys

Ναι, για το Asus λέω.

Ολοκληρώνει τη διαδικασία αποκατάστασης κανονικά.

Σταματάει να αναβοσβήνει το ethernet 1 και πλέον μένει μόνιμα αναμένο το power και αναβοσβήνει το ethernet 3 (που το έχω κουμπωμένο).

Σε αυτή τη φάση, ενώ αναβοσβήνει για λίγο το ehternet 3,ξαφνικά αναβοσβήνουν και κάποια από τα υπόλοιπα, και βγάζει μνμ στο pc ότι αποσυνδέθηκε το καλώδιο δικτύου.

Και εννοείτε πως δεν κάνει τίποτα άλλο, αλλά το παράλογο είναι ότι to restore γίνεται κανονικά.

----------


## babis3g

> Ναι, για το Asus λέω.
> 
> Ολοκληρώνει τη διαδικασία αποκατάστασης κανονικά.
> 
> Σταματάει να αναβοσβήνει το ethernet 1 και πλέον μένει μόνιμα αναμένο το power και αναβοσβήνει το ethernet 3 (που το έχω κουμπωμένο).
> 
> Σε αυτή τη φάση, ενώ αναβοσβήνει για λίγο το ehternet 3,ξαφνικά αναβοσβήνουν και κάποια από τα υπόλοιπα, και βγάζει μνμ στο pc ότι αποσυνδέθηκε το καλώδιο δικτύου.
> 
> Και εννοείτε πως δεν κάνει τίποτα άλλο, αλλά το παράλογο είναι ότι to restore γίνεται κανονικά.


Eφοσον εκανες το restoration σωστα, και κανει ιδιο θεμα ... ισως κατι να επαθε το boot loader, μαλλον το παιρνεις στο μαγαζι αν εχει εγγυηση, νομιζω βγηκε knockout

----------


## Tzimmys

Αναστήθηκε.... Με κάμποσο διάβασμα στο net, δοκίμασα και το "κρατημένο το wps, όταν το συνδέω στο ρεύμα", αντί του reset και δούλεψε, οπότε ας το έχουν όλοι κάπου πίσω στο μυαλό τους.... Μπορεί να χρειαστεί.

Μιαν ερώτηση τώρα. Νομίζω πως κάτι τρέχει με το wifi του, εκτός και αν υπάρχει κάποια ρύθμιση που βοηθάει....

Με το ethernet στο pc και speed test, παίρνω 11,8 download και 0,80 upload.

Με το redmi note 2, ακριβώς δίπλα στο asus, αλλά ακριβώς δίπλα!!, παίρνω 7-8 download και 0,7 upload.

Τι στα κομμάτια???

----------


## babis3g

Ωραια αφου το εχεις παλι σε λειτουργια ... Τι ακριβως αν θυμασαι εκανες με το wps?

Μηπως αρχισε να αφηνει 'κουσουρια" (ελαττωματα) ... δοκιμασε αλλο καναλι, βαλε το μονο στο n για δοκιμη και bandwidth στο 20

----------


## Tzimmys

Και βέβαια θυμάμαι.

Την διαδικασία που λέμε για να κάνουμε reset, κρατώντας το "ρεσετ" (την τρύπα) πατημένο και να βάλουμε το modem στην πρίζα, κάνουμε το ίδιο αλλά πατώντας το wps.

Όσο για το ςιφι, το έβαλα στο legacy και 20 ΜΗζ, όπως είπες και έστρωσε.

Σε ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σου babis.

----------


## panosl

Εχω περασει το τελευταιο firmware. Αν χρειαστει να το παω πισω στην wind ,λογω καποιου προβληματος,θα μου πουν κατι ?Ισχυει η εγγυηση ?

----------


## babis3g

> Εχω περασει το τελευταιο firmware. Αν χρειαστει να το παω πισω στην wind ,λογω καποιου προβληματος,θα μου πουν κατι ?Ισχυει η εγγυηση ?


Δεν ξερω σιγουρα αν εχει αλλο λογισμικο, παροτι που ειναι επισημο ... αλλα καλου κακου περνα το λογισμικο αν εχει το wind support κανα λογισμικο γιατι αυτο εχει παλι τα λογοτυπα και θα εισαι οκ, νομιζω καπου το ειχα και εγω, να προσπαθησω να το βρω αν το δωσουν απο τις πηγες μου

----------


## tfa

To stock firmware έχει το router της Wind (χωρίς αλλαγές σε λογότυπα), απλώς έρχεται προ-ρυθμισμένο (από την Asus) με τα στοιχεία της Wind. Κανονικά δεν πρέπει να σου πουν κάτι επειδή έκανες αναβάθμιση το firmware, εξάλλου η εγγύηση είναι της Asus και όχι της Wind.

----------


## dal_kos

Στο ρουτερ αυτό αλλάζουν οι κεραίες του Wifi? Έχει δοκιμασει κανεις να βαλει μεγαλύτερες κεραίες; Πώς ειναι το wifi του γενικά;
Έχω ένα NetFaster 1 που είχε μέτριο wifi (μεχρι 12 μετρα) και ένα Technicolor TD5136 που το έχω βάλει γιατί συγχρονίζει 1mbps πάνω από το Netfaster, αλλά το Wifi του πιάνει μέχρι τα 7 μετρα από το Μοντεμ.
Αξίζει να πάω στο Asus αυτό (συνδεση HOL) ή να κοιτάξω κάτι άλλο;
Με νοιαζει ο υψηλός συγχρονισμός και το δυνατό Wifi γιατί μένω σε περιοχή με αρκετά δίκτυα.

Επίσης με ενδιαφέρει το dual wan που επιτρέπουν τα Asus για load balancing μεσω 2ης ethernet. Το έχει και αυτό, σωστά;

----------


## babis3g

Οι κεραιες σε αυτο βγαινουν (Ν14U) στο  Ν14 Β1 οχι
Για το wifi ειναι μερικα γραμμενα πιο πισω (αν εχεις υπομονη να διαβασεις το νημα) αλλα πιστευω να σου πουν γνωμη γιατι δεν το εχω, μετριο το κοβω και οι κεραιες ειναι μολις 2db (αλλα εχουν 3db)
Στο συνχρονισμο να αναμενεις περιπου 1-2 mbps πιο κατω ειδικα σε conexant dslam, εχει ομως snr tweak ΑΝ εισαι τυχερος με πολυ καλη γραμμη (κοντινη) να το φερεις στα ισια του και λιγο πιο πανω, αλλα δεν ισχυει για ολους αυτο γιατι αν δεν εισαι κοντα, πειραζοντας το snr θα εχεις πιο μεγαλο προβλημα

Για το ΑΝ αξιζει ... μαλλον οχι ... εκτος αν εισαι πολυ κοντα στο ΑΚ, βαλε στατιστικα τωρινα
Aλλα με συγκεκριμενο κριτηριο τον συνχρονισμο με hol κοιτα τα infineon modem ειδικα αν εισαι μακρυα απο το ΑΚ

Για το dual wan νομιζω δεν αξιζει, σε αλλα μοντελα εχει θεμα, δηλαδη ενα παραδειγμα αν πεσει η πρωτη γραμμη ερχεται η δευτερη, και ποτε δεν ξανα γυριζει στην πρωτη, κλπ αρα και αυτο θα εχει ιδιο θεμα ... για dual wan αν ειναι must, κοιτα μονο τα draytek και μονο σε συσκευη με ενσωματωμενο modem

----------


## dal_kos

Αναλυτικότατος! Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!

Τα τωρινα στατιστικά μου:
Συγχρονισμός 1023/16800
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	5.5 / 15.5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	9.5 / 9.3
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
FEC (Up/Down):	131183 / 5272
CRC (Up/Down):	131073 / 92

(22 ώρες online)

Είμαι περίπου στα 500 μετρα από το ΑΚ. Με χαμηλότερο SNR είχα πρόβλημα παλιότερα, οποτε δε νομιζω πως αξίζει να το ρισκάρω.
Infineon modem που προτείνεις ποιες εταιρίες βγάζουν;

----------


## Xanziro

Καλησπερα παιδια, εχω το ASUS DSL-N14U B1 εδω και ενα μηνα περιπου.Χθες κανοντας format στο laptop και ακολουθως εγκατασταση προγραματων διαπιστωνω οτι υπαρχει προβλημα ειτε στη γραμμη ειτε στο router οταν κατεβαζω αρχεια με πληρη ταχυτητα.Εχω 4 mbit συνδεση, αν περιορισω την ταχυτητα με καποιον download manager γυρω στα 300 kb/s δεν υπαρχει προβλημα, αν το αφησω unlimited μετα απο μισο με ενα λεπτο σταματαει το κατεβασμα.Ψαχνοντας στα log του router βλεπω τα εξης :

2017-04-26 22:53:41 syslog: Serial link appears to be disconnected.
2017-04-26 22:53:41 syslog: Connect time 1.6 minutes.
2017-04-26 22:53:41 syslog: Sent 492425 bytes, received 29068811 bytes.
2017-04-26 22:53:41 syslog: LCP down.
2017-04-26 22:53:41 kernel: Link State: PVC_0 logistic interface down.
2017-04-26 22:53:41 syslog: Connection terminated.
2017-04-26 22:53:41 syslog: LCP down.
2017-04-26 22:53:42 WAN Connection: Fail to connect with some issues.

να συμβαινουν οποτε γινεται αυτο.

Διαβαζοντας το νημα ειδα οτι και αλλοι ειχαν προβλημα και σε καποιον λυθηκε με downgrading του firmware.Το εκανα και γω αλλα το θεμα παραμενει.Επισης δοκιμασα καποιες αλλες προτεινομενες λυσεις που διαβασα εδω οπως :

ενεργοποιηση του esnp
απενεργοποιηση του DLA
το stability adjustment στο -2, -5
το Rx AGC GAIN Adjustment στο stable

τιποτα απο αυτα δεν βοηθησε.Επισης αλλαξα splitter και το καλωδιο που συνδεεται με το router.
Να πω οτι πριν απο το ASUS ειχα ενα Sagem 2404 και δουλευε υπερσταθεροτατα.Τι μπορει να συμβαινει?Τα στατιστικα της γραμμης μου ειναι καλα?

----------


## babis3g

> Αναλυτικότατος! Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!
> 
> Τα τωρινα στατιστικά μου:
> Συγχρονισμός 1023/16800
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	5.5 / 15.5
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	9.5 / 9.3
> Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
> Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
> FEC (Up/Down):	131183 / 5272
> ...


παροτι οτι εισαι κοντα στο κεντρο που δεν πρεπει να εχεις προβλημα με κανενα modem (Βαση λογικης) βλεπω εχεις προβλημα με το upstream ... πιστευω οτι με το Ν14 θα ειναι λιγο καλυτερα στο upstream, αλλα θα κλειδωσει λιγο πιο χαμηλα (14.500 -15.000) αλλα οπως ειπες ειναι ρισκο και δεν θελεις να ρισκαρεις, οποτε κοιτα τα infineon οπως tp link archer d2, d20, vr200

Πριν παρεις αλλο modem (εκτος αν το θελεις για τις καλυτερες ρυθμισεις και ασυρματο), επειδη πιστευω και αυτα θα εχουν ακριβως ιδιο προβλημα στο upstream και δεν νομιζω να βοηθησουν ... το καλυτερο που εχεις να κανεις, ειναι να κοιταξεις πρωτα την εσωτερικη εγκατασταση
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...25#post5507825
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...BC%CE%B7%CF%82

Συνοψιζω, εβαλα ενδεικτικα μερικα modem (σχεδονν ιδιο chipset με αυτο που εχεις) αλλα θα εχουν ιδιο προβλημα κατα εμενα (λαθη στο upstream) κοιτα την εσωτερικη εγκατασταση

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλησπερα παιδια, εχω το ASUS DSL-N14U B1 εδω και ενα μηνα περιπου.Χθες κανοντας format στο laptop και ακολουθως εγκατασταση προγραματων διαπιστωνω οτι υπαρχει προβλημα ειτε στη γραμμη ειτε στο router οταν κατεβαζω αρχεια με πληρη ταχυτητα.Εχω 4 mbit συνδεση, αν περιορισω την ταχυτητα με καποιον download manager γυρω στα 300 kb/s δεν υπαρχει προβλημα, αν το αφησω unlimited μετα απο μισο με ενα λεπτο σταματαει το κατεβασμα.Ψαχνοντας στα log του router βλεπω τα εξης :
> 
> 2017-04-26 22:53:41 syslog: Serial link appears to be disconnected.
> 2017-04-26 22:53:41 syslog: Connect time 1.6 minutes.
> 2017-04-26 22:53:41 syslog: Sent 492425 bytes, received 29068811 bytes.
> 2017-04-26 22:53:41 syslog: LCP down.
> 2017-04-26 22:53:41 kernel: Link State: PVC_0 logistic interface down.
> 2017-04-26 22:53:41 syslog: Connection terminated.
> 2017-04-26 22:53:41 syslog: LCP down.
> ...


Yπαρχουν 2 περιπτωσεις
1)
Οταν γινεται αποσυνδεση/προβλημα, κοιτα στα στατικα (τη φωτο που δειχνεις)
ΑΝ το dsl uptime ΔΕΝ παει στο 0:0:0:0 αλλα συνεχιζει να μετραει κανονικα, χανει απλα την IP ... κανε το εξης
Πηγαινε στο wan > internet connection > edit
Θα βρεις μια ρυθμιση που λεει
additional pppd options
Bαλε την εντολη
lcp-echo-interval 0
Αν με 0 δεν συνδεθει στο dslam σου (που μαλλον θα ειναι οκ μεbroadcom) δοκιμασε αντι για 0, τα 30, 40, 60, αλλα πρωτα το 0
Πιστευω οτι ακομα και αν δεν βοηθησει αυτη η μεθοδος, θα ελλατωσει τουθλαχιστον κατα τον διπλασιο χρονο το προβλημα σου

>>Ερωτημα στο wan > internet connection εχεις PPPoA ή PPPoE?

2)
ΑΝ το dsl uptime παει στο 0:0:0:0 (οταν παρουσιαζεται το προβλημα) τοτε μιλαμε για θεμα γραμμης ... εφοσον δεν βοηθησαν τα λογισμικα και οι ρυθμισεις τοτε θα κοιταξεις την εσωτερικη σου εγκατασταση (links εβαλα στο αμεσως πιο πανω post για τον αλλο φιλο)
ΑΝ εισαι οκ με την εγκατασταση σου, τηλεφνημα στον παροχο

Ποιο απο τα 2 συμβαινουν? στο 1) εχεις pppoa η  pppoe?

----------


## Xanziro

> Yπαρχουν 2 περιπτωσεις
> 1)
> Οταν γινεται αποσυνδεση/προβλημα, κοιτα στα στατικα (τη φωτο που δειχνεις)
> ΑΝ το dsl uptime ΔΕΝ παει στο 0:0:0:0 αλλα συνεχιζει να μετραει κανονικα, χανει απλα την IP ... κανε το εξης
> Πηγαινε στο wan > internet connection > edit
> Θα βρεις μια ρυθμιση που λεει
> additional pppd options
> Bαλε την εντολη
> lcp-echo-interval 0
> ...


1> Οχι δεν μηδενιζει, συνεχιζει να μετραει οπως ειπες, το παρατηρησα και γω.

2>Δε ξερω ποια ακριβως ρυθμιση εννοεις, στη μια δειχνει PPPoA/PPPoE, στην αλλη PPPoE LLC οπως φαινεται και στην εικονα.



Ξεχασα να αναφερω οτι το router συνδεεται με την μπριζα με καλωδιο περιπου 10 μετρων δε ξερω αν παιζει ρολο αυτο.Δυστυχως η διαμορφωση του σπιτιου δε μου επιτρεπει να το εχω κοντα στην μπριζα γιατι τοτε δεν υπαρχει καλο σημα σε ολο το σπιτι.

----------


## babis3g

Κατα εμενα ναι σε μερικες περιπτωσεις παιζει ρολο αν ειναι 10 μετρα μακρυα, τουλαχιστον στα λαθη ειναι καλυτερα να βαλεις το modem διπλα στη πριζα και μεγαλο rj45 ... αν δεν γινεται παρε πολυ καλη ποιοτητα rj11 πχ belkin και οχι απλο τηλεφωνικο

additional pppd option ειναι προς το τελος της σελιδας που δειχνεις ... στη δεξια φωτο, στο τελος της
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...9&d=1477564077
πρεπει σιγουρα να το εχει και το Ν14

----------


## Xanziro

> Κατα εμενα ναι σε μερικες περιπτωσεις παιζει ρολο αν ειναι 10 μετρα μακρυα, τουλαχιστον στα λαθη ειναι καλυτερα να βαλεις το modem διπλα στη πριζα και μεγαλο rj45 ... αν δεν γινεται παρε πολυ καλη ποιοτητα rj11 πχ belkin και οχι απλο τηλεφωνικο
> 
> additional pppd option ειναι προς το τελος της σελιδας που δειχνεις ... στη δεξια φωτο, στο τελος της
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...9&d=1477564077
> πρεπει σιγουρα να το εχει και το Ν14


pppd option εχει ναι θα δοκιμασω τις ρυθμισεις που ειπες, αλλα σχετικα με το δευτερο σου ερωτημα δε ξερω τι ισχυει, δλδ αν εχω pppoa η pppoe.
Επισης στο PPP Authentication ειναι στο auto, μηπως πρεπει να βαλω PAP?

----------


## babis3g

εκανα λαθος και το διορθωσα, ηδη εχεις pppoe llc απο οτι ειδα στην φωτο σου, απλα με pppoe ειναι πιο σταθερο οταν χανει την ip & το lcp-echo βοηθαει καλυτερα
Ναι βαλε το πιστευω οτι τουλαχιστον το αν το προβλημα δεν φυγει, θα διπλασιαστει ο χρονος προβληματος, πχ αν στο κανει καθε 2 μερες, τουλαχιστον θα ειναι καθε 4 μερες
Πιθανοι λογοι που συμβαινει αυτο, ειναι ειτε απο χασιμο πακετων (packet loss) μη καλη γραμμη, καποια συνδεση εχει σκουρια (φιλτρο, καλωδιο πριζα ή απο μερια παροχου ) ή to dslam εχει θεμα με το να στελνει σωστα πακετα ή το modem εχει προβλημα, δεν μπορω να σου πω σιγουρα γιατι ειναι μεγαλο θεμα, αλλα πιστευω αυτος ο τροπος (lcp-echo) το προβλημα να ειναι τουλαχιστον πιο αραιο
Οποτε δοκιμασε 0 για αρχη

----------


## Xanziro

Καταρχην σ'ευχαριστω για τη βοηθεια! Να διευκρινισω καλυτερα οτι δεν ειναι θεμα ημερων αυτο που συμβαινει, οποτεδηποτε και αν παω να κατεβασω ενα αρχειο μεσα σε μισο με ενα λεπτο εχω wan disconnection.Πιθανοτατα να συμβαινει και σε streaming αλλα να κανει resume και να μη το καταλαβαινω.Το φιλτρο και το καλωδιο rj11 ειναι ολοκαινουρια οποτε θα κοιταξω να ψαξω τι συμβαινει με τα υπολοιπα.Μια ερωτηση ακομα, τα στατιστικα οπως φαινονται παραπανω σχετικα με snr και line attenuation ειναι καλα?

----------


## babis3g

τοτε βαλε το lcp-echo-interval 0 και ξεκινα αμεσως τις δοκιμες, αν δεν πιασει και εχειs ενεργο QoS κλεισε το για δοκιμη, αν ειναι κλειστο ανοιξε το για δοκιμη (βαλε κενο το ονομα των συσκευων και απλα βαλε max limit upload/download)
Tα στατιστικα καλα φαινονται
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...7&d=1493239928
snr 30 που δειχνει υπερ σταθερη γραμμη και crc errors 0, το ειχα και εγω αυτο το πακετο (με 25 snr) για οικονομια  :Smile:  πολυ καλο πακετο απο θεμα σταθεροτητας

- - - Updated - - -

Αλλα δοκιμασε λιγες ωρες και με καλωδιο μεχρι 1,5 μετρα (πχ αυτο απο μεσα στο κουτι) αν εχει ιδιο θεμα (παρε το modem κοντα στη πριζα με μικρο καλωδιο να δεις αν παλι εχει θεμα)
 EDIT
το power down βλεπω χαμηλο (0.2) και μπορει να φταιει το καλωδιο? επρεπε να ειναι 18-19, κατι παιζεται στην γραμμη

----------


## Xanziro

Δοκιμασα ηδη με τη ρυθμιση  lcp-echo-interval 0 και χωρις bandwidth limiter εννοειται και μεχρι στιγμης τα πηγαινει περιφημα σε κατεβασμα αρχειου.Θα δοκιμασω αργοτερα συνδεοντας το με το μικρο καλωδιο οπως ειπες και θα κοιταξω τα στατιστικα παλι να δω διαφορες ειδικα για το power down που λες.Ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## babis3g

ωραια, οπως ειπα τουλάχιστον θα κανει πιο αραια θεμα, επσιης (και ευχαριστω που μου το ειπες δευτερη φορα γιατι το αμελησα την πρωτη να δω τα στατιστικα) το power level ειναι χαμηλο, κατι παιζεται στην γραμμη
δες αν ειναι το ιδιο με κοντο καλωδιο, αν κατι, οι οδηγοι για ελενχο της γραμμης στο σπιτι ειναι πιο πανω

----------


## hara75gr

Παιδιά, να ρωτήσω λίγο. Ήμουν με vodafone, και το Asus δούλευε υποδειγματικά, με ελάχιστα crc και σταθερή γραμμή. Από τότε που πήγα Cosmote,  και το έβαλα μπροστά από το speedport(λόγω voip), η γραμμή είναι άστα να πάνε. Πάρα πολλά upstream crc (πρώτη φορά το βλέπω αυτό, τι σημαίνει   στο upstream?), και reboot κάθε μέρα

Παίζει να έβαλα καμιά λάθος ρύθμιση στην Cosmote?

Αλλιώς, να υποθέσω ότι δεν συνεργάζεται καθόλου καλά το Asus με broadcom και να παίξει το ρόλο του ρούτερ?
Σημείωση: με το speedport, η γραμμή δούλευε πολύ καλά, αλλά είχα σχεδόν ανύπαρκτο Wi-Fi. 
Κάνας άλλος που έχει Cosmote?

----------


## babis3g

Αν δεν κανω λαθος βαση ενος παλιου mediatek/trendchip που ειχα, σε broadcom (αυτα τα πιο παλια mediatek) εχουν πιο πολλα λαθη στο upstream και πιο λιγα το downstream
Δεν νομιζω να σου κανει προβλημα, αλλα βλεπω πρεπει να εχει γινει αποσυνδεση> γιατι το DLA εχει τεθει σε ενεργεια, εκτος να το πειραξες εσυ
Aλλαξε φιλτρο να δεις να ειναι καλυτερα
Δοκιμασε αυτες τις αλλαγες
DLA =  Disable
Stability adjustment = Disable
Share pvc = disable
Αnneχ mode = adsl2+

----------


## hara75gr

> Αν δεν κανω λαθος βαση ενος παλιου mediatek/trendchip που ειχα, σε broadcom (αυτα τα πιο παλια mediatek) εχουν πιο πολλα λαθη στο upstream και πιο λιγα το downstream
> Δεν νομιζω να σου κανει προβλημα, αλλα βλεπω πρεπει να εχει γινει αποσυνδεση> γιατι το DLA εχει τεθει σε ενεργεια, εκτος να το πειραξες εσυ
> Aλλαξε φιλτρο να δεις να ειναι καλυτερα
> Δοκιμασε αυτες τις αλλαγες
> DLA =  Disable
> Stability adjustment = Disable
> Share pvc = disable
> Αnneχ mode = adsl2+


Το dla το είχα βάλει εγώ, μπας και φτιάξει η κατάσταση με το αυτόματο, αλλά μπα. Τα έβαλα όπως είπες να δν πως θα πάει
Σωστά είναι έτσι?
Απλά στο annex mode, ρε συ, δεν υπάρχει επιλογή adsl2+, οπότε κι εκεί το έβαλα στο αυτόματο(το είχα στο m, γιατί έτσι το έβγαζε το log).

----------


## babis3g

Αν δεν σου παει με οτε, τοτε μαλλον θα αρχιζεις να κατεβαζεις το snr με το stability μεχρι να βρει καλυτερη σταθεροτητα

----------


## hara75gr

> Αν δεν σου παει με οτε, τοτε μαλλον θα αρχιζεις να κατεβαζεις το snr με το stability μεχρι να βρει καλυτερη σταθεροτητα


Ή να το βάλω να δουλέψει απλά σαν ρούτερ, να διαχειρίζεται μόνο το δίκτυο δλδ, δεν είναι καλή λύση? Έτσι όπως το έχω, ήδη χάνει 2mb σε σχέση με το speedport. Αν ανεβάσω έστω και 1 το σνρ, κλάψτα Χαράλαμπε(δεν αναφέρομαι σε σένα, συνονόματος είμαι :Razz:  )

----------


## babis3g

Αν καιγεσαι για τα 2 mbps και δεν σε πειραζει να εχεις 2 συσκευες, ναι βαλε το σαν router
και σε εμαν με οτε (αλλο asus mediatek) paei 1 - 1,5 μβπσ πιο katv, αλλα ειναι πιο σταθερο
Νομιζω ξερεις την διακιδασια για να γινει σκετο rauter το asus, τωρα για το speedport δεν θυμαμαι πως μπαινει σε bridge, ρωτα στο αναλογο topic

----------


## Karpathoulas

Καλημέρα, μια ερώτηση.
με αυτά τα στατιστικά φαίνεται σταθερή η γραμμή μου αλλά στην πραγματικότητα πέφτει η χάνει την IP τουλάχιστον 5 φορές την μέρα αλλά δεν δημιουργεί κάποιο σημαντικό πρόβλημα. Εχω κάνει κατι λάθος η είναι φυσιολογικό?

----------


## babis3g

πηγαινε στο wan>internet connection> κανε edit > και στο additional pppd options βαλε την εντολη
lcp-echo-interval 0
αν δεν συνδεθει με 0 δοκιμασε την εντολη
lcp-echo-interval 60 lcp-echo-failure 20
δες δεξια φωτο
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...9&d=1477564077
θα πρεπει να μειωσει το προβλημα

ΕDIT λαθοs link

----------


## kanenas84

καλησπέρα θέλω τα φώτα σας έχω πάρει εδώ και μερικές μέρες και εγώ αυτό το "ρουτερακι" και έχω ένα θεματάκι με την ταχύτητα
με το παλιό πολύ πάλι ρώυτερ που έχω piano ταχύτητα 13 με αυτό piano 10.6 τι μπορώ να κάνω να το βελτιώσω η να το δώσω και να πάρο άλλο ?
είμαι στην εταιρία forthnet και τα βασικά τα έχω φτιάξει ( a και υπόψιν δεν γνωρίσω από αυτά )

----------


## babis3g

> καλησπέρα θέλω τα φώτα σας έχω πάρει εδώ και μερικές μέρες και εγώ αυτό το "ρουτερακι" και έχω ένα θεματάκι με την ταχύτητα
> με το παλιό πολύ πάλι ρώυτερ που έχω piano ταχύτητα 13 με αυτό piano 10.6 τι μπορώ να κάνω να το βελτιώσω η να το δώσω και να πάρο άλλο ?
> είμαι στην εταιρία forthnet και τα βασικά τα έχω φτιάξει ( a και υπόψιν δεν γνωρίσω από αυτά )


Για την ταχυτητα, κλεινεις το DLA και ενεργοποιεις το stability adjustment (dsl settings page) αν εχεις καλη γραμμη θα σε αφησει να το φερεις στα ισια του, βαλε το για αρχη στο +2
Για γενικα αν το κριτηριο σου ειναι θεμα γραμμης (σε θεμα ταχυτητας σταθεροτητας) τοτε κοιτας πιο ειναι το dslam και παιρνεις αναλογ modem
To Αsus το ανεφερει στα dsl log page με το ονομα DSL Exchange(DSLAM)

----------


## hara75gr

> Αν καιγεσαι για τα 2 mbps και δεν σε πειραζει να εχεις 2 συσκευες, ναι βαλε το σαν router
> και σε εμαν με οτε (αλλο asus mediatek) paei 1 - 1,5 μβπσ πιο katv, αλλα ειναι πιο σταθερο
> Νομιζω ξερεις την διακιδασια για να γινει σκετο rauter το asus, τωρα για το speedport δεν θυμαμαι πως μπαινει σε bridge, ρωτα στο αναλογο topic


Αν υπάρχει κάποιο λινκ για τη διαδικασία θα με διευκόλυνες πάρα πολύ, για να μην τα μπουρδουκλώσω δλδ  :Wink:  
Εδώ να αναφέρω(για μελλοντικές απορίες) ότι σε ΟΤΕ, το Asus Asus στο αυτόματο, "διαβάζει" τη σύνδεση ως annex m. Αν το γυρίσετε σε annex a, θα συγχρονίζει πολύ καλύτερα και σταθερότερα σε download(ίσως χάνει κάτι kb σε upload)

----------


## babis3g

> Αν υπάρχει κάποιο λινκ για τη διαδικασία θα με διευκόλυνες πάρα πολύ, για να μην τα μπουρδουκλώσω δλδ  
> Εδώ να αναφέρω(για μελλοντικές απορίες) ότι σε ΟΤΕ, το Asus Asus στο αυτόματο, "διαβάζει" τη σύνδεση ως annex m. Αν το γυρίσετε σε annex a, θα συγχρονίζει πολύ καλύτερα και σταθερότερα σε download(ίσως χάνει κάτι kb σε upload)


Οχι δεν εχω καποιο link (νομιζω δεν εχει ουτε η Asus) γιατι τα modems διαφερουν οταν ειναι να μπουν σε γεφυρα ή pppoe passthrough
Αλλα περιληπτικα βαζεις το modem παροχου σε καθαρη γεφυρα (δεν το εχω οποτε ρωτα στο αναλογο topic του 2i / 724 / zte κλπ) που υποτιθεται ειναι το πιο ευκολα στο σεταρισμα με καθαρη γεφυρα
Mετα πας στο Asus dual wan (δεν ειμαι σιγουρος πως ειναι σχεδιασμενο στο μοντελο σου, ισως αν βαλεις φωτο να βοηθησει αν δεν τα καταφερεις) και οριζεις μια απο τις 4 lan σαν 2ο incoming wan
Mετα οταν γινει, θα σε βγαλει στη σελιδα wan > internet connection και εκει βαζεις το
transer mode = ethernet wan
wan connection type = pppoe
Encapsulation Mode = llc
και εφοσοσν ειναι σε καθαρη γεφυρα περνας το username / pass στο Asus
mtu 1492 στο Asus
Kαλωδιο απο το lan (δεν ξερω αν χρειαζεται να φτιαξεις ειδικο lan στο modem παροχου) προς το Αsus & στο lan/wan που μολις εφτιαξες και μετα ανοιγο/κλειμα (reboot) και τα 2

----------


## kanenas84

> Για την ταχυτητα, κλεινεις το DLA και ενεργοποιεις το stability adjustment (dsl settings page) αν εχεις καλη γραμμη θα σε αφησει να το φερεις στα ισια του, βαλε το για αρχη στο +2
> Για γενικα αν το κριτηριο σου ειναι θεμα γραμμης (σε θεμα ταχυτητας σταθεροτητας) τοτε κοιτας πιο ειναι το dslam και παιρνεις αναλογ modem
> To Αsus το ανεφερει στα dsl log page με το ονομα DSL Exchange(DSLAM)


γιατι ειμαι σκραπας μπορεις να ανεβασεις καμια φωτο να μου δειχνεις που πηγενω και πως το κανω? η να μου γραψεις αναλυτικα που πηγενω να τα βρω？ γιατι δεν τα βρισκω. ευχαριστω

----------


## babis3g

Κοιτα τι ταχυτητα πιανεις
Θα δεις μια τετοια φωτο (administration>dsl settings)
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...3&d=1459888237
κλεινεις disable το dynamic line adjustment
Eνεργοποιεις το stability adjustment και το βαζεις για αρχη στο +2 (αν δεν εισαι ευχαριστημενος με την ταχυτητα, το βαζεις στο +3, +4 κλπ
apply
ετσι θα σου χαμηλωσει το snr και θα ανεβασει ταχυτητα
τωρα κοιτα τι ταχυτητα κλειδωσε (λογικα ακομα 1-2 mbps πιο πανω)

Αλλα οσο πειραζεις το stability για κερδος ταχυτητας, τοσο πιο αστατη γραμμη, οποτε να σου κανει αποσυνδεσεις / προβληματα, αρχιζεις να το ξανα κατεβαζεις μεχρι να βρει καλη γραμμη (πχ ξανα +6, +5, +4 κλπ)

Επισης ενεργοποισε το esnp (δεν φαινεται σε αυτη τη φωτο γιατι ειναι παλια) που ειναι για σταθεροτητα

----------


## kanenas84

> Κοιτα τι ταχυτητα πιανεις
> Θα δεις μια τετοια φωτο (administration>dsl settings)
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...3&d=1459888237
> κλεινεις disable το dynamic line adjustment
> Eνεργοποιεις το stability adjustment και το βαζεις για αρχη στο +2 (αν δεν εισαι ευχαριστημενος με την ταχυτητα, το βαζεις στο +3, +4 κλπ
> apply
> ετσι θα σου χαμηλωσει το snr και θα ανεβασει ταχυτητα
> τωρα κοιτα τι ταχυτητα κλειδωσε (λογικα ακομα 1-2 mbps πιο πανω)
> 
> ...



ευχ το εφτιαξα να και μια φωτο θελω κατι να αλλαξω? θα το δουλεψω και θα σας πω τα αποτελεσματα

----------


## babis3g

Ναι ενταξει φαινεται ετσι

----------


## panos.kat

Καλημέρα σε όλους!
Μία βοήθεια αν γίνεται. Έχω το συγκεκριμένο μόντεμ εδώ και 1 χρόνο από WIND. Σήμερα, έγινε η αλλαγή από ADSL σε VDSL. Το μόντεμ αυτό, υποστηρίζει VDSL; Και αν ναι, χρειάζεται να κάνω κάποια αλλαγή στις ρυθμίσεις του; Λέει ότι είναι μόνο για DSL αλλά κάποιος φίλος μου είχε πει ότι παίζει και σε VDSL, αλλά στην WIND δεν ξέρουν που τους πάνε τα 4, όταν τους ρώτησα. Έχω το 9.1.2.3 firmware, δοκίμασα ANNEX A, ANNEX B, με AutoSync UP πάντα, αλλά τίποτα. Παίζει να θέλει το stable firmware; Το Zyxel που το έχει και ο αδερφός μου, μου έχει πει ότι είναι για τα μπάζα, οπότε αν 1 στο εκατομμύριο παίζει το ASUS σε VDSL, εννοείται ότι θα το κρατήσω.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!!!

----------


## sdikr

> Καλημέρα σε όλους!
> Μία βοήθεια αν γίνεται. Έχω το συγκεκριμένο μόντεμ εδώ και 1 χρόνο από WIND. Σήμερα, έγινε η αλλαγή από ADSL σε VDSL. Το μόντεμ αυτό, υποστηρίζει VDSL; Και αν ναι, χρειάζεται να κάνω κάποια αλλαγή στις ρυθμίσεις του; Λέει ότι είναι μόνο για DSL αλλά κάποιος φίλος μου είχε πει ότι παίζει και σε VDSL, αλλά στην WIND δεν ξέρουν που τους πάνε τα 4, όταν τους ρώτησα. Έχω το 9.1.2.3 firmware, δοκίμασα ANNEX A, ANNEX B, με AutoSync UP πάντα, αλλά τίποτα. Παίζει να θέλει το stable firmware; Το Zyxel που το έχει και ο αδερφός μου, μου έχει πει ότι είναι για τα μπάζα, οπότε αν 1 στο εκατομμύριο παίζει το ASUS σε VDSL, εννοείται ότι θα το κρατήσω.
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!!!


O κατασκευαστής λέει οτι είναι adsl μόνο,  αυτός ξέρει  :Razz: 

θα μπορούσες να το δουλέψεις με κάποιο άλλο modem σε λειτουργία Bridge αν θέλεις

----------


## babis3g

οχι δεν παιζει vdsl, μπορεις να το φτιαξεις σαν σκετο router, εδω
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...89#post6183289
αλλα δεν νομιζω να αξιζει σε γραμμη vdsl και να εχεις 2 συσκευες, εκτος αν του παροχου ειναι τοσο χαλια το ασυρματο

----------


## panos.kat

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, έχω ένα σκέτο TPLINK AC1200 και το έχω σαν repeater, ασύρματα. Το κρατάω λοιπόν, γιατί ποτέ δε ξέρεις, αν συνεχίσει να μου δίνει 20 ταχύτητα το VDSL, μάλλον θα το σταματήσω μετά το 6μηνο!  :Razz:

----------


## vrwmiaris

Καλημέρα.έχω το συγκεκριμένο ρουτερ περίπου μισό χρόνο, είμαι απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος.είδα και την πρόταση του Μπάμπη σχετικά με το να αλλάξω μόνος μου το snr και από εκεί που είχα14  mbps με -2, βάζοντας το στο 2 ανέβηκα στα 17 , με 6,1 margin χωρίς λάθη και αποσυνδέσεις.το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζω από χτες είναι το εξής.είχα βάλει ένα dock με έναν 2,5" σκληρό με εξωτερική τροφοδοσία και με το download master έβλεπα τα torrent και αναλόγως προσέθετα ή έσβηνα.γέμισε ο δίσκος και έβαλα έναν 2,5" με θήκη.έκανα αναβάθμιση στο τελευταίο stable fw.Όταν προσθέτω κάποιο αρχείο ξεκινά να δουλεύει ο σκληρός, όμως μετά από λίγο σβήνει, έτσι κλείνει και το download master.δεν μπορώ να μπω είτε από την εφαρμογή είτε μέσω webview.για να τον ανοίξω θέλει στο μενού του ρούτερ/usb app/κτλπ γνωστά.έβαλα χτες το dock με τον παλιό δίσκο και πέφτει το ίντερνετ.σβήνει το τρίτο λαμπάκι από αριστερά, εκείνο με τον πλανήτη, και κολλάει το ρούτερ θέλοντας επανεκκίνηση και να βγάλω το usb.έβαλα το τελευταίο 224 και πάλι τα ίδια.ρωτώ λοιπόν έχει καεί τίποτα; θέλει πέταμα; έχω άλλους δύο δίσκους χύμα και εάν δεν δουλεύει με το dock με είναι άχρηστο το ρούτερ.οποία βοήθεια/συμβουλή ευπρόσδεκτη.Ευχαριστώ

----------


## panos.kat

Ρε παιδιά, παιδευόμουν όλο το Σαββατοκύριακο να κάνω WDS Bridge το ASUS για να το κάνω extender, με το Zyxel VDSL της Wind. Και τα 2 το υποστηρίζουν αλλά δεν κατάφερα να συνδέσω το ASUS πάνω στο Zyxel, παρότι έβρισκα το WiFi και έμπαινε η MAC address του Zyxel κανονικά. Ίδιο κανάλι, ίδια μπάντα, ίδιες ρυθμίσεις ασφαλείας, ίδιο SSID, ίδιος κωδικός, απενεργοποιημένο το DHCP στο ASUS για να δίνει το Zyxel IP, τζίφος! Το έχει κάνει κανείς repeater το ASUS; Καμία ιδέα; Είναι κρίμα να το έχω να κάθεται!

----------


## babis3g

> Ρε παιδιά, παιδευόμουν όλο το Σαββατοκύριακο να κάνω WDS Bridge το ASUS για να το κάνω extender, με το Zyxel VDSL της Wind. Και τα 2 το υποστηρίζουν αλλά δεν κατάφερα να συνδέσω το ASUS πάνω στο Zyxel, παρότι έβρισκα το WiFi και έμπαινε η MAC address του Zyxel κανονικά. Ίδιο κανάλι, ίδια μπάντα, ίδιες ρυθμίσεις ασφαλείας, ίδιο SSID, ίδιος κωδικός, απενεργοποιημένο το DHCP στο ASUS για να δίνει το Zyxel IP, τζίφος! Το έχει κάνει κανείς repeater το ASUS; Καμία ιδέα; Είναι κρίμα να το έχω να κάθεται!


Νομιζω και σωστα να το κανεις, υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην δουλεψει ακομα μεταξυ μοντελων ιδιου κατασκευαστη, δεν υπαρχει εγγυηση οτι θα δουλεψει παντα
http://www.tomsguide.com/us/how-to-w...iew-253-3.html

H asus λεει οτι πρεπει να ειναι ιδιο κατασκευαστης, αλλα δεν νομιζω να ισχυει παντα
https://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/109921

Δοκιμασε αλλο ip ας πουμε στο Asus ... να μην εχουν τα ιδια πχ 192.168.1.1 / 192.168.0.1
Επισης αν σου δινει επιλογη στο Asus βαλε ιδιο καναλι
https://www.asus.com/support/faq/114612
https://www.asus.com/gr/support/faq/109839/

----------


## panos.kat

> Νομιζω και σωστα να το κανεις, υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην δουλεψει ακομα μεταξυ μοντελων ιδιου κατασκευαστη, δεν υπαρχει εγγυηση οτι θα δουλεψει παντα
> http://www.tomsguide.com/us/how-to-w...iew-253-3.html
> 
> H asus λεει οτι πρεπει να ειναι ιδιο κατασκευαστης, αλλα δεν νομιζω να ισχυει παντα
> https://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/109921
> 
> Δοκιμασε αλλο ip ας πουμε στο Asus ... να μην εχουν τα ιδια πχ 192.168.1.1 / 192.168.0.1
> Επισης αν σου δινει επιλογη στο Asus βαλε ιδιο καναλι
> https://www.asus.com/support/faq/114612
> https://www.asus.com/gr/support/faq/109839/


Νομίζω τα 2 router πρεπει να βρίσκονται στο ίδιο εύρος ΙΡ αλλιώς το πρωταρχικό δε θα μπορεί να δει το δεύτερο. Το ξέρω από το TPLink με το οποίο δεν είχα θέμα σε WDS bridge ούτε με το Zyxel ως πρώτο ούτε με το Asus, και μάλιστα γίνεται και πολύ εύκολα. Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση παρόλ' αυτά!

----------


## babis3g

Δοκιμασε δεν χανεις κατι, επισης δοκιμασε κανα αλλο λογισμικο απο Asus

----------


## rallye

Καλημέρα. Έχω στην κατοχή μου το συγκεκριμένο router και θέλω να ανοίξω την πρόσβαση ssh από WAN, αλλά η επιλογή "Allow SSH access from WAN" δεν υπάρχει πουθενά. Έχω δοκιμάσει διάφορα firmware (stable και beta). Δοκίμασα να κάνω και port forward στην εσωτερική του ip ή στο localhost, χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. Υπάρχει μήπως κάποιος τρόπος να ενεργοποιηθεί;

- - - Updated - - -

Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται βρέθηκε ο τρόπος να γίνει προσωρινά. Είναι ο παρακάτω iptables rule:


```
iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --dport xx -j ACCEPT
```

όπου xx η πόρτα που έχετε ορίσει μέσω του web interface.

----------


## LocoDiceGR

Γυρναω απο την wind, πηγα και το παραγγειλα και εγω, το βραδακι θα το εχω με το καλο...35 ευρω, ουτε καν με ρωτησαν αν ειμαι συνδρομητης!!

Αιντε μπας και δω καμια ασπρη μερα σε θεμα σταθεροτητας/WIFI....τωρα κλειδωνω στα 12...για να δουμε..

Λοιπον, επειδη τωρα θα αρχισω να ασχολουμαι με αυτα...

1) Firmware update, ποιο ειναι το τελευταιο? (Βρισκω μονο το ΒΕΤΑ απο τον @babis3g που εχει φτιαξει το αντιστοιχο θεμα εδω περα...(το official στην σελιδα δεν δουλευει, δεν μου βγαζει τιποτα, δεν ξερω γιατι)

2) Οδηγιες για firmware update? Αμα δεν υπαρχουν στα ελληνικα δεν εχω προβλημα, μολις το βαλω να του κανω κατευθειαν firmware update.

Θα επιστρεψω το βραδακι μολις το εχω στα χερια μου...θα σας ζαλισω λιγο  :Cool:   :Twisted Evil: 

P.S Ηταν να αγορασω το TP-LINK D20, αλλα αλλαξα γνωμη...

----------


## Mormnak

Τελευταίο Official  Version 1.1.2.2_17  2016/11/22   http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/wir...14U_112217.ZIP

----------


## babis3g

> Τελευταίο Official  Version 1.1.2.2_17  2016/11/22   http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/wir...14U_112217.ZIP


και το τελευταιο beta εδω (DSL-N14U_v9.1.1.3._288gaxxxxx)
https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...EE504F28F4A9DY

- - - Updated - - -

Για την αναβαθμηση, αφου θα περασεις generic λογισμικο σε branded (wind)
Περνας το official η το beta, και μετα οταν γινει η αναβθμηση, πατας το reset κουμπακι συνεχομενα για 6-10 δευτερα
Οταν ξανα ανοιξει, κανεις τις ρυθμισεις απο την αρχη και ειναι οτι καινουριο υπαρχει
Η beta αν θυμαμαι ειναι περιπου 4-5 λογισμικα πιο ανωτερη απο την official

----------


## LocoDiceGR

> και το τελευταιο beta εδω (DSL-N14U_v9.1.1.3._288gaxxxxx)
> https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...EE504F28F4A9DY
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Για την αναβαθμηση, αφου θα περασεις generic λογισμικο σε branded (wind)
> Περνας το official η το beta, και μετα οταν γινει η αναβθμηση, πατας το reset κουμπακι συνεχομενα για 6-10 δευτερα
> Οταν ξανα ανοιξει, κανεις τις ρυθμισεις απο την αρχη και ειναι οτι καινουριο υπαρχει
> Η beta αν θυμαμαι ειναι περιπου 4-5 λογισμικα πιο ανωτερη απο την official


Η beta v9.1.2.3_288 δεν ειναι πιο καινουρια που εχεις ποσταρει στο διπλα thread.?

Οδηγιες για να περασω το firmware εχεις καπου καλογραμμενες?

----------


## babis3g

Ναι μπορεις να την βρεις και εδω
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...41#post6194941
Απλα εβαλα το link για πιο συντομια

πας στο advanced settings > administration > firmware update > New firmware file > browse (εκει που το εκανες save στο pc και πρεπει να το εχεις κανεις αποσυμπιεση πρωτα) > upload

https://www.asus.com/support/faq/1005484

----------


## LocoDiceGR

Μου βγαζει invalid firmware , rebooting , please wait.
Και στο official & beta το ιδιο πραγμα...τι να κανω οεο? (1.0.9.7 εχει τωρα)

Δεν εχω usb και τετοια επανω...το ιντερνετ δουλευει κανονικα, η ταχητυτα απο οτι βλεπω κλειδωνει στα 12+ οπως πριν..

----------


## babis3g

εκανες αποσυμπιεση (unzip) πρωτα το αρχειο?
εβαλες το σωστο λογισμικο?
εδω
https://wrb01.asuswebstorage.com/web...&fi=2424804752

Eαν παλι προβλημα ξεσυνδεσε απο επανω ολα τα καλωδια πλην αυτο που θα συνδεθει στο pc ... κανε reset απο το κουμπακι πισω και δοκιμασε ξανα την αναβαθμηση

----------


## LocoDiceGR

> εκανες αποσυμπιεση πρωτα το αρχειο?
> εβαλες το σωστο λογισμικο?
> εδω
> https://wrb01.asuswebstorage.com/web...&fi=2424804752
> 
> Eαν παλι προβλημα ξεσυνδεσε απο επανω ολα τα καλωδια πλην αυτο που θα συνδεσθει στο pc ... κανε reset απο το κουμπακι πισω και δοκιμασε ξανα


Ναι και ναι, εχω κανει και 2 φορες reset το μοντεμ...παλι το ιδιο κανει...θα ξανα δοκιμασω να κανω αυτο που μου ειπες..

Δοκιμασα το wifi , εβαλα να δω twitch στο μπαλκονι, κατι το οποιο δεν μπορουσα να κανω πριν...τωρα δουλευει μια χαρα με full σημα και χωρις buffering...

γενικα το μοντεμ δουλευει κομπλε με το που το εβαλα...δν ξερω τι σκαλωμα εφαγε με το firmware...

----------


## babis3g

ξανα δοκιμασε με το link που εδωσα, θα τσεκαρω μηπως αλλαξαν κατι (νομιζω κατι ειχαν πει οτι μπορει να βαλουν περιορισμο να μην παιρνει ετσι απλα το generic) αλλα θα ξερω αυριο

----------


## LocoDiceGR

> ξανα δοκιμασε με το link που εδωσα, θα τσεκαρω μηπως αλλαξαν κατι (νομιζω κατι ειχαν πει οτι μπορει να βαλουν περιορισμο να μην παιρνει ετσι απλα το generic) αλλα θα ξερω αυριο


Παλι το ιδιο εκανε...στο 9% βγαζει invalid firmware.

----------


## babis3g

ασε το κλειστο λιγο μιση ωρα και δοκιμασε ξανα, μηπως εχουν αλλο μοντελο, τι γραφει πανω ψηλα αριστερα?
πχ
εκει που λεει asus pn-14
http://www.digitalcitizen.life/sites...sus_rpn148.png

----------


## LocoDiceGR

DSL-N14U γραφει παντου...μηπως εχουν κανει κατι με την wind? και δεν αφηνει να αλλαξεις...δεν ξερω!

----------


## babis3g

αυτο σκεφτομαι γιατι θυμαμαι ειχαν πει οτι μπορει να το πειραξουν μελλοντικα να μην παιρνει το generic (το λεω πολυ πιο πισω)  θα τσεκαρω και θα σου πω αυριο (ειναι κλειστα τωρα εκει που μιλαω)

----------


## LocoDiceGR

> αυτο σκεφτομαι γιατι θυμαμαι ειχαν πει οτι μπορει να το πειραξουν μελλοντικα να μην παιρνει το generic (το λεω πολυ πιο πισω)  θα τσεκαρω και θα σου πω αυριο (ειναι κλειστα τωρα εκει που μιλαω)


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τον χρονο σου, του εκανα παλι reset, μετα την 3η αποτυχημενη προσπαθεια, θα το αφησω οπως ειναι σημερα (δεν θα πειραξω καμια ρυθμιση), να το τεσταρω...



SNR Down	9.3 dB
SNR Up	9.3 dB
Line Attenuation Down	15.5 dB
Line Attenuation Up 10.3 dB
Path Mode	Interleaved
Data Rate Down	11881 kbps
Data Rate Up	947 kbps
MAX Rate Down	13792 kbps
MAX Rate Up	944 kbps
POWER Down	19.2 dbm
POWER Up	        12.1 dbm
CRC Down	0
CRC Up	0

ενταξει ειμαι με αυτα?

----------


## babis3g

ενταξει φαινεται, αλλα σου εχουν χαμηλη ταχυτητα, ισως να ειχε θεμα η περιοχη και εκοψαν γεκικα ταχυτητα σε ολους

----------


## LocoDiceGR

> ενταξει φαινεται, αλλα σου εχουν χαμηλη ταχυτητα, ισως να ειχε θεμα η περιοχη και εκοψαν γεκικα ταχυτητα σε ολους


Ωραια σε ευχαριστω, οποτε εχεις νεοτερα , μου λες!

----------


## babis3g

ops ξεχασα, αυριο ειναι Σαββατο και ειναι κλειστα (Σ/Κ) απο Δευτερα μαλλον θα ξερω σιγουρα αν παιζεται κατι

- - - Updated - - -

δοκιμασε αυτο το generic official 1.0.9.7, αν σε αφησει να το περασεις, κανε reset μετα την αναβθμηση να φυγουν τα branding wind ...
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/wir...569.1499864570
και μετα περνα το τελευταιο beta που ηδη δοκιμασες (παλι reset μετα απο τοσο παλιο λογισμικο σε καινουριο)

υποψιαζομαι οτι επειδη η βετα εχει αρχη το 9.1.χχχχ να μην αφηνει τα κωδικα να περασουν σε αυτο της wind

δοκιμασε το 1.0.9.7 generic 'η καποιο official που αρχιζει απο 1.χχχχ ... μαλλον θα εισαι οκ αν περασεις πρωτα official (αρχιζουν με 1.χχχχ)
https://www.asus.com/gr/Networking/D...Desk_Download/

παλι θα κανεις reset μετα απο καθε αναβαθμηση

EDIT
μπορεις να δοκιμασεις και απ ευθειας αυτο
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/wir...569.1499864570

και μετα την beta

----------


## LocoDiceGR

> ops ξεχασα, αυριο ειναι Σαββατο και ειναι κλειστα (Σ/Κ) απο Δευτερα μαλλον θα ξερω σιγουρα αν παιζεται κατι
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> δοκιμασε αυτο το generic official 1.0.9.7, αν σε αφησει να το περασεις, κανε reset μετα την αναβθμηση να φυγουν τα branding wind ...
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/wir...569.1499864570
> και μετα περνα το τελευταιο beta που ηδη δοκιμασες (παλι reset μετα απο τοσο παλιο λογισμικο σε καινουριο)
> 
> υποψιαζομαι οτι επειδη η βετα εχει αρχη το 9.1.χχχχ να μην αφηνει τα κωδικα να περασουν σε αυτο της wind
> ...


Θα το δοκιμασω και θα σου πω, να σε ρωτησω τωρα κατι, αξιζει η αλλαγη firmware? Κερδιζω κατι? Stability/Features? κλπ?

Νομιζω βρηκα και αυτο που ελεγες..

https://www.snbforums.com/threads/as...-method.32357/

----------


## babis3g

> Θα το δοκιμασω και θα σου πω, να σε ρωτησω τωρα κατι, αξιζει η αλλαγη firmware? Κερδιζω κατι? Stability/Features? κλπ?


Δεν εχω το συγκεκριμενο, αλλα νομιζω αξιζει γιατι εχουν παραπανω ρυθμισεις

- - - Updated - - -

εγινε τιποτα με το official?

----------


## LocoDiceGR

> Δεν εχω το συγκεκριμενο, αλλα νομιζω αξιζει γιατι εχουν παραπανω ρυθμισεις
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> εγινε τιποτα με το official?


Η αληθεια ειναι δεν το δοκιμασα ακομα, λεω να περιμενω μεχρι να μαθεις νεοτερα, δεν θελω να γινει καμια βλακεια.

----------


## babis3g

> Η αληθεια ειναι δεν το δοκιμασα ακομα, λεω να περιμενω μεχρι να μαθεις νεοτερα, δεν θελω να γινει καμια βλακεια.


ενταξει, πιστευω δευτερα θα ξερω, αλλα δεν γινεται τιποτα και να βαλεις λαθος λογισμικο, αν δεν κανει θα σου πει invald firmware και θα κανει reboot οπως πριν, δεν παθαινει τιποτα, αν παει καλα ασε το ετσι, ουτε καν αλλο λογισμικο θα θελεις για απλη χρηση internet

----------


## LocoDiceGR

> ενταξει, πιστευω δευτερα θα ξερω, αλλα δεν γινεται τιποτα και να βαλεις λαθος λογισμικο, αν δεν κανει θα σου πει invald firmware και θα κανει reboot οπως πριν, δεν παθαινει τιποτα, αν παει καλα ασε το ετσι, ουτε καν αλλο λογισμικο θα θελεις για απλη χρηση internet


Οποτε μαθεις μου λες, κοιτα δεν θα με χαλαγε να εχω το καινουριο firmware...γενικα με τα drivers κλπ θελω παντα να εχω τα τελευταια..

Μεχρι στιγμης ειναι κομπλε, δν εχω δει κατι περιεργο...και το wifi πολυ καλο.

- - - Updated - - -




> ενταξει, πιστευω δευτερα θα ξερω, αλλα δεν γινεται τιποτα και να βαλεις λαθος λογισμικο, αν δεν κανει θα σου πει invald firmware και θα κανει reboot οπως πριν, δεν παθαινει τιποτα, αν παει καλα ασε το ετσι, ουτε καν αλλο λογισμικο θα θελεις για απλη χρηση internet


Τελικα το εκανα, και εγινε βλακεια απο οτι φαινεται...περασα πρωτα αυτο

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/wir...569.1499864570 και μου εβγαλε το ιδιο invalid firmware...

μετα περασα το πρωτο που εβαλες το generic που ειναι ιδιο με αυτο που εχω τωρα και μου εβγαλε identical firmware - rebooting.

μετα εκανα ρεσετ και δεν αναβει το λαμπακι του ιντερνετ με τιποτα...

---

Θημηθηκα που ειχα διαβασει στην σελιδα της ασυς για το http://192.168.1.1/ αντι για 254 που εμπαινα πριν.....και εκανα quick setup wizard και μπηκε παλι... και τωρα δεν μπαινει στο 254, μονο στο 1.1.

--

Εdit2: Μολις περαστηκε και η τελευταια ΒΕΤΑ κατευθειαν...ΑΛΛΑ τωρα κλειδωνει στα 5 αντι στα 12 που ηταν πριν...
και στο speedtest παει με το ζορι 4..

SNR Margin	9.2 dB - 9.7 dB
Line Attenuation	 14.7 dB - 11.6 dB
Path Mode	Interleaved - Interleaved
Interleave Depth	 32 -  4
Data Rate	4387 kbps -  945 kbps
MAX Rate	5028 kbps -  945 kbps
POWER	17.7 dbm  -  12.1 dbm

--

Να ξαναπερασω 1.0.9.7?

Περασα 1.0.9.7 παλι γιατι ημουν περιεργος...και κλειδωνει παλι οπως πριν 11-12....με την beta ειχα buffering στο twitch...lol.

----------


## babis3g

αρα απο οτι καταλαβα πηρε το official κανονικα
ναι στα generic ειναι 192.168.1.1
μηπως με την beta κλειδωσε σε g.dmt/adsl2?

Παντως αν σου παει καλυτερα η 1.0.9.7, ασε αυτην ...δεν εχω το συγκεκριμενο να σου πω αν τα τελαυταια λογισμικα ειναι χειροτερα σε θεμα ταχυτητας, αλλα στα αλλα μοντελα τους ειναι οκ, δεν ειδα διαφορα παρα απο λαθη (πανω/κατω η διαφορα)

----------


## LocoDiceGR

> αρα απο οτι καταλαβα πηρε το official κανονικα
> ναι στα generic ειναι 192.168.1.1
> μηπως με την beta κλειδωσε σε g.dmt/adsl2?
> 
> Παντως αν σου παει καλυτερα η 1.0.9.7, ασε αυτην ...δεν εχω το συγκεκριμενο να σου πω αν τα τελαυταια λογισμικα ειναι χειροτερα σε θεμα ταχυτητας, αλλα στα αλλα μοντελα τους ειναι οκ, δεν ειδα διαφορα παρα απο λαθη (πανω/κατω η διαφορα)


Enable the DDNS Client? Yes or no αυτο? Με ρωτησε οταν εκανα το setup wizard, εγω εβαλα no..

Καποια αλλη ρυθμιση που πρεπει να προσεξω για ''ασφαλεια'' η οτιδηποτε αλλο?

Παντως αμα μπορεις κανε μια ερωτηση σχετικα με αυτο, με την ταχυτητα που κλειδωσε μολις εβαλα την βετα...μπορει να μαθουμε και κατι..

----------


## babis3g

> Enable the DDNS Client? Yes or no αυτο? Με ρωτησε οταν εκανα το setup wizard, εγω εβαλα no..
> 
> Καποια αλλη ρυθμιση που πρεπει να προσεξω για ''ασφαλεια'' η οτιδηποτε αλλο?
> 
> Παντως αμα μπορεις κανε μια ερωτηση σχετικα με αυτο, με την ταχυτητα που κλειδωσε μολις εβαλα την βετα...μπορει να μαθουμε και κατι..


το ddns ειναι οχι, εκτος να το χρειαζεσαι
οπως ειπα μαλλον θα κλειδωσε σε d.dmt και δεν θα το προσεξες, εγω ποτε δεν κανω το set wizard, με αυτο μερικες φορες μπορει να κλειδωνει λαθος, δεν επρεπε, αλλα παντα βαζω εγω χειροκινητα τις ρυθμισεις, θα ρωτησω παντως, μπορει να φταινε και τα drivers, αλλα χωρις στατιστικα, υποθεσεις θα κανουν και αυτοι

----------


## LocoDiceGR

> το ddns ειναι οχι, εκτος να το χρειαζεσαι
> οπως ειπα μαλλον θα κλειδωσε σε d.dmt και δεν θα το προσεξες, εγω ποτε δεν κανω το set wizard, με αυτο μερικες φορες μπορει να κλειδωνει λαθος, δεν επρεπε, αλλα παντα βαζω εγω χειροκινητα τις ρυθμισεις, θα ρωτησω παντως, μπορει να φταινε και τα drivers, αλλα χωρις στατιστικα, υποθεσεις θα κανουν και αυτοι


Λοιπον επιστρεφω με νεα...περασα τo τελευταιo official firmware, αλλαξα το auto σε ADSL+ στην αρχη δεν ειχα ιντερνετ αλλα πηρα τηλεφωνο και ολα κομπλε,
τους ρωτησα αμα γινεται να ανεβει η ταχυτητα και μου ειπε οτι θεωρητικα ανεβαινει μεχρι τα 16 αλλα ισως εχω αποσυνδεσεις...του ειπα να το αφησει οπως ειναι να τσεκαρω 
και το καινουριο firmware και βλεπουμε...

Μπορουμε να κανουμε και factory reset απο την εφαρμογη βλεπω??

----------


## babis3g

> Λοιπον επιστρεφω με νεα...περασα τo τελευταιo official firmware, αλλαξα το auto σε ADSL+ στην αρχη δεν ειχα ιντερνετ αλλα πηρα τηλεφωνο και ολα κομπλε,
> τους ρωτησα αμα γινεται να ανεβει η ταχυτητα και μου ειπε οτι θεωρητικα ανεβαινει μεχρι τα 16 αλλα ισως εχω αποσυνδεσεις...του ειπα να το αφησει οπως ειναι να τσεκαρω 
> και το καινουριο firmware και βλεπουμε...
> 
> Μπορουμε να κανουμε και factory reset απο την εφαρμογη βλεπω??


factory reset μπορεις να κανεις απο το menu ... advanced settings > administration> Restore/Save/Upload Setting> Factory default ... αλλα ειναι καλυτερα απο το κουμπακι reset (νομιζω πισω) πατωντας το συνεχεια για 6 μεχρι 10 δευτερολεπτα, γιατι με αυτο τον τροπο καθαριζει λιγο καλυτερα και η μνημη

Επισης το καινουριο λογισμικο πρεπει να εχει πιο πολλες επιλογες στο stability adjustment για να αλλαξεις και εσυ το snr αρα και ταχυτητα

- - - Updated - - -




> ....
> Παντως αμα μπορεις κανε μια ερωτηση σχετικα με αυτο, με την ταχυτητα που κλειδωσε μολις εβαλα την βετα...μπορει να μαθουμε και κατι..


Mου απαντησαν το ιδιο οπως σου ειπα ... οταν βαλεις καποιο λογισμικο και σου κλειδωσει χαμηλα ανεβαζεις τα στατιστικα να τα δουμε ... ισως το dla να ενεργοποιηθηκε (απο την 1.0.9.7 εχουν αλλαξει πολλα) η να κλειδωσε σε g.dmt

----------


## LocoDiceGR

> factory reset μπορεις να κανεις απο το menu ... advanced settings > administration> Restore/Save/Upload Setting> Factory default ... αλλα ειναι καλυτερα απο το κουμπακι reset (νομιζω πισω) πατωντας το συνεχεια για 6 μεχρι 10 δευτερολεπτα, γιατι με αυτο τον τροπο καθαριζει λιγο καλυτερα και η μνημη
> 
> Επισης το καινουριο λογισμικο πρεπει να εχει πιο πολλες επιλογες στο stability adjustment για να αλλαξεις και εσυ το snr αρα και ταχυτητα
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Mου απαντησαν το ιδιο οπως σου ειπα ... οταν βαλεις καποιο λογισμικο και σου κλειδωσει χαμηλα ανεβαζεις τα στατιστικα να τα δουμε ... ισως το dla να ενεργοποιηθηκε (απο την 1.0.9.7 εχουν αλλαξει πολλα) η να κλειδωσε σε g.dmt


Ενταξει τωρα με το τελευταιο stable ειμαι ενταξει μεχρι στιγμης, μολις βγει το επομενο βλεπουμε.

----------


## LocoDiceGR

Ειδα ποσταρες καινουριο ΒΕΤΑ firmware θα κρατηθω και δεν θα το περασω, πλησιαζουμε για official , ξερεις κατι?

----------


## babis3g

> Ειδα ποσταρες καινουριο ΒΕΤΑ firmware θα κρατηθω και δεν θα το περασω, πλησιαζουμε για official , ξερεις κατι?


Οχι δεν ξερω ποτε θα βγει official, αλλα αν δεν βρεθουν προβληματα με την καινουρια beta, ναι θα γινει official, αλλα δεν ξερω πότε (αφου δεν εγιναν οι αλλες beta official, μαλλον καποιο λαθος θα ειχαν πριν) θα δουμε για official πως θα παει αυτη η τελευταια beta

----------


## akkis

Το παρέλαβα κι εγώ σήμερα, αλλά αύριο θα έχω χρόνο να το αντικαταστήσω με το ZTE που μου έχει δώσει κάνα χρόνο τώρα η Wind. Ανυπομονώ να έχω κάτι πιο σωστό από την κινεζιά που μετά τις 3-4 συσκευές πάτωνε το σύμπαν, ούτε στο admin δε μπορούσα να μπω χωρίς reset... Διάβασα και τις 3 τελευταίες σελίδες του thread και νομίζω είμαι έτοιμος  :Smile: 
Αν κλειδώσει σε d.gmt πρέπει να το αλλάξω χεράτα;

----------


## babis3g

> Το παρέλαβα κι εγώ σήμερα, αλλά αύριο θα έχω χρόνο να το αντικαταστήσω με το ZTE που μου έχει δώσει κάνα χρόνο τώρα η Wind. Ανυπομονώ να έχω κάτι πιο σωστό από την κινεζιά που μετά τις 3-4 συσκευές πάτωνε το σύμπαν, ούτε στο admin δε μπορούσα να μπω χωρίς reset... Διάβασα και τις 3 τελευταίες σελίδες του thread και νομίζω είμαι έτοιμος 
> Αν κλειδώσει σε d.gmt πρέπει να το αλλάξω χεράτα;


Μεγεια, ναι αλλα νομιζω θα κλειδωσει κανονικα, μαλλον με οτε κλειδωνει σε annex M (απο οτι βλεπω σε μερικες περιπτωσεις) αν μεινει το modulation στο αυτοματο

----------


## Brainmorf

Σε Annex A είναι στο δικό μου με modulation στο αυτόματο.

----------


## akkis

> Μεγεια, ναι αλλα νομιζω θα κλειδωσει κανονικα, μαλλον με οτε κλειδωνει σε annex M (απο οτι βλεπω σε μερικες περιπτωσεις) αν μεινει το modulation στο αυτοματο


Σε ευχαριστώ! Μου ήρθε με fw 1.0.9.7 αλλά κάνω διάφορες δοκιμές πριν του βάλω το τελευταίο stable. Το μόνο που δεν έχω καταφέρει είναι το hard reset από το κουμπί. Τι 30-30-30 τι όπως είναι ανοικτό πατάω για 10" τίποτε! Μένει στο να αναβοσβήνει το power μέχρι να του κάνω reboot από το κουμπί του ρεύματος. Οπότε κάνω hard reset μόνο από το admin ui.

----------


## babis3g

> Σε ευχαριστώ! Μου ήρθε με fw 1.0.9.7 αλλά κάνω διάφορες δοκιμές πριν του βάλω το τελευταίο stable. Το μόνο που δεν έχω καταφέρει είναι το hard reset από το κουμπί. Τι 30-30-30 τι όπως είναι ανοικτό πατάω για 10" τίποτε! Μένει στο να αναβοσβήνει το power μέχρι να του κάνω reboot από το κουμπί του ρεύματος. Οπότε κάνω hard reset μόνο από το admin ui.


Δεν νομιζω να χρειαζεται σε αυτο το μοντελο 30-30-30 ... για πληροφοριες εδω
https://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.ph...et_or_30/30/30
το βαζεις σε recovery mode οταν αναβοσβηνει το power

To μονο που πρεπει να κανεις ειναι μετα την αναβαθμηση (αν κανεις) και οταν τελειωσει τελειως, να πατησεις απο πισω το reset κουμπακι συνεχομενα για 6-10 δευτερα μονο (αν πατηθει παραπανω μαλλον παλι θα μπει στο recovery mode)
και οι ρυθμισεις απο την αρχη
Ετσι θα φυγουν τυχον λογοτυπα της wind και θα γινει πιο καλη λειτουργικοτητα σε τυχον καινουριες ρυθμισεις που προστεθηκαν και βοηθηαει να μην περασουν bugs απο παλαιο λογισμικο

----------


## akkis

> Δεν νομιζω να χρειαζεται σε αυτο το μοντελο 30-30-30 ... για πληροφοριες εδω
> https://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.ph...et_or_30/30/30
> το βαζεις σε recovery mode οταν αναβοσβηνει το power
> 
> To μονο που πρεπει να κανεις ειναι μετα την αναβαθμηση (αν κανεις) και οταν τελειωσει τελειως, να πατησεις απο πισω το reset κουμπακι συνεχομενα για 6-10 δευτερα μονο (αν πατηθει παραπανω μαλλον παλι θα μπει στο recovery mode)
> και οι ρυθμισεις απο την αρχη
> Ετσι θα φυγουν τυχον λογοτυπα της wind και θα γινει πιο καλη λειτουργικοτητα σε τυχον καινουριες ρυθμισεις που προστεθηκαν και βοηθηαει να μην περασουν bugs απο παλαιο λογισμικο


Τέλεια! Σετάρω και επανέρχομαι με εντυπώσεις  :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -

Λοιπόν, μετά από κάμποσες ώρες, αναφέρω:

- ταχύτητα ίδια με πρίν 11.200 και κάτι ψιλά
- Wifi πιάνει σε μεγαλύτερη απόσταση
- Έβαλα το τελευταίο official fw (DSL-N14U_1.1.2.2_17-g00f2807.trx)
- Θέμα (συχνό) είναι πως μετά από αλλαγή στα LAN settings ενώ κουμπώνω MAC με IP και πατάω τον σταυρό ("ADD") τότε περιμένω με τις ώρες και δεν γίνεται τπτ και ΔΕ μπορώ να μπω ξανά στο admin, παραμόνο με reboot, ενώ internet παραμένει ενεργό  :Smile: 

Γενικά, δεν έχω αποσυνδέσεις (δεν είχα ούτως ή άλλως) οπότε καλούτσικα τα πράγματα. Α, επίσης δεν ξέρω από που "παίζω" με το margin για να πειραματιστώ μπας και ανέβει λίγο το 11.200. Εννωώ, που είναι στις ρυθμίσεις αυτό;

----------


## babis3g

> Τέλεια! Σετάρω και επανέρχομαι με εντυπώσεις 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Λοιπόν, μετά από κάμποσες ώρες, αναφέρω:
> 
> - ταχύτητα ίδια με πρίν 11.200 και κάτι ψιλά
> - Wifi πιάνει σε μεγαλύτερη απόσταση
> - Έβαλα το τελευταίο official fw (DSL-N14U_1.1.2.2_17-g00f2807.trx)
> ...


-Ειχαν θεμα στο lan settings (dhcp) τα πιο παλια λογισμικα και σε αλλα μοντελα (τι μου θυμησες, πριν μηνες και στο δικο μου μοντελο) η beta εχει φτιαξει αυτο το προβλημα (εαν περαστει η beta εγω παλι συστηνω reset και ξανα απο την αρχη οι ρυθμισεις γιατι η beta ειναι περιπου 4-5 λογισμικα ανωτερη και θα βοηθησει να μην πεασει το dhcp bug στην επομενη)
μολις χτεσινη, φρεσκο πραμα
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...66#post6211266

- το snr αλλαζει απο το stability adjustment (αν δεν εισαι σε περιορισμενο / κλειδωμενο profile) αφου πρωτα κλεισεις (disable) το DLA, βαλε το στο στο 2 με 3 (administration>dsl settings) για δοκιμη

----------


## LocoDiceGR

> Τέλεια! Σετάρω και επανέρχομαι με εντυπώσεις 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Λοιπόν, μετά από κάμποσες ώρες, αναφέρω:
> 
> - ταχύτητα ίδια με πρίν 11.200 και κάτι ψιλά
> - Wifi πιάνει σε μεγαλύτερη απόσταση
> - Έβαλα το τελευταίο official fw (DSL-N14U_1.1.2.2_17-g00f2807.trx)
> ...


καλωςηρθες στο club, και εγω το τελευταιο official εβαλα, πειραξες τιποτα settings για το wifi?

Η ολα default?

----------


## akkis

> -Ειχαν θεμα στο lan settings (dhcp) τα πιο παλια λογισμικα και σε αλλα μοντελα (τι μου θυμησες, πριν μηνες και στο δικο μου μοντελο) η beta εχει φτιαξει αυτο το προβλημα (εαν περαστει η beta εγω παλι συστηνω reset και ξανα απο την αρχη οι ρυθμισεις γιατι η beta ειναι περιπου 4-5 λογισμικα ανωτερη και θα βοηθησει να μην πεασει το dhcp bug στην επομενη)
> μολις χτεσινη, φρεσκο πραμα
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...66#post6211266
> 
> - το snr αλλαζει απο το stability adjustment (αν δεν εισαι σε περιορισμενο / κλειδωμενο profile) αφου πρωτα κλεισεις (disable) το DLA, βαλε το στο στο 2 με 3 (administration>dsl settings) για δοκιμη


Ευχαριστώ! Θα επανέλθω μόλις μπορέσω χρονικά να την περάσω την τελευταία έκδοση.

Ναι όλα στο default εκτός από SSID και password βέβαια...

- - - Updated - - -

WTF? προσπαθώ μισή ώρα να μπω στο διαχειριστικό και δε φορτώνει ποτέ... Θα κάνω factory reset μπα και με αφήσει... για να περάσω το τελευταίο fw που μας έστειλες.

- - - Updated - - -

Με τα πολλά και όσο ξεπακέταρα το παλαιό ZTE τελικά φόρτωσε το admin και έβαλα το νέο fw και μετά hard reset και όλα (φαίνονται) καλά  :Smile:  Αύριο θα σετάρω κουμπωτές mac -> IP και θα επανέλθω.

----------


## LocoDiceGR

> Ευχαριστώ! Θα επανέλθω μόλις μπορέσω χρονικά να την περάσω την τελευταία έκδοση.
> 
> Ναι όλα στο default εκτός από SSID και password βέβαια...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> WTF? προσπαθώ μισή ώρα να μπω στο διαχειριστικό και δε φορτώνει ποτέ... Θα κάνω factory reset μπα και με αφήσει... για να περάσω το τελευταίο fw που μας έστειλες.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Μετα απο firmware update & reset να εχεις λιγο υπομονη μεχρι να ανοιξει για τα καλα..

Με εψησες τωρα να βαλω και εγω την τελευταια beta..

----------


## akkis

> Μετα απο firmware update & reset να εχεις λιγο υπομονη μεχρι να ανοιξει για τα καλα..
> 
> Με εψησες τωρα να βαλω και εγω την τελευταια beta..


Κοίτα, διαφορές δεν έχω δει ούτε καν στο UI βέβαια με την προηγούμενη δεν έπαιξα και τόσο πολύ ώστε να τη συνηθήσω και να μου "χτυπήσουν" στο μάτι νέες αλλαγές. Πάντως σήμερα το πρωϊ μπήκα με τη μία στο admin και όλα καλά.

Βέβαια, είναι λίγο εκνευριστικό το logout που κάνει όταν απλώς επιλέγεις MAC και της δίνεις δική σου IP. Δε βρίσκω το λόγο που το κάνει αυτό...

- - - Updated - - -

Επανέρχομαι.

Σήμερα όλη μέρα έπαιζε μπόμπα το router ακόμη και στο USB Stick που δοκίμασα. Πριν λίγο συνέδεσα ένα TP-Link Extender που έχω και ...πάλι δε μου φορτώνει το admin! Το έβγαλα 5 λεπτά από το ρεύμα και έστρωσε, εννοείται έβγαλα και το Extender από την πρίζα. Έχει δοκιμάσει άλλος κάποιο extender με το router μας;

----------


## babis3g

To log out που κανει στο dhcp ετσι πλεον δουλευει στα τελευταια λογισμικα σχεδον σε ολα τα μοντελα τους, δεν ειναι bug ...  μαλλον θεματα ασφαλειας αν θυμαμαι καλα και το εκαναν ετσι να κανει log out

Για το θεμα που δεν φορτωνει το admin, δεν ξερω, στο δικο μου μοντελο δεν εχω βρει προβλημα αλλα δεν το εχω AP επανω

----------


## akkis

Βασικά, συνδέθηκε το extender και όταν πήρε IP και πήγα να αποθηκεύσω ώστε να παίρνει πάντα μόνο αυτή την IP, έκανε κλασσικά το refresh η σελίδα του admin, αλλά δεν φόρτωσε ποτέ. Μετά από επανεκκίνηση έστρωσε και τώρα μάλιστα παίζει και το ext επάνω μια χαρά.

----------


## babis3g

Θα ειναι καινουριο bug με την 9.1.2.3_330 θα το αναφερω ... δεν μου ετυχε ιδιο θεμα με τα τελευταια λογισμικα του dsl ac52

----------


## LocoDiceGR

> Βασικά, συνδέθηκε το extender και όταν πήρε IP και πήγα να αποθηκεύσω ώστε να παίρνει πάντα μόνο αυτή την IP, έκανε κλασσικά το refresh η σελίδα του admin, αλλά δεν φόρτωσε ποτέ. Μετά από επανεκκίνηση έστρωσε και τώρα μάλιστα παίζει και το ext επάνω μια χαρά.


πως τα παει η τελευταια ΒΕΤΑ ? ολα κομπλε?

----------


## akkis

> πως τα παει η τελευταια ΒΕΤΑ ? ολα κομπλε?


Κοίτα, στην ουσία μόνο Παρασκευή την λειτούργησα μιας που δεν είμαι στον χώρο. Μετά από κούμπωμα Mac σε IP μου έκανε λίγο κόνξες για να μπω στο admin, αλλά με reboot έστρωσε (μάλλον είναι bug όπως είπε κι ο φίλος babis3g παραπάνω). Γενικά η ταχύτητα σύνδεσης είναι η ίδια. Δοκίμασα και το USB και έπαιζε μια χαρά ένα φλασάκι που έβαλα. Το μόνο που δεν έχει παίξει ακόμη είναι το account στο asuscomm.com που έφτιαξα, αλλά σε αυτό δε νομίζω να φταίει το router. Ίσως κάτι στο site να μη λειτουργεί σωστά. Αν εντοπίσω κάτι θα το αναφέρω. Αλλά γενικά κάνω αρκετά ήρεμη χρήση του router, ακόμη δεν έχω μπορεί στη διαδικασία να αλλάξω το SNR να φανταστείς, για να πειραματιστώ.

----------


## Takis_Kal

Η τελευταια σταθερη ποια ειναι ?

----------


## LocoDiceGR

> Η τελευταια σταθερη ποια ειναι ?


1.1.2.2_17-g00f2807

----------


## babis3g

> Κοίτα, στην ουσία μόνο Παρασκευή την λειτούργησα μιας που δεν είμαι στον χώρο. Μετά από κούμπωμα Mac σε IP μου έκανε λίγο κόνξες για να μπω στο admin, αλλά με reboot έστρωσε (μάλλον είναι bug όπως είπε κι ο φίλος babis3g παραπάνω). Γενικά η ταχύτητα σύνδεσης είναι η ίδια. Δοκίμασα και το USB και έπαιζε μια χαρά ένα φλασάκι που έβαλα. Το μόνο που δεν έχει παίξει ακόμη είναι το account στο asuscomm.com που έφτιαξα, αλλά σε αυτό δε νομίζω να φταίει το router. Ίσως κάτι στο site να μη λειτουργεί σωστά. Αν εντοπίσω κάτι θα το αναφέρω. Αλλά γενικά κάνω αρκετά ήρεμη χρήση του router, ακόμη δεν έχω μπορεί στη διαδικασία να αλλάξω το SNR να φανταστείς, για να πειραματιστώ.


Τους ενημερωσα οτι εχει παλι προβλημα, αλλα δεν βρηκαν προβλημα με την τελευταια beta εκει στο dhcp server > manually assign ip (αν καταλαβα καλα αυτο εννοεις) και μου ζητησαν να ανεβασεις μια φωτο οταν εχει το προβλημα, καθως επισης ποτε το εκανε, πχ μετα απο reset , τι αλλαγες εκανες στο dhcp

----------


## akkis

> Τους ενημερωσα οτι εχει παλι προβλημα, αλλα δεν βρηκαν προβλημα με την τελευταια beta εκει στο dhcp server > manually assign ip (αν καταλαβα καλα αυτο εννοεις) και μου ζητησαν να ανεβασεις μια φωτο οταν εχει το προβλημα, καθως επισης ποτε το εκανε, πχ μετα απο reset , τι αλλαγες εκανες στο dhcp


Οκ, θα προσπαθήσω να το αναπαραγάγω  :Smile:  Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον!

----------


## babis3g

> Οκ, θα προσπαθήσω να το αναπαραγάγω  Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον!


Tιποτα, απλα οτι προβληματα βρισκουμε στα τελευταια λογισμικα που δινουν, να φτιαχνονται, και εγω ευχαριστω

----------


## LocoDiceGR

Αμα δοκιμασει καποιος το τελευταιο ΒΕΤΑ firmware, να μας πει.

----------


## akkis

Πόσο τελευταία; από που τις παρακολουθούμε τις εκδόσεις;

----------


## babis3g

> Πόσο τελευταία; από που τις παρακολουθούμε τις εκδόσεις;


Χθεσινο...

Αν ειναι μεμoνωμενο λογισμικο το βαζω εδω στο topic, για το συγκεκριμενο μοντελο

Αλλα επειδη τελευταια η Asus μου δινει για διαφορα μοντελα ενα link, βαζω και εδω
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...98#post6218098
και διαλεγετε τo μοντελo σας

EDIT

το link για το N14 απ 'ευθειας
https://wrb01.asuswebstorage.com/web...&fi=2441150086

----------


## akkis

Το πέρασα και προς το παρόν όλα παίζουν καλά. Βέβαια δεν έκανα factory reset γιατί χρειάζομαι net τώρα για δουλειά, αλλά ίσως προλάβω να κάνω αργότερα. Κράτησα τα settings, για να μην τα στήνω όλα ξανά από την αρχή. Καλώς ή κακώς;

----------


## babis3g

Αν δεν σου κανει προβλημα, ενταξει ειναι και χωρις reset

----------


## LocoDiceGR

Εχεις τιποτα νεα για καινουριο stable firmware?

----------


## babis3g

> Εχεις τιποτα νεα για καινουριο stable firmware?


Aν δεν εχει προβλημα το τελευταιο beta μπορει να βγει επισημο (stable οπως λες) αλλα θα προσπαθησω να μαθω για το μοντελο σου

----------


## babis3g

Σημερα που ανοιξαν, εχω την απαντηση συντομα θα βγαλουν και επισημο για το Ν14 (φαινεται εχει χρονο για να βγει επισημο)
Υποψην τα beta ειναι πιο συχνα, πχ πριν ενα μηνα

----------


## LocoDiceGR

Σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση, θα περιμενω για το επισημο οταν με το καλο βγει.

----------


## yansta

Αυτα ειναι τα στατιστικα της γραμμης μου! Μπορει καποιος να μου πει αν εχει περιθωρια για βελτιωση της ταχυτητας?

----------


## babis3g

> Αυτα ειναι τα στατιστικα της γραμμης μου! Μπορει καποιος να μου πει αν εχει περιθωρια για βελτιωση της ταχυτητας?


Δυσκολα τα πραγματα ... εχεις 7000+ λαθη (crc) για μολις 7 λεπτα ...μαλλον μετα απο μια μερα (ισως και ωρες) μπορει και να μην εχεις internet λογο χασιμο πακετων
Οποτε να σου τυχει αργο internet, buffering κλπ
Ανεβαζεις το snr εσυ απο το stability adjustment (κλεινεις πρωτα το DLA) η το αφηνεις ετσι και μπορει να το κανει μονο του το modem εφοσον δεν εχεις πειραξει τιποτα στο dsl settings

Καποιο θεμα εχει η γραμμη σου, απο την μερια σου κοιτα τις χαλκινες επαφες μεσα στη πριζα αν εχουν σκουρια
και αν ξερεις υπαρχει οδηγος εδω
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...BC%CE%B7%CF%82

Παντως να θελεις να παιξεις με την γραμμη, στο dsl settings page κλεινεις το Dynamic Line Adjustment) και μετα στο Stability Adjustment βαζεις μειον ή συν και θα ανεβασει (για πιο σταθεροτητα, χασιμο= ταχυτητας) ή θα κατεβασει snr = ανεβασμα ταχυτητας (ακομα πιο πολλα λαθη, πιθανον αποσυνδεσεις κλπ)

----------


## yansta

Τόσο χάλια ε! 
Αποκλείεται να είναι από το snr που το έχω στο 6?

----------


## babis3g

Aν το χαμηλωσες εσυ και δεν σου κανει προβλημα το internet, ασε το ετσι ...και μια φορα καθε 3-7 μερες κανε ενα reboot για να εχεις καινουρια δεδομενα
Aν σου κανει προβλημα τοτε ανεβασε το snr
Δεν νομιζω να βοηθησει με πιο χαμηλο snr (κερδος ταχυτητας) τα λαθη ειναι πολλα

----------


## yansta

Ευχαριστω babis3g. Μετα απο ρυθμιση του snr τα λαθη τωρα ειναι 1024 για 11 ώρες. Νομιζω ειναι καλυτερα. 
Μια ερωτηση. Διπλα απο το stability adjustment γραφει current snr margin 6.6 dB . τι σημαινει αυτο ?

----------


## babis3g

> Ευχαριστω babis3g. Μετα απο ρυθμιση του snr τα λαθη τωρα ειναι 1024 για 11 ώρες. Νομιζω ειναι καλυτερα. 
> Μια ερωτηση. Διπλα απο το stability adjustment γραφει current snr margin 6.6 dB . τι σημαινει αυτο ?


ειναι το τωρινο / current snr της γραμμης, δηλαδη αν μετα απο μια μερα παει στο 4-5 (λογω αυξημενου θορυβου) αυτο θα δειξει ... δεν δειχνει παντα αυτο που αλλαξες στο dsl settings
Απλα αντι να το δεις το snr στο dsl log page, το εβαλαν και εκει

----------


## Takis_Kal

Τα δικα μου πως τα βλεπετε .Εχω την εντυπωση οτι με εχουν κλειδωσει σε καποιο προφιλ μεχρι 8Mbbs χωρις να μου το εχουν πει γιατι παλιοτερα ειχα 12Μββσ αλλα ασταθη γραμμη

----------


## babis3g

> Τα δικα μου πως τα βλεπετε .Εχω την εντυπωση οτι με εχουν κλειδωσει σε καποιο προφιλ μεχρι 8Mbbs χωρις να μου το εχουν πει γιατι παλιοτερα ειχα 12Μββσ αλλα ασταθη γραμμη


Μαλλον οι υποψιες σου ειναι σωστες, και εγω νομιζω φαινεται για κλειδωμενο profile, παντως η γραμμη ως εχει φαινεται οκ, σταθερη

----------


## babis3g

> Εχεις τιποτα νεα για καινουριο stable firmware?





> Σημερα που ανοιξαν, εχω την απαντηση συντομα θα βγαλουν και επισημο για το Ν14 (φαινεται εχει χρονο για να βγει επισημο)
> Υποψην τα beta ειναι πιο συχνα, πχ πριν ενα μηνα


Eπανερχομαι με νεα ... το καινουριο stable (οπως το ονομαζεις) θα ειναι το 1.1.2.3_345 ... αν δεν θελεις να περιμενεις, μπορεις να περασεις το beta 9.1.2.3_345 που ειναι ολόιδιο
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...98#post6218098
μονο το ονομα αλλαζει για να ξεχωριζουν οι beta απο το official

----------


## LocoDiceGR

> Eπανερχομαι με νεα ... το καινουριο stable (οπως το ονομαζεις) θα ειναι το 1.1.2.3_345 ... αν δεν θελεις να περιμενεις, μπορεις να περασεις το beta 9.1.2.3_345 που ειναι ολόιδιο
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...98#post6218098
> μονο το ονομα αλλαζει για να ξεχωριζουν οι beta απο το official


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την ενημερωση!!!  :One thumb up:

----------


## kostakis7

Καλησπέρα,
Θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας για το πως φαινονται τα στατιστικα της γραμμης μου μιας και εχω αρκετα κάκη ταχύτητα  (4-5mbs) παλαιοτερα πριν κανα χρονο που ειχα ρωτήσει  μου ειχαν πει οτι μπορω να πιασω  μεχρι 8mbs  και η καλυτερη ταχυτητα που ειχα μια περιοδο ήταν ~7mbs.Πήρα το συγκεκριμενο μοντεμ μηπως δω καποια βελτίωση επαιξα λιγο με το snr χωρις ιδιαιτερα αποτελεσματα.





Εχω δοκιμασει και στην κεντρικη πριζα του σπιτιου μονο του το μοντεμ περνοντας τα ιδια αποτελεσματα.

Το attenuation που ειναι αρκετα υψηλο στο calculator που βρικα εδω μου δινει οτι ειμαι ~3χλμ  απο το dslam και οτι πρεπει να πιανω ~8mbs (που και παλι δεν τα πιανω) το θεμα ειναι οτι μου φανηκε ακρετα μεγαλη αποσταση καθως το τσεκαρα στο google maps και η πιο κοντινη αποσταση που μου δινει ειναι στα 1.7χλμ.
Τωρα βεβαια δεν γνωριζω την πορεια που ακολουθουν τα κεντρικα καλωδια του οτε αλλα μου φαινεται υπερβολικο το 3χλμ και δεν ξερω αν προκυπτει απο καπιο αλλο προβλημα γραμμης.
Η εταιρια που βρισκομαι τωρα ειναι η wind.
Κάτι επίσης που είδα περίεργο στο κουτί στην κολόνα που έρχεται μέσα το καλώδιο είναι ότι είναι ανοιγμένο και τα καλώδια είναι εκτεθειμένα.

----------


## babis3g

Τα 8 mbps ειναι θεωριτικα και υπο προυποθεσεις (κατασταση χαλκου, εσωτερικης καλωδιωσης, γεματο AK, crosstalk κλπ)

Τα 7 mbps που επιανες καποτε ισως να ηταν με αλλον παροχο ή αν ειναι ο ιδιος μπορει σου ειχαν πιο χαμηλο snr και αργοτερα (ισως προβληματων) να σου το ανεβασαν γιατι βλεπω πλεον εχεις 7,4 που υπολογιζω (μπορει να κανω λαθος) να εχει χαμηλωσει το snr λογω θορυβου, δηλαδη το πραγματικο snr που τωρα εχει ορισει ο παροχος να ειναι 9db
Αλλος λογος μπορει να εχει θεμα / βλαβη και η περιοχη
Επισης μπορει να εχει θεμα και η εσωτερικη σου εγκατασταση, κανε ενα ελενχο αν ξερεις
Ισως και να κοβει πλεον bandwidth γενικα σε ολους, οσο γεμιζει το ΑΚ

Οταν χαμηλωνεις το snr απο το N14:
α) ποσο βαζεις σαν snr target (στο stability adjustment)
b) τι ταχυτητα ανεβαζεις? απο τα 5 mbps που πιανεις (βαση φωτο)
Ρωταω γιατι λες δεν βλεπεις διαφορα, που υποψιαζομαι να σου εχουν καποιο ειδικο profile

Τα modems δεν κανουν λαθος στον υπολογισμο αποστασης, μπορει μεταξυ τους να εχουν μια μικρη αποκλιση 1-6 db (αναλογα το καθενα πως διαβαζει τους τονους γραμμης κλπ) αλλα και παλι πανω κατω σε τοση αποσταση εισαι ... οταν ημουν Αγγλια το AK ηταν ευθεια στα 700 μετρα περιπου, αλλα δυστυχως η γραμμη εκανε κυκλο απο 2-3 γειτονιες και τελικα ημουν στα 2100 μετρα και αυτο μετραει
Πληροφοριακα το Asus δειχνει γυρω στα 1-3 db πιο πανω, σε draytek που ειχα εδειχναν και 6-7 db πιο πανω αλλα δεν νομιζω να ειναι καποια μεγαλη διαφορα

Για το ανοιχτο κουτι να το αναφερεις στον παροχο, οταν θα βρεχει μπορει να εχεις προβλημα, και εξαλου πρεπει να ειναι κλειστο απο οσο ξερω

----------


## kostakis7

Αυτήν τη στιγμή έχω το dla ανοιχτό και η αλήθεια είναι ότι συνήθως στα 8.5 με 9 παίζει το snr τώρα μου κάνει κάτι περίεργα και πέφτει τόσο κάτω ,όταν το είχα κλειστό(το dla) έβαζα το snr target στο 4 και το δοκίμαζα σε διάφορες τιμές αλλά δεν έβλεπα ιδιαίτερη αλλαγή στο snr και μερικές φορές μετά από κάποια ώρα έπαιρνα κάτι τρελές ταχύτητες στο max rate αντί για 5866 ας πούμε  έπαιρνα 55866 κατι τέτοια τρελά και κόλλαγε πολύ το internet αλλά με restart έστρωνε.

Με τον ίδιο παροχο ειμουν και στα 7mbs δεν ξέρω τι έγινε και έπεσε πιο κάτω η ταχύτητα.

Πραγματική ταχύτητα πάνω απο 5mbs συνήθως γυρως στα 4mbs σε downloads/torrents.

Σκεφτόμουν να δοκιμάσω και στον κατανεμητή να κάνω μια μέτρηση αν αυτό εννοείς.

Ακόμη μια φώτο μόλις τώρα μετα απο κάποιες ωρες το snr ειναι στο 6 και βλέπω και πάρα πολλα κατα την γνώμη μου crc που το συναντάω και αλλες φορες  μετα απο ωρες χωρίς restart οχι πάντα ομως.





Και  καποιες αποσυνδεσεις την ωρα που ανεβαζει τα crc  που δεν τις καταλαβα καν γιατι παρατηρησα οτι μηδενιστικαν μετα απο λιγο και αρχισαν παλι να ανεβαινουν

----------


## babis3g

Μαλλον η γραμμη σου δεν παει πιο πανω (ξανα στα 7 mbps) οπως παλια
Καπου βρισκει θορυβο η και ανεβαζει λαθη (χαμηλωνει και το snr) με τα προβληματα αποσυνδεσεων που λες
Πρεπει να βρεις απο που ειναι το προβλημα
Ξεκινας απο την εσωτερικη σου εγκατασταση αν μπορεις
(οποιον οδηγο σε βολευει)
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...25#post5507825
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...BC%CE%B7%CF%82
Σιγουρα το Ν14 δεν ειναι το πιο συμβατο, αλλα δεν νομιζω να ειναι τοσο λαθος

Για τις αποσυνδεσεις .. αν το dsl uptime δεν μηδενιζεται (0:0:0:0) οταν συμβαινει το προβλημα, τοτε στο wan>internet connection>edit>additional pppd settings> βαλε την εντολη
lcp-echo-interval 0 lcp-echo-failure 4

Αυτο βοηθαει μονο Αν χανεις ip (οχι ολικη αποσυνδεση)

Mπορεις και βαλεις για δοκιμη το stability adjustment στο -2 ή -3 (κλεινεις το dla) ... αν δεν ειναι κλειδωμενο το profile θα ανεβασει snr στο 10-11

ΑΝ εχεις παλι προβλημα οταν βαλεις το modem στη πρωτη πριζα (απο τους οδηγους πιο πανω) τοτε θα παρεις τηλεφωνο τον παροχο, μαλλον ειναι απο την μερια του και ειδκα αν μπορεις να δοκιμασεις στον κατανεμητη

Ισως αν βαλεις πιο συμβατο modem να ειναι λιγο πιο σταθερο, αλλα το προβλημα θα ειναι εκει, απλος θα κανει mask για καποιο διαστημα μεχρι να γινει πιο χειροτερα (αν γινει) η γραμμη

----------


## Brainmorf

Γνωρίζεις πότε θα βγει καινούργιο stable firmware;

----------


## babis3g

> Γνωρίζεις πότε θα βγει καινούργιο stable firmware;


Mαλλον εννοεις επισημο λεγοντας stable .... Mου ειπαν συντομα (μαλλον αυτο το μηνα) που ρωτησε φιλος εδω πριν λιγο καιρο
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...71#post6227771
παντως αν δεν θελεις να περιμενεις, περνας το 9.1.2.3_345 που θα ειναι ολοϊδιο με το 1.1.2.3_345 οταν βγει συντομα official (μονο το αρχικο αλλαζει για να ξεχωριζει η beta απο το stable, πολλες φορες για τυπικους λογους ο διαχωρισμος) ...
Αν εννοεις stable firmware πιο καλυτερο λογισμικο, οχι δεν εχω πληροφορια ποτε θα ειναι το επομενο (beta/official) και αν θα ειναι καλυτερο

----------


## Brainmorf

> Mαλλον εννοεις επισημο λεγοντας stable .... Mου ειπαν συντομα (μαλλον αυτο το μηνα) που ρωτησε φιλος εδω πριν λιγο καιρο
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...71#post6227771
> παντως αν δεν θελεις να περιμενεις, περνας το 9.1.2.3_345 που θα ειναι ολοϊδιο με το 1.1.2.3_345 οταν βγει συντομα official (μονο το αρχικο αλλαζει για να ξεχωριζει η beta απο το stable, πολλες φορες για τυπικους λογους ο διαχωρισμος) ...
> Αν εννοεις stable firmware πιο καλυτερο λογισμικο, οχι δεν εχω πληροφορια ποτε θα ειναι το επομενο (beta/official) και αν θα ειναι καλυτερο


Σωστός , εννοώ το επίσημο επόμενο υλικολογισμικό. Μιλάω πάντα για την  τελική εκδόση και όχι beta , ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση.

----------


## babis3g

Οπως σας ειπα ... η beta 9.1.2.3_345 ... ειναι πλεον stable (επισημη) 1.1.2.3_345
Οτι προβλημα μου λετε  :Smile: 

https://www.asus.com/gr/Networking/D...Desk_Download/

https://www.asus.com/gr/Networking/D...HelpDesk_BIOS/

ΕDIT

οσοι τo περασετε και εφοσον εχετε να αναβαθμησετε απο το περσινο stable, καλο ειναι ενα reset απο το κουμπακι πισω πατωντας το 6-10  δευτερολεπτα και οι ρυθμισεις απο την αρχη για καλη λειτουργικοτητα σε τυχον καινουριες ρυθμισεις (conflict)

EDIT 2

Changel  log added (spoiler)


*Spoiler:*




			ASUS DSL-N14U Firmware version 1.1.2.3_345 (This product supports both Annex A and Annex B)
New features:
- Support Internet Detection feature, options available PPP Echo/ Disable(WAN > Internet Connection > Account Settings).
- Now supports WAN Reconnect Scheduler feature. (Administration > System)
- Add IGMP parameter configuration/ Add IGMP Snooping, specifically for Turkey IPTV service.
- Support Dual WAN Failover Guest Network control feature(WAN > Dual WAN > Guest Network Terminate Switch).
- Now supports Access Log feature, display client info(IP, MAC, Hostname, Connection started/ finished time).
- Support DOMAINS.GOOGLE.COM DDNS Service.
- Support URL Filter for Guest Network.
- Support auto-detect Germany ISP Deutsche Telekom: BNG service for IPTV.
- Support allow specified IP address to access device, via SSH, Telnet or UI.

Security improvements:
- Check the referrer field in HTTP GET for getting *.CFG.
- Set Telnet/SSH idle timeout as 20 min by default.
- Prevent Brute Force/Dictionary attacks, now SSH/Telnet/UI would block attempted logins, 5 failed attempts leads to malicious access blocked for 5 minutes(LAN/WAN counter separated)/ with related syslog output.
- Check referrer of some web pages in GET command.
- Remove WLAN key in wps_info() for ensure security.
- Smartsync: Verifies the authenticity of the server's certificate.
- Smartsync: Set iptables rules only accept packages from local IP to smartsync port.
- Update SSH dropbear version to 2016.74/ integrate with Protection Server.
- SSH Authkeys length extended to 1023.
- Samba Security Release: CVE-2017-7494.

DSL:
- For QIS > UK > ISP Sky Broadband, remove username/password fields, proper solution adopted.
- Modify QIS > UK ISP BT - Infinity 2 to BT - Infinity.
- Update YouView IPTV Box settings for UK ISP Talk Talk.
- Support Turkey ISP Turk Telekom - Tivibu IPTV service. (thanks to the support from Tecnics / Emre Kalay)
- ADSL WAN (ATM) QIS manual setting list updated,
Add Kuwait ISP Fasttelco
Modify Russia Балашиха ISP Домолинк (0/35)
Add Russia Балашиха ISP Домолинк(35/33)
Add Spain ISP Ocean
Add Turkey ISP Superonline
Add Nepal NTC
Add Germany ISP Deutsche Telekom (VLAN ID 7)

Bug fixes and enhancements:
- Fixed UI related issues.
- Fine tune region selection list.
- Reduce UI page loading time.
- Update igmpproxy module / fixed IGMP parameter sometimes cannot be configured via UI issue.
- Fixed multicast related issues.
- Fixed possible web server buffer overflow issue.
- Add text/xml in MIME content-type.
- Fixed ATM default QoS bandwidth value display as NaN issue.
- Fixed NAS devices UPnP failed to work issue.
- Fixed Ethernet WAN connection problem with 802.1Q enabled.
- Fixed possible WiFi Guest Network SSID disappear issue.
- Remove option 42 in DHCP request option in non-default route WAN.
- Fixed kernel: ICV Error.
- Fixed WebHistory filter rule issue/ caused by ACCEPT from Network Services Filter(IP Filter) before Web History rule.
- Fixed setting such as static IP/http/https/both and port change leads to system hang(web server crash).
- Add "Auto select channel including channel 12, 13" checkbox for 2.4GHz auto channel selection.
- Fixed tunnel 6in4 not work in bridge mode issue.
- Update AiCloud to v2.0.2.3/ fixed fail to get wan_ip in dual-wan mode.
- Fixed possible USB Application page hang(stuck with upgrading) issue.
- Fixed USB disks mounted via hub, cannot add download task/ add the USB notify function to the programs when partitions are mounted/unmounted.
- Fixed Samba related issue.
- Update Dropbox API.
- Fixed Android USB tethering function works incorrectly issue, plus fixed issue caused by USB modem of ethX type.
- USB Modem should not be enabled by default.
- Fixed Smartsync > FTP Sync can't sync with the server that supports SSL/TLS.
- Fixed Smartsync > asuswebstorage status is ERROR->INITIAL->Finish->Download when rule is Downloadonly.
- Fixed Smartsync > asuswebstorage, when failed to upload some files, the final status should be Error instead of Finish.

----------


## LocoDiceGR

Και τα 2 λινκ ειναι το ιδιο ετσι? (Απλα τσεκαρω για να ειμαι σιγουρος)

Το κατεβασα και θα το περασω αργοτερα.

----------


## babis3g

Ναι τα ιδια ειναι ... καποτε (σπανια) κανουν κανα λαθος, αλλα τωρα δεν νομιζω γιατι δοκιμασα και τα 2 links και ειναι ακριβως ιδια ... τα files αν κατεβουν φαινονται ιδια

----------


## Brainmorf

> Ναι τα ιδια ειναι ... καποτε (σπανια) κανουν κανα λαθος, αλλα τωρα δεν νομιζω γιατι δοκιμασα και τα 2 links και ειναι ακριβως ιδια ... τα files αν κατεβουν φαινονται ιδια


Κομπλέ όλα , αναβάθμιση από το μενού του modem και τέλος. Δεν χρειάστηκε reset , οι ρυθμίσεις όπως ήταν και ελπίζω να μην περιμένουμε τον επόμενο χρόνο για καινούργιο. 
Όταν και αν έρθει στην περιοχή VDSL ξανά αγορά Asus.

----------


## LocoDiceGR

Ισως υπαρχει θεμα με τα τορρεντ, (σε εμενα τουλαχιστον) κατεβαζει πολυ αργα ενα τορρεντ που εβαλα σημερα...ενω εχει 2.000+ seeders / αν και οι 30 ειναι ενεργοι αν το καταλαβαινω καλα...και παλι ομως τα 150kb/s φαινονται λιγα..
θα δοκιμασω και αλλα τορρεντ και θα ενημερωσω παλι...ολα τα αλλα ειναι μια χαρα wifi / browsing / speedtest / dsl log 0 errors...

θα τεσταρω και το popcorntime που βλεπω ταινιες, ισως εχει απλα το τορρεντ το συγκεκριμενο προβλημα.

----------


## nik187

Σε μένα τελευταία παρατηρούσα πτώση στην ταχύτητα. 
Adsl 24 VODAFONE larisa 
Εκεί που έπιανα κατά μέσω όρο 1.6 ξαφνικά έπεσα στα 900 kbps.
Ήμουν με 9.1.2.3_224.
Δοκίμασα 
9.1.2.3_345
1.1.2.3_345  stable 
Χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. 
Με όλα κλειδωνα στα 19 - 20 αλλά κατεβαζα max 900 kbps. 
Έβαλα την 9.1.2.3_117 και έστρωσε. 
Πλέων κατεβάζει με 1.6 - 1.7

----------


## babis3g

> Σε μένα τελευταία παρατηρούσα πτώση στην ταχύτητα. 
> Adsl 24 VODAFONE larisa 
> Εκεί που έπιανα κατά μέσω όρο 1.6 ξαφνικά έπεσα στα 900 kbps.
> Ήμουν με 9.1.2.3_245.
> Δοκίμασα 
> 9.1.2.3_345
> 1.1.2.3_345  stable 
> Χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. 
> Με όλα κλειδωνα στα 19 - 20 αλλά κατεβαζα max 900 kbps. 
> ...


ευχαριστουμε για την ενημερωση, μαλλον θα εχει αλλο dsl driver (δεν εχω το συγκεκριμενο να παρaκολουθω ολες τις αλλaγες και δεν κοιταζω παντα το change log)  ... τι dslam vendor αναφερει στο dsl log ? ετσι πληροφοριακα μονο ... γιατι αν παει πιο χαμηλα, μονο με πειραγμα snr (stability adjustment) θα ερθει στα ισια του, ΑΝ εισαι τυχερος να βρισκεσαι κοντα στο ΑΚ

----------


## nik187

> Σε μένα τελευταία παρατηρούσα πτώση στην ταχύτητα. 
> Adsl 24 VODAFONE larisa 
> Εκεί που έπιανα κατά μέσω όρο 1.6 ξαφνικά έπεσα στα 900 kbps.
> Ήμουν με 9.1.2.3_224.
> Δοκίμασα 
> 9.1.2.3_345
> 1.1.2.3_345  stable 
> Χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. 
> Με όλα κλειδωνα στα 19 - 20 αλλά κατεβαζα max 900 kbps. 
> ...





> ευχαριστουμε για την ενημερωση, μαλλον θα εχει αλλο dsl driver (δεν εχω το συγκεκριμενο να παρaκολουθω ολες τις αλλaγες και δεν κοιταζω παντα το change log)  ... τι dslam vendor αναφερει στο dsl log ? ετσι πληροφοριακα μονο ... γιατι αν παει πιο χαμηλα, μονο με πειραγμα snr (stability adjustment) θα ερθει στα ισια του, ΑΝ εισαι τυχερος να βρισκεσαι κοντα στο ΑΚ


Adsl 24 VODAFONE larisa.
Το θεμα ειναι ομως οτι μετα απο δικιμες στην γραμμη μου κατεληξα οτι το καλυτερο ηταν το 9.1.2.3_245
Αυτο δουλευα για καιρο χωρις καποιο προβλημα. MAX Rate 19 - 20   Download απο 1,5 - 1,7.
Εδω και καμια 15 μερες ειχα MAX Rate 19 - 20   Download απο 0,9 - 1,0.
Δοκιμασα
Δοκίμασα
9.1.2.3_224
9.1.2.3_345
1.1.2.3_345 stable 
ΟΛΛΑ ΜΕ RESET.
Με ολλα επιανα  MAX Rate 19 - 20   Download απο 0,9 - 1,0.
Τηλ. στη vodafone μου λενε οτι η γραμμη μου δεν παρουσιαζει καποιο προβλημα.
Βγαζω το spliter και κουμπωνο το modem κατευθειαν στην γραμμη. Αποτελεσμα μια απο τα ιδια.
Βγαζω το asus και βαζω το modem τις vodafone ZTE ZXHN H108N. 
MAX Rate 19 - 20   Download απο 1.4 - 1.6 !!!!!!!
Αρα κατι παιζει με το asus.
Θυμαμαι οτι το τελευταιο καλο για μενα ηταν το 9.1.2.3_117
Μολις το περασα με reset και αυτο  MAX Rate 19 - 20   Download απο 1.5 - 1.7.
Ειμαι απο χθες με αυτο χωρις καποιο προβλημα.

----------


## LocoDiceGR

Τα CRC ειναι ERROR στην γραμμη απο οτι εχω καταλαβει, και εσυ εχεις πολλα στις 16 ωρες....

Στις 5 μερες uptime εχω μονο 17 - 0 εγω, με το τελευταιο stable-official firmware

----------


## babis3g

Ναι οσο πιο ψηλα κλειδωνουμε _καποιες_ φορες πιο πολλα λαθη ... αλλα αφου δεν του κανει προβλημα, και εγω θα το αφηνα ετσι

Ευχαριστουμε ... Ωραια επλιζω τα πειραματα σου με την γραμμη να βοηθησουν αλλους χρηστες  :Smile:  τετοια θελουμε

----------


## 468

Γεια σας.

Σε 3x Ν14U έγινε update από v1.1.2.2 στην τελευταία v1.1.2.3.345. Μετά το update, reset και νέες ρυθμίσεις.
Ανοίχτηκε σε όλα και η πόρτα για access μέσω wan (remote) σε https, όπως ήθελε.
Το πρόβλημα. Και στα 3 μηχανάκια χάνεται η πρόσβαση στο WUI είτε τοπικά είτε απομακρυσμένα έπειτα από κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα (1 μέρα συνήθως).
Δηλαδή θες να μπεις σήμερα στο 192.168.1.1. Για να ανοίξει η σελίδα πρέπει να κλείσεις και να ξανανοίξεις το modem/router, αλλιώς τίποτα.
Internet συνεχίζει και δίνει κανονικά στις συσκευές (ενσύρματα ή ασύρματα), κατά την διάρκεια του "κολλήματος".
Έστειλα feedback αλλά ακόμα περιμένω.

----------


## babis3g

> Γεια σας.
> 
> Σε 3x Ν14U έγινε update από v1.1.2.2 στην τελευταία v1.1.2.3.345. Μετά το update, reset και νέες ρυθμίσεις.
> Ανοίχτηκε σε όλα και η πόρτα για access μέσω wan (remote) σε https, όπως ήθελε.
> Το πρόβλημα. Και στα 3 μηχανάκια χάνεται η πρόσβαση στο WUI είτε τοπικά είτε απομακρυσμένα έπειτα από κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα (1 μέρα συνήθως).
> Δηλαδή θες να μπεις σήμερα στο 192.168.1.1. Για να ανοίξει η σελίδα πρέπει να κλείσεις και να ξανανοίξεις το modem/router, αλλιώς τίποτα.
> Internet συνεχίζει και δίνει κανονικά στις συσκευές (ενσύρματα ή ασύρματα), κατά την διάρκεια του "κολλήματος".
> Έστειλα feedback αλλά ακόμα περιμένω.


θα τους το θυμησω να το κοιταξουν αν γινεται (και θα αναφερω το προβλημα) ποια μερα εστειλες feedback αν θυμασαι?

----------


## 468

Και σήμερα, αλλά και τις προηγούμενες ημέρες (2 σύνολο από τον ίδιο εξοπλισμό). Τα άλλα 2 modem είναι αλλού.

----------


## babis3g

Μου απαντησαν οτι θα το κοιταξουν και ετοιμαζουν τα επομενα λογισμικα

----------


## 468

Άντε να δούμε...

----------


## tolis13

9.1.2.3_117 μπορει να την ανεβασει καποιος γιατι εχω θεματα με ολες της αλλες??

----------


## nik187

> 9.1.2.3_117 μπορει να την ανεβασει καποιος γιατι εχω θεματα με ολες της αλλες??


*Εδω εισαι*

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwX...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## babis3g

Tι θεματα εχεις? και να ρωτησω το κλασσικο, κανεις reset μετα απο καθε αναβαθμηση για καλη λειτουργικοτητα?

----------


## tolis13

χανει συνχρονισμο...και με το που ερχετε συνχρονιζει στα 6500 απο 15.και μετα 12..ναι και με ρεσετ το ιδιο..το zte τησ 4νετ συνχρονιζει ομως σταθερα 15..ολα αυτα χωρις πειραγμα snr...

----------


## babis3g

Καποιο θεμα θα εχει η γραμμη, καλο ειναι να το κοιταξεις
Για την εσωτερικη σου εγκατασταση να ειναι ενταξει εδω
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...BC%CE%B7%CF%82
... αλλα δεν νομιζω να ειναι τοσο λαθος το Ν14 ... ομως συμφωνω οτι το ΖΤΕ μπορει να κρατει την γραμμη καλυτερα ... 
Αν δεν θελεις να αλλαζεις λογισμικα (να χανεις ρυθμισεις) κλεισε το dynamic line adjustment & κανονισε το stability adjustment να ειναι πιο σταθερο πχ, κανονισε το να εχει μια ταχυτητα γυρω στα 12-13
Επισης βαλε το esnp στο stable

----------


## D1mm1s

Καλημέρα σας,

Είμαι κάτοχος του dsl-n14u και εδώ και πολύ καιρό έχω αποσυνδέσεις στο internet (ανά 20 λεπτά, ανά 30 λεπτα, ανά 1,3 ώρα). Το router είναι αγορασμένο από wind καθώς και τη γραμμή μου την έχω στην wind.

Πέρασα το τελευταίο FIRMWARE μήπως μου διωρθώσει το πρόβλημα αλλά δε βλέπω διαφορά. Δεν έχω κάνει κάποιο reset... Πρέπει?
Αν ναι πως? γιατί διαβάζω για Hard και απλό reset και ή έχω μπερδευτεί ή δεν έχω καταλάβει κάτι. 

Υπάρχουν ρυθμίσεις που πρέπει να κάνω μετά?

Υπάρχουν ρυθμίσεις που πρέπει να δοκιμάσω?

Ζητάω συγνώμη αν ρωτάω πράγματα που έχουν απαντηθεί ήδη αλλά όντας μη γνώστης, κάπου άρχισα να χάνομαι σε αυτά που γράφονται στο forum

----------


## LocoDiceGR

> Καλημέρα σας,
> 
> Είμαι κάτοχος του dsl-n14u και εδώ και πολύ καιρό έχω αποσυνδέσεις στο internet (ανά 20 λεπτά, ανά 30 λεπτα, ανά 1,3 ώρα). Το router είναι αγορασμένο από wind καθώς και τη γραμμή μου την έχω στην wind.
> 
> Πέρασα το τελευταίο FIRMWARE μήπως μου διωρθώσει το πρόβλημα αλλά δε βλέπω διαφορά. Δεν έχω κάνει κάποιο reset... Πρέπει?
> Αν ναι πως? γιατί διαβάζω για Hard και απλό reset και ή έχω μπερδευτεί ή δεν έχω καταλάβει κάτι. 
> 
> Υπάρχουν ρυθμίσεις που πρέπει να κάνω μετά?
> 
> ...



To hard reset ειναι ενα μικρο κουμπακι πισω στο ρουτερ (διπλα στο on/off), παρε μια οδοντογλυφιδα και κρατησε το πατημενο για 5-6 δευτερολεπτα για να γινει το ρεσετ, και μετα περιμενε.

Καλο θα ηταν να παρεις τηλεφωνο στην wind πρωτα, καποιο προβλημα θα εχει η γραμμη σου...και αν εχεις παρει, ξανα παρε.

----------


## babis3g

καπου εχει θεμα η γραμμη, ξεκινας με ελεγχο στην εσωτερικη σου εγκατασταση εδω
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...BC%CE%B7%CF%82
Η πιο απλα αν εχεις πολλες πριζες, βρες την πρωτη που ερχεται το καλωδιο οτε απο εξω (σημαδεψε να ξανα βαλεις τα καλωδια μετα στη θεση τους) ξεσυνδεσε απο μεσα της πριζας τα αλλα καλωδια ωστε να μεινουν μονο τα 2 τις πριζας ... και δες αν εχεις παλι προβλημα ... αν ναι τηλεφωνημα στον παροχο

Συνηθως για διακοπες γραμμης δεν θελει reset, το reset πρεπει να γινει για φυγει του παροχου το branding και για καλη λειτουργικοτητα του modem στις καινουριες ρυθμισεις που εχουν προστεθει απο τοτε
Πατας το κουμπακι πισω reset για περιπου 6-10 δευτερολεπτα και μετα στην πληρη επαναφορα οι ρυθμισεις ξανα απο την αρχη

Για να εχεις καλυτερη σταθεροτητα (αποσυνδεσεις, buffering, αργο internet κλπ ... το dsl uptime στο dsl log παει στο 0:0:0:0) κλεινεις το dynamic line adjustment (advanced>administration>dsl settings) και βαζεις το stability adjustment στο -2, -3, -4 μεχρι να βρει σταθερη γραμμη ... ετσι θα χασει ομως λιγο ταχυτητα

Αυτοματα το modem εχει λογισμικο ενεργοποιημενο απο το εργοστασιο, να το κανει μονο του, μεσω το DLA, αλλα καποιες φορες χειροκινητα ειναι καλυτερα

Για αποσυνδεσεις μονο ip (στο dsl log το uptime δεν παει στο 0:0:0:0 αλλα συνεχιζει να μετραει κανονικα) πας στο wan > internet connection και κλεινεις το internet detection (disable)
... ή βαζεις την εντολη στο additional pppd options
lcp-echo-interval 0 lcp-echo-failure 4

----------


## D1mm1s

Σας ευχαριστώ και τους 2 για τις απαντήσεις σας!

1) LocoDiceGR Παίρνω από τον Ιανουάριο έχω αλλάξει 3 modem/router για πρόβλημμα γραμμής ούτε λόγος. Πλέον θεωρώ ότι με κοροιδέυουν και προσπαθώ να βγάλω άκρη μόνος μου διαβάζοντας.
Να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις επειδή είχα πρόβλημα και με το WIFI δε μπορούσαν να μου λήσουν το πρόβλημα και διαβάζωντας έμαθα τι είναι τα κανάλια και κατέβασα εφαρμογή στο κιν. ώστε να βρω πιο είναι το κατάλληλο κανάλι για μένα ώστε να μπορώ να συνδέομαι.

2) Babi Στο dsl log ο χρονος μηδενίζει. οπότε θα δοκιμάσω και τις ρυθμίσεις που μου αναφέρεις. Από εκεί και πέρα επειδή το άρθρο που μου έστειλες το είχα διαβάσει ήδη αλλά δε νιώθω και πολύ άνετος να κάνω κάποια ενέργεια μόνος μου λόγω του ότι δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ποτέ μου με το κομμάτι που λέγεται δικτυα και τηλεφωνικές γραμμές κλπ, θα πρέπει να φωνάξω κάποιον άνθρωπο από τον ΟΤΕ να κάνει τον έλεγχο?

----------


## babis3g

Αν το θεμα ειναι στον κατανεμητη τοτε ειναι δουλεια του παροχου, τι σου λεει ο παροχος για τις αποσυνδεσεις? εχεις δοκιμασει αλλο modem?
Για το σπιτι θα πας σε ηλεκτρολογο αν δεν ξερεις

----------


## D1mm1s

ο παροχος ακόμα μου στέλνει τεχνικό... 

Είχα δοκιμάσει ένα  TP LINK και είχα ίδια θέματα σε πιο μικρή συχνότητα.

Λοιπόν έψαξα και βρήκα ένα ίδιο με το δικό μου και από τις 18:30 μέχρι και τώρα δουλεύω χωρίς αποσύνδεση!!!  :Rock guitar: 

Θα το παρακολουθώ για 3-4 μέρες και αν δεν έχω κάποια αποσύνδεση (1=καμία) μάλλον έπεσα στην περίπτωση του ελλατωματικού. Θα ενημερώσω σχετικά...

----------


## babis3g

ΑΝ σου εκανε θεμα και αλλο modem, τοτε η γραμμη / καλωδιωση ... ομως λογω συμβατοτητας μερικα modem μπορει να ειναι πιο μικρη η συχνοτητα προβληματος (οπως ειπες) αλλα αν χαμηλωσεις το stability adjustment και στο N14 πιστευω να ειναι οκ ... αλλα παλι το προβλημα θα ειναι εκει

----------


## LocoDiceGR

Καινουριο λογισμικο beta βλεπω? Πολυ support σε αυτα τα modem/router η asus, δεν το περιμενα.

----------


## babis3g

> Καινουριο λογισμικο beta βλεπω? Πολυ support σε αυτα τα modem/router η asus, δεν το περιμενα.


Oτι αναφερετε (οχι μονο για το Ν14) προσπαθουν οσο μπορουν, οχι ομως και για ολα τα προβληματα ολοκληρωτικα , αλλα κατι κανουν  :Razz:  το παλευουν καποτε

Το Ν14 μπορει να ειχαν ξεσαχει να βγαλουν επισημο 1 χρονο, αλλα σε αυτο το διαστημα ειχαν 4-5 beta αν θυμαμαι καλα

----------


## D1mm1s

> ΑΝ σου εκανε θεμα και αλλο modem, τοτε η γραμμη / καλωδιωση ... ομως λογω συμβατοτητας μερικα modem μπορει να ειναι πιο μικρη η συχνοτητα προβληματος (οπως ειπες) αλλα αν χαμηλωσεις το stability adjustment και στο N14 πιστευω να ειναι οκ ... αλλα παλι το προβλημα θα ειναι εκει


Λοιπόν μιας και είπα ότι θα ενημερώσω, 7 μερες τώρα δεν έχω κάποια αποσύνδεση.

Νιώθω ότι η γραμμή μου είναι λίγο κάπως αργή βέβαια από ότι είχα συνηθήσει.

Αυτό που με προβληματίζει βέβαια, και με προβληματίζει γιατί το έχω συνδέσει με σφάλματα της γραμμής (αν κάνω λάθος πείτε μου), είναι ότι μέσα σε 7 μέρες το "CRC Down" είναι 25033.

----------


## babis3g

Βαλε το adsl ESPN στο stable (αν δεν το εχεις βαλει ακομα) ... για 25033 (εκτος αν ξεχασες κανα νουμερο) crc errors σε 7 μερες εισαι οκ ... εγω οταν βρεχει παρα πολυ μπορει να εχω τοσα σε μια μερα

----------


## akkis

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα! Είχα μια εμπειρία πριν 3 μέρες με τη Wind και εξηγώ:
με περασμένη την beta 9.1.2.3_345 από Αύγουστο και Stability Adjustment στο -4 συγχρόνιζα (υψηλά για τα δεδομένα μου) 12000+. Μέχρι που πριν 3 μέρες κατά το μεσημεράκι και χωρίς να πειράξω τπτ στην καλωδίωση, είχα απανωτές αποσυνδέσεις σε σημείο που δε μπορούσα να ανοίξω ιστοσελίδα... Τελικά μετά από κάνα 3ωρό έστρωσαν τα πράγματα, αλλά συγχρόνιζα στα 7000+. Σήμερα έκανα soft reboot (από το κουμπί δλδ) και η ταχύτητα δεν άλλαξε. Οπότε πέταξα την Stability 1.1.2.3_345 Stable και με hard reset πέρασα ξανά ρυθμίσεις και πλέον συνδέομαι στα 11000 χωρίς πείραγμα στο Stability Adjustment. To ESPN δεν το έχω πειράξει, είναι στο default. Παραθέτω και screenshot:

----------


## babis3g

Kατι εγινε με την γραμμη και αναβασαν snr target ... εξαλου (αν δεν το εχω πει πιο πριν) επρεπε να εχεις σχεδον αλλη τοση ταχυτητα για την αποσταση σου

----------


## akkis

> Kατι εγινε με την γραμμη και αναβασαν snr target ... εξαλου (αν δεν το εχω πει πιο πριν) επρεπε να εχεις σχεδον αλλη τοση ταχυτητα για την αποσταση σου


Δεν έχω ανεβάσει ξανά screenshot, αλλά εσύ σε όλους μας εξηγείς! Ευχαριστώ!
Εννοείς θα έπρεπε να παίζω στα 20000+ δλδ?

Σημείωση: το CRC μου έχει φτάσει 23378

----------


## babis3g

> Δεν έχω ανεβάσει ξανά screenshot, αλλά εσύ σε όλους μας εξηγείς! Ευχαριστώ!
> Εννοείς θα έπρεπε να παίζω στα 20000+ δλδ?
> 
> Σημείωση: το CRC μου έχει φτάσει 23378


Πολλα ειναι 23000+ αν ειναι για λιγες ωρες ή λιγοτερο απο μερα ... εκτος αν βρεχει παρα πολυ αυτη τη στιγμη ή εβρεξε που ειναι οκ ... αν δεν εβρεξε ... τηλεφωνημα στον παροχο και ρωτα γιατι τοσο χαμηλη ταχυτητα, τι προβλημα υπαρχει και επισης πες οτι η γραμμη επεσε και μετα κλειδωσες πιο λιγο και με προβληματα, αλλα μην πεις οτι πειραξες το snr (βαλε το στο default οταν παρεις τηλεφωνο) ... αλλα μαλλον θα εχει θεμα ολη η περιοχη
Ισως να εγινε ζημια απο κακοκαιρια, πχ εδω πριν 1 βδομαδα εφυγαν κολωνες δεη, και 3 μερες ετρεχαν να φτιαξουν τη ζημια απο τον αερα και βροχη, σε μερικες περιοχες δεν υπηρχε ρευμα μεχρι και 2 μερες

επισης καλο θα ηταν αν ξερεις να δεις και την δικη σου εγκατασταση πρωτα απο ολα, για να εισαι ενταξει απο την μερια σου ... οδηγος εδω
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...BC%CE%B7%CF%82

Ναι επρεπε να εχεις κοντα 16 mbps το λιγοτερο (βαζω και το ovehead) χωρις πειραγμα snr... βαλε το 21 (21,3) του line attenuation εδω να δεις
https://www.adslgr.com/features/adsl_calculator.php

----------


## akkis

> Πολλα ειναι 23000+ αν ειναι για λιγες ωρες ή λιγοτερο απο μερα ... εκτος αν βρεχει παρα πολυ αυτη τη στιγμη ή εβρεξε που ειναι οκ ... αν δεν εβρεξε ... τηλεφωνημα στον παροχο και ρωτα γιατι τοσο χαμηλη ταχυτητα, τι προβλημα υπαρχει και επισης πες οτι η γραμμη επεσε και μετα κλειδωσες πιο λιγο και με προβληματα, αλλα μην πεις οτι πειραξες το snr (βαλε το στο default οταν παρεις τηλεφωνο) ... αλλα μαλλον θα εχει θεμα ολη η περιοχη
> Ισως να εγινε ζημια απο κακοκαιρια, πχ εδω πριν 1 βδομαδα εφυγαν κολωνες δεη, και 3 μερες ετρεχαν να φτιαξουν τη ζημια απο τον αερα και βροχη, σε μερικες περιοχες δεν υπηρχε ρευμα μεχρι και 2 μερες
> 
> επισης καλο θα ηταν αν ξερεις να δεις και την δικη σου εγκατασταση πρωτα απο ολα, για να εισαι ενταξει απο την μερια σου ... οδηγος εδω
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...BC%CE%B7%CF%82
> 
> Ναι επρεπε να εχεις κοντα 16 mbps το λιγοτερο (βαζω και το ovehead) χωρις πειραγμα snr... βαλε το 21 (21,3) του line attenuation εδω να δεις
> https://www.adslgr.com/features/adsl_calculator.php


Ούτε βροχές ούτε τπτ και μόνο 4ώρες με 24000+. Βέβαια, ποτέ δεν έπιανα πάνω από 12Mbps να είμαστε ειλικρινείς...

----------


## babis3g

> Ούτε βροχές ούτε τπτ και μόνο 4ώρες με 24000+. Βέβαια, ποτέ δεν έπιανα πάνω από 12Mbps να είμαστε ειλικρινείς...


Eιναι σχετικα πολλα για μια μερα, αλλα ενταξει, αν δεν σου κανει προβλημα με αργο internet, buffering κλπ, ασε το ετσι, αν κανει προβλημα με την γραμμη, στο administration > system, εχει ενα schedule ... ρυθμισε το να κανει ενα reboot μονο του καθε 1-3 μερες καποια ωρα που δεν χρησιμοποιεις το internet (πχ 5-6 πρωι) ωστε να αρχιζει ξανα με καινουρια δεδομενα που ειναι καλυτερα ετσι γιατι ειναι σαν να κανει reset την γραμμη

----------


## LocoDiceGR

Εγω ειμαι 4 μερες uptime με μολις 4 CRC....προσφατα ειχαν αλλαξει και ολα τα ''κουτια'' στην περιοχη μου...παλια οταν εβρεχε ειχα τρελα προβληματα (με το παλιο το μοντεμ)
θελω να δω φετος τον χειμωνα πως θα ειναι τα πραγματα με βροχες κλπ.

Το τελευταιο firmware beta το δοκιμασε κανεις?
Βγηκε και πολυ γρηγορα μετα το stable.

----------


## akkis

> Eιναι σχετικα πολλα για μια μερα, αλλα ενταξει, αν δεν σου κανει προβλημα με αργο internet, buffering κλπ, ασε το ετσι, αν κανει προβλημα με την γραμμη, στο administration > system, εχει ενα schedule ... ρυθμισε το να κανει ενα reboot μονο του καθε 1-3 μερες καποια ωρα που δεν χρησιμοποιεις το internet (πχ 5-6 πρωι) ωστε να αρχιζει ξανα με καινουρια δεδομενα που ειναι καλυτερα ετσι γιατι ειναι σαν να κανει reset την γραμμη


Τους κάλεσα και όπως μου είπε ο τεχνικός βλέπει ένα "θεματάκι" στη γραμμή και σε κάνα δύωρο θα με ενημερώσουν σχετικά. Για να κάνει όμως τις μετρήσεις του ξήλωσα τις τηλεφωνικές συσκευές και τώρα που τα έβαλα όλα στη θέση τους, συγχρονίζω στα 6500. Τραγικό...

----------


## LocoDiceGR

> Τους κάλεσα και όπως μου είπε ο τεχνικός βλέπει ένα "θεματάκι" στη γραμμή και σε κάνα δύωρο θα με ενημερώσουν σχετικά. Για να κάνει όμως τις μετρήσεις του ξήλωσα τις τηλεφωνικές συσκευές και τώρα που τα έβαλα όλα στη θέση τους, συγχρονίζω στα 6500. Τραγικό...


Να παιρνεις συνεχεια τηλεφωνο και να δηλωνεις βλαβη, οταν εχεις τετοια θεματα, να τα καταγραφουν, ποτε δεν ξερεις.

----------


## vrwmiaris

Καλημέρα, είχα γράψει και παλιότερα το μοναδικό θέμα που έχω με το εν λόγω ρούτερ.δουλεύω αρκετά τον download manager που έχει.δοκίμασα αρκετά  fw όμως το πρόβλημα παραμένει.Είμαι στην τελευταία beta 345.στα καλά καθούμενα αποσυνδέεται το ίντερνετ.αναβοσβήνει το λαμπάκι.επανέρχεται μόνο όταν βγάλω τον σκληρό.έχω κάνει reset σε κάθε δοκιμή, έχω σβήσει οτιδήποτε γράφει asus στον δίσκο, δουλεύει δύο μέρες και ξανά τα ίδια.υπάρχει κάποια λύση ή να γυρίσω στο μαμα που φόραγε;

----------


## Karpathoulas

Ας προσθέσω και εγώ την εμπειρία μου λοιπόν. Τέτοιες αποσυνδέσεις στην βδομάδα τις είχα και εγώ με την 345 αλλά δεν με πόλη-πείραζε (δεν είχα κανει και hard reset). Στο N14U-B1 έχω το εργοστασιακό fw και δεν έχει ούτε μια αποσύνδεση εδω και 6 μήνες που το πηρε ο πατέρας μου (λογο περισσοτέρων συσκευών που συνδέει) που τον έσωσε. Εγω με Forthnet με infineon (μολις εβαλα την 395) κατεβάζω με 1000Κbps "και κατι" και ο πατέρας μου με Wind με broadcom με το Β1 με 900 (μένουμε κοντά). Τέλος πάντων εμεις είμαστε πανευτυχείς με αυτα που μας προσφέρουν αυτα τα router. Και εδω θελω να ευχαριστήσω τον χρήστη babis3g για την βοήθεια και τα firmware που μας πρόσφερε! Τωρα, οσο για τον download manager που γράφει ο vrwmiaris το δοκίμασα και εγω με τα ιδια αποτελέσματα παλαιότερα αλλα οπως ειπα "παλαιότερα", δεν ξέρω αν έφτιαξε με τόσα fw που βγήκανε πλέον.

----------


## babis3g

> Καλημέρα, είχα γράψει και παλιότερα το μοναδικό θέμα που έχω με το εν λόγω ρούτερ.δουλεύω αρκετά τον download manager που έχει.δοκίμασα αρκετά  fw όμως το πρόβλημα παραμένει.Είμαι στην τελευταία beta 345.στα καλά καθούμενα αποσυνδέεται το ίντερνετ.αναβοσβήνει το λαμπάκι.επανέρχεται μόνο όταν βγάλω τον σκληρό.έχω κάνει reset σε κάθε δοκιμή, έχω σβήσει οτιδήποτε γράφει asus στον δίσκο, δουλεύει δύο μέρες και ξανά τα ίδια.υπάρχει κάποια λύση ή να γυρίσω στο μαμα που φόραγε;


Δοκιμασε τα βηματα απο εδω και κατω
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...63#post6238863
Η αν δεν βοηθησουν δοκιμασε το λογισμικο που εχει και ο φιλος που παει καλα

----------


## vrwmiaris

Καλημέρα Μπάμπη, θα περάσω το τελευταίο που ανέβασες και θα κάνω τα βήματα που με προτείνεις.Ευχαριστώ

Εδιτ: τα έχω κάνει όλα αυτά,συμπτωματικά και εγώ τώρα έχω βάλει έναν 2,5 ,1 τερα wd blue, usb 3.0.τα ίδια έκανε και με ένα dock με δικό του τροφοδοτικό.με reset του ρούτερ μπορεί να δουλέψει για μήνα, πάλι θα αρχίσει τα ίδια όμως.

----------


## babis3g

> Καλημέρα Μπάμπη, θα περάσω το τελευταίο που ανέβασες και θα κάνω τα βήματα που με προτείνεις.Ευχαριστώ
> 
> Εδιτ: τα έχω κάνει όλα αυτά,συμπτωματικά και εγώ τώρα έχω βάλει έναν 2,5 ,1 τερα wd blue, usb 3.0.τα ίδια έκανε και με ένα dock με δικό του τροφοδοτικό.με reset του ρούτερ μπορεί να δουλέψει για μήνα, πάλι θα αρχίσει τα ίδια όμως.


Θα το αναφερω, γιατι φαινεται να εχουν usb 3:0 ??? απο οτι δειχνει και αλλος φιλος στο ac56

----------


## vrwmiaris

Τζίφος και με το τελευταίο, δουλεύει 10 λεπτά και αποσυνδέεται το ίντερνετ.τελευταία δοκιμή με ένα παλιό fw Που δούλευε ρολόι.εάν έχω θέμα και με αυτό, τότε υπάρχει πρόβλημα συμβατότητας με τους 2,5"

----------


## babis3g

> Τζίφος και με το τελευταίο, δουλεύει 10 λεπτά και αποσυνδέεται το ίντερνετ.τελευταία δοκιμή με ένα παλιό fw Που δούλευε ρολόι.εάν έχω θέμα και με αυτό, τότε υπάρχει πρόβλημα συμβατότητας με τους 2,5"


ευχαριστω θα τους το πω, αν το ψαξουν

οποτε οταν εχεις σκληρο ξεσυνδεεται απο το internet με το τελευταταιο λογισμικο?
επισης τι εννοεις αποσυνδεεται? δεν γινει ip ή πεφτει η γραμμη?
ποιο λογισμικο ειναι πιο σταθερο?

----------


## vrwmiaris

Το κάνει με 2,5 και με dock που έχω κουμπωμενο με δικό του τροφοδοτικό.κλείνει το ίντερνετ, σβήνει το λαμπάκι.όταν κάνω επανεκκίνηση δουλεύει ο DM, μετά από λίγο πέφτει.στο 345 και στο τελευταίο ου ανέβασες δεν κρατούσε ούτε 10", στο 288 με πολλαπλά reset κράτησε σχεδόν 2 μήνες.θα βάλω τώρα ένα που τελειώνει σε 111.ένα άλλο κακό είναι ότι εάν βάλω hub με τροφοδοτικό δεν βλέπει τον δίσκο καθόλου απότην αρχή.

----------


## babis3g

επειδη δεν ασχολουμε με vpn & usb και λες οτι κανει προβλημα με 2 σκληρους ... ανεφερε το μεσω feedback (administration > feedback) και γραψε το προβλημα οπως μου το ειπες και τα λογισμικα ... και τα βηματα που εκανες για τυχον λυση ... γραψε επισης referred by babis3g και πιστευω να το κοιταξουν, θα τους ειδοποιησω, αλλα απο βδομαδα που θα ξανα ανοιξουν

----------


## vrwmiaris

Στο λοιπόν, με το παλιό (111) λογισμικό κάνει πάλι τα ίδια.Ο δίσκος είναι σε μορφή ntfs  φορμαρισμενος απότην αρχή.σε κάθε λογισμικό σβήνω από τον σκληρό οτιδήποτε έχει σχέση μεdownload manager και ξανά εγκατάσταση απ την αρχή.δεν ξέρω πώς με ήρθε η ιδέα, αλλά το stability management που το είχα απενεργοποιημένο , το άλλαξα σε -1.από 6,1 margin , πήγα σε 6,7 snr.ο δίσκος δουλεύει μέχρι τώρα και κατεβάζει 2 4κ αρχεία.δεν ξέρω εάν παίζει ρόλο απλά το αναφέρω.έκανα report με log , ελπίζω να το κοιτάξουν

----------


## babis3g

Τους ενημερωσα ηδη οτι υπαρχει feedback απο Ελλαδα για προβλημα στο σκληρο

----------


## akkis

> Να παιρνεις συνεχεια τηλεφωνο και να δηλωνεις βλαβη, οταν εχεις τετοια θεματα, να τα καταγραφουν, ποτε δεν ξερεις.


Τελικά ήρθε τεχνικός από εδώ και με μετρήσεις στο κουτί του ΟΤΕ στο υπόγειο της πολυκατοικίας, βρήκε πολύ άσχημη τη γραμμή οπότε και μου πε πως θα το δώσουν σα βλάβη ΟΤΕ. Σύμφωνα με ότι μου είπε, σε κάνα 3ήμερο θα με καλέσουν από ΟΤΕ για να έρθουν και να αλλάξουν τα καλώδια, τουλάχιστον να φτάνω στον μέσο όρο της περιοχής (15ΜΒps) άρα ελπίζω πως θα γίνει κάτι. Γιατί πλέον μόνιμα συγχρονίζω στα 6000+.

----------


## babis3g

ελα μακαρι εστω και στα 10-12 να πας (σχεδον το διπλασιο) αλλα σταθερα (να μην εχεις αποσυνδεσεις) καλα θα ειναι

----------


## akkis

Ε, θα είναι τουλάχιστον επιστροφή στα παλαιά. Τόσο έπιανα 12000+ με πειραγμένο Stability Adjustment. Είδωμεν. Θα ενημερώσω για την όποια εξέλιξη πάντως. Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## akkis

Επανέρχομαι με νεότερα:
σήμερα κιόλας ήρθε τεχνικός ΟΤΕ και μου πε πως άλλαξαν το καλώδιο στο καφάο και ήρθε να κάνει και τη σύνδεσή μου μέσα στην πολυκατοικία. Σε 2 λεπτά είχε τελειώσει και μου πε πως πλέον οτι θέλω μιλάω ξανά με τη Wind (πάροχός μου). Ανέβηκα στο διαμέρισμα και WOW! η ταχύτητα ήταν πλέον 2700+ και αφού ενημέρωσα τη Wind ξανά έμεινα να περιμένω...

----------


## babis3g

ξανα κανε μια επανακινηση στο modem μηπως ηταν τυχαιο το κλειδωμα

----------


## akkis

> ξανα κανε μια επανακινηση στο modem μηπως ηταν τυχαιο το κλειδωμα


Είχα κάνει από την πρώτη στιγμή που ειδα το 2600  :Smile:  η Wind με ενημέρωσε πως θα στείλει (πάλι) τεχνικό... Άντε να δούμε.

- - - Updated - - -

Νεότερα:
Ήρθε σήμερα τεχνικός (2 μαζί για την ακρίβεια) από τη Wind και μέτρησε πράγματι στην είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας 5000+ οπότε μου είπαν από Δευτέρα-Τρίτη θα περάσουν ΜΑΖΙ με τεχνικούς ΟΤΕ να μου φτιάξουν την ταχύτητα.
Άντε να δούμε.

----------


## 468

Καλησπέρα.

Νέο feedback σήμερα και για το τελευταίο beta firmware v9.1.2.3_394 και το πρόβλημα με το Web User Interface access (local or wan) after some time/days (time out).
Μοναδικός τρόπος να ξανασυνδεθείς (192.168.1.1) είναι το κλείσιμο και το άνοιγμα της συσκευής από τον διακόπτη.
Το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα (όπως έχω ξαναναφέρει), είχε και το latest official firmware v1.1.2.3_345.
Σε όλα τα firmware upgrades ακολούθησε factory defaults settings (reset).

Περιμένουμε απάντηση από την Asus για πιθανή διόρδωση του προβλήματος...

----------


## babis3g

Πηγαινε στο control panel > internet option>advanced tab>τσεκαρε τα TSL 1.0, 1.1, 1.2, SSL 2.0 και ξετικαρε το SSL3.0 η τσεκαρε το (αναλογα το τελεαυταιο ... βοηθαει?
https://www.digicert.com/images/ie-d...-ssl-3.0-3.png

Aν το κανει σε παραπανω συσκευες, στο modem, admnistration > system > δοκιμασε authentication method HTTP μονο ή καποιο αλλο συνδιασμο

ΕDIT
Μηπως ειναι απο χασιμο πακετων γραμμης??? το κοιταξες (snr, crc errors)γιατι εχει αποδειχτει ειδικα στα Asus σε καποιες περιπτωσεις δεν ριχνει την γραμμη σαν τα αλλα, απλα μαζευει λαθη μεχρι να νεκρωσει η γραμμη

----------


## LocoDiceGR

Εκανε κατι περιεργα και σε εμενα χτες στην wind...ειχε πεσει η γραμμη στα 4, απο τα 10/11 που ειχα παντα.  :ROFL: 

Πηρα τηλεφωνο σημερα, δηλωσαν βλαβη ,μου ειπαν οτι η γραμμη μου μπορει να φτασει 16, μετα απο μερικες ωρες ανεβηκε στα 13!! 

Για πρωτη φορα εχω 13+ down και ακριβως 1 up.  :Respekt:

----------


## 468

Θα δοκιμάσω τις ρυθμίσεις για τα πιστοποιητικά, αν και δεν υπάρχει λάθος πιστοποιητικών όταν προσπαθείς να συνδεθείς απο τους broswers. Επίσης ούτε η εφαρμογή της ASUS για Android μπορεί να δει και να συνδεθεί στο Ν14 όταν αυτό φάει φλασιά...
Επίσης έχουν γίνει όλοι οι πιθανοί συνδυασμοί σε LAN side HTTP & HTTPS.

Κανένα πρόβλημα με packet loss.

- - - Updated - - -




> Εκανε κατι περιεργα και σε εμενα χτες στην wind...ειχε πεσει η γραμμη στα 4, απο τα 10/11 που ειχα παντα. 
> 
> Πηρα τηλεφωνο σημερα, δηλωσαν βλαβη ,μου ειπαν οτι η γραμμη μου μπορει να φτασει 16, μετα απο μερικες ωρες ανεβηκε στα 13!! 
> 
> Για πρωτη φορα εχω 13+ down και ακριβως 1 up.


Το ίδιο θέμα έχω και εγώ με το DSLAM της WIND. Τουλάχιστον μια φορά την ημέρα κλειδώνει η γραμμή στα μισά (στα μισά το down & το up από τα 1024 στα 800 περίπου). Με restart δεν αλλάζει κάτι, όπως και με την χρήση άλλου modem (WIND ZTE). 
Επανέρχεται μόνο του μετά από κάποιες ώρα/ώρες.
Τους εξήγησα για πιθανό πρόβλημα με την πόρτα ή με το firmware του DSLAM αλλά που να το καταλάβουνε... Πιθανό bug στο firmware...
Επίσης επανέρχεται (ξεκολλάει) στα λογικά του, όταν θα πάρουν μέτρηση της πόρτας του DSLAM από τo support της WIND.

----------


## 468

ASUS forget us. They leave us with not accessible N14U...

----------


## babis3g

> ASUS forget us. They leave us with not accessible N14U...


??? what do you mean?

----------


## akkis

Μετά από πολλά ραντεβού τεχνικών Wind / OTE και ύστερα από δοκιμή άλλου router, θα μου στείλουν νέο ASUS router μιας που ενώ max rate δίνει 9+ MBps, πραγματικό έδινε 6,5+ ενώ με ένα παλαιότερο ZTE έχω 11.2+ οπότε απλώς αναμένω νέο router.

----------


## babis3g

> Μετά από πολλά ραντεβού τεχνικών Wind / OTE και ύστερα από δοκιμή άλλου router, θα μου στείλουν νέο ASUS router μιας που ενώ max rate δίνει 9+ MBps, πραγματικό έδινε 6,5+ ενώ με ένα παλαιότερο ZTE έχω 11.2+ οπότε απλώς αναμένω νέο router.


Δεν εχεις αλλο modem να δοκιμασεις ? 

Επισης στο Asus στο dsl settings εχει μια ρυθμιση με το ονμα Dynamci Line Adjustment ... αν βρει κακη γραμμη, μπορει να κανει αποσυνδεση μονο του, να ριξει το snr (αρα πιο χαμηλη ταχυτητα) για σταθεροτητα
ΑΝ ειναι ενεργο, κλεισε το (DLA disable) το stability adjustment βαλε το στο default, επανακινηση ... και δες αν συνχρονιζει το ιδιο χαμηλα
Aν το dla ειναι ηδη κλειστο τοτε αν εχεις δοκιμασε αλλο modem εστω και παλιο

----------


## 468

> ??? what do you mean?


You know, the issue with Web Interface (192.168.1.1) access problem...
I'm still waiting for new firmware to fix this...

----------


## akkis

> Δεν εχεις αλλο modem να δοκιμασεις ? 
> 
> Επισης στο Asus στο dsl settings εχει μια ρυθμιση με το ονμα Dynamci Line Adjustment ... αν βρει κακη γραμμη, μπορει να κανει αποσυνδεση μονο του, να ριξει το snr (αρα πιο χαμηλη ταχυτητα) για σταθεροτητα
> ΑΝ ειναι ενεργο, κλεισε το (DLA disable) το stability adjustment βαλε το στο default, επανακινηση ... και δες αν συνχρονιζει το ιδιο χαμηλα
> Aν το dla ειναι ηδη κλειστο τοτε αν εχεις δοκιμασε αλλο modem εστω και παλιο


Είδε τις ρυθμίσεις του ASUS και ο τεχνικός της Wind, αλλά βάλαμε ένα ZTE επάνω στη γραμμή (αυτό έχω ακόμη) και συγχρόνισε στα 11+ MBps που σημαίνει πως κάτι παίζει με το ASUS. Επίσης, όταν του ανέφερα πως έχω και το τελευταίο επίσημο firmware από το site της ASUS μου πρότεινε το νέο που θα παραλάβα να μην το πειράξω για να δούμε πως θα πάει από ταχύτητα με το firmware της Wind.

----------


## Takis_Kal

Μάλλον το μπρικαρα . Έκανα update το firmware μέσα από από το interface tou router επανεκκίνηση όλα καλά. Λέω ας κάνω factory reset που λένε ότι είναι καλό . Τελειώνει επανεκκίνηση και δεν συγχρονίζει με τίποτα η γραμμή , το φωτακι της adsl σβηστό . Δοκίμασα τα πάντα . Reset ,flasara to palio από Firefox , καθαρό φλασαρισμα μέσα απο το utility tis Asus . Μπαίνω στο περιβάλλον του ρούτερ αλλά δεν συγχρονίζει . Επειδή έβλεπα ότι είμαι σε broadcom συνδεδεμένος κανένα ρούτερ που να συνεργάζεται καλά;  Έχω isdn δυστυχώς

----------


## babis3g

> You know, the issue with Web Interface (192.168.1.1) access problem...
> I'm still waiting for new firmware to fix this...


About 2-3 weeks ago, they said an other firmware is getting ready for most models ... not sure if they include this issue ... i hope they do ... no info yet & offices are close till about wednsday

- - - Updated - - -




> Είδε τις ρυθμίσεις του ASUS και ο τεχνικός της Wind, αλλά βάλαμε ένα ZTE επάνω στη γραμμή (αυτό έχω ακόμη) και συγχρόνισε στα 11+ MBps που σημαίνει πως κάτι παίζει με το ASUS. Επίσης, όταν του ανέφερα πως έχω και το τελευταίο επίσημο firmware από το site της ASUS μου πρότεινε το νέο που θα παραλάβα να μην το πειράξω για να δούμε πως θα πάει από ταχύτητα με το firmware της Wind.


Ηταν πειραγμενο το dla? νομιζω φαινεται αν διπλα δεν γραφει disable, αλλα + / - 2, 3 κλπ
Στειλε feedback να το αναφερεις και εσυ, γιατι βλεπω οτι και αλλος φιλος εχει προβλημα με συνδεση / ταχυτητα

- - - Updated - - -




> Μάλλον το μπρικαρα . Έκανα update το firmware μέσα από από το interface tou router επανεκκίνηση όλα καλά. Λέω ας κάνω factory reset που λένε ότι είναι καλό . Τελειώνει επανεκκίνηση και δεν συγχρονίζει με τίποτα η γραμμή , το φωτακι της adsl σβηστό . Δοκίμασα τα πάντα . Reset ,flasara to palio από Firefox , καθαρό φλασαρισμα μέσα απο το utility tis Asus . Μπαίνω στο περιβάλλον του ρούτερ αλλά δεν συγχρονίζει . Επειδή έβλεπα ότι είμαι σε broadcom συνδεδεμένος κανένα ρούτερ που να συνεργάζεται καλά;  Έχω isdn δυστυχώς


Αν ειχε μπρικαρει δεν θα σε αφηνε ουτε να ανοιξει ... μαλλον υποψιαζομαι το λογισμικο σε dsl drivers η pppd ... περνα παλι το παλιο (κανονικα απο το menu) αλλα μπορει να θελει reset παλι μετα, για να περασουν καλα τα παλια driver. Θα ελεγα να στειλεις feedback γιατι βλεπω εισαστε 2 με προβλημα συνδεσεως / ταχυτητας

----------


## akkis

> About 2-3 weeks ago, they said an other firmware is getting ready for most models ... not sure if they include this issue ... i hope they do ... no info yet & offices are close till about wednsday
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ηταν πειραγμενο το dla? νομιζω φαινεται αν διπλα δεν γραφει disable, αλλα + / - 2, 3 κλπ
> Στειλε feedback να το αναφερεις και εσυ, γιατι βλεπω οτι και αλλος φιλος εχει προβλημα με συνδεση / ταχυτητα
> 
> ...


Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση! Ήμουν με τα default settings και έπιανε τέτοιες ταχύτητες... Αλλά περιμένω το νέο σήμερα / αύριο οπότε θα δοκιμάσω κατευθείαν εκείνο, μιας που δεν έχω και πολύ χρόνο ελεύθερο για δοκιμές  :Wink:  Και χρειάζομαι το internet για δουλειά.

----------


## babis3g

> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση! Ήμουν με τα default settings και έπιανε τέτοιες ταχύτητες... Αλλά περιμένω το νέο σήμερα / αύριο οπότε θα δοκιμάσω κατευθείαν εκείνο, μιας που δεν έχω και πολύ χρόνο ελεύθερο για δοκιμές  Και χρειάζομαι το internet για δουλειά.


ευχαριστω, ενημερωσε τι θα κανει το αλλο

----------


## Takis_Kal

Ρεσετ πως κανω ? Οπως ειναι ανοικτο πιζω για 5 sec ?
Για broadocom καλο ρουτερ εστω και ακριβο ?

----------


## babis3g

> Ρεσετ πως κανω ? Οπως ειναι ανοικτο πιζω για 5 sec ?
> Για broadocom καλο ρουτερ εστω και ακριβο ?


για reset πατας το κουμπακι πισω (νομιζω) για 4-6 δευτερα οπως ειναι ανοιχτο και μετα περιμενεις να αναψουν ολα τα led

Για broadcom το πιο φτηνο (γυρω στα 30) και με αλλαγη snr (μεσω telnet) το tp link 8960, εχουμε μεγαλο θεμα εδω και μετα περιπου την 3η σελιδα λεμε πως αλλαζει το snr tweak καθως και αλλα πολλα κοπλα

Για αλλο φτηνο broadcom με αλλαγη snr το netgear 2200
Και χωρις snr, το tp link 8970 v3 (με τις 3 κεραιες), 9970, 9977, vr 400

----------


## nik187

> Μάλλον το μπρικαρα . Έκανα update το firmware μέσα από από το interface tou router επανεκκίνηση όλα καλά. Λέω ας κάνω factory reset που λένε ότι είναι καλό . Τελειώνει επανεκκίνηση και δεν συγχρονίζει με τίποτα η γραμμή , το φωτακι της adsl σβηστό . Δοκίμασα τα πάντα . Reset ,flasara to palio από Firefox , καθαρό φλασαρισμα μέσα απο το utility tis Asus . Μπαίνω στο περιβάλλον του ρούτερ αλλά δεν συγχρονίζει . Επειδή έβλεπα ότι είμαι σε broadcom συνδεδεμένος κανένα ρούτερ που να συνεργάζεται καλά;  Έχω isdn δυστυχώς





> About 2-3 weeks ago, they said an other firmware is getting ready for most models ... not sure if they include this issue ... i hope they do ... no info yet & offices are close till about wednsday
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ηταν πειραγμενο το dla? νομιζω φαινεται αν διπλα δεν γραφει disable, αλλα + / - 2, 3 κλπ
> Στειλε feedback να το αναφερεις και εσυ, γιατι βλεπω οτι και αλλος φιλος εχει προβλημα με συνδεση / ταχυτητα
> 
> ...


Μετά το reset που το έκανες χάνονται όλα. 
Φαντάζομαι το username και το password που έχεις πάρει από τον πάροχο που είσαι τα περνάς έτσι;
Γιατί αυτό υποψιάζομαι ότι δεν κάνεις.

----------


## babis3g

Αν ηταν το password θα συνχρονιζε, αλλα δεν θα εδινε μονο ip .. .εδω λεει οτι δεν συνχρονιζει καν ... ας δοκιμασει χειροκινητα στο dsl settings, annex A, adsl2+, dla disable, esnp enable

----------


## akkis

> Δεν εχεις αλλο modem να δοκιμασεις ? 
> 
> Επισης στο Asus στο dsl settings εχει μια ρυθμιση με το ονμα Dynamci Line Adjustment ... αν βρει κακη γραμμη, μπορει να κανει αποσυνδεση μονο του, να ριξει το snr (αρα πιο χαμηλη ταχυτητα) για σταθεροτητα
> ΑΝ ειναι ενεργο, κλεισε το (DLA disable) το stability adjustment βαλε το στο default, επανακινηση ... και δες αν συνχρονιζει το ιδιο χαμηλα
> Aν το dla ειναι ηδη κλειστο τοτε αν εχεις δοκιμασε αλλο modem εστω και παλιο


Είσαι μάγος or what? Βρήκα λίγο χρόνο και έβαλα πάνω το ASUS στη γραμμή μου. Λοιπόν, με ενεργοποιημένο το DLA συγχρόνιζε στα 6.7. Το απενεργοποίησα και έβαλα 6db (γιατί δεν έχει default) στο Stability Adjustment και ...βουαλά! Πιάνω 13MBps. Καλά, το τζιμάνι της Wind δεν ήξερε να το τεστάρει αυτό; Βέβαια, έχω ήδη CRC = 3 σε λιγότερο από λεπτό, αλλά θα το αφήσω το βράδυ να τσεκάρω... Και λογικά αύριο παραλαμβάνω άλλο ASUS. Τι να πω...

----------


## babis3g

εκανα λαθος εγω γιατι κανω κατι μερεμετια εδω σπιτι με μαστορους αυτο το καιρο, ξατρεχαματα, και το μυαλο ειναι αλλου  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ... δεν εχει default, εχει disable
Βαλε το στο disable για αρχη να δεις πως παει ετσι στο κανονικο, και μετα χαμηλωνεις snr, αν δεν σου κανει θεμα
Oσο πιο χαμηλα το snr, τοσο πιο αστατη γραμμη, αργο internet, buffering ακομα και αποσυνδεσεις ... υποψιαζομαι αν με το DLA enable, να σου χαμηλωσε ταχυτητα μαλλον μπορει να εχει θεμα η γραμμη και αυτοματα μονο του βρηκε θεμα και συνχρονισε ετσι πιο χαμηλα (αυτη ειναι η δουλεια του DLA) οποτε ξεκινα με το stability disable, και βλεπεις πως θα παει

Οχι οι τεχνικοι μαλλον δεν υποψιαστηκαν οτι το modem εχει αυτη τη δυνατοτητα, ειναι απο τα λιγα που εχουν τετοιο κολπο, αν βρει αυξημενο θορυβο να ριχνει αυτοματα την ταχυτητα για σταθεροτητα

- - - Updated - - -

Επισης βαλε το στο disable τωρα που σου κοιτανε την γραμμη μην γινει και μπερδεμα με τα profile ... και φυσικα κουβεντα για χαμηλωμα snr απο εσενα στους τεχνικους, γιατι δεν τους αρεσει (και εχουν δικιο, πειραζει και τις γειτονικες γραμμες) πειραγμα snr για κερδος ταχυτητας

----------


## Takis_Kal

Το δικό μου με έχει τρελάνει .Το βγάζω και βάζω το παλιό Thomson που έχω και δουλεύει κανονικά. Σπίτι έχω ΟΤΕ isdn ., Το παίρνω στο φροντιστήριο και δουλεύει κανονικά , μάλιστα φυσάει στις 19000 πιο καλά από το zte της forthnet Γυρίζω σπίτι δεν συγχρονίζει με τίποτα . Θέλει κάποιες ειδικές ρυθμίσεις για ΟΤΕ; Ξέρει κάποιος τις πολύ βασικές που πρέπει να κάνω; Γιατί δουλεύει στην δουλειά; Και όχι στο σπίτι Ίσως φταίει που είναι,isdn ? Έβαλα το παλιό firmware που δούλευε κανονικά αλλά τίποτα

----------


## Brainmorf

> Το δικό μου με έχει τρελάνει .Το βγάζω και βάζω το παλιό Thomson που έχω και δουλεύει κανονικά. Σπίτι έχω ΟΤΕ isdn ., Το παίρνω στο φροντιστήριο και δουλεύει κανονικά , μάλιστα φυσάει στις 19000 πιο καλά από το zte της forthnet Γυρίζω σπίτι δεν συγχρονίζει με τίποτα . Θέλει κάποιες ειδικές ρυθμίσεις για ΟΤΕ; Ξέρει κάποιος τις πολύ βασικές που πρέπει να κάνω; Γιατί δουλεύει στην δουλειά; Και όχι στο σπίτι Ίσως φταίει που είναι,isdn ? Έβαλα το παλιό firmware που δούλευε κανονικά αλλά τίποτα


Με το συγκέκριμένο είχα καλύτερη ταχύτητα με WIND αλλά υπήρχαν ένα κάρο αποσυνδέσεις , όταν έβαλα ΟΤΕ ( Broadcom ) άλλαξα κάποιες ρυθμίσεις από το DSL setting :
DLA - Off , Stability Adjustment - Disabled , ENSP - Stable 
Τώρα πάει μέχρι 7,5 αλλά η γραμμή είναι σταθερότατη και για πάνω από 2 χιλιόμετρα απόσταση από το αστικό κέντρο είναι καλά πιστεύω.
Στο φροντιστήριο έχεις ISDN; Μήπως δεν βάζεις τα σωστά username και password; Επίσης πες και την έκδοση του firmware.

----------


## babis3g

> Το δικό μου με έχει τρελάνει .Το βγάζω και βάζω το παλιό Thomson που έχω και δουλεύει κανονικά. Σπίτι έχω ΟΤΕ isdn ., Το παίρνω στο φροντιστήριο και δουλεύει κανονικά , μάλιστα φυσάει στις 19000 πιο καλά από το zte της forthnet Γυρίζω σπίτι δεν συγχρονίζει με τίποτα . Θέλει κάποιες ειδικές ρυθμίσεις για ΟΤΕ; Ξέρει κάποιος τις πολύ βασικές που πρέπει να κάνω; Γιατί δουλεύει στην δουλειά; Και όχι στο σπίτι Ίσως φταίει που είναι,isdn ? Έβαλα το παλιό firmware που δούλευε κανονικά αλλά τίποτα


Bγαλε τα τυχον φιλτρα και συνδεσε το απ 'ευθειας στη πριζα χωρις τηλεφωνο να δεις αν γινει κατι
Επισης για πειραμα
δοκιμασε χειροκινητα  ...
g.dmt (dsl settings) ή adsl2 (οχι +)
Βαλε annex Β ή B/J
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...dn#post5710221
Δοκιμασε και αυτο το κοπλο
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...95#post5710295

- - - Updated - - -




> Με το συγκέκριμένο είχα καλύτερη ταχύτητα με WIND αλλά υπήρχαν ένα κάρο αποσυνδέσεις , όταν έβαλα ΟΤΕ ( Broadcom ) άλλαξα κάποιες ρυθμίσεις από το DSL setting :
> DLA - Off , Stability Adjustment - Disabled , ENSP - Stable 
> Τώρα πάει μέχρι 7,5 αλλά η γραμμή είναι σταθερότατη και για πάνω από 2 χιλιόμετρα απόσταση από το αστικό κέντρο είναι καλά πιστεύω.
> Στο φροντιστήριο έχεις ISDN; Μήπως δεν βάζεις τα σωστά username και password; Επίσης πες και την έκδοση του firmware.


Ναι και εγω με οτε χανω 1-2 mbps (αναλογα το reboot πρωι / βραδυ) σε broadcom dslam οτε, αλλα ειναι πολυ πιο σταθερο ακομα και με υποτιθεται συμβατο broadcom modem

----------


## akkis

> εκανα λαθος εγω γιατι κανω κατι μερεμετια εδω σπιτι με μαστορους αυτο το καιρο, ξατρεχαματα, και το μυαλο ειναι αλλου  ... δεν εχει default, εχει disable
> Βαλε το στο disable για αρχη να δεις πως παει ετσι στο κανονικο, και μετα χαμηλωνεις snr, αν δεν σου κανει θεμα
> Oσο πιο χαμηλα το snr, τοσο πιο αστατη γραμμη, αργο internet, buffering ακομα και αποσυνδεσεις ... υποψιαζομαι αν με το DLA enable, να σου χαμηλωσε ταχυτητα μαλλον μπορει να εχει θεμα η γραμμη και αυτοματα μονο του βρηκε θεμα και συνχρονισε ετσι πιο χαμηλα (αυτη ειναι η δουλεια του DLA) οποτε ξεκινα με το stability disable, και βλεπεις πως θα παει
> 
> Οχι οι τεχνικοι μαλλον δεν υποψιαστηκαν οτι το modem εχει αυτη τη δυνατοτητα, ειναι απο τα λιγα που εχουν τετοιο κολπο, αν βρει αυξημενο θορυβο να ριχνει αυτοματα την ταχυτητα για σταθεροτητα
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Επισης βαλε το στο disable τωρα που σου κοιτανε την γραμμη μην γινει και μπερδεμα με τα profile ... και φυσικα κουβεντα για χαμηλωμα snr απο εσενα στους τεχνικους, γιατι δεν τους αρεσει (και εχουν δικιο, πειραζει και τις γειτονικες γραμμες) πειραγμα snr για κερδος ταχυτητας


Καλημέρα! Λοιπόν, με disabled το Stability Adjustment βλέπω Data rate: 10902 και MAX Rate: 12812, ενώ πριν με Stability Adjustment 6db είχα Data Rate: 13010 και MAX Rate: 14998. Ο τεχνικός που ήρθε τελευταίος (από τη Wind) μου πε πως το ΚΑΦΑΟ είναι τελείως χάλια και παρόλο που η περιοχή πιάνει κατά μ.ο. 14-16 θα ήταν ιδανικό να έπιανα κοντά στα 12. Οπότε και το "έκλεισε" το θέμα, γιατί όπως μου είπε, ο ΟΤΕ δεν πρόκειται να κάνει κάτι καλύτερο στο συγκεκριμένο ΚΑΦΑΟ. Επομένως, αφού είδε στο ASUS admin πως συγχρόνιζα στα 6.5 (με όλα τα settings στο default) τότε το έδωσε σαν βλάβη στον εξοπλισμό, άρα και περιμένω αντικατάσταση router. Με τα "πειράγματα" όμως βλέπω πως μπορώ να πιάσω μέχρι και 13, οπότε και το νέο router να έρθει, πάλι τις ίδιες ρυθμίσεις θα βάλω.

ΥΓ από χθες το βράδυ δεν είχα αποσυνδέσεις και 1300+ CRC. Είναι καλό ή όχι αυτό το νούμερο σε 12ωρο;

----------


## babis3g

Πολλα ειναι για 12 ωρες, αλλα αν δεν κανει αργο internet , buffering κλπ, το αφηνεις ετσι

Αν σου κανει θεμα εγω λεω 2 επιλογες

Στο administration > system βαζεις το reboot να κανει επανακινηση καθε πρωι, πχ στις 6 ... ωστε να βρισκει καθε μερα καινουρια συνδεση (αν δεν θελεις να χασεις ταχυτητα) γιατι θα μαζευει πολλα λαθη στο τελος της μερας

 κλεινεις το DLA & αρχιζεις να χαμηλωνεις εσυ το snr κατα μια - μια μοναδα μεχρι να βρει σταθερη γραμμη (να μην σου εχει προβλημα το internet) πχ Data Rate: 12000, 11000, 10000, 9000, το αφηνεις οπου δεν εχει προβλημα και δεν το ξανα πειραζεις

----------


## akkis

> Πολλα ειναι για 12 ωρες, αλλα αν δεν κανει αργο internet , buffering κλπ, το αφηνεις ετσι
> 
> Αν σου κανει θεμα εγω λεω 2 επιλογες
> 
> Στο administration > system βαζεις το reboot να κανει επανακινηση καθε πρωι, πχ στις 6 ... ωστε να βρισκει καθε μερα καινουρια συνδεση (αν δεν θελεις να χασεις ταχυτητα) γιατι θα μαζευει πολλα λαθη στο τελος της μερας
> 
>  κλεινεις το DLA & αρχιζεις να χαμηλωνεις εσυ το snr κατα μια - μια μοναδα μεχρι να βρει σταθερη γραμμη (να μην σου εχει προβλημα το internet) πχ Data Rate: 12000, 11000, 10000, 9000, το αφηνεις οπου δεν εχει προβλημα και δεν το ξανα πειραζεις


Σε ευχαριστώ! Μόλις παρέλαβα το νέο router και του κάνω f/w update.

μμμ... έκανα καταλάθος κάποια βλακεία και θα ήθελα βοήθεια:
Κατά τη διάρκεια του f/w update έκλεισα κατά λάθος το tab στον Chrome. Μετά από λίγα λεπτά το router άνοιξε κανονικά και έχω internet μια χαρά, αλλά δεν μπορώ να μπω στο 192.168.1.254 (που είναι το gateway) και το default της Wind, αλλά ούτε στο 192.168.1.1. Καμιά πρόταση; πάω για factory reset με τον συνδετήρα;

----------


## babis3g

> Καλησπέρα.
> 
> Νέο feedback σήμερα και για το τελευταίο beta firmware v9.1.2.3_394 και το πρόβλημα με το Web User Interface access (local or wan) after some time/days (time out).
> Μοναδικός τρόπος να ξανασυνδεθείς (192.168.1.1) είναι το κλείσιμο και το άνοιγμα της συσκευής από τον διακόπτη.
> Το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα (όπως έχω ξαναναφέρει), είχε και το latest official firmware v1.1.2.3_345.
> Σε όλα τα firmware upgrades ακολούθησε factory defaults settings (reset).
> 
> Περιμένουμε απάντηση από την Asus για πιθανή διόρδωση του προβλήματος...


Δεν βρηκαν προβλημα στη μερια τους με το τελαυταιο επισημο που εγινε δοκιμη για 5 μερες

Καθαρiσε τον browser, και ρωτανε
Μηπως πριν απο το log in προβλημα με remote access & ddns αν ανοιξες καποιο αλλο προγραμμ ή ρυθμιση
Θα ξερεις οτι μονο μια συσκευη μπορει να κανει log in

Δοκιμασε reset, βγαλε απο επανω ολες τις συσκευες/καλωδια και μετα πατας το κουμπακι πισω για 6-10 δευτερολεπτα και οι ρυθμισεις ξανα απο την αρχη, μην βαλεις back up file απο προηγουμενο λογισμικο

----------


## LocoDiceGR

Εβαλες κανεις το τελευταιο Beta?

----------


## kaban22

Παρέλαβα χτες από WIND το ρουτερ όλα καλά,με τίποτα δεν μπορώ να περάσω το τελευταίο firmware,ότι και να διάβασα δεν τα κατάφερα βγάζει firmware invalid τι κάνω λάθος .Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να τα καταφέρω.

----------


## babis3g

Μαλλον περνας την beta?
Aν ναι τοτε δοκιμασε πρωτα την official
https://www.asus.com/gr/Networking/D...Desk_Download/
reset
μετα την τελευταια που εχει θεματα ασφαλειας
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...28#post6271528
και ξανα reset απο το κουμπακι πισω

----------


## kaban22

Ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση. Δυστυχώς τζίφος πάλι   firmware invalid βγάζει και στα δυο.Να προσπαθήσω από   Restore/Save/Upload Setting και οχι απο Firmware Upgrade.

----------


## babis3g

κανε πρωτα ενα reset απο το κουμπακι πισω και βγαλε ολα τα usb κλπ, ασε μονο το καλωδιο που θασυνδεθει με το modem, δοκιμασε ενα παλιο official λογισμικο πχ περσινο η προ-περσινο (και μετα περνας το τελευταιο) μονο απο το firmware update θα σε αφησει να αναβαθμησεις
Aν παλι θεμα να το αναφερω, αν ξερουν κατι μπας και βοηθησει

----------


## kaban22

Ευχαριστώ επιτελούς .... επιτυχία .

----------


## LocoDiceGR

> Ευχαριστώ επιτελούς .... επιτυχία .


Και εμενα τα ιδια μου εκανε στην αρχη...μην αγχωνεσαι..μετα απο 10 προσπαθειες το περασα και εγω.

----------


## Brainmorf

Βγήκε καινούργιο stable firmware για το συγκεκριμένο ( έκδοση 1.1.2.3_438 ).

----------


## LocoDiceGR

> Βγήκε καινούργιο stable firmware για το συγκεκριμένο ( έκδοση 1.1.2.3_438 ).


Την δοκιμασες?

----------


## babis3g

ειναι ιδιο με το 9.1.2.3_438 ... απλα το ονομα αλλαζει σε 1.1.2.3_438 για να ξεχωριζει σαν επισημο, οσοι περασατε το λογισμικο σαν beta δεν θελει ξανα περασμα

----------


## Brainmorf

> ειναι ιδιο με το 9.1.2.3_438 ... απλα το ονομα αλλαζει σε 1.1.2.3_438 για να ξεχωριζει σαν επισημο, οσοι περασατε το λογισμικο σαν beta δεν θελει ξανα περασμα


Μάλιστα... οπότε είναι beta; Δεν έχω τσεκάρει την επιλογή να ελέγχει η συσκευή για beta versions αλλά μόνο για stable. Γενικά σπάνια να είχα ποτέ κάποιο θέμα με το συγκεκριμένο modem και πιστεύω ότι είναι από τα καλύτερα vfm ( κόστος 35 ευρώ ) προϊόντα που έχω αγοράσει ποτέ. Εννοείτε ότι η εγκατάσταση έγινε κανονικά μέσα από το interface και μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω κάνει κανένα reset , όλα κομπλέ με τις ρυθμίσεις και την σταθερότητα της γραμμής. Ελπίζω να παίζει με κανένα adaptor VoIP αλλιώς καινούργιο Asus πάλι.

----------


## babis3g

Ηταν beta και εγινε επισημο, απλα στο επισημο αλλαξαν το 9 σε 1, το ιδιο λογισμικο ειναι και στα 2
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...20#post6172220
Και εγω πιστευω μεχρι 35 ευρω ειναι καλη αγορα  :Smile:  οχι στα 40-50 που το εχουν μερικα μαγαζια

----------


## B_Dark

Καλημέρα,

Απείραχτο με την 1.1.2.3_438 έχω αυτά



έχω απόσταση από τον ΟΤΕ στην πλ. βικτωριας 1.1-1.3χλμ. Τι πρέπει να πειράξω ή πρέπει να κάνω κάποια παράπονα γιατί βλέπω σφάλματα;

----------


## babis3g

Πραγματι βλεπω πολλα λαθη για μολις 20 λεπτα, και μαλιστα σε interleaved profile, ισως επειδη υπηρχε κακος καιρος?
Eπισης βλεπω σου εχουν χαμηλη ταχυτητα (ισως για σταθεροτητα?)

Απο το modem βαζεις το esnp στο stable (dsl settings)
και 2 φιλτρα σε σειρα (απο την μερια του τηλεφωνου)
Aν σου κανει προβλημα (αργο internet, buffering κλπ) απο το stability adjustment, απο disable το βαζεις σε -2, αλλα εχε υποψην θα χασεις αλλο λιγο ταχυτητα για σταθροτητα

Οποτε μαλλον η καλυτερη λυση ειναι πρωτα απο ολα να κοιταξεις την εσωτερικη σου εγκατασταση
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...BC%CE%B7%CF%82
ωστε να εισαι οκ απο την μερια σου, και αν παλι προβλημα τηλεφωνο στον παροχο, αλλιως το αναβαζεις εσυ snr απο το modem (-2, -3 κλπ)

----------


## LocoDiceGR

Εκανα και εγω σημερα το update μεσα απο το interface -> check for updates -> upgrade firmware.

Ολα καλα...δεν εκανα reset...μονο το εκλεισα και το ξανα ανοιξα.

----------


## babis3g

αν δεν σου κανει προβλημα σε καποια ρυθμιση που χρησιμοποιεις, δεν θελει reset, απλα λεω οτι καλο ειναι να γινεται για καλη λειτουργικοτητα γιατι μερικοι αννφερουν προβληματα ή αν εχει πολλες αλλαγες σε ρυθμισεις

----------


## LocoDiceGR

δεν πειραζω τιποτα σε ρυθμισεις, ολα στοκ/default ειναι

----------


## babis3g

εννοω παραμετροποιηση πχ vpn, lan και γενικα κατι να μην λειτουργει σωστα στο menu, αν δεν σου κανει κατι προβλημα, δεν θελει reset

----------


## B_Dark

> Πραγματι βλεπω πολλα λαθη για μολις 20 λεπτα, και μαλιστα σε interleaved profile, ισως επειδη υπηρχε κακος καιρος?
> Eπισης βλεπω σου εχουν χαμηλη ταχυτητα (ισως για σταθεροτητα?)
> 
> Απο το modem βαζεις το esnp στο stable (dsl settings)
> και 2 φιλτρα σε σειρα (απο την μερια του τηλεφωνου)
> Aν σου κανει προβλημα (αργο internet, buffering κλπ) απο το stability adjustment, απο disable το βαζεις σε -2, αλλα εχε υποψην θα χασεις αλλο λιγο ταχυτητα για σταθροτητα
> 
> Οποτε μαλλον η καλυτερη λυση ειναι πρωτα απο ολα να κοιταξεις την εσωτερικη σου εγκατασταση
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...BC%CE%B7%CF%82
> ωστε να εισαι οκ απο την μερια σου, και αν παλι προβλημα τηλεφωνο στον παροχο, αλλιως το αναβαζεις εσυ snr απο το modem (-2, -3 κλπ)


τι μάρκες προτείνεις για utp (+ cat5 ή cat6) για εσωτερικά της πολυκατοικίας και τι να προσέξω ώστε να μην έχω παρεμβολές και να αντέξει?

----------


## babis3g

> τι μάρκες προτείνεις για utp cat6 για εσωτερικά της πολυκατικιας?


δεν εχω ασχοληθει με εγκαταστασεις, αν δεν σου πουν εδω, καλυτερα ανοιξε καινουριο θεμα στο αναλογο section

----------


## akkis

Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα!
Υπάρχει κάτι νεότερο να δοκιμάσουμε από την v9.1.2.3_438 ;
Με τρώει ...να γίνω beta tester  :Smile:

----------


## rallye

> Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα!
> Υπάρχει κάτι νεότερο να δοκιμάσουμε από την v9.1.2.3_438 ;
> Με τρώει ...να γίνω beta tester


Υπάρχει η  v9.1.2.3_470
https://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx...age=6&count=53

----------


## akkis

Ευχαριστώ! Γιατί όμως δε μου τη βρίσκει το router από μόνο του; κάτι δε λειτουργεί καλά μου φαίνεται...
Επίσης, στο link που έδωσες, την κατέβασαν και θα την ανεβάσουν αργότερα ξανά από ότι γράφουν.

----------


## rallye

To firmware υπάρχει στο: https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...3CCB334B8058FY
O babis3g, γράφει ότι τα release notes θα ανέβουν αργότερα.

----------


## akkis

Ευχαριστώ! Σπεύδω να το εφαρμώσω  :Smile:

----------


## babis3g

Δεν μου εδωσαν ακομα τα release notes,  για σου βρει την beta πρεπει να κανεις τικ το μικρο τετραγωνακι που λεει beta, πρεπει να το εχουν βαλει και στο μοντελο σου

----------


## akkis

Ναι βρε, αυτό το ξέρω  :Smile:  αλλά δεν πειράζει, έβαλα την τελευταία από το link του φίλου παραπάνω. Προς το παρόν, όλα κομπλέ.

----------


## LocoDiceGR

Εγω ειμαι με 1.1.2.3_438...προσφατα ειχε ερθει και τεχνικος σπιτι, γιατι ειχε πεσει η ταχυτητα κατακορυφα...τελικα ειχε κολλησει το μοντεμ,του εκανε ενα hard reset,
και ολα καλα, παιζω στα 13 τωρα.

----------


## adynaton

Καλημέρα. Θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας.

Έχω το συγκεκριμένο modem/router είμαι στην Vodafone και πάντα κλειδώνει σε Annex ITU G.992.3(ADSL2)



Μπορώ με κάποιο τρόπο να το κάνω force να κλειδώνει σε ITU G.992.5(ADSL2+) ή μου έχει κλειδώσει το προφίλ η Vodafone?

----------


## babis3g

> Καλημέρα. Θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας.
> 
> Έχω το συγκεκριμένο modem/router είμαι στην Vodafone και πάντα κλειδώνει σε Annex ITU G.992.3(ADSL2)
> 
> 
> 
> Μπορώ με κάποιο τρόπο να το κάνω force να κλειδώνει σε ITU G.992.5(ADSL2+) ή μου έχει κλειδώσει το προφίλ η Vodafone?


https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...60#post6340260

----------


## adynaton

Το επέλεγα έτσι και αλλιώς αλλά δεν γινόταν τίποτα. Άρα η Vodafone με έχει ταβανιάσει στα 12Mbit/sec, και το ότι κλειδώνω στα 9.5 να μην το πω ούτε του παπά δηλαδή....

----------


## Takis_Kal

Σε VDSL δουλεύει το ρούτερ;

----------


## babis3g

οχι δεν εχει vdsl chipset, μονο adsl ... μπορεις ομως να το κανεις σκετο router αν εισαι ευχαριστημενος απο το ασυρματο και τις ρυθμισεις και να βαλεις του παροχου για την γραμμη μονο

----------


## tsirintanis

καλημερα
το ρουτερ αν δεν κανω λαθος το δινει η wind στα 20ευρω?πρεπει να εισαι συνδρομητης της για να το παρεις?
θελω ενα ρουτερ για να αντικαταστησω το Speedport Entry 2i επιδει δεν εχει δυνατο wifi,το wifi του asus ειναι πιο δυνατο απο το Speedport Entry 2i?

----------


## akkis

Το router το δίνει στα 40 η Wind αλλά φαντάζομαι μόνο σε συνδρομητές. Μπορείς να καλέσεις όμως και να μάθεις στα σίγουρα.

----------


## nik187

Δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι συνδρομητης για να το πάρεις.
Εγώ από  κατάστημα wind το είχα πάρει και είμαι vodafone.
Για την τιμή μόνο δεν ξέρω.

----------


## Vasilis 07

Δεν του έχω περάσει κανένα update από τον 5/16. Το τελευταίο 1.1.2.3_438 να το περάσω ή θα έχω θέματα όπως παρουσίαζαν προηγούμενα ?

----------


## babis3g

To τελευταιο ειναι το _470 αλλα δεν εχω το changelog για να σου πω τι αλλαξαν

----------


## babis3g

Για τα προβληματα που αναφερονται σε αυτο το topic, δοθηκε μια *beta DSL-N14U_9.1.2.3_Macros*.trx  στο post #6, και σκεφτηκα οτι ισως καποιος φιλος αν θελει να δοκιμασει

http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...80402142158341

----------


## akkis

> Για τα προβληματα που αναφερονται σε αυτο το topic, δοθηκε μια *beta DSL-N14U_9.1.2.3_Macros*.trx  στο post #6, και σκεφτηκα οτι ισως καποιος φιλος αν θελει να δοκιμασει
> 
> http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...80402142158341


Respect! Καλό μήνα και καλή Μεγαλοβδομάδα! Χρόνια πολλά!

----------


## Brainmorf

Φρέσκο firmware 1.1.2.3_473 , έλεγχο και download στην σελίδα του modem ή στο επίσημο site.

----------


## LocoDiceGR

> Φρέσκο firmware 1.1.2.3_473 , έλεγχο και download στην σελίδα του modem ή στο επίσημο site.


Το περασες τελικα?

Εγω σκεφτομαι να το περασω απο την σελιδα του modem και μετα ενα reset και GG.

----------


## babis3g

εγω παντα το περναω απο τα links, οχι μεσω του modem, το ιδιο ειναι, αλλα με βολευει καλυτερα να ξεσυνδεσω ολα τα καλωδια, τυχον usb κλπ πριν την αναβαθμηση (μονο το καλωδιο του pc)

----------


## LocoDiceGR

Εγω το περασα μεσα απο την σελιδα του μοντεμ τελικα, και μετα εκανα ενα reset + restart και ολα κομπλε.

Πολυ βολικο αυτο, και μπραβο στην ASUS που υποστηριζει τοσο πολυ με firmware updates, πραγματικα δεν περιμενα οτι θα παρω μοντεμ
και θα βγαινουν τοσο συχνα updates....η creative εχει να βγαλει driver για την καρτα ηχου εδω και κατι χρονια για παραδειγμα.  :Respekt:

----------


## Brainmorf

> Το περασες τελικα?
> 
> Εγω σκεφτομαι να το περασω απο την σελιδα του modem και μετα ενα reset και GG.


Κατευθείαν από την σελίδα , θα έλεγα ότι βελτιώθηκε η ταχύτητα απόκρισης των ιστοσελίδων και των συσκευών όταν είναι ταυτόχρονα στο δίκτυο ( με WiFi ).

----------


## CptBill

> Κατευθείαν από την σελίδα , θα έλεγα ότι βελτιώθηκε η ταχύτητα απόκρισης των ιστοσελίδων και των συσκευών όταν είναι ταυτόχρονα στο δίκτυο ( με WiFi ).


2 ερωτησεις
γνωριζουμε εαν το δινει ακομα η wind σκετο στα 35 ευρω?
και
μπορει να μπει σε bridge mode? να αναλαμβανει μονο dsl sync και οχι routing?

----------


## babis3g

για το 2ο δες εδω και κλεινεις εσυ οτι δεν χρειαζεσαι (dhcp, wifi κλπ)
https://www.asus.com/au/support/FAQ/1015722/

----------


## CptBill

> για το 2ο δες εδω και κλεινεις εσυ οτι δεν χρειαζεσαι (dhcp, wifi κλπ)
> https://www.asus.com/au/support/FAQ/1015722/


τελεια, σε ευχαριστω. Με υπερκαλυπτει. Αγαπαμε ασους

----------


## 71makis

Εγώ ειχα εκμεταλλευτεί έναν φίλο που μου ειχε δανείσει ένα Netgear dgn2200v3 και το ειχα κρατησει λίγο παραπάνω καιρό..  :Whistle:  Το NetGear κουμπωνε κάπου στα 11Mbps , λίγο πάνω λίγο κάτω.
Επρεπε να το επιστερέψω κάποια στιγμή και ζήτησα απο την Wind και μου εστειλε δωρεάν ένα ZTE που κουμπωνε μετά βίας στα 8Mbit. 
¨Ετσι πήρα το Asus που κλείδωσε στα 11Mbit καμπάνα, μαζί με λίγες ρυθμίσεις στο snr στα 14, 0 errors. 
Σήμερα με την βροχή χάλια  :Razz:  μπήκα σπίτι,  είχα ξεχασμένο τον firefox στο Interface του, βλέπω κλείδωμα στα 17,6 Mbps !!! Σταμάτησε η βροχή, πάλι στα 14mbps  :Sorry:  Χωρίς αποσύνδεση πάντα
Αστειεύομαι, αν και περίεργο, δεν τρελαίνομαι και  να πιάσω 19Mbos, αλλα είναι ακόμα πιο περίεργο μια και τουλάχιστον απο τη πλευρά μου δεν έχω ενεργοποιημένο το rate adaption ή κάτι παρόμοιο που θα δικαιολογουσε την μεταβολή χωρίς παρέμβαση, .

Βασικά αυτο που θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω είναι αν κάνοντας update με επίσημο firmware, mου ρίξει καμια κιτρινη κάρτα η Wind ή οτιδήποτε σχετικό με αυτή. 
Δεν ειναι το θέμα μου να κερδίσω ή να χασω μισό Mbit με το upgrade, απλά η ασφάλεια . 
Θα ήταν καλά να υπήρχε και το fw της wind, παρεμπιπτόντως είναι πάνω στο 1.0.97 λέει  :Shocked:

----------


## babis3g

Δεν νομιζω να κοιταξουν το λογισμικο οταν το επιστρεψεις πισω, εξαλου αν σου πουν κατι πες οτι ηταν για βασικα θεματα ασφαλειας οπως το wifi wpa2 hack, log in hack κλπ και εβαλες το generic

----------


## 71makis

Κατέβασα την τελευταία έκδοση και μου εβγαλε Invalid firmware. 
Δοκίμασα με κάποιο beta DSL-N14U_v9.1.2.3_438-gd768f38 , το ίδιο
Εκανα reset και ξανα τα ίδια
Εψαξα παντου δεν βρήκα λύση, την βρήκα εδω που πρότεινες @babis3g το generic. To πήρε σαν το τσάι του και μετά πήρε και το πιο πρόσφατο. Ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Με μια ματιά στα ίδια συγχρονίζει, παω να παίξω τώρα  :Very Happy:

----------


## akkis

Καλημέρα σας! Βρε παιδιά, πως είναι δυνατόν να αλλάζει μόνο του την IP το router κάθε τόσο, αλλά χωρίς να έχω αποσύνδεση; Συνήθως δεν το παίρνω χαμπάρι, αλλά κάποιες φορές βλέπω που με πετάει offline το Skype, κλπ και μέσα σε λίγα δευτερόλεπτα έχω συνδεθεί ξανά στο internet, αλλά ενώ η IP έχει αλλάξει, στο DLS log είμαι συνεχόμενα 6 μέρες συνδεδεμένος. Καλά, μπορεί να είναι και τελείως βλακεία η ερώτησή μου, όμως μου κάνει εντύπωση. Αυτό συμβαίνει 2-3 φορές το 24ωρο και με Stability Adjustment απενεργοποιημένο. Η ταχύτητα είναι πάντα 11.800 και επειδή είμαι καλυμένος, δεν το έχω ψάξει παραπάνω.

----------


## babis3g

χανει την ip, ισως το dslam, ισως υπαρχει χασιμο πακετων ... στο wan > internet connection > edit & υπαρχει μια ρυθμιση κατω χαμηλα το internet detection (τελευταια λογισμικα) > βαλε το στο disable ... αν δεν κανει δουλεια δοκιμασε το το 0 πανω / 4 κατω
Επισης αυτο θελει pppoe llc για καλυτερο αποτελεσμα, οχι pppoa (wan connection type / encapsulation mode)

----------


## akkis

> χανει την ip, ισως το dslam, ισως υπαρχει χασιμο πακετων ... στο wan > internet connection > edit & υπαρχει μια ρυθμιση κατω χαμηλα το internet detection (τελευταια λογισμικα) > βαλε το στο disable ... αν δεν κανει δουλεια δοκιμασε το το 0 πανω / 4 κατω
> Επισης αυτο θελει pppoe llc για καλυτερο αποτελεσμα, οχι pppoa (wan connection type / encapsulation mode)


Ευχαριστώ για το tip. Τώρα το έκανα disable και θα παρακολουθήσω πως πάει.

----------


## 71makis

Τελευταία "κολλούσε" κατα την χρήση, δεν το ειχα ψάξει, απλά κοιταξα να βελτιώσω τα crc errors. Σήμερα έκανα το troubleshooting των windows και μου είπε πως δεν βλέπει τον DNS server. 
Από την αρχή ειχα βάλει τον  dns της cloudflare που ούτως ή άλλως ήταν και ο ποιο γρήγορος απο εδώ,  αλλα όπως είπα μόνο τελευταία είχα το πρόβλημα. 
Τώρα μόλις το άφησα να παίρνει απο την wind αν και τώρα που το σκέφτομαι θα το αλλάξω πάλι σε κάτι άλλο, αφου πρώτα καταλήξω σε κάποιο συμπέρασμα.
Υπάρχει κάποιο feedback για... αποσυνδέσεις  :Question:  με τον cloudflare ή κάτι γενικότερο ; Πχ στο παλιό modem με χρήση των dns της google δεν ειχα κανένα πρόβλημα, οπότε δεν ξέρω αν φταίει κάτι με το μοντεμ ή με τον συγκεκριμένο dns

----------


## babis3g

τρεξε το dnsbench που θα δειξει αν εχουν θεμα οι dns
https://www.grc.com/dns/benchmark.htm
αν ειναι θεμα με το modem μαλλον θα εκανε θεμα και σε αλλους dns

----------


## 71makis

Μπάμπη ρίξε μια ματια σε παρακαλώ αν μπορείς στα logs απο εχτές μέχρι σήμερα
Ξαφνικά εκει που χουζουρευα, έκανε επανασύνδεση, δεν με έχει συνηθίσει η σύνδεση μου σε κάτι τέτοιο
Χτες στις 9 περίπου άλλαξα τον DNS, σημερα αποσυνδέσεις..  


Errors δεν έχω , καλά τα στατιστικά

----------


## babis3g

Θα προσπαθησω να τσεκαρω μαζι τους, με μια γρηγορη ματια ενω τα στατιστικα που εβαλες τωρα φαινονται καλα, δειχνει εχει γινει αποσυνδεση γραμμης, ισως με τον καιρο να μαζευει λαθη

2018-06-05 14:07:21 kernel: Link State: DSL link down.
2018-06-05 14:07:21 kernel: Link State: PVC_0 PPPoE down.
2018-06-05 14:07:25 WAN(0) Connection: Wan link down.

----------


## 71makis

Επίσης οι ρυθμίσεις που έχω ειναι αυτες

----------


## babis3g

ισως επειδη πειραξες το stability να κανει την αποσυνδεση? που ειδα στις 5/6 το μεσημερι... δοκιμασε το στο disable
Επισης το esnp βαλε το στο stable

----------


## 71makis

να μαζευει 50 λάθη στην ημέρα max, εκτος απροόπτου , μπορεί να είχε και κάποιο θέμα η wind σήμερα και να έγινε κέντα ; 
Θα το παρακολουθώ κι εγώ

- - - Updated - - -




> ισως επειδη πειραξες το stability να κανει την αποσυνδεση? που ειδα στις 5/6 το μεσημερι... δοκιμασε το στο disable
> Επισης το esnp βαλε το στο stable


Ναι , όντως το σκεφτηκα για το esnp, θα το κανω κι αυτο που λες Σε ευχαριστώ πολυ
Τo σταμπιλιτι πάντα στα 8db το ειχα 
Νομίζω το SRA (Seamless Rate Adaptation) είχα πειράξει χτες
(εντωμεταξύ χτες τα πειραξα αυτά, αλλα και που το λες στα logs δε τα βρισκω, αλλα τα μάτια του λαγου.. Lol)

----------


## babis3g

ξανα βαλε τις ρυθμισεις οπως τις ειχες αλλα ενργοποιησε και το esnp, μπορει να ετυχε και η wind αν δεν ειχες πριν θεμα, παρακολουθα να δουμε αν συνεχιστουν οι διακοπες

----------


## LocoDiceGR

Known devices affected by VPNFilter (list continues to grow)

ASUS DEVICES:

RT-AC66U (new)
RT-N10 (new)
RT-N10E (new)
RT-N10U (new)
RT-N56U (new)
RT-N66U (new)

ευτυχώς το δικο μας δεν ειναι *ακομα* στην λιστα...πιστευω η asus θα βγαλει firmware update για ολα τα μοντελα της καποια στιγμη για αυτο το θεματακι..

----------


## babis3g

απο την ομαδα των modems (δεν μιλαω με την ομαδα των routers)
Παρακολουθουν την κατασταση, και οτι αλλαγες χρειαστουν τα modems, θα γινουν, ευχαριστω

----------


## No_spoon

@babis3g απο οτι ειδα εκλεισαν το vip forum που ανεβαζες τις νεες beta 
θα τις παιρνουμε απο καπου αλλου η πως;

----------


## babis3g

Ναι το ειχε ιδιοτης που συνεργαζονταν με την Asus ... και ειχα κοντα 4000 posts  :Sad:  αλλα δεν ειναι μονο αυτο, τοσα προβλημα και λυσεις γραμμενα εκει

Απο εδω
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...B5%CE%BB%CE%B1
και εδω
http://whatsyourrouter.com/mybb/forumdisplay.php?fid=6
το παιδι που εχει το εκει forum, μιλει και αυτος με την Asus

----------


## No_spoon

οκ θα σε παρακολουθω στο adsl.gr ,ευχαριστουμε για ολη την δουλεια που κανεις

----------


## LocoDiceGR

Το συγκεκριμενο κανει για VDSL? Γιατι περιμενω για αλλαγη συνδεσεις σε 50αρα.

----------


## babis3g

Mονο αν το κανεις σκετο router μεσω dual wan που βαζεις το modem παροχου για τη γραμμη και το Ν14 για τις ρυθμισεις και το ασυρματο αν εισαι ευχαριστημενος, αλλα θα εχεις 2 συσκευες ... συστυχως δεν θα παιξει vdsl απ ' ευθειας με το modem στη πριζα γιατι ειναι μονο adsl

----------


## 71makis

Ενα update στο πρόβλημά μου.
Με επαναφορά ρυθμίσεων 


η σύνδεση κράτησε 3 ημέρες. 
Το θέμα με τον DNS που ειχα της cloudflare μου το έβγαλαν τα windows 2-3 φορές πριν τους αλλάξω και το ρυθμίσω να παίρνει  αυτόματα της wind. Τώρα απλά δεν συνδέεται πουθενά στους browsers και γενικότερα και τα windows δεν έδειχναν κάποιο θαυμαστικό όπως πριν. Το dnsbench  το ειχα δοκιμάσει στους νέους cloudflare Και μου τους εβγαζε τους καλύτερους σε κάθε άποψη. 
Εν τω μεταξύ παρακολουθουσα τα στατιστικά, τα errors ηταν στο 0 και την 3η ημέρα. 
Μέχρι που άνοιξα το xbox, κάποια στιγμή, μετά απο μισή ώρα παιχνιδιού τα errors ανέβηκαν στα 20.000 και τελικά κόλλησε. Ειχα και έχω απενεργοποιημένο το PPP echo.
Αν ανοίξω τo xbox και  κανω έλεγχο της συνδεσης, όπως κάθε φορα που το προσπαθώ δηλαδή απο την αρχή  που το πήρε μέχρι σήμερα, θα μου βγάλει τα τέλεια στατιστικά. 
Αλλα είναι πολύ πιθανό κάποιο παιχνίδι να έχει προβλημα, είτε στο fortnite θα το κανει βασικά, είτε στο minecraft. Δεν βλέπω δηλαδη γιατί στις 3 ημέρες κάτι να παθαίνει η γραμμή μου ξαφνικά. Ειναι και ο Μέρφυ στη μέση, οτι ξεχνάω να τσεκάρω πότε ακριβώς αποσυνδέεται και τι καναμε σε κάποια απο τις συσκευές και άλλα.
Μέχρι να το λύσω το θέμα και δω τι συμβαίνει με τα χαζουλια που έχει φορτώσει ο μικρός στο Minecraft στο ταμπλετ του πχ πυ έχει τον ίδιο λογαριασμο παιχνιδιου -δεν ξέρω και πολλά απο το παιχνίδι αυτο, κι εμένα ο μικρός με μαθαίνει-, απενεργοποίησα το UPnP. Δεν ξέρω ακόμα τι αντίκτυπο θα έχει στο xbox και στην όλη συνδεσιμότητα του αυτο, αλλα απ ότι υποψιάζομαι σε αυτά τα παιχνίιδα δημιουργείται το πρόβλημα.

Οι ρυθμίσεις είναι οκ; ΣΚέφτομαι να ενεργοποιήσω ξανα και το PPP echo, για να μην μένει κρεμασμένο, αλλα ίσως με μεγαλύτερo Interval

----------


## babis3g

με ote θελει κλειστο σιγουρα το ppp echo ... με αλλον παροχο δοκιμασε 0 /4 ή οπως λες δοκιμασε κατι αλλο
Μαλλον καπου εχεις χασιμο πακετων και οταν ανοιγεις το xbox φαινεται το προβλημα ... κοιτα τα φιλτρα μεσα τις χαλκινες επαφες και τις πριζες τις μικρες χαλκινες επαφες να μην εχουν πρασινιλα, επισης βαλε 2 φιλτρα σε σειρα (απο την μερια του τηλεφωνου
Κλεινεις το stability (disable) & ενεργοποιεις το espn)

----------


## 71makis

Ευχαριστώ πολυ, θα τα δω όλα ένα-ένα
ΕΝεργοποίησα και το espn και έκανε επανασύνδεση, αλλιώς θα έβγαζα φωτό, 2 μέρες με 0 errors, ξαφνικά κάποια στιγμή θα φορτώσει 20.000 errors
Εχω τσεκάρει και τα στατιστικά ενώ χτυπάει το τηλέφωνο και δεν φαίνεται να εχει πρόβλημα

Εντωμεταξύ κάτι που ειδα στα logs σε κάθε επανασύνδεση, μου βγάζει το παρακάτω:
2018-06-12 19:47:56 dnsmasq[2885]: using nameserver 62.169.194.47#53
2018-06-12 19:47:56 dnsmasq[2885]: ignoring nameserver 127.0.0.1 - local interface
2018-06-12 19:47:56 dnsmasq[2885]: bad address at /etc/hosts line 2
2018-06-12 19:47:56 dnsmasq[2885]: read /etc/hosts - 5 addresses
Το έιχα δει και πριν , αλλα δεν το θεώρησα σοβαρό, αφου το αντιπαρέρχεται. Υπάρχει τρόπος με τελνετ ίσως να το ελέγξω; Τον ρουτερ τον έκανα ρισετ πριν μία εβδομάδα περίπου, αμέσως αφου έβαλα εδώ το ρώτο μήνυμα  με το πρόβλημα και ξεκινήσαμε τον διάλογο. 
Απο την άλλη λες να πατήσω ένα feedback απο την σχετική σελίδα και να μη σε κουράζω;  :Redface:  Θα περιμένω κανα χρόνο να μου απαντήσουν ε;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## babis3g

Θα τσεκαρω μαζι τους για το log και θα σου πω ... εν τω μεταξυ δοκιμασε τους default isp (dns auto)

 edit
στειλε feedback και στο comment box γραψε referred by babis3g και θα τους ενημερωσω

----------


## 71makis

Στους default είναι πλέον , ενώ στην αρχή δουλεψαν κανονικά για 2 εβδομάδες,  από μια φάση και μετά με πέταγε κάθε 10-12 ώρες, πολύ εύκολα,  με αυτό που έλεγα οτι τα windows έδειχναν error οτι δε μπορύν να συνδεθούν στον dns. Όλες οι συσκευές είχαν πρόβλημα βέβαια εκείνη τη στιγμή. Πλέον έκανα reset, άλλαξα dns, οι ρυθμίσεις είναι ίδιες με παλιά μετά και τα σημερινά, μένει το πρόβλημα στο Log σχετικά και βλέπουμε για κρεμάσματα
Ευχαριστώ Μπάμπη για τον χρόνο σου

----------


## babis3g

κανε τα αλλα που ειπα και κοιτα το φιλτρο (βαλε αλλα 2 σε σειρα καινουρια) και την πριζα  ... και μετα στειλε feedback, τους ενημερωσα οποτε πρεπει να σου απαντησουν αμεσως αν βαλεις το babis3g ... μαλλον οταν το xbox ειναι σε λειτουργεια, εχει χασιμο πακετων και ή κανει αποσυνδεση η γραμμη, ή χανει την ip ... αν τα φιλτρα και η πριζα ειναι οκ μαλλον καλο ειναι να μιλησεις και με τον παροχο ... αν και απο οτι καταλαβα ηδη σε εχει σε κλειδωμενο profile που μπορει να σημαινει κατι δεν παει καλα με την γραμμη

----------


## 71makis

τα crc ειναι καθαρά θέμα του καλωδίου δηλαδή έτσι;
Προσπάθησα να κατεβάσω αρχεια στο pc, έφτασα την μέγιστη σχεδον ταχύτητα και δεν κατάφερα να το κολλήσω ή να παρω errors.
Μαζι με τα άλλα που πρότεινες, το stability το κατέβασα ένα db όμως, δεν το έχω απενεργοποιήσει ακόμα

----------


## babis3g

σιγουρα το Ν14 δεν ειναι το πιο συμβατο, αλλα πιστευω οτι καπου εχει θεμα το καλωδιο, ισως αν ειχεις πιο συμαβτο modem να μαζευε λαθη και να μην εκανε αποσυνδεση, αλλα απο την αλλη ισως ειναι καλυτερα που δειχνει το προβλημα ... δηλαδη και το asus δεν νομιζω να ειναι τοσο λαθος .... πχ βαλε το stability σε μειον (αν θυμαμαι καλα) για πιο σταθεροτητα (χασιμο ταχυτητας) ... αλλα θελει να δεις και την γραμμη σου

Για τους dns δοκιμασε και της google 8.8.8.8

----------


## 71makis

Με το stability απενεργοποιημένο θα έχω σύνδεση στα 10Mbps, τα snr τα ίδια. Η αλήθεια είναι οτι δεν το έχω κρατήσει έτσι παρα μόνο όση ώρα χρειάστηκε για να παίξω την πρώτη φορά που το άνοιξα
Με το stability στα 9db είχα κάποια errors και έτσι αποφάσισα να το κρατήσω στα 8 που έδειχνε 0. Για μία ολόκληρη εβδομάδα δεν ειχα κανενα θέμα, εκει ειναι ένα μπέρδεμα. 
Αλλα για να δουμε τώρα και με τα 7db, μπηκαμε xbox, παίξαμε Minecraft στους απίθανους Servers του μικρου, κατεβάσαμε τέρμα τα γκάζια επίσης, να δουμε τώρα το βραδακι.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## babis3g

για αστο disable για δοκιμη μονο, μπορει να χασεις λιγο ταχυτητα, αλλα αν δεν εχει θεμα, τοτε κατι στη γραμμη

Οπως λεω και σε αλλα topic (και ισχυει σε ολα τα modem) oχι ολες οι γραμμες ειναι σταθερες με το πειραγμα του snr

----------


## babis3g

> Με το stability απενεργοποιημένο θα έχω σύνδεση στα 10Mbps, τα snr τα ίδια. Η αλήθεια είναι οτι δεν το έχω κρατήσει έτσι παρα μόνο όση ώρα χρειάστηκε για να παίξω την πρώτη φορά που το άνοιξα
> Με το stability στα 9db είχα κάποια errors και έτσι αποφάσισα να το κρατήσω στα 8 που έδειχνε 0. Για μία ολόκληρη εβδομάδα δεν ειχα κανενα θέμα, εκει ειναι ένα μπέρδεμα. 
> Αλλα για να δουμε τώρα και με τα 7db, μπηκαμε xbox, παίξαμε Minecraft στους απίθανους Servers του μικρου, κατεβάσαμε τέρμα τα γκάζια επίσης, να δουμε τώρα το βραδακι.


εδωσα το μεγαλο log που εβαλες πριν μερες

η απαντηση ειναι η εξης

για το lan
τσεκαρε το καλωδιο και ντην lan θυρα στο pc & modem, μπορει καπου να μην παταει καλα ή να εχει θεμα οι επαφες στο καλωδιο ... δοκιμασε αλλη θυρα

Για του dns δοκιμαζεις μερικους στατικους (τα ειπαμε , αλλα λεω οτι απαντησαν)

επισης και αυτοι βλεπουν αποσυνδεσεις (δοκιμαζεις ολα τα πιο πανω και αν τιποτα τηλεφωνημα στον παροχο)

εχεις στειελει feedback στην Asus?

----------


## LocoDiceGR

Μου ηρθε καινουριο επισημο firmware...πλεον προτεινει και reset μετα απο update, μεχρι στιγμης ολα καλα.

Edit: Ειχα και κατι θεματα με την ταχυτητα τις τελευταιες μερες οποτε ελπιζω να ειναι πιο σταθερα τα πραγματα τωρα.

Δεν περιμενα με τιποτα τοσα firmware update για ενα μοντεμ! Μπραβο στην ASUS.

----------


## 71makis

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι, περίμενα να δω πρακτικά τι γίνεται αντί να φλυαρώ, δεν μου ήρθε και ειδοποίηση στο μέιλ για την απάντηση.
Τελικά με τα 7db στο stability είναι 11 ημέρες το dsl uptime, φαινεται να διορθώθηκε. Οι πρίζες απο εμένα ειναι οκ, ειναι και καινούργιες εντελώς και τσεκαρισμένες. ΣΤο καφαο υπάρχει το πιθανότερο πρόβλημα, ειναι και το μονο στη γειτονιά που δεν έγινε upgrade με οπτικές αν και ειναι και απο τα λίγα  που ειναι σε κεντρκο δρόμο, ειχαμε τα σχετικά τραβήγματα με την wind και τον ΟΤΕ Αυτά τα στατιστικά είναι δυο τετράγωνα μακριά απο το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ.
Θα δω και το update τώρα  :Very Happy:

----------


## babis3g

απο οτι καταλαβα μερες με πιθανη δυνατη βροχη ισως να κανει στην γραμμη ασταθεια ... ισως κατι προσωρινο κανει θορυβο απο την μερια του παροχου (καλωδιο σε καποιο σημειο μη καλη επαφη) καφαο, dslam ... ή κατι που εμφανιζεται μια στο τοσο ... δηλαδη μπορει να το ξανα κανει αργοτερα για λιγο

----------


## oraios

Καλησπέρα πέδες και από εμένα! είμαι νέο μέλος στο forum αν και το γνωρίζω πολλά χρόνια.. anyways...
Θέλω λοιπόν και εγώ με την σειρά μου να πω για τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζω και αν μπορείτε και θέλετε μου προτείνεται λύσεις.

Έχω μετακομίσει εδώ και 2 χρόνια στην Αθήνα από Θεσσαλονίκη λόγω δουλειάς και μένω πλέων μόνιμα στην Καλλιθέα.. Είμαι στον πάροχο της NOVA παλιάς Forthnet και η γραμμή μου είναι ADSL2+ 24άρα, με πραγματικά 18Mbps και με τις ρυθμίσεις του παρόχου φτάνω αισίως τα 12Mbps.
Το modem/router του παρόχου είναι μια κινεζιά *ZTE H108N* αλλά επειδή μου έριχνε και άλλο την ταχύτητα πείρα άμεσα ένα *ASUS DSL-N14U B1* που έπιασα άριστα τα 12Mbps και μου ήταν αρκετό μέχρι την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα που άρχισα να αντιμετωπίζω σοβαρά προβλήματα.. παρεμπιπτόντως δεν χρησιμοποιώ σταθερό ούτε φίλτρο ούτε splitter.

*ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ 1:* κατακόρυφη πτώση της ταχύτητας μέχρι και 4Mbps και συχνές αποσυνδέσεις έως και 150 τη μέρα!(όπως μου ειπε ενας τεχνικoς της NOVA) Το modem/router μου το αναβάθμιζα τακτικά και έχει το τελευταίο Firmware update από την ASUS. Κάλεσα άμεσα την NOVA και τους εξήγησα τι αντιμετωπίζω. Τους κάλεσα περίπου 6 φορές και η απάντηση ήταν ίδια από όλους δεν βλέπουν πρόβλημα στη γραμμή αλλά το πρόβλημά μου λύνεται όταν αποσυνδέω το modem/router από την τηλ. πρίζα και έτσι κατέληξαν και μου το έβγαλαν ελαττωματικό και μου πρότειναν να χρησιμοποιήσω το δικό τους που αυτό έχω τόσο καιρό.( μετά από 2 εβδομάδες δλδ.). Οι ρυθμίσεις στο modem/router ήταν πάντα η εργοστασιακές, γιατί δεν έχω αρκετό χρόνο να ασχοληθώ και είμαι και ψιλοάσχετος.

*ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ 2:* Το κύριο πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι βρίσκομαι στον 3 όροφο πολυκατοικίας του 70' και η κεντρική τηλ. πρίζα του διαμερίσματος είναι δίπλα στο ασανσέρ με αποτέλεσμα όταν κάποιος το καλεί να δημιουργούνται ηλεκτρομαγνητικές παρεμβολές από το μη μονωμένο μοτέρ στην τηλ. γραμμή μου και να χάνω για κάποια δευτερόλεπτα το internet με το ASUS modem/router και στα 10 λεπτά με το κινέζικο. και αυτό συμβαίνει τακτικά λόγο κίνησης κόσμου από και προς στον όροφο. Ο τεχνικός του ασανσέρ μου τα μάσαγε αρχικά και εν τέλη μου ξεκαθάρισε ότι δεν αναλαμβάνει τέτοια επισκευή. Τα διπλανά διαμερίσματα δεν έχουν κανένα θέμα όπως έμαθα. μάλλον εγώ είμαι ο γκαντέμης της υπόθεσης!  :Razz: 

*Έτσι υπάρχουν 2 τινά: Πρώτον* να αλλάξω όπως και δίποτε και να βάλω εξωτερική γραμμή μακριά από το ασανσέρ με SFTP cat6 ή cat5 καλώδιο από το διαμέρισμα μέχρι τον κατανεμητή (ο οποίος παρεμπιπτόντως δεν έχει ραγκλετες απλά τα καλώδια του ΟΤΕ βιδώνονται πάνω σε έναν μεταλλικό αγωγό σαν να είναι κλέμες ένα πράμα και από εκεί πάνε στα διαμερίσματα). Και εδώ θέλω την βοήθειά σας για τα βήματα που πρέπει να κάνω τα εργαλεία που θα χρειαστώ για τις συνδέσεις και ποια καλώδια πάνε που!
*Και δεύτερον* όποιος γνωρίζει το μενού και τις ρυθμίσεις στο ASUS modem/router μήπως και αλλάξει κάτι και απαλλαγώ από τις τόσο συχνές αποσυνδέσεις και τα πολλά CRC errors ξέχασα να αναφέρω ή να μου προτείνεται κάποια νέα modem/router συσκευή να αγοράσω έως τα 150 Ευρώ.

Σας παραθέτω και κάποιες φωτο από τα 2 modem/router μου :
*ΖΤΕ:*




*ASUS:*





Κάθε βοήθεια σας θα είναι πολύτιμη !
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## babis3g

προβλημα 1
Οταν εβαλες το δικο τους ολα καλα?

Προβλημα 2
να το αναφερεις στον παροχο οτι εχεις θεμα με 2-3 modems και οτι το προβλημα ειναι χωρις φιλτρο και τηλεφωνο ... νομιζω μεχρι την πρωτη πριζα μεσα σπιτι πρεπει να βρει λυση, ισως να κοιτανε μεχρι τον κατενεμητη μονο (πριν το ασανσερ) αλλιως τοτε μαλλον θα περασεις απο αλλου καινουρια καλωδια (δεν παιρνω ρισκο να προτεινω κατι γιατι δεν θυμαι με τις εγκαταστσεις) ή πας σε ηλετρολογο που υποτιθετε ξερει τι θα κανει και δεν θα εχεις προβλημα πλεον αφου υποτιθεται θα κανει μετρησεις και να σιγουρευτει οτι δεν θα ξανα γινει θεμα

στο asus και dsl settings (δεν δειχνεις φωτο) ενεργοποιησε (αν και απο οτι καταλαβα ειναι ενεργο και ενεργησε απο μονο του) το Dynamic Line adjustment και βαλε το Stability Adjustment στο + 3 με 5 ... ετσι θα ανεβασει to snr για πιο σταθεροτητα (αν δεν σε εχουν κλειδωσει απο τον παροχο ηδη για πιο καλη σταθεροτητα)

επισης ενεργοποιησε το esnp adsl, SRA, bit swap, g,vector, g,inp (ας εχεις adsl) αν σε βοηθησουν

----------


## oraios

*ASUS dsl settings:*

¨Εκανα αυτα που μου είπες αλλα καμία διαφορά.

Όταν έβαλα, και τώρα αναγκαστικά αυτό χρησιμοποιώ, το δικό τους είχα internet με CRC πάρα πολλά χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις αλλά όταν κάποιος καλέι το ασανσερ πέφτει σταματάει το internet και ανάβει κόκκινο φωτάκι και για να επανέλθει πρέπει είτε να το κάνω restart  από τον διακόπτι του είτε να βγάλω και να ξαναβάλω το τηλ.καλώδιο από το φυσάκι του.Από την άλλη με το δικό μου δεν είχα τέτοιο θέμα καθώς μέσα σε λίγα δευτερόλεπτα (όσα για να ανέβει ήνα κατέβει το ασανσερ απο τον 3ο στο ισόγειο) επανέρχονταν κανονικά.. Εγώ θα αλλάξω την καλωδίωση όπως κα ναχει απλά αν έχεις υπόψιν σου τί εργαλέια θα χρειαστώ για την έυρεση στην ρεγκλετα τα καλώδια του διαμερίσματός μου, για τις συνδέσεις και  τον τελικό έλεγχό τους, και ποια καλώδια του SFTP θα ενώσω στον κατανεμητή μου αν πούμε ότι βλέπω τα καλωδια του ΟΤΕ και του διαμερίσματός μου στην ρεγκλέτα και πως και ποια στην τελική πριζα?
Δεν έχω βρει ακόμα την αιτία του προβληματος και καμία ουσιαστική βοήθεια απο τον παροχο..

----------


## babis3g

Sorry παλι δεν καταλαβα ... αν δεν εχεις αποσυνδεσεις με το modem παροχου ή με το δικο σου, τοτε βαλε αυτο επανω για την γραμμη (ισως πιο συμβαστο) και βαλε το asus σαν router only (2 συσκευες)
Aν εχεις και με αυτο προβλημα, τοτε με 2 modems σιγουρα τηλεφωνημα στον παροχο

Με το asus και το stability στο -5 και σνρ 12.9-13  και εχεις ακομα αποσυνδεσεις, τοτε δυσκολα να σου κατσει αυτο το modem

Για τα καλωδια δεν ξερω μη σε παρω στο λαιμο μου, καλυτερα ανοιξε καινουριο topic να το δουν οι ειδικοι

----------


## nik187

Καλημέρα.
Έπεσε στα χέρια μου ένα xiaomi router 3 και θέλω να το δοκιμάσω.
Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω το Asus N14 χωρίς ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα.
Θέλω να το συνδέσω ενσύρματα με το Asus και όλες οι συσκευές του σπιτιού μου να παίρνουν Internet από το xiaomi.
Επειδή δεν το έχω ξανακάνει θα χρειαστεί κάποια ιδιαίτερη ρύθμιση στο Asus πέρα από το να κλείσω το wifi του.
Πιστεύετε ότι θα δω κάποια διαφορά προς το καλύτερο στην διαχείριση των συσκευών που συνδέονται πάνω σε αυτό;

----------


## babis3g

Αφου το xiaomi ειναι σκετο router τοτε το Asus θα κανει την γραμμη
Δες εναν απο τους δυο τροπους που ισχυει με τις περισσοτερες αλλες συσκευες
https://www.asus.com/au/support/FAQ/1015722/
Εγω θα εκλεινα και το wifi και το dhcp στο asus, αλλα αυτο εξαρταται, αν εχουν την ιδια ip (πχ 192.168.1.1) καλο ειναι να την αλλαξεις στο asus (αφου αυτο θα κανει μονο την γραμμη και δεν θα πειραζεται πλεον συνεχεια σαν το router, αφου για γραμμη μονο μια φορα θελει σεταρισμα και τελειωσε)

Δεν εχω το xiaomi (δεν προλαβαινω αυτο το μηνα να κοιταξω) για να δω τι παραπανω ρυθμισεις εχει το xiaomi σε θεματα διαχειρισης, αλλα πιστευω να εχει καλυτερο ασυρματο απο του Ν14

----------


## nik187

> Αφου το xiaomi ειναι σκετο router τοτε το Asus θα κανει την γραμμη
> Δες εναν απο τους δυο τροπους που ισχυει με τις περισσοτερες αλλες συσκευες
> https://www.asus.com/au/support/FAQ/1015722/
> Εγω θα εκλεινα και το wifi και το dhcp στο asus, αλλα αυτο εξαρταται, αν εχουν την ιδια ip (πχ 192.168.1.1) καλο ειναι να την αλλαξεις στο asus (αφου αυτο θα κανει μονο την γραμμη και δεν θα πειραζεται πλεον συνεχεια σαν το router, αφου για γραμμη μονο μια φορα θελει σεταρισμα και τελειωσε)
> 
> Δεν εχω το xiaomi (δεν προλαβαινω αυτο το μηνα να κοιταξω) για να δω τι παραπανω ρυθμισεις εχει το xiaomi σε θεματα διαχειρισης, αλλα πιστευω να εχει καλυτερο ασυρματο απο του Ν14


Κατάλαβα.....
Θα μπλέξω τα μπ#$τια μου.
Δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ποτέ μου με τέτοια. 
Θα το προσπαθήσω πάντως να δω αν θα τα καταφέρω. 
Αυτό με την ip δεν κατάλαβα.
Εγώ τη πρέπει να κάνω;

----------


## Brainmorf

> Κατάλαβα.....
> Θα μπλέξω τα μπ#$τια μου.
> Δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ποτέ μου με τέτοια. 
> Θα το προσπαθήσω πάντως να δω αν θα τα καταφέρω. 
> Αυτό με την ip δεν κατάλαβα.
> Εγώ τη πρέπει να κάνω;


Αφού δεν έχει θέματα το DSL-N14U , άστο όπως είναι. Αν επιμένεις όμως αυτό που σου λέει ο babis3g είναι να αλλάξεις την IP του Asus ( Advanced settings - LAN - LAN IP - IP Address 192.168.1.1 ) για να μην έχει την ίδια με το Xiaomi.

----------


## nik187

> Αφού δεν έχει θέματα το DSL-N14U , άστο όπως είναι. Αν επιμένεις όμως αυτό που σου λέει ο babis3g είναι να αλλάξεις την IP του Asus ( Advanced settings - LAN - LAN IP - IP Address 192.168.1.1 ) για να μην έχει την ίδια με το Xiaomi.


Οκ. Σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας.
Θέματα δεν μπορώ να πω ότι έχω με το Ν14 ειδικά μετά το πέρασμα του τελευταίου firmware. 
Απλά σαν να το νιώθω μερικές φορές να μπουκωνει λίγο. 
Το Xiaomi νομίζω έχει καλύτερα specks από το N14 οπότε λέω μήπως μπορεί να διαχειριστεί καλύτερα και πιο άνετα τις συσκευές που συνδέονται πάνω σε αυτό είτε ενσύρματα είτε ασύρματα. 
Θα το δοκιμάσω δεν χάνω κάτι.

----------


## babis3g

απλο ειναι, κλεισε το ασυρματο να μην εχεις παραπανω ακτινοβολια και ασε το dhcp για αργοτερα οταν το μαθεις, και δοκιμασε να ενεργοποιησεις μονο το pppoe relay (wan> nat passthoutgh page)

H ip αλλαζει στο LAN > LAN IP
Για το μπουκωμα, αν εχει το μοντελο σου στο LAN > Switch tab (δεν το εχω, μπορει και να μην εχει) ... ρυθμιση hardware acceleration κλεισε το ...
και στο dsl settings > ενεργοποιησε το esnp που ειναι για τον θορυβο, και βαλε 2 φιλτρα στη γραμμη (απο την μερια του τηλεφωνου)
Ισως το μπουκωμα ειναι επειδη μπορει να μαζευει πολλα λαθη απο την γραμμη? το κοιταξες σε αυτον τον τομεα?

----------


## nik187

> απλο ειναι, κλεισε το ασυρματο να μην εχεις παραπανω ακτινοβολια και ασε το dhcp για αργοτερα οταν το μαθεις, και δοκιμασε να ενεργοποιησεις μονο το pppoe relay (wan> nat passthoutgh page)
> 
> H ip αλλαζει στο LAN > LAN IP
> Για το μπουκωμα, αν εχει το μοντελο σου στο LAN > Switch tab (δεν το εχω, μπορει και να μην εχει) ... ρυθμιση hardware acceleration κλεισε το ...
> και στο dsl settings > ενεργοποιησε το esnp που ειναι για τον θορυβο, και βαλε 2 φιλτρα στη γραμμη (απο την μερια του τηλεφωνου)
> Ισως το μπουκωμα ειναι επειδη μπορει να μαζευει πολλα λαθη απο την γραμμη? το κοιταξες σε αυτον τον τομεα?


Για τα λάθη θα πάω σπίτι και θα το κοιτάξω. Το έχω Κάθε 24ωρο να κάνει reboot. 
Για το hardware acceleration και το esnp θα το κοιτάξω. 
Για τα 2 φίλτρα τι εννοείς. 
Το τηλέφωνο ΔΕΝ είναι voip. Έχω ένα το κλασσικό φίλτρο που έχει δύο εξόδους μια για adsl και μια για το τηλέφωνο. 
Το δεύτερο φίλτρο που να το βάλω. Να το προσθέσω ανάμεσα από την έξοδο adsl απο το φιλτρο και το modem στην σειρά;

----------


## GEOZN8

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους. Νέος στην παρέα εύχομαι καλή συνεργασία. Ώρα για διάβασμα τώρα και κατέβασμα ρομ γιατί μαμά ρομ η wind έχει την ρομ 1.0.9.7 να αφήσω αυτήν η να κατεβάσω την επόμενη και μετά την τελευταία όπως διάβασα στο νήμα ποια να βάλω σαν ποιο καλή και σταθερή version τι με συμβουλεύεται ?? !! Τα ξαναλέμε !!

----------


## nik187

> απλο ειναι, κλεισε το ασυρματο να μην εχεις παραπανω ακτινοβολια και ασε το dhcp για αργοτερα οταν το μαθεις, και δοκιμασε να ενεργοποιησεις μονο το pppoe relay (wan> nat passthoutgh page)
> 
> H ip αλλαζει στο LAN > LAN IP
> Για το μπουκωμα, αν εχει το μοντελο σου στο LAN > Switch tab (δεν το εχω, μπορει και να μην εχει) ... ρυθμιση hardware acceleration κλεισε το ...
> και στο dsl settings > ενεργοποιησε το esnp που ειναι για τον θορυβο, και βαλε 2 φιλτρα στη γραμμη (απο την μερια του τηλεφωνου)
> Ισως το μπουκωμα ειναι επειδη μπορει να μαζευει πολλα λαθη απο την γραμμη? το κοιταξες σε αυτον τον τομεα?


Αυτα ειναι τα λαθη που εχει μαζεψει η γραμμη

----------


## babis3g

> Για τα λάθη θα πάω σπίτι και θα το κοιτάξω. Το έχω Κάθε 24ωρο να κάνει reboot. 
> Για το hardware acceleration και το esnp θα το κοιτάξω. 
> Για τα 2 φίλτρα τι εννοείς. 
> Το τηλέφωνο ΔΕΝ είναι voip. Έχω ένα το κλασσικό φίλτρο που έχει δύο εξόδους μια για adsl και μια για το τηλέφωνο. 
> Το δεύτερο φίλτρο που να το βάλω. Να το προσθέσω ανάμεσα από την έξοδο adsl απο το φιλτρο και το modem στην σειρά;





> Αυτα ειναι τα λαθη που εχει μαζεψει η γραμμη


το δευτερο φιλτρο το βαζεις σε σειρα απο στην θυρα απο την μερια του τηλεφωνου και στο δευτερο βαζεις το τηλεφωνο .. απο την μερια του modem (στο πρωτο φιλτρο) βαζεις κανονικα το modem

Για εμενα μαζευει καποια λαθη για 16 ωρες, ενεροποιησε το esnp (dsl settings)

Δοκιμασε και το Νat acceleration στο disable

----------


## nik187

> το δευτερο φιλτρο το βαζεις σε σειρα απο στην θυρα απο την μερια του τηλεφωνου και στο δευτερο βαζεις το τηλεφωνο .. απο την μερια του modem (στο πρωτο φιλτρο) βαζεις κανονικα το modem
> 
> Για εμενα μαζευει καποια λαθη για 16 ωρες, ενεροποιησε το esnp (dsl settings)
> 
> Δοκιμασε και το Νat acceleration στο disable


Το esnp το εχω ενεργοποιημένο εδώ και πολύ καιρό. 
Το Νat acceleration το έκανα disable και σε 17 ώρες μάζεψε CRC κοντά στα 1150 , βελτίωση πάνω από 50%.
Σ'ευχαριστώ πολυ

----------


## LocoDiceGR

Ακομα δεν εχει ανεβει η beta στους server απο οτι φαινεται..

----------


## babis3g

εχεις κανει τικ το τετραγωνακι που λεει get beta?

----------


## LocoDiceGR

> εχεις κανει τικ το τετραγωνακι που λεει get beta?


Ναι βρε, καθε μερα το τσεκαρω απο την μερα που ανεβασες την beta στο αλλο θεμα, αλλα τιποτα.

----------


## babis3g

Tσεκαρα, τελικα αυτη τη φορα δεν ανεβασαν ακομα τιποτα (στον live server)  ειπαν ισως αργοτερα να ανεβει η συγκεκριμενη beta και εκει

EDIT
Αλλα μολις με ενημερωσαν πολυ συντομα θα βγει αλλη μια beta (μαλλον αυριο, αλλιως Δευτερα που θα την δοκιμασω)

----------


## TryfGR

καλησπέρα σας

είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος με το συγκεκριμένο router αλλα κάνοντας την μετάβαση πια σε VDSL το συγκεκριμένο μου είναι άχρηστο. Θέλω το συγκεκριμένο να το χρησιμοποιώ σαν bridge στο σαλόνι και να παίρνουν εκεί οι συσκευές (tv, ενισχυτής, media player) μέσω ethernet γιατί σε κάποιες συσκευές το wifi χανεται με το έτσι θελω. Μπορώ να το κάνω αυτό;

----------


## babis3g

σαν ασυρματο extender για να κανεις πιο μεγαλη καλυψη, δες εδω που πιανει με ολα
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...78#post5768778
Ισως να μπορεις και να λειτουργησεις και το media σε οσες συσκευες θα συνδεθουν ασυρματα με το asus, δεν το δοκιμασα σαν extender & media μαζι

Αν εχει καλυτερο ασυρματο απο αυτο του παροχου 'η αν σου αρεσουν οι ρυθμισεις που ηδη εχει και δεν θελεις να το αλλαξεις ... μπορεις να το κανεις και σκετο router, δηλαδη να βαλεις το modem παροχου για την γραμμη μονο και το asus εκει στο dual wan το μετατρεπεις να παει πισω απο το modem
Mια ιδεα απο αλλο σχεδον παρομοιο μοντελο εδω
https://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/1016292/

Mε το asus σαν σκετο  router θα πρεπει να βαλεις το modem παροχου σε bridge modem ή pppoe passthrouhg

----------


## TryfGR

Από βδομάδα που θα ενεργοποιηθεί η VSDL συνδεση θα το δοκιμάσω και θα επανέλθω

----------


## LocoDiceGR

@babis3g Παντως να τους πεις οτι το Get Beta Firmware δεν βρισκει τιποτα για το συγκεκριμενο modem..

----------


## babis3g

Δεν ανεβασαν την beta στους servers, δεν μου ειπαν γιατι ... αν καποιος θελει να δοκιμασει, μονο κατεβασμα απο το link και χειροκινητα η αναβαθμηση

----------


## akkis

Καλημέρα σας! Έχω καιρό να γράψω εδώ, αλλά παρακολουθώ τα λεγόμενα. Αν και φοβάμαι πως δε μπορεί να γίνει και κάτι σημαντικό, θα ήθελα τα φώτα των ειδικών, γιατί οι τεχνικοί (στο τηλέφωνο αλλά και με επίσκεψη) της Wind δεν ξέρω αν καταλαβαίνουν (και σίγουρα δε μπορούν να λύσουν) το πρόβλημά μου. Λοιπόν, στο σπίτι εδώ και 3-4 χρόνια είχα CYTA με μέγιστη ταχύτητα τα 5.2MBps. Άλλαξα πρόσφατα σε wind και η τρομερή ταχύτητα κατρακύλησε από 1300 kbps έως 3100 kbps, ανάλογα το router που δοκιμάζω. Με το εν λόγω λοιπόν N14U, πιάνω πότε πότε 3100 kbps αλλά έχω 100άδες errors ανά λεπτό με αποτέλεσμα σε λίγες ώρες να μπουκώνει από τα errors και να κάνει restart η γραμμή. Η μόνη λύση είναι να πειράξω στα -2, -3db το Stability Adjustment για να έχω σταθερή γραμμή, αλλά η ταχύτητα πέφτει κάτω από τα 2000 kbps. Η Wind λέει πως απέχω πολύ από το ΑΚ (το ξέρω αυτό γιαυτό και με CYTA δεν τους είχα πει τπτ - παλαιότερα με ΟΤΕ στην ίδια ταχύτητα έπαιζα) και πως δεν γίνεται τπτ. Είμαι σε φάση καταγγελίας σύμβασης γιατί το 1.5ΜΒps δεν μου επιτρέπει να δω ούτε 720 Youtube video.
Παραθέτω κάποια screenshots μήπως μπορείτε να καταλάβετε κάτι παραπάνω.
ΥΓ1: ο τεχνικός που ήρθε σπίτι μου πε πως θα "ζητήσουν" από τον ΟΤΕ να αλλάξει "ένα καλώδιο" και θα δω μια μικρή διαφορά. Μετά από μέρες που κάλεσα να δω πως πάει το θέμα, στο τηλέφωνο μου είπαν πως "αυτό δε μπορεί να γίνει παρά μόνο αν είχα VDSL" και πως θα πρέπει να συμμορφωθώ με αυτήν την ταχύτητα.
ΥΓ2: το post δεν είναι τόσο σχετικό με το router αλλά έπρεπε να γράψω όλη την ιστορία για να καταλάβετε πως έχει η κατάσταση.

Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας!

----------


## babis3g

Ισως να τα ξανα εγραψα παλια...για να εισαι ενταξει απο την μερια σου και  ισως βοηθησουν και λιγο

Κοιτα τις μικρες χαλκινες επαφες στη πριζα και στο φις καλωδιου για τυχον πρασινιλα ... αν δεις εστω και λιγο υποπτο
Βαλε 2 φιλτρα απο την μερια του τηλεφωνου
Ενεργοποιησε το esnp στο stable

Για τα νομικα δεν ξερω να σου πω, αλλα ζητα αλλαγη πορτας ή αλλγη ζευγος καλωδιων (μαλλον δεν θα το κανουν)

----------


## akkis

> Ισως να τα ξανα εγραψα παλια...για να εισαι ενταξει απο την μερια σου και  ισως βοηθησουν και λιγο
> 
> Κοιτα τις μικρες χαλκινες επαφες στη πριζα και στο φις καλωδιου για τυχον πρασινιλα ... αν δεις εστω και λιγο υποπτο
> Βαλε 2 φιλτρα απο την μερια του τηλεφωνου
> Ενεργοποιησε το esnp στο stable
> 
> Για τα νομικα δεν ξερω να σου πω, αλλα ζητα αλλαγη πορτας ή αλλγη ζευγος καλωδιων (μαλλον δεν θα το κανουν)


Ευχαριστώ βρε Μπάμπη, πάντα βοηθάς! Να 'σαι καλά! Θα κοιτάξω το πριζάκι πρώτα.

----------


## akkis

> Ισως να τα ξανα εγραψα παλια...για να εισαι ενταξει απο την μερια σου και  ισως βοηθησουν και λιγο
> 
> Κοιτα τις μικρες χαλκινες επαφες στη πριζα και στο φις καλωδιου για τυχον πρασινιλα ... αν δεις εστω και λιγο υποπτο
> Βαλε 2 φιλτρα απο την μερια του τηλεφωνου
> Ενεργοποιησε το esnp στο stable


Καλημέρα! Οι επαφές στο πριζάκι φαίνονται μια χαρά. Έβαλα και 2ο φίλτρο σε συνέχεια του πρώτου στην τηλεφωνική συσκευή και ενεργοποίησα σε Stalbe το ESNP. η ταχύτητα έχει διορθωθεί κάπως και είμαι στα 4MΒps όμως παρατηρώ κάτι εδώ και μέρες: ενώ το ASUS στο Network Map μου δείχνει WAN IP 10.150.x.x, η εξωτερική μου IP από whatismyip.com είναι της μορφής 91.140.x.x Πως γίνεται αυτό; και ποιά από τις 2 είναι σωστή;

ΥΓ. Θα αιτηθώ να μου αλλάξουν πόρτα/ζύγος καλωδίων και βλέπουμε.

----------


## panoc

Για το θέμα της ip πάρε τηλέφωνο και ζήτησε να σε βγάλουν από το ΝΑΤ.

----------


## akkis

> Για το θέμα της ip πάρε τηλέφωνο και ζήτησε να σε βγάλουν από το ΝΑΤ.


Ευχαριστώ για τη συμβουλή. Θα το κάνω. Αλλά με όσους μιλάω στο τηλ από support είναι για κλάματα. Μια φορά ένας επέμενε πως τα VCI/VPI μου τα έδινε σωστά ενώ μου τα έδινε ανάποδα (τις τιμές 8 κ 35 εννοώ), μια άλλη φορά ένας άλλος ήθελε να με πείσει πως δεν έχω την ίδια ταχύτητα που μου έδινε η CYTA διότι η CYTA είχε και δικό της "μηχάνημα" (κάπου γενικά και αόριστα). Μια άλλη φορά, με προέτρεψαν να κάνω firmware upgrade από το official site της ZYXEL (για ένα τρίτο router που μου έστειλαν) και όταν το έκανα δεν έπαιρνε IP το router... Χαμός. Όταν τους είχα ρωτήσει γιατί παίρνω 10.150.xxx.xxx και έτσι το ASUS δε με αφήνει να "ανοίξω" το DDNS διότι θεωρεί πως είμαι ήδη σε VPN, μου απάντησε πως δεν καταλάβαινε τι ήθελα να κάνω. Όταν του το εξήγησα σα να το εξηγώ στην 3χρονη κόρη μου, η απάντησή του ήταν "μπορείτε να πληρώσετε για να έχετε static IP". Μεγαλεία σου λέω...

----------


## LocoDiceGR

Δεν ανεβαζουν καμια βετα πλεον για αναβαθμιση μεσω της σελιδας?

----------


## babis3g

παει καιρος, σπανια και σε μερικα μοντελα ... εδω οταν υπαρχει κατι (θα το ξερεις ηδη, αλλα για τους καινουριους)
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...46#post6477846

----------


## LocoDiceGR

Μπορω να αλλαξω DNS μεσα απο την σελιδα του modem? 

Να βαλω της cloudflare το 1.1.1.1 ? Τωρα που εγινε και αυτο με τις σελιδες, η wind μου εκοψε το 1337x & subs4free που εμπαινα.

----------


## akkis

> Μπορω να αλλαξω DNS μεσα απο την σελιδα του modem? 
> 
> Να βαλω της cloudflare το 1.1.1.1 ? Τωρα που εγινε και αυτο με τις σελιδες, η wind μου εκοψε το 1337x & subs4free που εμπαινα.


Ναι μπορείς από το LAN -> DHCP Server. Εγώ έχω βάλει ένα raspberry pi και τρέχω pihole οπότε του έχω δώσει στατική IP και στο πεδίο της σελίδας που σου ανέφερα "DNS Server 1" έβαλα του raspberry και δουλεύει. Άρα εκεί μπορείς να βάλεις την άλλη που θες. Αλλά τι έχει γίνει με σελίδες που ανέφερες;;

----------


## LocoDiceGR

> Ναι μπορείς από το LAN -> DHCP Server. Εγώ έχω βάλει ένα raspberry pi και τρέχω pihole οπότε του έχω δώσει στατική IP και στο πεδίο της σελίδας που σου ανέφερα "DNS Server 1" έβαλα του raspberry και δουλεύει. Άρα εκεί μπορείς να βάλεις την άλλη που θες. Αλλά τι έχει γίνει με σελίδες που ανέφερες;;


https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...AC%CE%B4%CE%B1

-

Εβαλα DNS Server 1 - 1.1.1.1

και μετα apply...δεν νομιζω να χρειαζεται να κανω κατι αλλο?

----------


## akkis

> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...AC%CE%B4%CE%B1
> 
> -
> 
> Εβαλα DNS Server 1 - 1.1.1.1
> 
> και μετα apply...δεν νομιζω να χρειαζεται να κανω κατι αλλο?


Όχι δε χρειάζεται. Απλώς βγάλε και ξαναβάλε το LAN καλώδιο (αν συνδέεις έτσι και όχι ασύρματα) από το laptop/tv/media player για να "δουν" το νέο DNS server. Θα σου πρότεινα και για τις ασύρματες συσκευές να κλείσεις και να ανοίξεις το WiFi τους για τον ίδιο λόγο.

- - - Updated - - -

Κάτι που παρατηρώ στην τραγική σύνδεση του σπιτιού μου με Wind φυσικά είναι πως στο DSL Logs βλέπω το εξής:
DSL Modulation: ITU G.992.5(ADSL2PLUS) και DSL Exchange(DSLAM): Infineon(Lantiq)
ενώ στο άλλο διαμέρισμα (από χθες έχω πέσει από τα 10+MBps στα 3.5) το ίδιο log γράφει:
DSL Modulation: ITU G.992.1(G.DMT) και DSL Exchange(DSLAM): Broadcom

Είναι αυτό φυσιολογικό;

----------


## babis3g

εγω το εχω αλλαξει απο το wan > internet connection > Connect to DNS Server automatically?





> Το Asuswrt έχει το δρομολογητή να λειτουργεί ως διακομιστής μεσολάβησης DNS (αυτή είναι η σύντομη έκδοση του). Το πεδίο αυτό στη σελίδα DHCP θα περιέχει συνήθως το IP του δρομολογητή σας (αυτό είναι το προεπιλεγμένο όταν είναι κενό), πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι οι πελάτες σας θα πάρουν το IP του δρομολογητή σας ως DNS και στη συνέχεια ο δρομολογητής εκτελεί όλες τις αναζητήσεις DNS χρησιμοποιώντας το DNS ISP ή εισάγεται χειροκίνητα στη σελίδα WAN. Έχοντας αυτό σημαίνει ότι ο δρομολογητής σας μπορεί εύκολα να λειτουργήσει ως διακομιστής προσωρινής αποθήκευσης για ερωτήματα DNS για ολόκληρο το LAN σας, γεγονός που μπορεί να βελτιώσει τις επιδόσεις.
> 
> Επομένως, αν θέλετε να χρησιμοποιήσετε προσαρμοσμένους διακομιστές DNS, θα πρέπει να τις εισαγάγετε στη σελίδα WAN, αφήνοντας ανέπαφη την καταχώρηση DNS στη σελίδα DHCP. "


απο το wan αλλαζεις ολο τον δρομολογιτη δικτυου (εγω συνηθως τους αλλαζω απο εκει γιατι οι ξενοι μου ειναι πιο σταθεροι και απροβληματιστοι) απο το lan μονο στις συσκευες και κρατας τους dns wan παροχου  που προφανως ειναι πιο γρηγοροι

- - - Updated - - -




> Κάτι που παρατηρώ στην τραγική σύνδεση του σπιτιού μου με Wind φυσικά είναι πως στο DSL Logs βλέπω το εξής:
> DSL Modulation: ITU G.992.5(ADSL2PLUS) και DSL Exchange(DSLAM): Infineon(Lantiq)
> ενώ στο άλλο διαμέρισμα (από χθες έχω πέσει από τα 10+MBps στα 3.5) το ίδιο log γράφει:
> DSL Modulation: ITU G.992.1(G.DMT) και DSL Exchange(DSLAM): Broadcom
> 
> Είναι αυτό φυσιολογικό;


μηπως παιρνει απο οτε και βλεπεις τοbroadcom ... ή μηπως αλλαξε ο παροχος κατι ,,, αν ειναι η ιδια γραμμη δεν φαινεται φυσιολογικο

----------


## LocoDiceGR

> εγω το εχω αλλαξει απο το wan > internet connection > Connect to DNS Server automatically?


Ναι που το αλλαζω απο εκει που λες? δεν βρισκω καποιο πεδιο να βαλω 1.1.1.1.

-

Με τον τροπο παντως που μου ειπε ο ακης δεν ειχα καποιο θεμα, και οι σελιδες που ηθελα λειτουργησαν αμεσως.

----------


## babis3g

αν δεν εχεις προβλημα ασε το ετσι ... στο wan οταν πατησεις το οχι, τοτε θα εμφανιστει το πεδιο

----------


## akkis

> μηπως παιρνει απο οτε και βλεπεις τοbroadcom ... ή μηπως αλλαξε ο παροχος κατι ,,, αν ειναι η ιδια γραμμη δεν φαινεται φυσιολογικο


Είναι σε 2 διαφορετικά διαμερίσματα. Άρα δεν ανησυχώ  :Smile:  Ευχαριστώ και πάλι!

----------


## xarisbar

καλησπερα παιδια.πρωτη φορα γραφω στο φορουμ σας κανετε σπουδαια δουλεια .λοιπον για να μην κουραζω...ημουν στην κοσμοτε και αποφαισα μετα απο καιρο να παω στην wind σταθερο ιντερνετ και wind vision.υστερα απο πολυ ψαξιμο και διαβασμα κατεληξα οτι το assus ASUS-DSL-N14U(οπου και αγορασα) ειναι πολυ καλυτερο απο το μοντεμ που μου στελνει η wind zyxel AMG1302-T11C.εχω διαβασει προηγουμενες συζητησεις για καποιες προτινομενες ρυθμισεις του assus για καλυτερο ιντερνετ πιο γρηγορο κτλ.αυτο που θελω να ρωτησω ειναι το εξης.επειδη θα συνδεσω το asus για πρωτη φορα περα απο το update που πρεπει να κανω αν δεν εχει καποια προσφατη εκδοση,στο μοντεμ θα συνδεσω με ethernet μονο την wind vision και το ps4.ooλεσσ οι υπολοιπες συσκευες θα συνδεθουν ασυρματα με wifi και ειναι και πολλες(κινητα,tablets,λαπτοπ κτλ).ΘΑ πρεπει να κανω καποια ρυθμιση στο μοντεμ ρουτερ μου ωστε να μην εχω καποιο προβλημα οταν χρειαστουν να συνδεθουν ολες οι συσκευες μαζι??ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

- - - Updated - - -

καλησπερα παιδια.πρωτη φορα γραφω στο φορουμ σας κανετε σπουδαια δουλεια .λοιπον για να μην κουραζω...ημουν στην κοσμοτε και αποφαισα μετα απο καιρο να παω στην wind σταθερο ιντερνετ και wind vision.υστερα απο πολυ ψαξιμο και διαβασμα κατεληξα οτι το assus ASUS-DSL-N14U(οπου και αγορασα) ειναι πολυ καλυτερο απο το μοντεμ που μου στελνει η wind zyxel AMG1302-T11C.εχω διαβασει προηγουμενες συζητησεις για καποιες προτινομενες ρυθμισεις του assus για καλυτερο ιντερνετ πιο γρηγορο κτλ.αυτο που θελω να ρωτησω ειναι το εξης.επειδη θα συνδεσω το asus για πρωτη φορα περα απο το update που πρεπει να κανω αν δεν εχει καποια προσφατη εκδοση,στο μοντεμ θα συνδεσω με ethernet μονο την wind vision και το ps4.ooλεσσ οι υπολοιπες συσκευες θα συνδεθουν ασυρματα με wifi και ειναι και πολλες(κινητα,tablets,λαπτοπ κτλ).ΘΑ πρεπει να κανω καποια ρυθμιση στο μοντεμ ρουτερ μου ωστε να μην εχω καποιο προβλημα οταν χρειαστουν να συνδεθουν ολες οι συσκευες μαζι??ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## Brainmorf

Αν είναι το Wireless MAC Filter ενεργοποιημένο , απλά πέρνα τις mac address των συσκευών που έχεις.

----------


## xarisbar

Προσπαθώ να κάνω αναβάθμιση στο firmware με την πιο πρόσφατη..αλλά δεν τα καταφέρνω δεν μου περνάει..κατεβάσω το αρχείο κάνω upload όλα οκ μέχρι εκεί μόλις ολοκληρωθεί κάνω reset πατώντας το κουμπάκι από πίσω για 8-10δευτερολεπτα κάνε επανεκκίνηση και όταν ξαναμπαινω να δω τίποτα!!πάλι την παλιά έκδοση δηλαδή την 1.0.9.7 ενώ θαλω να περάσω την 1.1.2.3

----------


## akkis

> Προσπαθώ να κάνω αναβάθμιση στο firmware με την πιο πρόσφατη..αλλά δεν τα καταφέρνω δεν μου περνάει..κατεβάσω το αρχείο κάνω upload όλα οκ μέχρι εκεί μόλις ολοκληρωθεί κάνω reset πατώντας το κουμπάκι από πίσω για 8-10δευτερολεπτα κάνε επανεκκίνηση και όταν ξαναμπαινω να δω τίποτα!!πάλι την παλιά έκδοση δηλαδή την 1.0.9.7 ενώ θαλω να περάσω την 1.1.2.3


Δοκίμασε 5-6 δευτερόλεπτα. Και δώσε του χρόνου μετά. Δηλαδή υπομονή...

----------


## xarisbar

Οσο υπομονη και αν εκανα..οσες προσπαθειες το αποτέλεσμα τίποτα..δεν την περναει με τιποτα τι reset τι το κουμπι wps δεν την αλλαζει!βεβαια εχω καο το cd που το ειχε μεσα το ρουτερ της wind αλλα δεν ξερω αν βοηθαει καπου.
Δυο ερωτησεις σε εσας που ξερετε κατι παραπανω απο μενα.αξιζει να μπω σε αυτή την διαδικασία και σπασιμο νευρων να το αμαβαθμισω μιας και το εχω δυο μερες μονο και μεχρι στιγμης δεν αντιμετωπιζω κάποιο προβλημα σοβαρο.σας παραθετω μια εικονα της καταστασης μου να μου πειτε μια.γνωμη ή καποια ρυθμιση να κανω αν χρειάζεται..να υπενθυμίσω οτι ειναι με την 1.0.9.7 εκδοση και ολες οι ρυθμισεις default δεν εχω πειραξει τιποτα περα απο το ονομα και κωδικο του wifi.Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Brainmorf

Ολοκληρώνει την διαδικασία δηλαδή χωρίς μήνυμα λάθους αλλά δεν περνάει το υλικολογισμικό; Με καλώδιο ethernet και πέρασμα του αρχείου .trx ή από το modem γίνεται η αναβάθμιση;

----------


## xarisbar

Η διαδικασία είναι η εξής..επαναλαμβάνω ότι είμαι πολύ αρχάριος.μπηκα στο σάιτ της άσους,έβαλα το μοντέλο μου έβγαλε την διαθέσιμη αναβάθμιση την κατέβασα, της έκανα αποσυμπίεση .τύπος αρχείου trx.συνδεω υπολογιστή και μόντεμ με εθερνετ .μπαίνω στη σελίδα ,πάω στο σημείο όπου είναι για firmware update επιλέγω το αρχείο που κατέβασα και πατάω upload.ξεκινα κανονικά να φορτώνει και κάπου στη μέση γράφει invalid firmware κάπως έτσι και κάνει μόνο του rebooting μετά μόλις ολοκληρωθεί 100% πάω κάνω reset χειροκίνητα ..όντως κάνει το reset του αλλά δεν την περνάει..παραμένει με την παλιά..σηγουρα κάτι γίνεται με το invalid firmware .

----------


## Karpathoulas

Εχεις το ASUS N14 με τις αποσπομενες κεραιες η το ASUS N14-B1 με τις μη αποσπομενες; Γιατι δεν ταιριαζουν οι αναβαθμισεις (το ξερω γιατι εχω τις αποσπομενες και ο πατερας μου εχει τις σταθερες)

----------


## xarisbar

Έχω το asus DSL N14U (N300)αυτο με τις αποσπώμενες κεραίες

----------


## babis3g

αν εχεις της wind δοκιμασε πρωτα ενα παλιο πχ περσυνο απο εδω
https://www.asus.com/gr/Networking/D...Desk_Download/

αλλιως δοκιμασε και το beta
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...14#post6489814

πρωτα βγαλε απο επανω ολα τα καλωδια και κανε reset απο το κουμπακι πισω, δοκιμασε αναβαθμηση και αν πετυχει, ξανα reset ... αν τιποτα να ρωτησω τι μπορει να γινει

----------


## xarisbar

Sos Εφτασα μεχρι την 1.1.1.2 (1/7/2016) για να παρει την αναβαθμιση..οταν την πηρε πηγα και εκανα reset και απο Τότε δεν.εχω ίντερνετ !!!αναβουν ολα τα λαμπάκια κανονικα του μοντεμ και το adsl αλλα οχι αυτο του ίντερνετ..οσα reset και να εκανα τιποτα!!SOS τι να κανω....

----------


## babis3g

ξανα περνα το λογισμικο, αλλη μια φορα, αν παλι τιποτα δοκιμασε το rescue tool

----------


## xarisbar

δεν με αφηνει καν να μπω στη σελιδα ..ενω ειναι αναμενο το dsl δεν ειναι αυτο του ιντερνετ..μου ζηταει κατι τρελα user και pass να αλλαξω κωδικους κτλ...μια φορα καταφερα και μπηκα στη σελιδα του μοντεμ οτε κ γω ξερω πως αλλα και παλι δεν εβγαλα ακρη ..δεν ξέρω και πολλα απο αυτά..δεν ξερω τι φταιει ολα ξεκινησαν οταν περασα την 1.1.1.2 εχω κανει απειρα reset,ακομα και αυτο με τα 30 δευτερόλεπτα και wps  τίποτα!!λογικα εχουν χαθει ολες οι ρυθμισεις της wind μηπωε γι'αυτό;;δεν ξερω.. βοηθεια αν ξερετε κατι που μπορω κανω

----------


## babis3g

ναι εχει χασει τις ρυθμισεις wind, θα πρεπει να τις ξανα περασεις ο ιδιος, πατα αυτο το link που πρεπει να σε βγαλει στη σελιδα του modem
http://192.168.1.1/index.asp
θα ζητησει να βαλεις καινουριο pass για το modem, γραψε admin / admin για τωρα ή οτι αλλο νομιζεις
μετα οταν μπεις στο menu
δοκιμαζεις το QIS ή πας στο wan>internet connection και βαζεις τις ρυθμισεις οπως εδω (adsl αλλα με προμοιο μοντελο) με το σωστο username/pass απο τον παροχο αυτη τη φορα, αλλα μην βαλεις ipv6 για τωρα γιατι με wind μπορει να ειναι αλλιως
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...9&d=1477564077
μετα στο dsl settings και βαζεις τις ιδιες ρυθμισεις στο αντιστοιχα adsl
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...0&d=1477564091

θελεις pppoe llc,mtu 1492, pap / auto, vci/vpi 8/35, username pass ... dns, wan ip, nat - automatic

----------


## xarisbar

Σευχαριστω babi για τον χρονο σου δεν εχω λογια...στην απελπισια μου επανω και καθως μου ηρθε η ιδεα μηπως φταιει και η γουιντ και ναμουν τοσο γκαντεμης ωστε με την αναβαθμιση να επεσα και βλαβη της wind δοκίμασα ενα αλο ρουτερ που μου ειχε στειλει μαζι με την wind vision το.zyxel το εβαλα επανω και αμεσως δουλεψε!.οποτε σίγουρα φταιει το aasus.μαλιστα το ειχα πακεταρει να το πηγαινα πισω στην wind απο οπου και το αγόρασα Μήπως και μου το αντικαθιστούσαν..μιας και το εχω μια βδομαδα.τωρα δεν ξερω αν μπορούν να το κανουν ή θα εχω πρόβλημα επειδή το "πειραξα" κανοντας αναβαθμιση.θα προσπαθησω φιλε babi να κανω ακριβως οτι μου εστειλες αν και δεν σκαμπαζω και πολλα και αν δεν τα καταφερω θα το παω πισω και αν δεν μου το αλλαξουν θα πορευτω με το zyxel..Ευχαριστώ και παλι

- - - Updated - - -

Φιλε babis τελικα τα καταφερα και συνδεθηκα οπως είπες...σευχαριστω πολυ εκανα και την αναβαθμιση το μονο που παρατήρησα είναι οτι μου τσακισε την ταχυτητα ενω ήμουν γυρω στα 11 με εριξε 6_8 δεν ξερω τι μπορεί να αλλαξε και εχει τετοια διαφορα πριν και μετα το σκαλισμα..

----------


## babis3g

κοιτα στα dsl settings, αν στο dsl settings το dsl modulation ειναι στο αυτοματο μηπως κλειδωσε σε adsl2 ... αν το εβαλες adsl 2+ οπως δειχνω στη φωτο τοτε μπορει να ενεργοποιθηκε το DLA και να μην βρηκε καλη γραμμη, ανεβασε φωτο με τα στατιστικα σελιδας dsl log & dsl settings  ... δεν μποειε πριν με το 1.0.7 λογισμικο να ηταν οκ και τωρα οχι ... ενταξει πειραζουν τα dsl drivers αλλα δεν νομιζω τοσο πολυ, κατι αλλο θα φταιει
Θα ελεγα να το κρατησεις, σιγα σιγα με τον καιρο και διαβαζοντας θα το μαθεις

----------


## xarisbar

ok. με την πρωτη ευκαιρια θα ανεβασω φωτο.καιπαλι ευχαριστω

----------


## GeorgeVasil

Καλησπερα,

Εχω το συγκεκριμενο ρουτερακι εδω και καποιο καιρο και ειμαι απολυτα ευχαριστημενος. 

Φοραω την το 1.1.2.3_502. 

Το προβλημα που αντιμετοπιζω ειναι το εξης:

Το εχω σεταρει σαν modem και ειναι Bridged με ενα Mikrotik...στην Port1. 

Δεν κανει τπτ αλλο παρα μονο συγχρονισμο με την DSL. Oλες οι υπολοιπες λειτουργιες του ειναι disabled.

Δεν μπορω να το Ping-αρω απο το mikrotik ουτε αυτο Ping-αρει το mikrotik. ΑRP Ping εχω ομως.

Απο αλλο PC, μεσω της Port 2 το βλεπω κανονικα.

Υπαρχει καποια λειτουργεια του που πρεπει να απενεργοποιειθει (εστω και με telnet/ssh) για να πετυχω την επικοινωνια των 2?

----------


## babis3g

πρεπει να εχουν και οι 2 συσκευες αλλο ip σαν γενικο κανονα ... αλλα αμα ειναι σε γεφυρα δυσκολα να το δει, μονο να βαλεις επανω στο asus & σε αλλο lan καποια συσκευη να δεις απο εκει ... τωρα στο microtik αν εχει τιποτα block syn, block fraggle attack ή κλεισε το dos firewall του για δοκιμη αν το δει, αν ναι τοτε καποια ρυθμιση εκει μπορει να θελει κλεισιμο

δες και εδω αν βοηθησει πχ με pppoe relay
https://www.asus.com/au/support/FAQ/1015722/

 ή βαζεις το ιδιο ip range και κοιτας εδω αν βοηθησει
https://wiki.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.p..._Configuration
τωρα δεν ξερω αν οι telnet εντολες ειναι ιδιες ... ισως γιατι ειναι asuswrt βασισμενο στο wrt

----------


## GeorgeVasil

> πρεπει να εχουν και οι 2 συσκευες αλλο ip σαν γενικο κανονα ... αλλα αμα ειναι σε γεφυρα δυσκολα να το δει, μονο να βαλεις επανω στο asus & σε αλλο lan καποια συσκευη να δεις απο εκει ... τωρα στο microtik αν εχει τιποτα block syn, block fraggle attack ή κλεισε το dos firewall του για δοκιμη αν το δει, αν ναι τοτε καποια ρυθμιση εκει μπορει να θελει κλεισιμο
> 
> δες και εδω αν βοηθησει πχ με pppoe relay
> https://www.asus.com/au/support/FAQ/1015722/
> 
>  ή βαζεις το ιδιο ip range και κοιτας εδω αν βοηθησει
> https://wiki.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.p..._Configuration
> τωρα δεν ξερω αν οι telnet εντολες ειναι ιδιες ... ισως γιατι ειναι asuswrt βασισμενο στο wrt


Σε ευχαριστω!

Εχουν διαφορετικές IP και ειναι στο ιδιο Subnet. Απλα μου φενεται παραξενο, γιατι με ARP Ping απο Μikrotik απανταει.

Σκοπος μου ειναι να μπορω να δω την "σελίδα" του απο το υπολοιπο δικτυο του σπιτιου.(με ΝΑΤ Roule στο Mikrotik κτλ.)

(10.10.0.1/24 εχει το ASUS, 10.10.0.2/24 η ether1 του Mikrotik και ολο το αλλο LAN ειναι 192.168.88.0/24 με DHCP Server το Mikrotik @ ether2.)

----------


## babis3g

δοκιμασε 10.10.1.Χ στο ενα, αλλα και παλι σε καθαρη γεφυρα δυσκολα, μαλλον θα δεις τυχον κοπλα με το dd-wrt

- - - Updated - - -

ξεχασα να πω εκτος του firewall στο mikrotik, εκει στη σελιδα του asus wan>pppoe pass-through δοκιμασε εκει μεσα να κανεις disable μερικες ρυθμισεις και enable pppoe relay

----------


## LocoDiceGR

Μου ηρθε το .617 επιτελους!

----------


## Homer

Γεια σας, πήγα να αναβαθμίσω το firmware από την ιστοσελίδα της ASUS σε 1.1.2.3_617. Έχω την firmware Version:1.0.9.7 και είχα αγοράσει το ρούτερ προρυθμισμένο από την Wind. Έχω κατεβάσει το firmware πριν στον σκληρό μου γιατί η άλλη η επιλογή, αυτόματα από το διαδίκτυο δεν εντοπίζει τίποτα. Ενώ αρκετή ώρα δείχνει το ποσοστό της εγκατάστασης μέχρι το 100%, μετά μου ζητάει log in και βλέπω firmware version πάλι την παλιά! Κάνω reboot πατώντας το σχετικό κουμπί μέσα στην ιστοσελίδα του ρούτερ και πάλι τα ίδια. Ξαναέκανα εγκατάσταση και πάλι μου εμφανίζει το παλιό firmware version. Τί να κάνω; Μήπως η Wind έχει κλειδώσει το firmware μιας και στο κουτί που το αγόρασα έγραφε και wind εκτός από asus.
 To download master utility μου σέρνεται και με πολύ αργές ταχύτητες και αργό GUI, να φταίει το παλιό firmware; Επίσης αν τελειώσει το κατέβασμα ενός torrent και δεν θέλω να βγάλω το usb στικάκι από το ρούτερ για να πάρω το κατεβασμένο αρχείο, θα πρέπει να εγκαταστήσω στο ρούτερ το samba για διαμοιρασμό αρχείων; Η εφαρμογή download master utility για τα windows βγάζει μηνύματα λάθους αν κάνω δεξί κλικ πάνω στο τελειωμένο αρχείο για να το ανοίξω. Δεν έχω εγκαταστήσει Samba ακόμα.

***********
Εντάξει, το έλυσα το ένα πρόβλημα. Έπρεπε να πάω από την 1.0.9.7 στην αμέσως επόμενη 1.0.9.8 και μετά σε όποια ήθελα πχ 1.1.2.3_617. Σε κάνενα βήμα δεν μου χρειάστηκε hardware reset 8 δευτερολέπτων. Επίσης το GUI του download master στην ιστοσελίδα του router έγινε πολύ πιο γρήγορη και δεν κολλάει.

----------


## akkis

> Γεια σας, πήγα να αναβαθμίσω το firmware από την ιστοσελίδα της ASUS σε 1.1.2.3_617. Έχω την firmware Version:1.0.9.7 και είχα αγοράσει το ρούτερ προρυθμισμένο από την Wind. Έχω κατεβάσει το firmware πριν στον σκληρό μου γιατί η άλλη η επιλογή, αυτόματα από το διαδίκτυο δεν εντοπίζει τίποτα. Ενώ αρκετή ώρα δείχνει το ποσοστό της εγκατάστασης μέχρι το 100%, μετά μου ζητάει log in και βλέπω firmware version πάλι την παλιά! Κάνω reboot πατώντας το σχετικό κουμπί μέσα στην ιστοσελίδα του ρούτερ και πάλι τα ίδια. Ξαναέκανα εγκατάσταση και πάλι μου εμφανίζει το παλιό firmware version. Τί να κάνω; Μήπως η Wind έχει κλειδώσει το firmware μιας και στο κουτί που το αγόρασα έγραφε και wind εκτός από asus.
>  To download master utility μου σέρνεται και με πολύ αργές ταχύτητες και αργό GUI, να φταίει το παλιό firmware; Επίσης αν τελειώσει το κατέβασμα ενός torrent και δεν θέλω να βγάλω το usb στικάκι από το ρούτερ για να πάρω το κατεβασμένο αρχείο, θα πρέπει να εγκαταστήσω στο ρούτερ το samba για διαμοιρασμό αρχείων; Η εφαρμογή download master utility για τα windows βγάζει μηνύματα λάθους αν κάνω δεξί κλικ πάνω στο τελειωμένο αρχείο για να το ανοίξω. Δεν έχω εγκαταστήσει Samba ακόμα.
> 
> ***********
> Εντάξει, το έλυσα το ένα πρόβλημα. Έπρεπε να πάω από την 1.0.9.7 στην αμέσως επόμενη 1.0.9.8 και μετά σε όποια ήθελα πχ 1.1.2.3_617. Σε κάνενα βήμα δεν μου χρειάστηκε hardware reset 8 δευτερολέπτων. Επίσης το GUI του download master στην ιστοσελίδα του router έγινε πολύ πιο γρήγορη και δεν κολλάει.


Χρόνια πολλά!
Πάντως, πάντα μετά από αναβάθμιση firmware προτείνεται να κάνεις factory reset με τον συνδετήρα κρατημένο 5-6 δευτερόλεπτα.

----------


## Homer

Χρόνια πολλά!
Δεν έμπαινε στην ιστοσελίδα του router για αρκετή ώρα μετά την αναβάθμιση οπότε ίσως έκανε reset μόνο του, αλλά για να μην έχασα ούτε μία ρύθμιση δεν έγινε factory reset σωστά; Φοβάμαι με κάποια σχόλια που είχα δει, μην χαθούν οι αυτοματοποιημένες ρυθμίσεις τις wind για ppoe, llc κά και θα πρέπει να τις βάζω με το χέρι μετά. Όλα δουλεύουν μια χαρά πλέον και χωρίς factory reset. Μήπως φοβάμαι άδικα και θα πρέπει να το κάνω κι αυτό και τις ρυθμίσεις του θα τις βρει αυτόματα από την wind; Το αρχείο των παλιών ρυθμίσεων το έχω κρατήσει-σώσει.

Πήρα το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ κυρίως λόγω του download master και επειδή δεν αποσυνδέεται και το προτείνει και η wind στην ιστοσελίδα της (broadband τσιπάκια και από τις δύο πλευρές της σύνδεσης ADSL). Λόγω του παραπάνω προβλήματος μου σερνόταν τρελά το κατέβασμα απ΄το asus download master (για torrents) ακόμα και μετά την αναβάθμιση. Ποιο ήταν το λάθος μου; Απεγκατέστησα το utility download master που είχα εγκαταστήσει πριν κάνω αναβάθμιση firmware, έκανα format το usb στικάκι μου για τέλεια απεγκατάσταση, ξαναέκανα εγκατάσταση του utility μετά την αναβάθμιση του firmware και τώρα κατεβάζει τέλεια και με προσοχή ώστε να αφήνει και bandwith πρώτα για το http, κάτι σαν quality of service όπως είχαν παρατηρήσει και άλλοι.

Τα έγραψα για να μην τα πάθουν και άλλοι. Πρώτα απ' όλα firmware update δηλαδή (και αυτό με τα τερτίπια του) αφού έχουμε σώσει τις ρυθμίσεις τις wind αν είμαστε εκεί και μετά όλα τα άλλα. Κάποιος κατάφερε λέει firmware update με το εργαλείο restore εγκατεστημένο στον υπολογιστή και χωρίς το ενδιάμεσο χρονολογικά 1.0.9.8 firmware.

----------


## babis3g

αλλος φιλος με την 1.0.9.7 ηθελε το 1.1.1.2
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...80#post6499180

τωρα αφου περασε πρωτα το 1.0.9.8 ας το εχουν υποψην και αυτο οι επομενοι  :Smile: 

ναι οπως ειπε και ο αλλος φιλος καλο ειναι να κανεις reset πατωντας το κουμπακι 4-6 δευτερα ωστε πλεον να φυγουν τα τυχον wind logo και γενικα παλαια bugs και υστερα απο τοσα πολλα λογισμικα καλο ειναι (απο 1.0.9.7 στο τελευταιο) ... θα χαθουν ολες οι ρυθμισεις, αλλα αν δεν εχεις προβλημα οκ μην κανεις , ασε το ετσι ... αν μελλοντικα υπαρχει προβλημα κανεις αλλα οι ρυθμισεις ξανα απο την αρχη

----------


## Homer

Για την Wind πάντως μερικές βασικές ρυθμίσεις είναι:
Username/Password σύνδεσης
Αρκεί τα αντίστοιχα πεδία να μην 
είναι κενά (κατά προτίμηση να εισάγεις 
τους κωδικούς που λαμβάνεις με την ενεργοποίηση)   Winduser@tellas.gr password στο PPP settings
PPP PPPoE 
VPI/VCI 8/35 
NAT Enabled 
Encapsulation LLC 
MTU 1492 

Πάλι καλά που είστε και εσείς οι πιο έμπειροι στα Ελληνικά forums και βοηθάτε. Είχα ψάξει για ASUS "download master slow downloads" και κανένα σχετικό αποτέλεσμα! Τα FAQs στην ιστοσελίδα της ASUS σχεδόν δεν υπάρχουν και επίσης δεν πιστεύω να φταίει η Wind με τις ρυθμισούλες της που δεν επιτρέπεται η αναβάθμιση firmware χωρίς το παραπάνω τέχνασμα... Κατά τα άλλα είναι πολύ καλό ρούτερ. Έχω μηδενικές διακοπές διαδικτύου. Δίνει όμως στο Linux κακό όνομα το αρχικό firmware με τα προβλήματα του! Αν υπήρχε και open hardware, το open source ή free software θα μας γλίτωνε από πολλά προβλήματα όπως σε εμένα που τα έλυσα μέσω βοήθειας forums και όχι από την ιστοσελίδα της ASUS. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος το firmware πρέπει να έχει ολόκληρο πυρήνα λειτουργικού για να μπορούμε μετά να εγκαθιστούμε πολύ καλά utilities όπως το download master, Samba, AiDisk...

Τελικά μετά από πολλές δοκιμές έχω ξανά πολύ αργό download master. Τρώει κολλήματα. To συγκρίνω παράλληλα με το ίδιο torrent αρχείο να τρέχει με το utorrent. To download master τα καταφέρνει καλά μόνο αν του βάλω ένα torrent την φορά για κατέβασμα και καθαρίσω τα ολοκληρωμένα αλλιώς με παραπάνω αρχίζουν τα κολλήματα...
Στα λίγα custom firmwares που βλέπω όλα έχουν πετάξει το asus download master και έχουν βάλει το transmission ως torrent client
https://bitbucket.org/padavan/rt-n56u/downloads/

----------


## babis3g

με τα download master δεν ασχολουμαι να σου πω, ισως να φταει το συγκεκριμενο firmware του download (νομιζω ως συνηθως που βλεπω αναφορες)

Το asus forum εχει κλεισει ... υπαρχουν 2 αλλα που εχουν πολλα posts για asus ... αλλα και εδω αν τυχει καποιο ρποβλημα το αναφερω (για το download master μαλλον θα μου πουν το ιδιο και για το Ν14, το επομενο ισως ... καλυτερα)

----------


## Homer

Και στο παρακάτω βίντεο έχουν πρόβλημα με το download master. Σε πάνω από τρίτο παράλληλο torrent το σύστημα εξαφανίζει το τέταρτο! Σε εμένα μπορεί να δεχθεί πλέον και τέταρτο αλλά τί να το κάνω αφού πάνω από ένα αρχίζει τα κολλήματα και ο μηδενισμός της ταχύτητας. Αν προσέξετε στο βίντεο το τρίτο torrent είναι κολλημένο στην μηδενική ταχύτητα!
Σε εμένα που έχω το ρούτερ με μόλις 64ΜΒ η κατάσταση είναι χειρότερη. Το αναφέρει και ο Padavin (o παραπάνω προγραμματιστής με το costum firmware) ότι τα 64άρια είναι επιπλέον επιβαρυντικός παράγοντας ακόμα και για το transission όταν παράλληλα τρέχουμε και άλλα utilities.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SZ9UPheuBo

Υπάρχουν εντολές να εγκατασταθεί το transission στην custom firmware της merlin αλλά αν κάποιος δεν θέλει να κάνει απλώς αντιγραφή-επικόλληση εντολών, προϋποθέτει βαθιές γνώσεις του Linux και υπολογιστών (putty, ssh, linux shell, θύρες κά).
Σε ένα torrent όμως μοναδικό τα πάει η ΑSUS καλά ή μέτρια σε ταχύτητα, ειδικά όταν έχει αρκετούς peers.

Υπάρχει modem-router που να κατεβάζει torrents άνετα; Ή να δίνει πολλές από τις δυνατότητες του Linux όπως πχ εγκατάσταση προγραμμάτων; Το raspberry pi μπορεί να δεχθεί την διανομή Linux για να γίνει WiFi ρούτερ αλλά δεν έχει τα περιφεριακά για να τρέξει και ως adsl modem...
Στο μέλλον αν και η Wind το γυρίσει σε υποχρεωτικό VOIP θα κοιτάξω αν μπορώ να έχω αυτό το ρούτερ ως κατεβαστήρι σε bridge mode αλλιώς θα συνδέσω κανένα raspberry για δυνατό κατεβαστήρι torrents. Τελευταία έμαθα για το OpenWrt.

Κι άλλο bug, δοκίμασα να ενεργοποιήσω το auto guest log in στο samba και δεν μπορούσα μετά να μπω στην ιστοσελίδα του ρούτερ (403 forbidden error), χρειαζόταν επανεκκίνηση του ρούτερ!
Με ποιον τρόπο να δω τα αρχεία που έχω κατεβάσει; Με το samba ακόμα δεν κατάλαβα πως θα επικοινωνήσω από τον Windows Η/Υ μου. Ουπς, τώρα το βρήκα πηγαίνωντας στο Υπολογιστής και Δίκτυο κάτω αριστερά μου βγάζει πλέον τον υποφάκελο του router μου. 
Κάποιος απεύφευγε το AiDisk γιατί με το DDNS κάποιος-οποιοσδήποτε από το διαδύκτιο αν έσπαγε τον κωδικό admin θα είχε πρόσβαση στο φλασάκι.

Στο download master βρήκα αυτήν την γραμμή κώδικα στο settings.json   rpc-url	"/transmission/"          !!!;;;   
Σε debian Linux Η/Υ δεν κατάφερα να συνδεθώ με το φλασάκι του ρούτερ μέσω SMB αν και μου βγάζει στο δίκτυο το όνομα του ρούτερ, αν ανοίξω τον σχετικό φάκελο μου δείχνει τί αρχεία υπάρχουν μέσα στο στικάκι (αν και δεν θα έπρεπε!) αλλά μετά στους υποφάκελους ζητάει log in κωδικούς, τους βάζω τους σωστούς αλλά τίποτα. Ίσως να υπάρχει καμιά ασυμβατότητα με το SMB του Debian.

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.

- - - Updated - - -

Και ένα κολπάκι που μου αύξησε το κλείδωμα στο download rate κατά 1,5% περίπου. Έβαλα αντιπαρασιτικό φερρίτη λίγο πριν τον διαχωριστή του ρούτερ στο τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο. Μπορεί να μπει και απέσως πριν την θύρα RJ του ρούτερ. Την διαφορά την διαπίστωσα με καμιά 10αριά μετρήσεις της ταχύτητας κλειδώματος πριν και αμέσως μετά την τοποθέτηση του αντιπαρασιτικού αναλλάξ για να μην παρεμβάλλω μεγάλη χρονική διαφορά. Επίσης φαινόταν λίγο και στο Φάσμα του Traffic manager του ρούτερ, όπου είχα πολύ λίγο μεγαλύτερο SNR όταν έβαζα το αντιπαρασιτικό. Αντιπαρασιτικά έβαλα και στις εξόδους των τροφοδοτικών που είναι στο πολύμπριζο μου (ρούτερ, ηχεία, οθόνη, εκτυπωτής). Σε εγχειρίδιο της CYTA είχα διαβάσει να μην βάζουμε τα ρούτερς σε πολύμπριζα αλλά είναι λίγο υπερβολή αυτό. Τα διακοπτικά τροφοδοτικά (χωρίς μετασχηματιστή) μάλιστα χωρίς καλό φίλτρο παράγουν αρκετά υψίσυχνα παράσιτα. Στα τροφοδοτικά τα έβαλα άφοβα τα αντιπαρασιτικά γιατί η ωφέλιμη συχνότητα είναι μόλις 50Hz. Στο τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο όμως λόγω ADSL παίζουν συχνότητες μέχρι και 512kHz και έλεγα μήπως κόψει και ωφέλιμες υψηλές συχνότητες το αντιπαρασιτικό, αλλά τελικά έκανε καλό. Το έχω δει και σε καλώδιο οθόνης.
Για να γίνει πιο ισχυρό το αντιπαρασιτικό παίρνουμε ένα μεγαλύτερο ή σιδηροπυρήνα μετασχηματιστή και κάνουμε αρκετές γύρες το καλώδιο αν δεν κινδυνεύει να σπάσει.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuMlM8zWQFk

Στο παραπάνω βίντεο τα παραλέει για την δύναμη των αντιπαρασιτικών. Μάλιστα λέει ότι το WiFi είναι καλύτερο απ' το καλώδιο Ethernet που δημιουργεί περισσότερα παράσιτα!!! 

Κάθε καλώδιο μπορείς να λειτουργήσει ως κεραία και πομπός άρα το αντιπαρασιτικό μειώνει την είσοδο και έξοδο υψηλών παρασιτικών συχνοτήτων. 
Το παρακάτω μέγεθος μου ταίριασε για το καλώδιο του τηλεφώνου και την έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού του ρούτερ.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/6-mm-diamet...53.m2749.l2649

----------


## babis3g

Μπραβο για το ψαξιμο σου και τις πληροφοριες ...

Για τα θεματα samba media player γενικα δεν ξερω, δεν ασχολουμε ... πιστευω αλλος φιλος να βοηθησει, αλλα μαλλον θα γινεις ο ποιο ειδικος

Δεν εχω δει πολλα παραπονα για torrents (αν κοιταξεις και πιο πισω) αλλα δεν λεω οτι ειναι και το καλυτερο

Για το samba log in θα το αναφερω, αλλα για να μην με ξαναρωτανε, φανταζομαι ειναι το τελευταιο official _617 και εχει γινει reset?

Για τον φεριτη ναι συμφωνω, αν και δεν δοκιμασα, εχω βαλει διαφορα φιλτα, 2 σε σειρα, και πριζα που ειχε δικο της μικρο φεριτη και ολα κανουν μια μικρη διαφορα (μιλαω για την περιπτωση μου)

----------


## Homer

Ναι έχω την τελευταία έκδοση firmware 1.1.2.3_617.
Επανεκκίνηση έκανα αλλά όχι hard reset (από φόβο ότι θα έχανα σημαντικές ρυθμίσεις τις Wind). Θα κάνω αυτές τις μέρες και κανένα hard reset. Στο eshop ένας αναφέρει ότι μόλις πήρε τις κατάλληλες ρυθμίσεις είδε μεγάλη διαφορά. Ήμουν αρχάριος με τα ρούτερς όταν το είχα πρωτοδιαβάσει πριν μήνες και με πήρε ο φόβος!
"πολυ καλό είχα απογοητευτεί ευτυχώς μου έστειλε τις ρυθμίσεις η Asus και είναι πολύ καλό σε ταχύτητα τωρα"
https://www.e-shop.gr/asus-dsl-n14u-...s-p-PER.617275
Πάντως μόνο στα debian δεν μου κάνει log in για SMB, στα windows όλα μια χαρά.

Θα διαβάσω και αυτό το θέμα (τις παλιότερες αναρτήσεις) να μάθω περισσότερα γιατι τα ρούτερς μπορεί να έχουν πολλές δυνατότητες. Στον ανοιχτού λογισμικού firmare openWrt αφήνουν μέσα από εντολές την εγκατάσταση προγμαμμάτω, οπότε θα ήταν εύκολο να εγκατασταθεί το Transmission. Όμως μερικά μοντέλα ρούτερς που είδα από περιέργεια είναι πολύ ακριβά.

Και στο forum insomnia ένα μέλος κολλούσε στην αναβάθμιση firmware και είδε και τα κολλήματα του download master και το γύρισε πίσω έγραψε! Εμένα δεν με πειράζει πολύ που πρέπει να του βάζω ένα-ένα τα torrents. Πολύ σημαντικό είναι που δεν αποσυνδέεται από το διαδύκτιο. Το πείραξα το SNR από 9,2db σε 6db και πάλι 0 αποσυνδέσεις αλλά θα πρέπει να δω και τα λάθη CRC. Kλειδώνω data rate από 16000kbps σε 17910kpbs πλέον.

Όσον αφορά τα αντιπαρασιτικά ενσωματωμένα στην πρίζα, υπάρχουν και πολύμπριζα όπως της APC που εκτός από προστασία από υπέρταση προσφέρουν και μείωση θορύβου.

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.

ΥΓ
 Όσον αφορά τα παράσιτα, έχω ένα ραδιοφωνάκι Kolibri και όποτε το φόρτιζα με το διακοπτικό τροφοδοτικό του ενώ άκουγα ραδιόφωνο παράλληλα, μπαίνανε πολλά παράσιτα. Όταν έβαλα έναν φορτιστή (διακοπτικό πάλι) για κινητό Sony στο ραδιάκι, όλα μια χαρά! Προφανώς της Sony το τροφοδοτικό θα έχει το κατάλληλο φίλτρο μέσα του.

Έκανα hard reset και πάλι δουλεύει μια χαρά! Είχα ADSL αλλά όχι internet μέχρι να ολοκληρώσω το αρχικό σετάρισμα. Οι ρυθμίσεις που θέλει η Wind αναγνωρίστηκαν αυτόματα. Το Winuser@tellas.gr password=password το έβαλα εγώ αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα συνδεόταν αν το άφηνα και κενό ή ότι να 'ναι. Το πρόβλημα με την σύνδεση SMB στα Debian παραμένει. Είχα την javascript ανενεργή στον firefox και νόμιζα ότι δεν μπορώ να μπω στην ιστοσελίδα του ρούτερ μετά το hard reset! Το hard reset νομίζω δεν θέλει αρκετά δευτερόλεπτα πατημένο σωστά; Νομίζω έγινε κατευθείαν και το κρατούσα πατημένο 8 δευτερόλεπτα. Επίσης μετά από λίγη χρήση δεν μπορούσα να συνδεθώ στην ιστοσελίδα του ρούτερ από τις διευθύνσεις 
http:router.asus.com και 192.168.1.254 ενώ από την 192.168.1.1 μπορούσα!

----------


## babis3g

Για το hard reset θελει 6-10 δευτερα, αν πατηθει πιο πολυ μπορει να μπει σε rescue mode ... καλο ειναι μια φορα και τοσο να γινεται ειδικα μετα απο πολλα λογισμικα που φερουν καινουριες ρυθμισεις

Τα mediatek ειναι καλα modemακια και εχουν αρκετες καλες ρυθμισεις γραμμης, αλλα ειναι σε τι γραμμη θα πεσεις, σε μερικους που εχουν αυξημενο θορυβο κανει αποσυνδεσεις συνηθως απο 35-40 line attenuation και πανω , στα παλια mediatek (ακομη και στα μη aasus πχ zte οτε) αλλα στα καινουρια εχχουν βαλει προγραμμα για σταθεροτητα και δεν κανει ιδιες αποσυνσεσεις, ομως καποιες φορες μαζευει πολλα λαθη και δεν γινεται browsing... 

αλλα στην asus εχουν βαλη τη ρυθμιση snr στο menu και βοηθαει, οχι μονο για να ανεβασουμε ταχυτητα, αλλα και για προβληματικη γραμμη οπως εγω που εχω ανεβασει snr (χαμηλωμα ταχυτητας) για πιο σταθεροτητα (παρα να βαλει ο παροχος ενα κλειδωμενο profile, προτιμω να το κανισω εγω εστω μονο μεσω snr)

Eπειδη η καθε γραμμη διαφερει, θα πρεπει να βρει ο καθενας τις σωστες ρυθμισεις, αλλα υποψην (γενικα για ολους) αν η γραμμη εχει θεμα μην περιμενε θαυματα, αν υπαρχει προβλημα, συνηθως κααταληγουνε οι πιο πολυ σε χασιμο ταχυτητας αντι για κερδος και την παθαινουν πολλοι

Αφου ξερεις λιγα ή θεέις να ασχοληθεις με αυτα (dd-wrt  / openwrt) ισως ειναι καλυτερα να τα γραψεις εσυ απ ΄ευθειας τα προβληματα (παρα εμενα μεσαζοντα), στελνεις feedback form απο την αναλογη σελιδα και τους αναφερεις οτι δεν παιζει καλα με debian, το θεμα με το lon in, και γενικα οτι βρεις, πιστευω θα τα κοιταξουν ... στην ιδια σελιδα με τα προβληματα ή τυχον επισημανσεις/γνωμη, αναφερεις και το referred by babis3g και μου το λες να τους ενημερωσω  :Smile:

----------


## Homer

Τελικά ανεβάζοντας το stability adjustment από 7db σε 10db πήγα από 17000kbps σε 20000kps!!! Ίσως να έχω καλό line attenuation (26,5db);
Εγώ νόμιζα και είχα αλλού διαβάσει ότι κατεβάζοντας το SNR σε καλή γραμμή μπορούμε να φέρουμε στα άκρα το κλείδωμα data rate, αλλά θα έχουμε παραπάνω θόρυβο... Σε κακή γραμμή είχα διαβάσει ότι οι χαμηλές τιμές είναι καλύτερες για μη διακοπή internet.
Από προεπιλογή το firmware έχει stability adjustment (είναι το ίδιο με το SNR Margin ή σχετίζεται με αυτό; ) στο disabled και εκεί είχα ταχύτητα μόλις 16000kbps και δίπλα μου έγραφε με κόκκινα γράμματα για SNR margin 9,3db και νόμιζα ότι έπαιρνε αυτήν την τιμή ως default.

Στο hard reset περίμενα να ανάψουν όλα τα λεντάκια αλλά δεν άναψαν έγινε κανονικά όμως.
Για το openWrt θα έπρεπε να είχα πάρει άλλο modem-router, καθώς σ' αυτό δεν μπαίνει απ' όσο είδα. Μερικά linksys είναι πολύ καλά γι΄αυτό.
 Άλλωστε τα έψαξα για "ταπεινούς λόγους" όλα αυτά αφού ήθελα καλό κατεβαστήρι (torrent client)!
Ελπίζω να μην σε κούρασα πολύ!

Με το ρούτερ speedport entry 2i που μου είχε μείνει από cosmote για λίγες μέρες κλείδωνα στα 16000kbps, οπότε τώρα με το παραμετροποιήσιμο asus το τσάκισε σε Wind πάλι. Ούτε με cosmote έπιανα τέτοια ταχύτητα με το speedport αλλά πάλι 16000kbps με καλύτερο ping.

----------


## GeorgeVasil

> δοκιμασε 10.10.1.Χ στο ενα, αλλα και παλι σε καθαρη γεφυρα δυσκολα, μαλλον θα δεις τυχον κοπλα με το dd-wrt
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ξεχασα να πω εκτος του firewall στο mikrotik, εκει στη σελιδα του asus wan>pppoe pass-through δοκιμασε εκει μεσα να κανεις disable μερικες ρυθμισεις και enable pppoe relay


Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα,

Δυστυχώς δεν βρήκα τρόπο να επικοινωνήσει το ASUS με το Mikrotik όταν το πρώτο είναι σε bridged mode. Δοκίμασα τα πάντα.

Όταν είναι σε ADSL Mode βλέπονται κανονικά.

Το κακό είναι ότι με αυτό το mode το asus δεν βγαίνει στο internet πλέον, οπότε δεν έχει σωστή ώρα, δεν μπορεί να πάρει update κτλ.

Υπήρχε κάποτε ένα thread στο vip.asus, αλλά δεν το βρίσκω για να ποστάρω εκεί μπας και μπορέσουν να κάνουν κάτι για τα LAN capabilities όταν είναι σε Bridged Mode.

----------


## babis3g

> Τελικά ανεβάζοντας το stability adjustment από 7db σε 10db πήγα από 17000kbps σε 20000kps!!! Ίσως να έχω καλό line attenuation (26,5db);
> Εγώ νόμιζα και είχα αλλού διαβάσει ότι κατεβάζοντας το SNR σε καλή γραμμή μπορούμε να φέρουμε στα άκρα το κλείδωμα data rate, αλλά θα έχουμε παραπάνω θόρυβο... Σε κακή γραμμή είχα διαβάσει ότι οι χαμηλές τιμές είναι καλύτερες για μη διακοπή internet.
> Από προεπιλογή το firmware έχει stability adjustment (είναι το ίδιο με το SNR Margin ή σχετίζεται με αυτό; ) στο disabled και εκεί είχα ταχύτητα μόλις 16000kbps και δίπλα μου έγραφε με κόκκινα γράμματα για SNR margin 9,3db και νόμιζα ότι έπαιρνε αυτήν την τιμή ως default.
> 
> Στο hard reset περίμενα να ανάψουν όλα τα λεντάκια αλλά δεν άναψαν έγινε κανονικά όμως.
> Για το openWrt θα έπρεπε να είχα πάρει άλλο modem-router, καθώς σ' αυτό δεν μπαίνει απ' όσο είδα. Μερικά linksys είναι πολύ καλά γι΄αυτό.
>  Άλλωστε τα έψαξα για "ταπεινούς λόγους" όλα αυτά αφού ήθελα καλό κατεβαστήρι (torrent client)!
> Ελπίζω να μην σε κούρασα πολύ!
> 
> Με το ρούτερ speedport entry 2i που μου είχε μείνει από cosmote για λίγες μέρες κλείδωνα στα 16000kbps, οπότε τώρα με το παραμετροποιήσιμο asus το τσάκισε σε Wind πάλι. Ούτε με cosmote έπιανα τέτοια ταχύτητα με το speedport αλλά πάλι 16000kbps με καλύτερο ping.


Mπορει να εκαν και εγω λαθος με το stability, αλλα και παλι σε μερικες γραμμες δουλεθει αναποδα, παντως πιστυεω καλο ειναι για σχετικα φτηνο (αλλο αν μερικα μαγαζια το εχουν υπερκοστολογισει κατα την γνωμη μου)
Μεγεια και αν τυχει θεμα (ολα λιγο πολυ εχουν την σημερον ημερα με τοσες πολες ρυθμισεις που εχουν) γραψε απ 'ευθειας στο feedback και με ενημερωνεις

- - - Updated - - -




> Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα,
> 
> Δυστυχώς δεν βρήκα τρόπο να επικοινωνήσει το ASUS με το Mikrotik όταν το πρώτο είναι σε bridged mode. Δοκίμασα τα πάντα.
> 
> Όταν είναι σε ADSL Mode βλέπονται κανονικά.
> 
> Το κακό είναι ότι με αυτό το mode το asus δεν βγαίνει στο internet πλέον, οπότε δεν έχει σωστή ώρα, δεν μπορεί να πάρει update κτλ.
> 
> Υπήρχε κάποτε ένα thread στο vip.asus, αλλά δεν το βρίσκω για να ποστάρω εκεί μπας και μπορέσουν να κάνουν κάτι για τα LAN capabilities όταν είναι σε Bridged Mode.


εχει κλεισει το asusvip γιατι το ειχε ιδιωτης και δεν ηθελε να συνεχισει με τα καινουρια δεδομενα ασφαλειας κανονισμων κλπ (και ειχα καπου 4.000 post  :Mad:   και οδηγιες και αλλα θεματα απαντησεις κλπ) ... γραψε τους απ έυθειας μεσω της σελιδας feedback , ισως να ξερουν και καποιο τροπο να δεις στατιστικα αν τους εξηγησεις τι θελεις... για το LAN (το εχουν αλλαξει απο τα παλια λογισμικα, δες εδω τον καινουριο οδηγο, αν βοηθησει με καποιον απο τους 2 τροπους αν σε αφησει να δεις στατιστικα
https://www.asus.com/au/support/FAQ/1015722/
αλλα και εγω παλαια που που δοκιμαζα, ειχα δοκιμασει σε καθαρη γεφυρα δεν με αφησε να δω στατιστικα για αυτο ειπα απο την αρχη σε καθαρη γεφυρα ειναι δυσκολα γιατι ετσι μονο συγκεκριμενα πακετα αφηνει να περασουν))

----------


## akkis

Καλημέρα και καλή χρονιά!

Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς με VDSL modem και να κάνει το N14U απλώς router? Γιατί μιας και έβαλα VDSL 50 θα ήθελα να αξιοποιήσω όλα τα καλούδια του routing που παρέχει το ASUS μας (ή όσα περισσότερα μπορώ  :Smile:  ) όπως το port forwarding / DHCP, κλπ.

----------


## panoc

> Καλημέρα και καλή χρονιά!
> 
> Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς με VDSL modem και να κάνει το N14U απλώς router? Γιατί μιας και έβαλα VDSL 50 θα ήθελα να αξιοποιήσω όλα τα καλούδια του routing που παρέχει το ASUS μας (ή όσα περισσότερα μπορώ  ) όπως το port forwarding / DHCP, κλπ.


Δουλευει σιγουρα με double nat (το εχω ετσι για αυρματη συνδεση μονο κινητων/tablet), για ppoe κληση δε νομιζω καθως δεν εχει ρυθμισεις vlan.

----------


## akkis

> Δουλευει σιγουρα με double nat (το εχω ετσι για αυρματη συνδεση μονο κινητων/tablet), για ppoe κληση δε νομιζω καθως δεν εχει ρυθμισεις vlan.


Αν και δεν κατάλαβα και πολλά  :Smile:  μένω στο ότι δεν μας κάνει. Κρίμα, γιατί είχα σχεδόν λατρέψει το UI του... και το Technikolor που έχω είναι απαίσιο και αργό.

----------


## panoc

> Αν και δεν κατάλαβα και πολλά  μένω στο ότι δεν μας κάνει. Κρίμα, γιατί είχα σχεδόν λατρέψει το UI του... και το Technikolor που έχω είναι απαίσιο και αργό.


Μπορεις παντα να αγορασεις ενα αλλο για vdsl  :Razz:  αν και αργα η γρηγορα θα γυρισουν ολοι παροχοι σε voip και απο οσο ειναι γνωστο, μονο με οτε μπορεις να εχεις δικο σου voip-router ή να βαλεις δικο σου ρουτερ και πανω του οτε για τηλεφωνια. Στους αλλους δεν παιζουν αυτα...

----------


## akkis

> Μπορεις παντα να αγορασεις ενα αλλο για vdsl  αν και αργα η γρηγορα θα γυρισουν ολοι παροχοι σε voip και απο οσο ειναι γνωστο, μονο με οτε μπορεις να εχεις δικο σου voip-router ή να βαλεις δικο σου ρουτερ και πανω του οτε για τηλεφωνια. Στους αλλους δεν παιζουν αυτα...


Πίστευα πως με ένα modem και τους κωδικούς της Wind θα είχα internet, και μετά ένα router να κάνω ότι θέλω. Ίσως και ένα PfSense, αν και είναι κάπως advanced αυτά για μένα 
Αλλά αν δε γίνεται, θα ψωνίσω κάποιο VDSL modem/router που τα κάνει και τα 2.

----------


## panoc

Το Modem κανει μονο το συγχρονισμο της γραμμης, τη κληση ppοe τη κανει το ρουτερ. Οποτε εαν αξαιρεσουμε το θεμα της τηλεφωνιας, μπορεις να βαλεις οποιοδηποτε vdsl modem ή modem/router να κανει το συγχρονισμο και πανω του σε bridge mode οποιοδηποτε modem/router  ή router που να υποστηριζει 802.1q vlan να κανει τη κληση ppoe ( δηλαδη να παιρνει ip). Οποτε εαν μπορερεις να βαλεις το technicolor σε bridge mode για να χρησιμοποιησεις μονο το modem τμημα του τοτε μπορεις επανω του να βαλεις οποιοδηποτε modem/router ή router θες, ακομα και pfsense ή οτι αλλο, αρκει να μπορει να κανει τη κληση ppoe και να υποστηριζει vlan.

Στον οτε, μπορεις να εχεις το speedport ειτε σε bridge mode ειτε σε double nat ειτε σε passthrough με οποιοδηποτε vdsl modem/router, στην wind και στη vodafone κανουν τα πραγματα πιο δυσκολα, τουλαχισατο οταν εχεις voip.

----------


## babis3g

Πρεπει να εχει ρυθμιση dual wan στο wan settings, εκει κανονιζεις ενα lan να γινει wan και μετα στο internet connection το κανονιζεις για ethernet wan με pppoe ... βαζεις επανω το speedport που νομιζω πρεπει να ειναι σε pppoe passthrough (δεν θυμαμαι που ειναι το νημα αυτο) και λογικα θα πρεπει να δουλεψει και η τηλεφωνια απο το speedport

----------


## panoc

> Πρεπει να εχει ρυθμιση dual wan στο wan settings, εκει κανονιζεις ενα lan να γινει wan και μετα στο internet connection το κανονιζεις για ethernet wan με pppoe ... βαζεις επανω το speedport που νομιζω πρεπει να ειναι σε pppoe passthrough (δεν θυμαμαι που ειναι το νημα αυτο) και λογικα θα πρεπει να δουλεψει και η τηλεφωνια απο το speedport


Δε χρειαζεται vlan id κλπ ? τα γνωστα 835/0 ?

----------


## akkis

Ευχαριστώ και τους 2. Θα ψάξω να δω αν το υποστηρίζει αυτό το χρέπι που δίνει η Wind αν και δε νομίζω... Αν όμως θέλω να αγοράσω ένα άλλο (Asus πχ) modem/router ώστε να καταργήσω τελείως αυτό της wind, υπάρχει κάτι που θα πρέπει να προσέξω ή όλα τα VDSL modems μου κάνουν;

----------


## babis3g

> Δε χρειαζεται vlan id κλπ ? τα γνωστα 835/0 ?


δεω νομιζω γιατι θα ειναι στου παροχου μεσω pppoe through θα εχει αυτο ολες τις ρυθμισεις username/pass, vlan id κλπ να κανει την γραμμη ... αν ειναι καποιο modem σε καθαρη γεφυρα και το asus δεν εχει vlan id για vdsl στο ethernet wan τοτε οχι δεν θα δουλεψει που αυτα τοτε πανε στο router

----------


## panoc

> δεω νομιζω γιατι θα ειναι στου παροχου μεσω pppoe through θα εχει αυτο ολες τις ρυθμισεις username/pass, vlan id κλπ να κανει την γραμμη ... αν ειναι καποιο modem σε καθαρη γεφυρα και το asus δεν εχει vlan id για vdsl στο ethernet wan τοτε οχι δεν θα δουλεψει που αυτα τοτε πανε στο router


οποτε ο φιλος που εχει wind, δουλευει το pass through στο technicolor; -ασχετως voip-, γιατι εαν εχει voip χωρις το ρουτερ της wind δεν εχει τηλεφωνια.

----------


## akkis

> οποτε ο φιλος που εχει wind, δουλευει το pass through στο technicolor; -ασχετως voip-, γιατι εαν εχει voip χωρις το ρουτερ της wind δεν εχει τηλεφωνια.


Νομίζω είμαι VOIP γιατί αν δεν έχω internet δεν έχω και τηλέφωνο... Εκτός και αν το καταλαβαίνουμε αλλιώς το voip  :Smile: 

Είδα πως στο "Internet Access" μου δίνει αυτό:


Μήπως υπάρχει όμως άλλο topic να μην γεμίσουμε αυτό με σάλτσες;

----------


## panoc

> Νομίζω είμαι VOIP γιατί αν δεν έχω internet δεν έχω και τηλέφωνο... Εκτός και αν το καταλαβαίνουμε αλλιώς το voip 
> 
> Είδα πως στο "Internet Access" μου δίνει αυτό:
> 
> 
> Μήπως υπάρχει όμως άλλο topic να μην γεμίσουμε αυτό με σάλτσες;


Voip εισαι εαν η τηλεφωνικη γραμμη συνδεετε πανω στο ρουτερ, σε αυτη τη περιπτωση λογω wind δε ξερω πως μπορεις να κινησεις.
Εαν η wind επιτρεπει το ppoe passthrough ειτε μεσω του ρουτερ της ειτε γενικως τοτε
1. μπορεις πανω στο tehcnicolor να βαλεις δικο σου ρουτερ και απο εκει να παιρνεις internet αφηνοντας το technicolor μονο για τη τηλεφωνια.
2. να βαλεις δικο σου ρουτερ πανω στη γραμμη και να κανει passthrough το technicolor

Εαν δεν επιτρεπει passthrough, τοτε ισως μπορεις να βαλεις το technicolor σε double nat πισω απο δικο σου ρουτερ

Σε καθε περιπτωση απο οσο γνωριζω δεν εχει νοημα να χρησιμοποιησεις δικο σου voip ρουτερ αφου η wind δε δινει κωδικους τηλεφωνιας.

Εαν τιποτα απο αυτα δε λειτουργει μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις οποιο ρουτερ θες με double nat, με το μονο μειον οτι οτι πορτα θες να ανοιξεις πρεπει να την ανοιξεις 2 φορες. Πρωτα απο το technicolor προς το δευτερο router και μετα στο 2o router κανονικα σα να ηταν πρωτο.

----------


## akkis

> Εαν τιποτα απο αυτα δε λειτουργει μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις οποιο ρουτερ θες με double nat, με το μονο μειον οτι οτι πορτα θες να ανοιξεις πρεπει να την ανοιξεις 2 φορες. Πρωτα απο το technicolor προς το δευτερο router και μετα στο 2o router κανονικα σα να ηταν πρωτο.


Wow! σε ευχαριστω για τις οδηγίες! πρώτα από όλα όμως έχω διάβασμα να μάθω τις εννοιες αυτές και μετά να ρωτήσω κατευθείαν τη wind. Στο insomnia είχα διαβάσει ένα παλικάρι που πήρε άλλο modem/router και τον δυσκόλεψε η Wind μέχρι να πάρει κωδικούς. Τους έκραξε στο facebook page τους και του απάντησαν τους κωδικούς σχεδόν αμέσως...

----------


## Homer

Τέλος το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο από τις πωλήσεις στο skroutz. Εγώ είχα πετύχει τον τελευταίο πωλητή, η συσκευασία έγραφε και Wind (μεταπώληση; ) και το είχε πάρει 50 ευρώ χωρίς μεταφορικά. Είχα δει και κάτι 35 ευρώ από την Wind απευθείας παλιά.
 Το asus download manager νομίζω δείχνει την ελεύθερη μνήμη από το στικάκι τόση όση θα ήταν αν είχε κατέβει ήδη όλο το τόρρεντ που κατεβάζω και μια φορά ενώ είχε ολοκληρωθεί το τόρρεντ που κατέβαζα, με αντιγραφή-επικόλληση μου αντέγραψε και αρχεία-επεκτάσεις ημιτελειωμένων αρχείων τόρρεντ ίσου μεγέθους με τα ολοκληρωμένα, ενώ αυτά δεν φαινόντουσαν πουθενά μέσω samba στο στικάκι!

----------


## Homer

Τελικά έκανα τον κόπο να ψάξω τί σημαίνουν στην φυσική οι όροι που έπαιζα και πειραματιζόμουν. Ανεβάζοντας το stability adjustment πχ πάνω από το προτεινόμενο SNR margin πιέζω το SNR sync να μειωθεί, χάνω στην αναλογία ισχύος σήματος προς θορύβου στον συγχρονισμό δηλαδή και κοιτάω αν πέτυχα μεγαλύτερο sync data rate με κόστος όμως κάποια λάθη λόγω θορύβου, αφού:

Some routers instead (or additionally) of the signal-to-noise ratio (SNR) figure are displaying the signal-to-noise margin (SNR Margin) which is the difference between the actual SNR and the SNR required to sync at a specific “speed”:

actual SNR = 44dB
SNR to sync at 8Mb = 35dB
SNR MARGIN = 44-35 = 9dB

https://www.giantstride.gr/el/snr-margin-adsl/

----------


## rallye

> οποτε ο φιλος που εχει wind, δουλευει το pass through στο technicolor; -ασχετως voip-, γιατι εαν εχει voip χωρις το ρουτερ της wind δεν εχει τηλεφωνια.


Εμένα με TG788v3, το pppoe passthrough είναι ενεργοποιημένο. Έχω από πίσω ένα edgerouter, και πιο παλιά ένα dsl-n14u, που με κωδικούς winduser@tellas.gr : password παίρνει καινούρια ip.

----------


## akkis

> Εμένα με TG788v3, το pppoe passthrough είναι ενεργοποιημένο. Έχω από πίσω ένα edgerouter, και πιο παλιά ένα dsl-n14u, που με κωδικούς winduser@tellas.gr : password παίρνει καινούρια ip.


Ωπ έχουμε τις ίδιες συσκευές (τώρα TG788v3 και πριν το N14U). Μπορείς να εξηγήσεις λίγο παραπάνω αυτό το "έχω από πίσω"; δλδ σε κάποια έξοδο LAN του TG788 έχεις συνδέσει το Asus? και στο Asus τι άλλο χρειάζεται να γίνει; Συγγνώμη για τις πολλές ερωτήσεις αλλά είμαι λίγο σχετικός και θα ήθελα να μάθω  :Smile:  Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## rallye

Η σύνδεση είναι όπως τα λες. Στο asus στην καρτέλα WAN διαλέγεις στο Transfer Mode --> Ethernet WAN και την πόρτα που το έχεις συνδέσει. Από κάτω επιλέγεις και το Enable? --> Yes. Στο WAN Connection Type --> PPPoE, PPP Username=winduser@tellas.gr, Password=password. Να ξέρεις ότι μετά δεν θα έχεις πρόσβαση στο web interface του TG. Εγώ το έχω καταφέρει αφού το έχω βάλει σε άλλο subnet (10.0.0.1) και έχω περάσει και έναν masquerade rule στο edgerouter. Στο asus δεν γνωρίζω αν γίνεται.

----------


## akkis

> Η σύνδεση είναι όπως τα λες. Στο asus στην καρτέλα WAN διαλέγεις στο Transfer Mode --> Ethernet WAN και την πόρτα που το έχεις συνδέσει. Από κάτω επιλέγεις και το Enable? --> Yes. Στο WAN Connection Type --> PPPoE, PPP Username=winduser@tellas.gr, Password=password. Να ξέρεις ότι μετά δεν θα έχεις πρόσβαση στο web interface του TG. Εγώ το έχω καταφέρει αφού το έχω βάλει σε άλλο subnet (10.0.0.1) και έχω περάσει και έναν masquerade rule στο edgerouter. Στο asus δεν γνωρίζω αν γίνεται.


Ευχαριστώ! Στο TG788 δε θα πρέπει να απενεργοποιήσω κάτι; Όλο αυτό το κάνεις για να κάνεις όλο το routing μέσα από το ASUS, σωστά;

----------


## rallye

Όχι δεν χρειάζεται να απενεργοποιήσεις κάτι στο TG788. Πριν ανακαλύψω ότι το PPPoE passthrough είναι ενεργό, χρησιμοποιούσα DMZ, το οποίο δεν μου δημιουργούσε κάποιο πρόβλημα στην χρήση που κάνω. Με PPPoe passthrough παρακάμπτεις το NAT του TG788.

----------


## akkis

> Όχι δεν χρειάζεται να απενεργοποιήσεις κάτι στο TG788. Πριν ανακαλύψω ότι το PPPoE passthrough είναι ενεργό, χρησιμοποιούσα DMZ, το οποίο δεν μου δημιουργούσε κάποιο πρόβλημα στην χρήση που κάνω. Με PPPoe passthrough παρακάμπτεις το NAT του TG788.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ, θα το δοκιμάσω με την πρώτη ευκαιρία.

----------


## Xanziro

Καλησπερα, πριν λιγες μερες νεκρωσε το τηλ. επικοινωνησα με τις βλαβες και σημερα ηρθε ο τεχνικος και το εφτιαξε.Αντικατεστησε ομως και το router, Ν14U B1,  δεν υποστηριζει Vob κλπ. ειπε αν θυμαμαι καλα και οτι η αλλαγη θα γινοταν ουτως η αλλως αναγκαστικα το πολυ σε 4 μηνες.Τοποθετησε ενα speedport entry 2i, το οποιο στις λιγες ωρες που το δουλευω βλεπω οτι οι συσκευες εχουν χειροτερο σημα wifi.Το ερωτημα μου ειναι, αν δε με ενδιαφερει η αλλαγη σε vdsl, το vob κτλπ, μπορω να χρησιμοποιω το asus η πλεον ειναι αναγκαστικη η αλλαγη?

----------


## Consantine Par

Παιδιά ψάχνω για modem-router. έχω ήδη το DSL-N14U. με το συγκεκριμένο πιάνω max.12mbps και δουλεύω με συσκευές 2.4ghz. σκέφτομαι για το DSL-AC52U ή το DSL-AC68U σαν μία πιο σταθερή λύση. ποια είναι η γνώμη σας;

Καλή χρονιά!

----------


## babis3g

> Καλησπερα, πριν λιγες μερες νεκρωσε το τηλ. επικοινωνησα με τις βλαβες και σημερα ηρθε ο τεχνικος και το εφτιαξε.Αντικατεστησε ομως και το router, Ν14U B1,  δεν υποστηριζει Vob κλπ. ειπε αν θυμαμαι καλα και οτι η αλλαγη θα γινοταν ουτως η αλλως αναγκαστικα το πολυ σε 4 μηνες.Τοποθετησε ενα speedport entry 2i, το οποιο στις λιγες ωρες που το δουλευω βλεπω οτι οι συσκευες εχουν χειροτερο σημα wifi.Το ερωτημα μου ειναι, αν δε με ενδιαφερει η αλλαγη σε vdsl, το vob κτλπ, μπορω να χρησιμοποιω το asus η πλεον ειναι αναγκαστικη η αλλαγη?


το Ν14 δεν θα κανει για vdsl, αναγκαστηκα του παροχου για την γραμμη ... μπορει ομως να το κανεις σαν σκετο router, βαζεις το speedport σε bridge ή pppoe passthrouhg και κανονιζεις το Ν14 σαν router & wifi ...
αν ομως (adsl/vdsl) σου βαλουν και voip τοτε θα εχεις του παροχου επανω και βαζεις το asus το δοκιμαζεις με ενα απο τους παρακατω τροπους

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...21#post5880121
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...93#post5880693

----------


## Xanziro

> το Ν14 δεν θα κανει για vdsl, αναγκαστηκα του παροχου για την γραμμη ... μπορει ομως να το κανεις σαν σκετο router, βαζεις το speedport σε bridge ή pppoe passthrouhg και κανονιζεις το Ν14 σαν router & wifi ...
> αν ομως (adsl/vdsl) σου βαλουν και voip τοτε θα εχεις του παροχου επανω και βαζεις το asus το δοκιμαζεις με ενα απο τους παρακατω τροπους
> 
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...21#post5880121
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...93#post5880693


Σ' ευχαριστω για την απαντηση, αλλα λογω περιορισμενων γνωσεων στα δικτυακα θεματα μπερδευτηκα λιγακι.Για να γινω πιο σαφης, ειμαι με adsl γραμμη και δε σκοπευω να αλλαξω σε vdsl η καποια αλλη τεχνολογια (αν υπαρχει) για αρκετο καιρο ακομα.Μπορω να χρησιμοποιω το asus σαν αποκλειστικη λυση, χωρις bridge, η αναγκαστικα πρεπει να εχω του παροχου, ακομα και αν δεν εχω vdsl, λογω καποιων αλλων λογων.

----------


## babis3g

ΑΝ δεν εχεις τηλεφωνια voip το asus Ν14 ειναι ενταξει κανει την adsl γραμμη, το ασυρματο και routing μονο του

----------


## hara75gr

Άκυρο...

----------


## akkis

> ΑΝ δεν εχεις τηλεφωνια voip το asus Ν14 ειναι ενταξει κανει την adsl γραμμη, το ασυρματο και routing μονο του


Πως μπορούμε να ξέρουμε αν έχουμε τηλεφωνία VoIP ή όχι; υπάρχει κάποιος γρήγορος τρόπος να το μάθουμε ή μόνο αν μιλήσουμε με πάροχο;

----------


## hara75gr

> Πως μπορούμε να ξέρουμε αν έχουμε τηλεφωνία VoIP ή όχι; υπάρχει κάποιος γρήγορος τρόπος να το μάθουμε ή μόνο αν μιλήσουμε με πάροχο;


Αν το τηλέφωνο σου συνδέεται στο ρούτερ, έχεις voip. Ή και δοκίμασε να σβήσεις το ρούτερ και δες αν έχεις τηλέφωνο

----------


## akkis

χα! τόσο απλά; καλή φάση. Έχω VDSL 50 από Wind και ναι το τηλέφωνο συνδέεται στο router. Αλλά πρόσφατα δεν είχα internet (κόκκινο και το LED στο router) αλλά καλούσα κανονικά από το ακουστικό!

----------


## hara75gr

Μια βοήθεια παρακαλώ, γιατί δεν βγάζω άκρη. Σύνδεσα το Asus πίσω απ'το speedport του ΟΤΕ, για να το έχω σαν απλό ρούτερ. Το πρόβλημα που προέκυψε, είναι ότι σε κινητό Android, δε δουλεύει το internet σωστά, ενώ με το speedport, αλλά και με δοκιμή σε γειτονικά δίκτυα, διαφορετικών παρόχων(με εταιρικά modems) δουλεύει μια χαρά. Μάλλον κάποια ρύθμιση δλδ παίζει, που δεν την πρόσεξα
Στο speedport ενεργοποίησα το PPPoE﻿﻿ Passthrough και στο Asus έκανα ότι φαίνεται στην εικόνα
Κάποια ιδέα please?

----------


## babis3g

αν εχεις το pppoe pass ενεργο βγαζεις το username pass απο το asus γιατι υπαρχει στο speedport ... αλλα μηπως ειναι κατι με το ασυρματο? κλεισε το ασυρματο στο speedport και δες ξανα αν κανει προβλημα

----------


## hara75gr

> αν εχεις το pppoe pass ενεργο βγαζεις το username pass απο το asus γιατι υπαρχει στο speedport ... αλλα μηπως ειναι κατι με το ασυρματο? κλεισε το ασυρματο στο speedport και δες ξανα αν κανει προβλημα


Δεν μπορώ να αφήσω κενό το username-pass, εκτός αν βάλω κάποιο λάθος επίτηδες, που δε νομίζω να παίζει ρόλο. 
Έκλεισα και το ασύρματο στο speedport(έτσι κι αλλιώς του είχα άλλο ssid), αλλά πάλι τπτ. Αδιέξοδο και πάλι...

----------


## Homer

Είχα αναφέρει το πρόβλημα επικοινωνίας του Debian Linux PC μου μέσω Samba με το N14U. Το πρόβλημα είναι γενικό για όλα τα Linux και πολλούς δρομολογητές της ASUS. Η ASUS χρησιμοποιεί στο firmaware της την εκδοση samba προ δεκαετίας, ενώ τα Linux έχουν την τελευταία. Αφού εγκαταστήσουμε τα πακέτα smbclient στο λινουξάκι μας κάνουμε τις παρακάτω ρυθμίσεις. Και να επανεμφανίζεται μερικές φορές το παράθυρο για εισαγωγή κωδικών για σύνδεση μέσω samba μετά, το αγνοούμε γιατί ο φάκελος του usb του δρομολογητή μας έχει ήδη ανοίξει! Στην έκδοση firmware merlin υπάρχει η νέα έκδοση της samba.

http://steve.maraspin.net/blog/p/781...5#comment-1759

----------


## fuorigioco1981

τωρα εχω το zyxel που δινει η wind και εχω και το DGN 3500 και με τα 2 δεν εχω wifi ac. το asus εχει?πειραια καστελα ειμαι με wind το asus ειναι συμβατο?η γραμμη μου ειναι σταθερη κλειδωνει στα 11000 περιπου με download 1,1  και up 968.απλα θελω wifi ac και γενικα καλυτερο ,δυνατοτερο wifi.

----------


## babis3g

οχι το Ν14 δεν εχει wifi ac

----------


## jkoukos

> Μια βοήθεια παρακαλώ, γιατί δεν βγάζω άκρη. Σύνδεσα το Asus πίσω απ'το speedport του ΟΤΕ, για να το έχω σαν απλό ρούτερ. Το πρόβλημα που προέκυψε, είναι ότι σε κινητό Android, δε δουλεύει το internet σωστά, ενώ με το speedport, αλλά και με δοκιμή σε γειτονικά δίκτυα, διαφορετικών παρόχων(με εταιρικά modems) δουλεύει μια χαρά. Μάλλον κάποια ρύθμιση δλδ παίζει, που δεν την πρόσεξα
> Στο speedport ενεργοποίησα το PPPoE﻿﻿ Passthrough και στο Asus έκανα ότι φαίνεται στην εικόνα
> Κάποια ιδέα please?


Δώσε εικόνα με τις ρυθμίσεις WLAN στο Asus.
Συνδέεσαι στους 2,4GHz και στα 2 router ή σε κάποιο στους 5GHz;

----------


## hara75gr

> Δώσε εικόνα με τις ρυθμίσεις WLAN στο Asus.
> Συνδέεσαι στους 2,4GHz και στα 2 router ή σε κάποιο στους 5GHz;


Στα 2.4 σε όλα τα ρούτερ, δεν έχουν 5gHz.

----------


## jkoukos

1. Δοκίμασε αρχικά να κάνεις τράμπα το κανάλι στα 2 router. Βάλε το 12 στο Speedport και αυτό που έχει εκείνο στο Asus. Να φροντίσεις αυτά τα 2 να έχου απόσταση ±4 κανάλια (π.χ. 12 και κάτω από 8).
2. Με το WiFi Analyzer στο κινητό, κάνε σάρωση της μπάντας και δες ποιο κανάλι σου προτείνει ως καλύτερο (εκτός το 14, που μπορείς να το αποεπιλέξεις από τις ρυθμίσεις της εφαρμογής).

Σε τι ονομαστική ταχύτητα συνδέεται το κινητό με το Speedport και ποια η αντίστοιχη με το Asus;
Τα 2 router είναι δίπλα ή σε διαφορετικό σημείο;

----------


## hara75gr

> 1. Δοκίμασε αρχικά να κάνεις τράμπα το κανάλι στα 2 router. Βάλε το 12 στο Speedport και αυτό που έχει εκείνο στο Asus. Να φροντίσεις αυτά τα 2 να έχου απόσταση ±4 κανάλια (π.χ. 12 και κάτω από 8).
> 2. Με το WiFi Analyzer στο κινητό, κάνε σάρωση της μπάντας και δες ποιο κανάλι σου προτείνει ως καλύτερο (εκτός το 14, που μπορείς να το αποεπιλέξεις από τις ρυθμίσεις της εφαρμογής).
> 
> Σε τι ονομαστική ταχύτητα συνδέεται το κινητό με το Speedport και ποια η αντίστοιχη με το Asus;
> Τα 2 router είναι δίπλα ή σε διαφορετικό σημείο;


Θα το δοκιμάσω και σε διαφορετικά κανάλια(αυτή τη στιγμή τα έχω στο ίδιο), μόλις πάω στο μαγαζί
Στο speedport συνδέεται με ταχύτητα γύρω στα 14mbps, ενώ στο Asus 5-7mbps.
Δίπλα-δίπλα τα έχω τα ρούτερ
Το άλλο περίεργο είναι, πως όταν είχα παλιότερα το Asus μπροστά, και το speedport πίσω(μόνο για τηλεφωνία), όλα δούλευαν ρολόι.Σε κάποια φάση όμως που δοκίμασα το speedport στη γραμμή, είδα ότι συγχρόνιζε πολύ καλύτερα και σταθερά, χωρις πειράγματα στο snr, οπότε είπα να το βάλω μπροστά(σημάδι πως δε φταίει το wifi, στο hardware κομμάτι τουλάχιστον)

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν πρέπει να είναι στο ίδιο κανάλι και μάλιστα δίπλα-δίπλα. Πρέπει να απέχουν μεταξύ τους τουλάχιστον 4 κανάλια.
Έχεις βάλει το Asus μόνο 11n. δοκίμασε και σε auto ή 11g/n.
Το ίδιο και στο εύρος του καναλιού. Δοκίμασε auto ή 20/40.

----------


## hara75gr

Δοκίμασα όλους τους συνδυασμούς, και πάλι μια απ'τα ίδια.

----------


## Homer

Εγώ μετά από μήνες πειράγματος αυτού του παραμετροποιήσιμου δρομολογητή, τα παράτησα σχετικά με το SNR margin και το έβαλα να τρέχει το Dynamic Line Adjustment. Στο κάτω-κάτω μπορεί με το DLA ενεργοποιημένο να τρέχει κανένας καλός αλγόριθμος για δυναμική ρύθμιση βελτιστοποίησης. Όσο έπαιζα με το SNR margin κέρδιζα σε ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού αλλά έχανα σε λάθη CRC και αποσυνδέσεις ότι και αν έκανα. Ένα διάστημα δεν είχα αποσυνδέσεις και πολλά λάθη αλλά μετά από καιρό έτσι της ήρθε της Wind και με φόρτωνε με CRC χωρίς να έχω αγγίξει το SNR margin. To ESNP δεν μου έκανε τίποτα σημαντικό στα λάθη. Είχα δει και από άλλους παρόμοια κριτική, ενώ ένας έγραψε και για ελαφριά αλλαγή του SNR margin ανάλογα με την εποχή. Δεν πρόκειται να ξαναασχοληθώ με αυτό. Τουλάχιστον έμαθα μερικά εγκυκλοπαιδικά για τον δρομολογητή. Το ότι μπορεί να δουλεύει από ένα torrent την φορά ο ίδιος ο δρομολογητής όμως, είναι αξιόλογο.

----------


## Homer

Με την επιλογή VPN server - PPTP που έχει ο δρομολογητής μπορούμε να γλιτώσουμε τα πεντάευρα τον μήνα ή δίμηνο αν θυμάμαι καλά για τα πληρωμένα VPN; Εννοώ κάνει πάνω-κάτω την ίδια δουλειά; Το σκέφτομαι όχι για τώρα αλλά αν θα σφίξουν τα πράγματα και αρχίσουν και στην Ελλάδα να προστιμάρουν χρήστες που κατεβάζουν παράνομα. Κάπου είδα ότι τα κράτη μπορούν να σπάσουν το PPTP VPN, ισχύει; Αλλά αν είναι μαζικό σιγά μην ασχοληθεί το κράτος με τον κάθε έναν για να του σπάσει το VPN και να τον προστιμάρει.

Απ' όσο κατάλαβα από το βιντέακι μια χαρά την γλιτώνω την συνδρομή.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0EpPfkKdOI

﻿

----------


## jkoukos

Το βίντεο δείχνει πως να έχει το Asus ρόλο VPN server. Δηλαδή να συνδεθείς σε αυτό από αλλού και να βγεις στο διαδίκτυο από την δημόσια διεύθυνση του παρόχου με τον οποίο συνδέεται το Asus.
Αν είσαι σε άλλη χώρα, π.χ. Γερμανία και θέλεις να κατεβάσεις κάτι από την σύνδεση που έχεις στην Ελλάδα, σου κάνει.
Αν το θέλεις για το μέλλον, να κατεβάσεις από την σύνδεση που έχεις στην Ελλάδα, όντας στην Ελλάδα, δεν σου κάνει. Θα χρειαστεί να συνδεθείς σε κάποιον VPN server, σαν αυτούς που λες επί πληρωμή.

----------


## Homer

@jkoukos Ευχαριστώ, κατάλαβα. Το ddns που αναφέρει είναι για να καταφέρνει να δουλέψει με την δυναμική ip της σύνδεσης του δρομολογητή και δεν παίζει κανέναν άλλο ρόλο, δηλαδή από τον δρομολογητή μου και μετά δεν υπάρχει VPN με τα παραπάνω που έγραψα.
Υπάρχουν δωρεά VPN ή η δυνατότητα να κατεβάζω torrents στο μέλλον με πρωτόκολλο παρόμοιο με αυτό του tor; Το γράφω αυτό γιατί άλλα 5 ευρώ τον μήνα για VPN είναι σημαντικά πχ στα 20 τον μήνα που περίπου είναι μια 24άρα σύνδεση στο διαδίκτυο.

Tελικά βρήκα απαντήσεις:
https://www.best-bittorrent-vpn.com/...-torrents.html

----------


## Vasilis 07

Έχω καιρό να ασχοληθώ. Ποιο είναι το τελευταίο firmware και αν αξίζει ?

----------


## Homer

Firmware Version:1.1.2.3_617 
Και έχει να βγει ανανέωση πάνω από 6 μήνες νομίζω. Στο skroutz είπαν ότι τους έλυσε το τελευταίο firmware πολλά προβλήματα αποσυνδέσεων. Προσοχή στο πως θα την βάλεις. Δες και στο skroutz στα σχόλια. Δεν επιτρέπει από πολύ παλιά firmware να μεταπηδήσεις στην τελευταία. Θέλει ένα ενδιάμεσο σκαλοπάτι ή να χρησιμοποιήσει το εργαλείο για αποκατάσταση firmware την ASUS μέση H/Y.

----------


## Brainmorf

> Έχω καιρό να ασχοληθώ. Ποιο είναι το τελευταίο firmware και αν αξίζει ?


Βγήκε καινούργιο firmware πριν δύο μέρες, δες το από το menu της συσκευής ή από το επίσημο site.

----------


## LocoDiceGR

Το εχει κανει κανεις bridge σε vdsl γραμμη το συγκεκριμενο για wifi ?

αξιζει ? Γιατι το εχω στην ντουλαπα και καθεται...

Και αν αξιζει, τι ρυθμισεις πρεπει να κανω?

----------


## LocoDiceGR

Καποιος?

----------


## babis3g

αν δουλεψει, βαλε το modem παροχου σε bridge mode ... στο asus πηγαινε στο dual wan > βαλε το σε ethernet > pppoe > κανονισε μια θυρα lan 1-4 ωστε να συνδεσεις εκει το καλωδιο απο το modem sto asus

----------


## LocoDiceGR

Version 1.1.2.3_805    2020/01/09    15.2 MBytes

ASUS DSL-N14U Firmware version v1.1.2.3_805 (This product supports both Annex A and Annex B)
Bug fixes and enhancements:
- Now supports Feedback > 12 hours Diagnostic xDSL debug log capture feature for non-USB supported models.
- Feedback > WiFi Diagnostic feature change log file name to “WiFi.log” instead of “TCC.log”. xDSL Diagnostic log remains to be “TCC.log”.
- Fixed VPN settings > username/password, if special character “.” used leads to connectivity issue problem.
- Fine tuned Feedback feature.
- Fixed various Web UI related issues.
- Fine tuned OpenVPN Web UI.

Security:
- Enhanced Security for specific Malware/Malicious Script protection.

--

Δεν ξερω αν εχει βγει και πιο καινουριο, εκατσα σημερα εψαξα μηπως το βαλω τελικα σε bridge mode , γιατι μου κανει κολπα το ZTE VDSL.

----------


## LocoDiceGR

Παιζει κατι πιο καινουριο σε Firmware?

----------


## UltraB

Γνωρίζει κανείς αν η Asus έκοψε την αλλαγή του SNR;
Το έβαλα πάνω να παίξω λίγο και διαπίστωσα ότι στο "Stability Adjustment" δεν μου βγάζει πλέον κάποια επιλογή παρά μόνο γράφει "Disabled".

Δεν νομίζω να καταφέρω κιόλας κάτι μιας και απ' ότι φαίνεται μου έχει cap ο ΟΤΕ στη μέγιστη ταχύτητα που θα πιάνω (12288 kbps).

----------


## akkis

Καλησπέρα στην ομάδα! μια απορία έχω: πλέον με VDSL από WIND, μπορώ να συνδέσω το N14U σαν Access point? ώστε να μην φορτώνεται τόσο το ίδιο το router του παρόχου, αλλά να έριχνα το βάρος των ασύρματων συνδέσεων στο ASUS...

----------


## babis3g

> Γνωρίζει κανείς αν η Asus έκοψε την αλλαγή του SNR;
> Το έβαλα πάνω να παίξω λίγο και διαπίστωσα ότι στο "Stability Adjustment" δεν μου βγάζει πλέον κάποια επιλογή παρά μόνο γράφει "Disabled".
> 
> Δεν νομίζω να καταφέρω κιόλας κάτι μιας και απ' ότι φαίνεται μου έχει cap ο ΟΤΕ στη μέγιστη ταχύτητα που θα πιάνω (12288 kbps).


μπα... εκανα κατι τετοιο? εχω καιρο να δω τι γινεται με τα asus και γενικα ολα τα modems ... εγω μολις περασα το τελευταιο official σε Ν-16 και βλεπω εχει ακομα αλλαγη snr, μηπως καποιο θεμα με την αναβαθμησ, αλλιως να τους ρωτησω μηπως ειναι κατι το μοντελο σου




> Καλησπέρα στην ομάδα! μια απορία έχω: πλέον με VDSL από WIND, μπορώ να συνδέσω το N14U σαν Access point? ώστε να μην φορτώνεται τόσο το ίδιο το router του παρόχου, αλλά να έριχνα το βάρος των ασύρματων συνδέσεων στο ASUS...


δες εδω
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...78#post5768778

----------


## akkis

> δες εδω
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...78#post5768778


Ευχαριστώ! Θα το διαβάσω με την πρώτη ευκαιρία.

----------


## UltraB

> μπα... εκανα κατι τετοιο? εχω καιρο να δω τι γινεται με τα asus και γενικα ολα τα modems ... εγω μολις περασα το τελευταιο official σε Ν-16 και βλεπω εχει ακομα αλλαγη snr, μηπως καποιο θεμα με την αναβαθμησ, αλλιως να τους ρωτησω μηπως ειναι κατι το μοντελο σου


Παλιά θυμάμαι και υπήρχε η επιλογή. Ίσως φταίει που με έχουν σε κλειδωμένο προφίλ τώρα πλέον ( ; ) και πιθανόν και γι αυτό να μην φαίνεται;
Δεν ξέρω.

----------


## babis3g

αργησα να απαντησω σε σχεση με τις πρωϊνές απαντησεις, γιατι τους ρωτησα μηπως επειδη το μοντελο σου ειναι παλιο και καταργησαν την ρυθμιση ... πρεπει να παιζει ... πρωτα κλεινεις το dynamic line ajustment (DLA) και μετα θα εμφανιστουν τα values στο stability adjustment ... απλα αν εισαι σε κλειδωμενο profile, και να αλλαξεις τα values του stability, το snr θα μεινει το ιδιο, οποτε δεν θα αλλαξει και η ταχυτητα

----------


## UltraB

> αργησα να απαντησω σε σχεση με τις πρωϊνές απαντησεις, γιατι τους ρωτησα μηπως επειδη το μοντελο σου ειναι παλιο και καταργησαν την ρυθμιση ... πρεπει να παιζει ... πρωτα κλεινεις το dynamic line ajustment (DLA) και μετα θα εμφανιστουν τα values στο stability adjustment ... απλα αν εισαι σε κλειδωμενο profile, και να αλλαξεις τα values του stability, το snr θα μεινει το ιδιο, οποτε δεν θα αλλαξει και η ταχυτητα


Ευχαριστώ! Θα το κοιτάξω αν και όπως είπατε τώρα πλέον δεν έχει νόημα από τη στιγμή που με έχουν σε κλειδωμένο προφιλ.

----------


## akkis

Μπα, τελικά το N14U δεν γίνεται να δουλέψει σαν access point (ή εγώ δεν έχω βρει τον τρόπο...)
κρίμα γιατί είναι καλό routerάκι και το σάπιο ZTE που έχει δώσει η Wind δεν βγάζει με τίποτε πάνω από 30Mbps στο ασύρματο...

----------


## LocoDiceGR

> Μπα, τελικά το N14U δεν γίνεται να δουλέψει σαν access point (ή εγώ δεν έχω βρει τον τρόπο...)
> κρίμα γιατί είναι καλό routerάκι και το σάπιο ZTE που έχει δώσει η Wind δεν βγάζει με τίποτε πάνω από 30Mbps στο ασύρματο...


Και εγω στην ιδια φαση ημουν, τελικα πηρα το Archer C6 και το κουμπωσα διπλα στο σαπιο ΖΤΕ.

----------


## akkis

> Και εγω στην ιδια φαση ημουν, τελικα πηρα το Archer C6 και το κουμπωσα διπλα στο σαπιο ΖΤΕ.


Σαν AP το έβαλες; Γιατί από ότι είδα είναι και modem. Ή κατηργησες το ZTE? Άλλα έτσι δε θα έχεις τηλέφωνο.

----------


## LocoDiceGR

> Σαν AP το έβαλες; Γιατί από ότι είδα είναι και modem. Ή κατηργησες το ZTE? Άλλα έτσι δε θα έχεις τηλέφωνο.


δεν ειναι modem το C6 . 

https://www.skroutz.gr/s/17743144/TP...ml?o=archer+c6

----------


## akkis

> δεν ειναι modem το C6 . 
> 
> https://www.skroutz.gr/s/17743144/TP...ml?o=archer+c6


Sorry, είδα την κατηγορία (κι εγώ στο skroutz) και μπερδεύτηκα. Οπότε κλείνεις το WiFi στο ZTE, κουμπώνει με ethernet το TP link, και σεταρεις το TP link μετά ε; Έχεις μήπως δει και διαφορά στην ταχύτητα του WiFi? Γιατί με το ZTE βλέπω μέχρι 35Mbps σε κατοστάρα γραμμή...

----------


## tolis13

crc errors τη μερα γυρω στα 180-200 ειναι οκ για το συγκεκριμενο μοντεμ?το εχω σχεδον 4 χρονια..εχει κατεβασει πανω απο 3 τερα συνολο..ειναι λογικο να κανει νερα ??η γραμμη ειναι stable  στα 15200 σχεδον..

----------


## alekosk75

καλησπερα μια ερωτηση ενος ασχετου:ταχυτητα κατεβασματος παιδια που βλεπουμε;αν ειναι δυνατον μια φωτο καθοτι ασχετος!!!Ευχαριστω

----------


## tolis13

> καλησπερα μια ερωτηση ενος ασχετου:ταχυτητα κατεβασματος παιδια που βλεπουμε;αν ειναι δυνατον μια φωτο καθοτι ασχετος!!!Ευχαριστω


system log-dsl log..

----------


## alekosk75

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## tolis13

> Ευχαριστώ


αν θες ανεβασε ενα screenshot να δουμε στατιστικα..

----------


## 71makis

Υπάρχει κάπου το default firmware της  Wind?

----------


## junior147

Μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος τι είναι τα CRC DOWN  ;

----------


## jkoukos

Σφάλματα (Cyclic Redundancy Check) λόγο κατεστραμμένων πακέτων που χρειάζεται εκ νέου αποστολή τους. Τα λίγα δεν αποτελούν πρόβλημα, αλλά τα πολλά και σε σύντομο διάστημα πιθανόν έχουν αποτέλεσμα αποσυγχρονισμό.
Γενικά η γραμμή σου είναι πολύ καλή και μάλιστα με Fastpath.

----------


## Sam_GR

Καλημέρα,

Υποστηρίζει το συγκεκριμένο router openVPN client;
Εχει πέσει ένα στα χέρια μου, αλλα βλέπω μόνο pptp και l2tp.

----------


## tolis13

εχω το συγκεκριμενο ρουτερ εδω και 6 χρονια σχεδον..το τελευταιο καιρο μου κανει κατι περιεργα.ανεβαζει crc κλειδωνει πιο χαμηλα και μονο με ρεσετ στρωνει..λογο παλιοτητας μπορει να κανει τετοια προβληματα?

----------


## rallye

Μπορεί να τα φτύνει το τροφοδοτικό του. Δοκίμασε κανένα άλλο να το τσεκάρεις...

----------


## tolis13

δεν το κανει oταν το ζοριζω αλλα στο ακυρο..δηλαδη μπορει να παιξει 10-12 ωρες με ζορι και να ειναι κομπλε και οταν πχ παω για υπνο και ξυπνησω να εχει κλειδωσει στα 12 απο 16 που πιανω..

----------

